# Seed Junkie Genetics



## higher self (Jul 6, 2017)

Let get this started!!!

Man I waited almost a year to score another pack from SJG. Went broke copping 2 packs of Animal Mints bx  going to pop a whole pack when my tent clears up in another 2 weeks. Making F2's will be kept in mind while growing but I need some bud to smoke 1st haha!!

Anyone got any SJG gear going now or in past, post up!!!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 6, 2017)

Scooped a pack of the animal mints bx1. ..to date most expensive pack I've bought... let's hope there's flame! I'll be watching your grow


----------



## higher self (Jul 6, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Scooped a pack of the animal mints bx1. ..to date most expensive pack I've bought... let's hope there's flame! I'll be watching your grow


Yeah I think this was my 3rd most expensive pack Dosido F2's & Chem Star from top dawg. Should be keepers in packs for sure then again haven't seen many grow reports & such on his gear besides instagram shots. I'm itching to get them started & ive been on a high female to male ratio lately.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 6, 2017)

this is going to be a fire thread for sure! overloaded with seed packs atm but watching for when the fireworks begin!


----------



## higher self (Jul 6, 2017)

greencropper said:


> this is going to be a fire thread for sure! overloaded with seed packs atm but watching for when the fireworks begin!


Plenty of my packs got brushed aside for these lol!! I havent popped a whole pack of anything since last year, if I get a bunch of females this will be really good!!

I passed on the Billy Idels though I think its cool he put the cross out for people to bx the white if they have it like he said he is going to do. I got a few white hybrids already. Needed that wedding cake mom not the father haha.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 6, 2017)

higher self said:


> Plenty of my packs got brushed aside for these lol!! I havent popped a whole pack of anything since last year, if I get a bunch of females this will be really good!!
> 
> I passed on the Billy Idels though I think its cool he put the cross out for people to bx the white if they have it like he said he is going to do. I got a few white hybrids already. Needed that wedding cake mom not the father haha.


been gaggin to obtain SJ's for years yet they finally decide to drop when im overloaded...all good, be watching closely how they go!


----------



## higher self (Jul 7, 2017)

Packs touched down today thanks to incanlama


----------



## trippnface (Jul 7, 2017)

asked my buddy to swoop a pack of the sherbert x animal cookies bx 2; hopefulyl he comes thru : p


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 7, 2017)

Yup excited about these.got a pack of animal mints and white wedding cake


----------



## higher self (Jul 7, 2017)

trippnface said:


> asked my buddy to swoop a pack of the sherbert x animal cookies bx 2; hopefulyl he comes thru : p


Hell yeah hope can get some of those for you, been seeing that cross on his IG. Bet a few people are getting some at chalice cup.



northeastmarco said:


> Yup excited about these.got a pack of animal mints and white wedding cake


Funny the animal face isn't sold out yet at OES but SJ said he liked them best I believe. The wedding cake hype is real haha. I may pick up the AF just because I had it before but was just getting back into growing again so I fucked up the pack germinating them. That damn sure won't happen again!


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 8, 2017)

higher self said:


> Hell yeah hope can get some of those for you, been seeing that cross on his IG. Bet a few people are getting some at chalice cup.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny the animal face isn't sold out yet at OES but SJ said he liked them best I believe. The wedding cake hype is real haha. I may pick up the AF just because I had it before but was just getting back into growing again so I fucked up the pack germinating them. That damn sure won't happen again!


Yes I saw that post as well. Maybe that was to hype up those


----------



## higher self (Jul 8, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> Yes I saw that post as well. Maybe that was to hype up those


True, I bet Sour Patch still has some of the older gear that didnt sell from a year or two ago, wanted to pick up that GROD OG but waited to late late. We all want that wedding cake now!!

Ok guys put a full pack in water to soak. Had 12 seeds so that was cool grinds my bones when they only give you 10 excatly especially these over $100 packs. I just got done cleaning my own seed chucks & these seeds are very heathy looking & mature, should have no issues germinating.

Haha just noticed it's Junky not Junkie maybe one of the admin can change that. Too late for me to do it but im not one to trip over typo's though.


----------



## higher self (Jul 10, 2017)

12 for 12 germination in paper towels just put them in some coco should be popping heads up by tomorrow.


----------



## trippnface (Jul 11, 2017)

sunset sherb cross sold out but swooped a pack of the animal mints bx. he grabbed animal face too; but i would prob just grab another pack of animal mints for bigger pheno hunt. too bad i cant buy em all . 

he said j beezy is super chill and humble dude. always nice to hear.


----------



## higher self (Jul 11, 2017)

trippnface said:


> sunset sherb cross sold out but swooped a pack of the animal mints bx. he grabbed animal face too; but i would prob just grab another pack of animal mints for bigger pheno hunt. too bad i cant buy em all .
> 
> he said j beezy is super chill and humble dude. always nice to hear.


Yeah I bet it did haha & that's exactly why I grabbed two packs of Animal Mints Bx pheno hunt & F2's. I'd get another pack if I could but grateful for these 12 going right now. From his IG he seems pretty cool, knows his wedding cake is fire but doesn't seem like it went to his head, not yet at least.

Was only a matter of time before reversed wedding cake pollen came into play. Seen a grower on IG say they were doing it for in house smoke only but now looks Like J Beezy is on it too.

All 12 popped up. Will be bottom feeding them in this tray until I transplant


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jul 12, 2017)

i missed out on this drop, anywhere still have anything?


----------



## higher self (Jul 12, 2017)

Hurry only 2 left

http://oregoneliteseeds.com/products/animal-mints-bx1-10r


----------



## higher self (Jul 12, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> i missed out on this drop, anywhere still have anything?


Hope you scored a pack because there gone hung around for 30-40 minutes or so. May be a few guys on IG who have some sure there are.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jul 12, 2017)

higher self said:


> Hope you scored a pack because there gone hung around for 30-40 minutes or so. May be a few guys on IG who have some sure there are.


damn too slow, thanks tho.
i'll scan IG later just been too busy to stay update to date lately


----------



## kds710 (Jul 13, 2017)

still 15 packs of Animal Face and 10 packs of Animal Mints bx1 left on gloseedbank.com if you're into buying packs from assholes like greenline


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jul 13, 2017)

Seed Junky has another drop in 2 weeks I will get all 7 strains btw guys


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jul 13, 2017)

I also have a few packs left


----------



## higher self (Jul 13, 2017)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> Seed Junky has another drop in 2 weeks I will get all 7 strains btw guys


I thought he was doing another drop soon enough. What 7 strains are they do you know? Haha if there all $150 I'm straight for now!


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jul 13, 2017)

higher self said:


> I thought he was doing another drop soon enough. What 7 strains are they do you know? Haha if there all $150 I'm straight for now!


I think he priced them all at 150


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 13, 2017)

Ughhhhhh, more Billy Idle coming?


OregonEliteSeeds said:


> I think he priced them all at 150


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jul 13, 2017)

Nope that was a limited run to about 50 packs worldwide if that these are some new things he's got going something with cannarado ect


----------



## Green_Skunk (Jul 14, 2017)

Please tell me Mimosa is on the list for the drop.......

That picture on IG made my mouth water.


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jul 14, 2017)

Green_Skunk said:


> Please tell me Mimosa is on the list for the drop.......
> 
> That picture on IG made my mouth water.


I think so..................ONI on its way next week


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 15, 2017)

Green_Skunk said:


> Please tell me Mimosa is on the list for the drop.......
> 
> That picture on IG made my mouth water.


Seedjunky doesn't make mimosa. Symbiotic does. Same people with the purple punch..


----------



## Green_Skunk (Jul 15, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Seedjunky doesn't make mimosa. Symbiotic does. Same people with the purple punch..


Hey thanks for that little tidbit of information. Can't find what you're looking for if you're looking in the wrong place! Good lookin out


----------



## Green_Skunk (Jul 15, 2017)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> I think so..................ONI on its way next week


ONI - What strains are they known for?

Google is my friend. Will you have Tropicana Cookies? <insert licking face emogi>


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jul 15, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Seedjunky doesn't make mimosa. Symbiotic does. Same people with the purple punch..


ty vato...................I was a little  when I responded....I got 5 WHITE crosses coming from Cannarado also


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jul 15, 2017)

Incoming from ONI

Cast Away
Papaya Punch
Juiceman
Bop Gun
Papayahuasca
Papaya Cake


----------



## higher self (Jul 15, 2017)

So these Animal Mint seedling are looking kinda weak. I don't know if it's my coco but I flushed it out pretty good & the two seeds from Greenpoint that I started a few days behind look waaay better. Actually lost 4 Animal Mints from damping smh, my space isn't even hot & has good air flow. I'm not to impressed with these seeds so far but still blaming myself, we'll see how they do.


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 15, 2017)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> Nope that was a limited run to about 50 packs worldwide if that these are some new things he's got going something with cannarado ect


Are you serious, maybe 50 packs were made. Well I guess I had good timing cause I have one pack.


----------



## Green_Skunk (Jul 15, 2017)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> Seed Junky has another drop in 2 weeks I will get all 7 strains btw guys


Are you gonna put out? Or are you a tease? 

"I kid I kid"

What are their 7 strains cause I really don't know. I know Animal Mints BX1, Animal Face, Wedding Cake.......and thats it!


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 15, 2017)

higher self said:


> . I just got done cleaning my own seed chucks & these seeds are very heathy looking & mature, should have no issues germinating.


What cross did you do?


----------



## greencropper (Jul 16, 2017)

higher self said:


> So these Animal Mint seedling are looking kinda weak. I don't know if it's my coco but I flushed it out pretty good & the two seeds from Greenpoint that I started a few days behind look waaay better. Actually lost 4 Animal Mints from damping smh, my space isn't even hot & has good air flow. I'm not to impressed with these seeds so far but still blaming myself, we'll see how they do.


try using a strong mycorrhizal brew with your seedlings man...helps sometimes to keep the dreaded rots away!


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jul 16, 2017)

Green_Skunk said:


> Are you gonna put out? Or are you a tease?
> 
> "I kid I kid"
> 
> What are their 7 strains cause I really don't know. I know Animal Mints BX1, Animal Face, Wedding Cake.......and thats it!


he just said he has a cannarado colab and others


----------



## Green_Skunk (Jul 16, 2017)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> he just said he has a cannarado colab and others


Ok, thank you!


----------



## higher self (Jul 16, 2017)

greencropper said:


> try using a strong mycorrhizal brew with your seedlings man...helps sometimes to keep the dreaded rots away!


Will try that but no reason for them to be falling out like this. Ive been watching them closely & they have looked like runts from the start prety much everyone save for 1 or 2.

Ive been through seed damping last year & the plants start off like normal then damp off. These started like shit lol the 1st set of leaves never really developed. The cotyledons were bigger, only two grew its leaves out & they looked like what I'd consider runts. 

Haha man what a backfire from my hype & ending up these crap seedlings. Got seeds that came up days later looking as they should so I don't get it. All I can see is that I didn't wash this new coco well enough or charge it with some myco like you said. Oh well fuck it moving on to other fire packs I have. Seems like I have horrible luck with SJG seeds. 



whytewidow said:


> What cross did you do?


Used a Double Jamaican male to hit a good few plants noteworthy one's being: Irene S1, Ghost OG cross that resembles the clone only imo, F2's of DJam, Rudeboi OG & OGKB/SSH that has a heady high.

Had an accidental seed germinate & it was the OGKB/SSH cross & I have it flowering now. The stem rubs smell like a cherry slushee in a way, that bit of fruity spicyness in the nose. I'm liking what the male has done to the mother so far. Now ive got the OGKB male hitting everything next.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jul 16, 2017)

higher self said:


> So these Animal Mint seedling are looking kinda weak. I don't know if it's my coco but I flushed it out pretty good & the two seeds from Greenpoint that I started a few days behind look waaay better. Actually lost 4 Animal Mints from damping smh, my space isn't even hot & has good air flow. I'm not to impressed with these seeds so far but still blaming myself, we'll see how they do.


Hope it gets better, I've been waiting for this drop


----------



## higher self (Jul 16, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Hope it gets better, I've been waiting for this drop


Only one is going to make it from the looks of it. I thought I was babying them but I guess not!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jul 16, 2017)

higher self said:


> Only one is going to make it from the looks of it. I thought I was babying them but I guess not!


What a fucking dud of a pack. are you thinking of hitting him up directly ?


----------



## higher self (Jul 16, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> What a fucking dud of a pack. are you thinking of hitting him up directly ?


Yeah I probably will, just want to see how my other strains do a bit longer so I don't end up with egg on my face.


----------



## kingzt (Jul 19, 2017)

Where can I order some of these genetics? I just seen some ghost mints and holy tits, I want some!! Curious to see some of the wedding cake crosses too.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jul 21, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Where can I order some of these genetics? I just seen some ghost mints and holy tits, I want some!! Curious to see some of the wedding cake crosses too.


Incanlama on IG
Oregon elite seeds if you stay up and order right when they drop


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 21, 2017)

higher self said:


> So these Animal Mint seedling are looking kinda weak. I don't know if it's my coco but I flushed it out pretty good & the two seeds from Greenpoint that I started a few days behind look waaay better. Actually lost 4 Animal Mints from damping smh, my space isn't even hot & has good air flow. I'm not to impressed with these seeds so far but still blaming myself, we'll see how they do.


That's a bummer man


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jul 21, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Where can I order some of these genetics? I just seen some ghost mints and holy tits, I want some!! Curious to see some of the wedding cake crosses too.


oregoneliteseeds.com


----------



## kingzt (Jul 22, 2017)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> oregoneliteseeds.com


When is the next seed drop?


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jul 22, 2017)

kingzt said:


> When is the next seed drop?


sign up for my email notices to find out


----------



## Green Line SB (Aug 2, 2017)

GLOSEEDBANK for that fire......everyone talking crazy hit me up I'll clear up any problems.

Regards,
Jade


----------



## higher self (Aug 15, 2017)

My lone survivor Animal Mints is showing female parts. Going to call her 1-50 because all of the $150 I spent on the pack is riding all n this plant since I damped off the other 11 lol. The plant is looking like an OG so far, going to transplant out of solo cup, hit it with some mycorrhizae & let her take off.

Mad I missed the Triangle drops but for $150 I'm passing there are TK crosses out there for $75 & im tired of paying extra for the extra hype.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 15, 2017)

higher self said:


> My lone survivor Animal Mints is showing female parts. Going to call her 1-50 because all of the $150 I spent on the pack is riding all n this plant since I damped off the other 11 lol. The plant is looking like an OG so far, going to transplant out of solo cup, hit it with some mycorrhizae & let her take off.
> 
> Mad I missed the Triangle drops but for $150 I'm passing there are TK crosses out there for $75 & im tired of paying extra for the extra hype.


My brother from another. Find you at least 5-10 nice females from the stock you have and then pop a pack that you would love to find a male from and hit all your keepers then you're on. I'm through buying the same remixed shit over and over.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 15, 2017)

higher self said:


> My lone survivor Animal Mints is showing female parts. Going to call her 1-50 because all of the $150 I spent on the pack is riding all n this plant since I damped off the other 11 lol. The plant is looking like an OG so far, going to transplant out of solo cup, hit it with some mycorrhizae & let her take off.
> 
> Mad I missed the Triangle drops but for $150 I'm passing there are TK crosses out there for $75 & im tired of paying extra for the extra hype.


Yeah well I'm currently bidding on a pack of Billy Idle @ $350... I don't know what is wrong with me but I need this pack... Ugh. Hope I have better luck than you.


----------



## higher self (Aug 15, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> My brother from another. Find you at least 5-10 nice females from the stock you have and then pop a pack that you would love to find a male from and hit all your keepers then you're on. I'm through buying the same remixed shit over and over.


Yessir! I'm pretty much making seeds every other run. This next run is a seedless run then I'll hit all the best & mothers I want to retire with the top male prospect. Also I think growing & hoping for good males makes you get more females haha!!



cuddlesthesheep said:


> Yeah well I'm currently bidding on a pack of Billy Idle @ $350... I don't know what is wrong with me but I need this pack... Ugh. Hope I have better luck than you.


Damn you got it bad for that one huh lol. I know that the Billy Idel is a plant he was going to use to bx The White so maybe you will still have a chance at that if JB does the bx. Also Cannarado just released some White crosses, I would have gotten that Ghost OG x White if hadn't already bought other packs.

My damping issues are over I have some Lav x Clementine going & went 11 for 12 not a single damp off.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 17, 2017)

Lost the bid, thankfully. $380 is just ridic. Instead got in on the wedding cake x gelato fem pre-order and was able to scoop a CCS - AGATHLAN as well.


----------



## kingzt (Sep 7, 2017)

Anybody get some wedding cake crosses? There seems to be a lot of them without any pics.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 7, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Anybody get some wedding cake crosses? There seems to be a lot of them without any pics.


I couldn't help myself and scooped wedding cake s1. If I can pull a couple nice ladies I will be pleased


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Sep 7, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Anybody get some wedding cake crosses? There seems to be a lot of them without any pics.


I have the wedding cake x Gelato 33's. But those white x wedding cakes are calling my name. To be fair these are fem chucks that I don't believe have been tested.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Sep 7, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> I have the wedding cake x Gelato 33's. But those white x wedding cakes are calling my name. To be fair these are fem chucks that I don't believe have been tested.


I think seed junky just has his small click of growers he gives the testers too. On IG there's a shit ton of pictures


----------



## kingzt (Sep 7, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> I think seed junky just has his small click of growers he gives the testers too. On IG there's a shit ton of pictures


I seen a lot of wedding cake pics but not of any of the crosses that were released. Wedding cake looks amazing and In sure is great but Im hesitant to jump on the train. What specifically is the wedding cake loved for?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Sep 7, 2017)

kingzt said:


> What specifically is the wedding cake loved for?


Jungle Boys Hype. 

Not that it isn't legit. But that's why it is so big. 

But yeah there haven't really been any photos whatsoever of these fem X's. Hence my opinion they are untested.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Oct 11, 2017)

Just pre ordered a pack of the wedding cake BX, fuck it I’m jumping on the hype train


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Oct 11, 2017)

ill have the Junky preorder up tomorrow


----------



## kds710 (Oct 12, 2017)

lots of High Octane BX3 pictures around


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Oct 12, 2017)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> ill have the Junky preorder up tomorrow


I heard seed junky’s didn’t like doing business with you since you put packs that are still available on auction. 

He didn’t list you as a vendor for the next drop


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Oct 12, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> I heard seed junky’s didn’t like doing business with you since you put packs that are still available on auction.
> 
> He didn’t list you as a vendor for the next drop


he never said that. He requested that his gear not be auctioned off so I no longer auction his gear same as Symbiotic and I wasn't listed because I didn't send money in yet on the preorder drop if a bank wants in on his preorders he wants funds first


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Oct 12, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> I heard seed junky’s didn’t like doing business with you since you put packs that are still available on auction.
> 
> He didn’t list you as a vendor for the next drop


I'm on that list now boss


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Oct 12, 2017)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> I'm on that list now boss


I saw that, good shit man.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 12, 2017)

Got some Seed Junkie seeds.
Gelato 33(s1).
They will be popped in about 2 weeks, My tent will just about be empty of the CSI Humbolt Big Bad Bubba it has now.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 10, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Just pre ordered a pack of the wedding cake BX, fuck it I’m jumping on the hype train


Got my interest too 
6 wet swimming, less than 24 hours 6 have tails.


----------



## higher self (Nov 10, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Got my interest tooView attachment 4040651
> 6 wet swimming, less than 24 hours 6 have tails.


Nice!! Keep us updated!

I really shoud give my other pack of Animal Mints bx a go. Im mad SJ keep coming out with $150 packs the latest coming with a “unstable” warning. Basically im mad I didnt wait for all these drops before I blew my load on his 1st one  lol!!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 10, 2017)

higher self said:


> Nice!! Keep us updated!
> 
> I really shoud give my other pack of Animal Mints bx a go. Im mad SJ keep coming out with $150 packs the latest coming with a “unstable” warning. Basically im mad I didnt wait for all these drops before I blew my load on his 1st one  lol!!


Yea dudes just trying to cash out. Like really who the fucks wants a sour D cross. Incanlama has been lagging on my order. He received my money almost a month ago and I’m still waiting for him to send my single pack. running out of patience


----------



## higher self (Nov 10, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Yea dudes just trying to cash out. Like really who the fucks wants a sour D cross. Incanlama has been lagging on my fucking order. He received my money almost a month ago and I’m still waiting for him to send my single pack. Fucking running out of patience


Im sorry to hear about your pack. Incanlama was progress to busy last month doing auctions smh. Hope he doesnt send you any of those hermied chucks as compensation for holding your money up.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 10, 2017)

higher self said:


> Im sorry to hear about your pack. Incanlama was progress to busy last month doing auctions smh. Hope he doesnt send you any of those hermied chucks as compensation for holding your money up.


Yea it’s all good. I hate to be that customer that bitches but damn lol. 150$ bucks is a lot of cheddar to just throw away. 

Yea you talking about that Miami mango chucks huh. Lol


----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 10, 2017)

I started the Gelato 33 seeds.


----------



## Lawrence gee (Nov 10, 2017)

man i've been too busy and missed most of the seedjunky drops, any good ones still available anywhere?


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Nov 10, 2017)

Lawrence gee said:


> man i've been too busy and missed most of the seedjunky drops, any good ones still available anywhere?


www.oregoneliteseedbank.com


----------



## jwreck (Nov 10, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Yea dudes just trying to cash out. Like really who the fucks wants a sour D cross. Incanlama has been lagging on my order. He received my money almost a month ago and I’m still waiting for him to send my single pack. running out of patience


I dealt with incalama once, sent him money and told me i was $50 short because i chose a pack that was $150 (afterglow) i told him to just send me a pack of pugsbreath which is the same shit. I really bought all those packs to get raspberry breath which i had to spend $400 to get only to get notified it was sold out....ill spend my money elsewhere


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 10, 2017)

jwreck said:


> I dealt with incalama once, sent him money and told me i was $50 short because i chose a pack that was $150 (afterglow) i told him to just send me a pack of pugsbreath which is the same shit. I really bought all those packs to get raspberry breath which i had to spend $400 to get only to get notified it was sold out....ill spend my money elsewhere


Damn he charged you 150$ for afterglow?


----------



## OnePrays (Nov 10, 2017)

jeepster1993 said:


> I started the Gelato 33 seeds.


Got a thread going for them boss? I’m waiting for mines.


----------



## limonene (Nov 11, 2017)

Incanlama is solid as hell! Awesome communicator and always comes through for me in a speedy fashion.


----------



## Jonny Lan (Nov 11, 2017)

order from oregonelite they always deal with me propper. I had a Sirius pack that took forever and when I got tired of waiting I called him and he said he would send another with a Rado pack as a throw in. he also said if the first pack arrived to keep both. well the first pack arrived Wednesday and the replacement made it in on Friday!


----------



## jwreck (Nov 11, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn he charged you 150$ for afterglow?


$150 bro, if it wasnt after i had already sent the cash I would have cancelled it

Edit - to be fair, he did send the afterglow after i told him i wasnt sending a extra $50 and to just exchange it for pugsbreath


----------



## Flash63 (Nov 11, 2017)

Iam about to flower a full pack of wedding cake x gelato33 (12) ...I’ll post some pics later..also have a full pack of mimosa ready to be sexed.


----------



## higher self (Nov 11, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Yea it’s all good. I hate to be that customer that bitches but damn lol. 150$ bucks is a lot of cheddar to just throw away.
> 
> Yea you talking about that Miami mango chucks huh. Lol


Yep those chucks. Seems like he is trying to be like Greenline lol



Flash63 said:


> Iam about to flower a full pack of wedding cake x gelato33 (12) ...I’ll post some pics later..also have a full pack of mimosa ready to be sexed.


Man you always have the dank cant wait to see um!


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 11, 2017)

jwreck said:


> $150 bro, if it wasnt after i had already sent the cash I would have cancelled it
> 
> Edit - to be fair, he did send the afterglow after i told him i wasnt sending a extra $50 and to just exchange it for pugsbreath


Afterglow was 80$ when it released the first time. Wow these dudes is dogs for a few dollars.


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Nov 11, 2017)

Jonny Lan said:


> order from oregonelite they always deal with me propper. I had a Sirius pack that took forever and when I got tired of waiting I called him and he said he would send another with a Rado pack as a throw in. he also said if the first pack arrived to keep both. well the first pack arrived Wednesday and the replacement made it in on Friday!


thank you for being patient


----------



## Flash63 (Nov 11, 2017)

Wedding cake x gelato33


----------



## Flash63 (Nov 11, 2017)

Mimosa from symbiotic seeds.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 11, 2017)

Crazy how the prices have doubled after the hype. I remember his first drop two or 3 years ago on firestax, the original wedding cake cross was like $70 and the others were $60. I got a pack of wifi x animal mints from that drop and still run a cut of it.


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Nov 11, 2017)

Flash63 said:


> View attachment 4041533 View attachment 4041532 View attachment 4041531 View attachment 4041530 Wedding cake x gelato33View attachment 4041534


nice


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 13, 2017)

Shorty little Wifi3 x Animal Mints starting to fill out.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 14, 2017)

6/6 Wedding Cake BX1 up


----------



## genuity (Nov 14, 2017)

numberfour said:


> 6/6 Wedding Cake BX1 up
> View attachment 4042913


Got a few of these going also...
I'm more interested in these WC BX1 over the purple punch I got going also.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 14, 2017)

genuity said:


> Got a few of these going also...
> I'm more interested in these WC BX1 over the purple punch I got going also.


I️ ran triangle mints about 3 months ago. Fire ass smoke but lacks the terps. If you have a Terp machine male use it on your best female and thank me later!!! Oh yea they yield like a mofo


----------



## wuzrelygud (Nov 15, 2017)

Anyone know where I can cop a wedding cake bx1? I just got paid and it seems I am too late to find it anywhere..no IG salesmen please


----------



## numberfour (Nov 15, 2017)

genuity said:


> Got a few of these going also...
> I'm more interested in these WC BX1 over the purple punch I got going also.


How far in are you with these BX1's Gen, seedlings, plants?


----------



## genuity (Nov 15, 2017)

numberfour said:


> How far in are you with these BX1's Gen, seedlings, plants?


2 weeks above soil


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 15, 2017)

Got a few animal mints above soil. I’ll keep you fellas updated


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 16, 2017)

wifi3 x animal mints


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Nov 16, 2017)

So word on the street (IG) is that the W.C. x Gelato 33's are just Herm monsters.. along with a couple other of the recent releases. Pretty bummed since I got two that just sprouted. Anyone got any positive reports on these beans?


----------



## Flash63 (Nov 16, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> So word on the street (IG) is that the W.C. x Gelato 33's are just Herm monsters.. along with a couple other of the recent releases. Pretty bummed since I got two that just sprouted. Anyone got any positive reports on these beans?


I’ve got 12 of them a week into flower,I’ll definitely keep my eyes on them..


----------



## limonene (Nov 17, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> So word on the street (IG) is that the W.C. x Gelato 33's are just Herm monsters.. along with a couple other of the recent releases. Pretty bummed since I got two that just sprouted. Anyone got any positive reports on these beans?


Which other releases? I’ve got 12 triangle mints vegging up, saw a guy have major issues with his but previous releases of it seemed solid.


----------



## ppdon (Nov 17, 2017)

limonene said:


> Which other releases? I’ve got 12 triangle mints vegging up, saw a guy have major issues with his but previous releases of it seemed solid.


Only the fem strains apparently.


----------



## higher self (Nov 17, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> So word on the street (IG) is that the W.C. x Gelato 33's are just Herm monsters.. along with a couple other of the recent releases. Pretty bummed since I got two that just sprouted. Anyone got any positive reports on these beans?


That guy had 4 herms out of his pack, ouch! Seedjunky said he would send replacement packs but I wouldnt want those Gelato fems lol!


----------



## Flash63 (Nov 17, 2017)

higher self said:


> That guy had 4 herms out of his pack, ouch! Seedjunky said he would send replacement packs but I wouldnt want those Gelato fems lol!


I thought he said..he had 4 left...8 had hermed..funny as I have 12 in flower as well 5 are the mutants..


----------



## higher self (Nov 17, 2017)

Yeah your correct @Flash63 its 12 herms. That's crazy you having that many mutants, do they veg slow? Looks like they do.


----------



## Flash63 (Nov 17, 2017)

higher self said:


> Yeah your correct @Flash63 its 12 herms. That's crazy you having that many mutants, do they veg slow? Looks like they do.


Ya the mutants were much slower..had the same mutation with chimera gsc s1 that I grew a couple of yrs back.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Nov 17, 2017)

Flash63 said:


> Ya the mutants were much slower..had the same mutation with chimera gsc s1 that I grew a couple of yrs back.View attachment 4044636


My mutant in-house genetics OGKB v2.1's were the dopest dope I ever smoked. Wish I had cuts.


----------



## higher self (Nov 17, 2017)

Ive never gotten a mutant before but I havent popped whole packs of the cookies ive ran so.... @Flash63 hope you get somehing nice out of those & decent yield


----------



## ganja noob (Nov 24, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> So word on the street (IG) is that the W.C. x Gelato 33's are just Herm monsters.. along with a couple other of the recent releases. Pretty bummed since I got two that just sprouted. Anyone got any positive reports on these beans?


I’ve just put 8 into flower


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 24, 2017)

wifi3 x AM. Leafier than I like but she smells really good.


----------



## treezly (Nov 25, 2017)

Flash63 said:


> Ya the mutants were much slower..had the same mutation with chimera gsc s1 that I grew a couple of yrs back.View attachment 4044636


is this the cake x gelato?


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 25, 2017)

Yeah I read it on IG too. But just bc they were hermie at that dudes spot. Doesn't mean they will at your spot. Environent plays a big part of it too. But he' not the only dude that had hermie issues.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Nov 25, 2017)

Multiple reports of herms on multiple of his fems line... Not just one person.


----------



## higher self (Nov 26, 2017)

Not hating but this was funny. SJ is catching some heat I guess even went to private on IG lol


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Nov 26, 2017)

Dude just wanted to cash in on his Jungle Boys hype and released a bunch of untested hermbombs. Reputation is shot now. 

Hey man here is more herms to help out with all your herms.


----------



## higher self (Nov 26, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Dude just wanted to cash in on his Jungle Boys hype and released a bunch of untested hermbombs. Reputation is shot now.
> 
> Hey man here is more herms to help out with all your herms.


He hadn't dropped gear for awhile though thats a shame he went full on In House Genetics with all these drops lol.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 26, 2017)

If anyone doesn’t want their fem beans I’ll take em


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 29, 2017)

Going to soak 5 wedding cake BX , still excited even tho reports of the hermie fest


----------



## predd (Nov 29, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Going to soak 5 wedding cake BX , still excited even tho reports of the hermie fest


I thought it was just the fems that had issues?


----------



## kingzt (Nov 29, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Going to soak 5 wedding cake BX , still excited even tho reports of the hermie fest


Is there reports of the bx herming out? I got some going now but they're regulars. Hopefully is just with those fems. I though something was up with all those wedding cake crosses and no pictures. I am not too please with inhouse either. got some slurricane and most of those seed grew like shit. I had one that I kept hoping it actually turns out.


----------



## trippnface (Nov 29, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Dude just wanted to cash in on his Jungle Boys hype and released a bunch of untested hermbombs. Reputation is shot now.
> 
> Hey man here is more herms to help out with all your herms.



please, someone make one of those xzibit memes: yo dawg; we heard you like herms" .. loooool


----------



## trippnface (Nov 29, 2017)

did anybody ever get a pack of the animal cookiesBX x sunset sherbert? 

was fiending for those.. but got the triangle mints i think? cant even remember now.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 29, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Is there reports of the bx herming out? I got some going now but they're regulars. Hopefully is just with those fems. I though something was up with all those wedding cake crosses and no pictures. I am not too please with inhouse either. got some slurricane and most of those seed grew like shit. I had one that I kept hoping it actually turns out.


Yea I’ve only herd about fems growing balls. My bad lol but still! 

Bitch ass seedjunky blocked me on insta for asking him about his hermie issues, what a baby.


----------



## higher self (Nov 29, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Yea I’ve only herd about fems growing balls. My bad lol but still!
> 
> Bitch ass seedjunky blocked me on insta for asking him about his hermie issues, what a baby.


That’s s some hoe ass shit smh.


----------



## kingzt (Nov 29, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Yea I’ve only herd about fems growing balls. My bad lol but still!
> 
> Bitch ass seedjunky blocked me on insta for asking him about his hermie issues, what a baby.


yikes, yeah that stinks. I am hoping to get a gem out of these bx's. I almost got some of those fems but I thought something was fishy. What's your name on ig?


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 29, 2017)

saw him mention that the herm issue will typically sort themselves out after taking clones and running those.


----------



## wuzrelygud (Nov 30, 2017)

was going to try and get some gear from him, but he sounds a lot like @secondgenerationgenetics, who in turn is a fuckboi


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 30, 2017)

kingzt said:


> yikes, yeah that stinks. I am hoping to get a gem out of these bx's. I almost got some of those fems but I thought something was fishy. What's your name on ig?


Steady_doesit , same here. Bud 

Happy hunting


----------



## kingzt (Nov 30, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Steady_doesit , same here. Bud
> 
> Happy hunting


Sweet, just added you


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 30, 2017)

wuzrelygud said:


> was going to try and get some gear from him, but he sounds a lot like @secondgenerationgenetics, who in turn is a fuckboi


Don't have Instagram but I wasn't impressed with what jd did to the company. IMO, all the throwbacks are fucked, because he used a blueberry for all of them. Why not use a grape krush for a grape krush backcross instead of blueberry.
I'm gonna buy all the original Flo seeds I can before he fucks that one up too

Didn't realise he formed his own company now. You guys impressed with anything he released?


----------



## ganja noob (Dec 2, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Yea I’ve only herd about fems growing balls. My bad lol but still!
> 
> Bitch ass seedjunky blocked me on insta for asking him about his hermie issues, what a baby.


I wondered why he never mentions anything about his fems, 5 out of 8 of my plants are showing hermie traits


----------



## ganja noob (Dec 2, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> saw him mention that the herm issue will typically sort themselves out after taking clones and running those.


Lol


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 2, 2017)

from what I've read on IG it was his Animal cookie bx crosses that showed intersex issues. People still lined up to pay $150 a pack..


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 3, 2017)

ganja noob said:


> I wondered why he never mentions anything about his fems, 5 out of 8 of my plants are showing hermie traits


Take some pictures and post here bruh ,


----------



## Flash63 (Dec 3, 2017)

WK x Gelato33...here we are into week three..no intersex traits yet


----------



## ganja noob (Dec 3, 2017)

Wedding cake x gelato 33 at day 13 flower, 4 of my plants are like this, never had hermie before so not sure


----------



## SensiPuff (Dec 3, 2017)

1st pic looks like male 2nd and 3rd pic debatable. Looks like a female calyx that hasn't shown it's pistil yet, but could also be male flowers. We're they fem or What?


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 3, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> 1st pic looks like male 2nd and 3rd pic debatable. Looks like a female calyx that hasn't shown it's pistil yet, but could also be male flowers. We're they fem or What?


All Wedding cake x Gelato are fem seeds


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 4, 2017)

Wifi3 x Animal Mints - smells like a earthy, musky og with hints of cookie and transfers well to the taste. Pretty potent too...I have been spoiled on rosin for the last year but taking bong rips of this yesterday gripped my head like taking a dab.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Dec 4, 2017)

This might be the worst unstable release from a "legit" breeder I have ever seen.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Dec 4, 2017)

glad i stayed off this drop. was a pain to deal with the sincity herms (which seemed to clear up after i ran clones)


----------



## higher self (Dec 4, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> This might be the worst unstable release from a "legit" breeder I have ever seen.


Real talk!!


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Dec 4, 2017)

Couple recent seedjunky posts on insta I stumbled across.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 5, 2017)

It’s so much money in the seed game and everyone is pumping out crosses not caring what the fuck they give the customers. They give us refunds or replacement packs but what about the dirt, nutes, organic dry ferts, power, etc we wasted growing that shit. That’s why I say this again like my brother @genuity always say chuck your own grow your own. You don’t have to pay yourself shit to chuck!!


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 5, 2017)

I know seed junky specifically stated the animinal mint bx would be/were hermie prone, and it would be worth it for anyone who had the patience to weed through and find something special. I know I have seen him write this about a few crosses, but if you aren't checking his IG regularly, you wouldn't know. I doubt it will hurt his sales.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 6, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> I know seed junky specifically stated the animinal mint bx would be/were hermie prone, and it would be worth it for anyone who had the patience to weed through and find something special. I know I have seen him write this about a few crosses, but if you aren't checking his IG regularly, you wouldn't know. I doubt it will hurt his sales.


At $150 a pack you shouldn't have to weed through intersex problems. Weeding through plants that don't make the cut is one thing... but not hermies
Just my 2 cents


----------



## predd (Dec 6, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> I know seed junky specifically stated the animinal mint bx would be/were hermie prone, and it would be worth it for anyone who had the patience to weed through and find something special. I know I have seen him write this about a few crosses, but if you aren't checking his IG regularly, you wouldn't know. I doubt it will hurt his sales.


Isn't wedding cake a pheno of animal mint?


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 6, 2017)

predd said:


> Isn't wedding cake a pheno of animal mint?


No triangle mints.


----------



## predd (Dec 6, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> No triangle mints.


Thanks, been eyeballing some wedding cake for a while, but getting a little skittish...150 is a big tag for me(not if I find fire!), but more the room and time I waste if I get hermies.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 6, 2017)

predd said:


> Thanks, been eyeballing some wedding cake for a while, but getting a little skittish...150 is a big tag for me(not if I find fire!), but more the room and time I waste if I get hermies.


If you can find the triangle mints you have a better chance of finding a better pheno. I gave a friend 6 Seeds and he’s found a keeper male and female.


----------



## Observe & Report (Dec 6, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> It’s so much money in the seed game and everyone is pumping out crosses not caring what the fuck they give the customers


How much money do you think a seed maker like SJG is pulling in annually from seeds? Alternatively, how many 10-packs do you think they are moving?


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 6, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> How much money do you think a seed maker like SJG is pulling in annually from seeds? Alternatively, how many 10-packs do you think they are moving?


Shid by the amount of banks that’s selling his beans at least 50-75k or maybe more a year. If the banks charging 150$ wholesale probably around 50-75$ a pack. What you think


----------



## Observe & Report (Dec 6, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Shid by the amount of banks that’s selling his beans at least 50-75k or maybe more a year. If the banks charging 150$ wholesale probably around 50-75$ a pack. What you think


I think that doesn't sound like much money to someone who lives on the west coast.

I don't think there's that much money in the seed making business. They aren't chucking the flavor of the month out of greed, it's survival. They probably make more money selling the flowers/concentrates they get from breeding/testing than from the seeds.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 6, 2017)

$50 per pack means he has to sell 2000 packs to net 100k. 100k minus packaging, and other expenses to get to the final product. Then the tax man has to get his, I say he's lucky to walk away with 50k. 4000 packs to clear 100k and that's if it's only him by himself doing all the work, packaging, etc. Anyone who owns a legit legal business will tell you if 50% of your sales end up back in your pocket as profit, you are fucking killing it!. The seed banks are the ones murdering the game.


----------



## Observe & Report (Dec 6, 2017)

I don't think the USA seed banks are making that much money, either. I'm pretty sure DBJ has a day job, which is why GLG promos start at 6 and 9 pm his time. Terp T said he's the "oil man" as in concentrates so I think OES is a side business for him too. Selling seeds is probably a way better gig than being someones trimmer but I doubt anyone is getting rich doing it. It's likely a power law distribution so 10% of the banks and breeders are doing 90% of the business. Attitude probably makes a lot of revenue but they have employees so profit is likely low. Reshipping and dealing with angry idiots saps a lot of profit. In any event, the seed banks are carrying most of the risk so they have to make profit to make it worth their while but I doubt they are taking home much.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 6, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> I don't think the USA seed banks are making that much money, either. I'm pretty sure DBJ has a day job, which is why GLG promos start at 6 and 9 pm his time. Terp T said he's the "oil man" as in concentrates so I think OES is a side business for him too. Selling seeds is probably a way better gig than being someones trimmer but I doubt anyone is getting rich doing it. It's likely a power law distribution so 10% of the banks and breeders are doing 90% of the business. Attitude probably makes a lot of revenue but they have employees so profit is likely low. Reshipping and dealing with angry idiots saps a lot of profit. In any event, the seed banks are carrying most of the risk so they have to make profit to make it worth their while but I doubt they are taking home much.


I hear some breeders insist the bank buys their seeds outright and others work on commission.
I bet they have a minimum of a 100% markup on seed packs. I speculate they make over a $1000 in profit, a day., but im just guessing.
I'm thinking the seed banks are doing well for themselves, especially breeder vendor banks like Greenpoint. 
Toby from OES said something about owning a car detail shop, but now vends seeds. 
I bet these guys are so busy running their seed business, they probably don't have a lot of extra time, especially running around to cups all the time.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 6, 2017)

I work to hard for my.money to buy seeds that herm. I nvr got on the wedding cake hype or purple punch kick. 150 a pack for a chance at getting shit. Why. There are tons n tons of breeders some not mainstream that put out better fire for a whole lot less. Just like back in the day with Cali conn hermie issue. Do your due diligence and dont waste your money. If you really look on IG. You can find smaller breeders that are pulling over 30% thc on worked lines. That blow sjg herm issue outta the water.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 7, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> $50 per pack means he has to sell 2000 packs to net 100k. 100k minus packaging, and other expenses to get to the final product. Then the tax man has to get his, I say he's lucky to walk away with 50k. 4000 packs to clear 100k and that's if it's only him by himself doing all the work, packaging, etc. Anyone who owns a legit legal business will tell you if 50% of your sales end up back in your pocket as profit, you are fucking killing it!. The seed banks are the ones murdering the game.





Observe & Report said:


> I don't think the USA seed banks are making that much money, either. I'm pretty sure DBJ has a day job, which is why GLG promos start at 6 and 9 pm his time. Terp T said he's the "oil man" as in concentrates so I think OES is a side business for him too. Selling seeds is probably a way better gig than being someones trimmer but I doubt anyone is getting rich doing it. It's likely a power law distribution so 10% of the banks and breeders are doing 90% of the business. Attitude probably makes a lot of revenue but they have employees so profit is likely low. Reshipping and dealing with angry idiots saps a lot of profit. In any event, the seed banks are carrying most of the risk so they have to make profit to make it worth their while but I doubt they are taking home much.


Man y’all just don’t know how much some of these breeders make in a year but it’s only certain ones. Over 100k plus and I don’t think they be paying taxes simply cus it’s still illegal federally. Seedsherenow makes the most simply cus he has the bread to buy all stock and sells at all the cups and events and buys the best gear. Overseas will never be the same since USA banks are so prevelant but yea there are some getting stupid rich


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 7, 2017)

General rule of thumb is breeder gets paid half of what bank sells it for. Like BOG I can buy straight from him at $40 or the bank at $80.
As for how much breeders make, having made plenty of seeds I can safely say that if a breeder uses a 4 x 8 of all 1 cross he will easily get over 10000 seeds. So if he is running say 4 tents with 4 different crosses thats say 40000 seeds. 10 a pack = 4000 x $50 = 200k - say 5k for pkg/stickers. Plus thats 1 run so even if he grows bud 1 run he still gets 2 seed runs.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 7, 2017)

Now haven said that do you have any idea how much work shucking 40000 seeds is..so adding equipment to do it means $$$ spent


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 7, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Man y’all just don’t know how much some of these breeders make in a year but it’s only certain ones. Over 100k plus and I don’t think they be paying taxes simply cus it’s still illegal federally. Seedsherenow makes the most simply cus he has the bread to buy all stock and sells at all the cups and events and buys the best gear. Overseas will never be the same since USA banks are so prevelant but yea there are some getting stupid rich


My comment was geared towards them being legit, and paying taxes. With the IRS you are guilty until proven innocent,they have more power than most people know. If they aren't legit it will be sorted out one day.


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 7, 2017)

jeepster1993 said:


> I started the Gelato 33 seeds.


How are the Gelato 33 s1's looking? Thanks I'm advance...


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 7, 2017)

Have 5 wedding cake bx under soil , Let’s see what we get eh


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 8, 2017)

Animal Face two phenos. Lots more veg to go but nice smells on stem rubs. Very stretchy OG like in growth smells are unique. Excuse the health just got transplanted few days ago


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 9, 2017)

jeepster1993 said:


> I started the Gelato 33 seeds.


I was thinking of ordering some from the neptune seed bank but all this about hermie tendencies in seed junkies gear is keeping me away from pulling the trigger. Let us know how it turns out for you.


----------



## ganja noob (Dec 12, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> I work to hard for my.money to buy seeds that herm. I nvr got on the wedding cake hype or purple punch kick. 150 a pack for a chance at getting shit. Why. There are tons n tons of breeders some not mainstream that put out better fire for a whole lot less. Just like back in the day with Cali conn hermie issue. Do your due diligence and dont waste your money. If you really look on IG. You can find smaller breeders that are pulling over 30% thc on worked lines. That blow sjg herm issue outta the water.


Any recommendations??


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 12, 2017)

ganja noob said:


> Any recommendations??


Madd farmer
Telekentic genetics
Stoneage healing beans
Ghost genetics
Strayfox
High country genetics
Grobotnik genetics
Kendog smoke beans
Pistil positive genetics
Omg seeds

The list goes on and on. They all have fire.


----------



## jwreck (Dec 13, 2017)

Growers demand seed from a strain - strain has herm tendencies - breeder caves and makes seeds - growers buy seeds with herm genes - grower gets herms - grower mad - grower gets on ig,riu to bitch and complain.
Dont be mad at the breeder at the end of the day if you dont have the means to get clones seeds are your only hope.
Trim and keep a close eye on them eventually youll find something special


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 13, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Growers demand seed from a strain - strain has herm tendencies - breeder caves and makes seeds - growers buy seeds with herm genes - grower gets herms - grower mad - grower gets on ig,riu to bitch and complain.
> Dont be mad at the breeder at the end of the day if you dont have the means to get clones seeds are your only hope.
> Trim and keep a close eye on them eventually youll find something special


Paying $150 for twelve something seeds is lost money just for the plant to hermie. Hermie genes can be repressed but apparently this breeder doesnt know that (seed junky).


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 13, 2017)

If anybody thinks its not possible to get herms from cookie crosses you just don’t know. Nobody has stabilized cookies where no herms show whatsoever in the genes. Yes there are breeders who have crosses that do much much better and not show the tendencies to show herms but anytime you growing anything cookies expect for it to possibly happen. Can’t be mad at breeder cus end of the day you decided to buy the beans and also many factors can make a plant herm. Can we always honestly say that we gave perfect conditions and no stress to the plant whatsoever? I tend to go with on cookies if it’s showing herm tendencies from seed plant it has to be low if it’s high up no go if low I’ll pluck and continue to watch and grow. If many continue to show its a no go if nothing after then I run from clone but nobody should be looking to expect to get no herms if you do great but it’s possible you will see one. Also I do agree tho testing before hand will allow you to make that decision if seeds should be sold. Some of the crosses are 100% herms every female so those are the ones that shouldn’t be available but hype has created the market for people will take chances to get fire


----------



## genuity (Dec 13, 2017)

Got some nice wedding cake BX1 in flower now(2 of them) 1 still in veg...


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 13, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Growers demand seed from a strain - strain has herm tendencies - breeder caves and makes seeds - growers buy seeds with herm genes - grower gets herms - grower mad - grower gets on ig,riu to bitch and complain.
> Dont be mad at the breeder at the end of the day if you dont have the means to get clones seeds are your only hope.
> Trim and keep a close eye on them eventually youll find something special


That’s some bullshit and something lame ass Jbeezy would say......

At the end of the day breeders use all sorts of “in demand cuts” too breed with, yet their gear doesn’t herm out at a high rate. Look at bodhi , all his females are usually big name cuts that everyone knows but his males are his creation that are stable as fuck.

I understand getting hermies are growers self made errors, but if 75% (maybe more maybe less) of customers are reporting that they are getting 7-9 hermie plants per pack then that’s all on the fucking Breeder. Then to have such a toxic attitude about it when paying customers ask simple questions about his gear is what really pisses me off.

BOTH his fem and regular gear are throwing hermies left and right. Even on the animal mints pack which is Regs, was throwing out hermies. 

So the lame excuse that “ growers demand seeds from hermie prone cuts” is a bunch of crap. I read jbeezy typing up that very same excuse on IG.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 13, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> That’s some bullshit and something lame ass Jbeezy would say......
> 
> At the end of the day breeders use all sorts of “in demand cuts” too breed with, yet their gear doesn’t herm out at a high rate. Look at bodhi , all his females are usually big name cuts that everyone knows but his males are his creation that are stable as fuck.
> 
> ...


100% agree 7-9 herms per pack is unacceptable. Male selection is key Bodhi is on a different level with male selection but all his males aren’t always his creation but like I said his selection is hat separates him. Nobody compares imho just for the reason you said he uses the big name cuts too and doesn’t have high rate of herms. I would like to see him use the Wedding Cake but obvious he seed junky went wrong somewhere in his male selection and personally I think he went wrong building most of his cookie stock of Animal Cookies that one imho def shows offspring to herm more just like when In House had all the Animal Cookie fems. I haven’t heard much of seed junky OG crosses but hopefully he gets away from cashing in on the hype and focusing on making good beans


----------



## jwreck (Dec 13, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> That’s some bullshit and something lame ass Jbeezy would say......
> 
> At the end of the day breeders use all sorts of “in demand cuts” too breed with, yet their gear doesn’t herm out at a high rate. Look at bodhi , all his females are usually big name cuts that everyone knows but his males are his creation that are stable as fuck.
> 
> ...


What male did bodhi create? Wookie,appy,sl and hp13 all came from someone else. He made excellent choices selecting the male thats about it.
Ive heard of herm reports from all breeders bodhi included especially when you take a cut like og sour or cookies that are already prone to hermie and you reverse them to make fems.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 13, 2017)

To be real. I ran a pack of triangle mints and had problems with germming. Outta 12 3 popped but I got 3 fire females. No herms no balls or nothing. But he did replace the pack with 4 packs. And outta the beans he sent as replacements my potna got a nice male and female. So that’s my experience with JB.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 13, 2017)

Not a whole lotta breeding going on here. So many great and unique strains exist that are unstable and produce a certain amount of intersex offspring. 
There doesn't seem to be much incentive to stabilize these genetics when fortunes are being made as is.
Seems logical to me that if a breeder were to devote the time to stabilizing these herm prone genetics, they would get left behind and forgotten about, as the fire chuckers keep the hype train rolling, on the hopes of consumer unobtainium. 
If the intersex rate becomes to great, the breeder will get such a bad reputation, that people will eventually move on to someone else, until the problem is fixed.


----------



## jwreck (Dec 13, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Not a whole lotta breeding going on here. So many great and unique strains exist that are unstable and produce a certain amount of intersex offspring.
> There doesn't seem to be much incentive to stabilize these genetics when fortunes are being made as is.
> Seems logical to me that if a breeder were to devote the time to stabilizing these herm prone genetics, they would get left behind and forgotten about, as the fire chuckers keep the hype train rolling, on the hopes of consumer unobtainium.
> If the intersex rate becomes to great, the breeder will get such a bad reputation, that people will eventually move on to someone else, until the problem is fixed.


Totally agree except for breeders getting left behind, just look at all the love bodhi gets here and all his crosses are from strains that have been out for a while, but he usually has a bogo sale, his prices are cheap and his stuff is always in stock 
The problem is that these new breeders are lazy and instead of making a ton of packs they just make a few limited crosses to justify the high prices - more money less shipping and packaging


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 13, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Not a whole lotta breeding going on here. So many great and unique strains exist that are unstable and produce a certain amount of intersex offspring.
> There doesn't seem to be much incentive to stabilize these genetics when fortunes are being made as is.
> Seems logical to me that if a breeder were to devote the time to stabilizing these herm prone genetics, they would get left behind and forgotten about, as the fire chuckers keep the hype train rolling, on the hopes of consumer unobtainium.
> If the intersex rate becomes to great, the breeder will get such a bad reputation, that people will eventually move on to someone else, until the problem is fixed.


I think most just want to make that next IG elite that generates lots of likes rather than putting out stable, true-breeding gear. People want the exclusive genotype no one else has so they can gloat about it vs running the same clone's everyone else has access to. Once your strain goes viral, you can double or triple the price of your seed


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 13, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Totally agree except for breeders getting left behind, just look at all the love bodhi gets here and all his crosses are from strains that have been out for a while, but he usually has a bogo sale, his prices are cheap and his stuff is always in stock
> The problem is that these new breeders are lazy and instead of making a ton of packs they just make a few limited crosses to justify the high prices - more money less shipping and packaging


I have much respect for Bodhi. I wouldn't go as far as calling his work breeding, but he does test and plenty of his testers never make the cut.

I might buy a pack of Seed Junkies, Symbiotic, Compound, etc, one of these days, but I've invested too much money in $70 - $117.99 genetics at the moment.
At least Seed Junkies gear doesn't retail for over $150, while Top Dawg and others are asking $250 and up, for some of their wares.


----------



## higher self (Dec 13, 2017)

jwreck said:


> The problem is that these new breeders are lazy and instead of making a ton of packs they just make a few limited crosses to justify the high prices - more money less shipping and packaging


Yeah that limited BS is just to up the prices for sure. 




waterproof808 said:


> I think most just want to make that next IG elite that generates lots of likes rather than putting out stable, true-breeding gear. People want the exclusive genotype no one else has so they can gloat about it vs running the same clone's everyone else has access to. Once your strain goes viral, you can double or triple the price of your seed


With all these chucks going on I think you have to just play the numbers game with one strain. I know im headed that way when I find a few solid keepers out of 10+ strains. These packs really are like lotto tickets but luckily we can flip the seeds into more seeds.


----------



## kingzt (Dec 13, 2017)

Ahhh this sucks, I'm sexing some wedding cake bx hoping to find a gem but this isn't right. I've been hearing a lot of hermi issues with seed junky of late. I think he/she just got greedy and wanted to ride the hype train from his wedding cake.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 15, 2017)

10/10 wedding cake Bx above soil 

Throw in 4/4 legendary jack OG for good measure


----------



## Jhon77 (Dec 18, 2017)

I heard great things about wedding cake bx some great pheno glad I got a pack can' Wait for you to show us!


----------



## Jhon77 (Dec 18, 2017)

And compound genetics all there stuff tested !just wating on the jet fuEl second drop....and herms with seed junky...any thing I grow will be posted posted... so if I get a herm gunna get posted and if straight fire! Also will get posted


----------



## genuity (Dec 18, 2017)

1 male & 1 female. Wedding cake bx1

We shall see.


----------



## Jhon77 (Dec 18, 2017)

Nice lookin girls can' wait.


----------



## genuity (Dec 21, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> Nice lookin girls can' wait.


Nice healthy plants
 
Nice blonde hair,..buuuuttttttt.?
 
We shall see.


----------



## genuity (Dec 21, 2017)

This is the other one, nice healthy plant..
 

I'm not tripping,just a lil strippping...we shall see


----------



## kingzt (Dec 21, 2017)

genuity said:


> This is the other one, nice healthy plant..
> View attachment 4061442
> 
> I'm not tripping,just a lil strippping...we shall see


I'll keep my fingers crossed, I got 3 going right now as well. Yours are looking very nice hopefully these hermi issues won't effect the bx's


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 21, 2017)

genuity said:


> Nice healthy plants
> View attachment 4061437
> Nice blonde hair,..buuuuttttttt.?
> View attachment 4061438
> We shall see.


You grow in coco or dirt Gen


----------



## genuity (Dec 21, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> You grow in coco or dirt Gen


I use bush doctors coco loco potting mix,very good stuff..


----------



## rocker335 (Dec 21, 2017)

Let the haters hate. I'm just looking at how well Triangle Kush crosses through in SJ's crosses. It really makes his gear shine and sets him apart.


----------



## genuity (Dec 26, 2017)

Like a dog trying to get it's tail...
 
Hope the balls are about done,and we can get to see some frosted nugs.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 26, 2017)

genuity said:


> Like a dog trying to get it's tail...
> View attachment 4063748
> Hope the balls are about done,and we can get to see some frosted nugs.


Damn what week is this ?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 26, 2017)

9 wedding cake Bx , I already 86 one mutant.


----------



## genuity (Dec 27, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Damn what week is this ?


Like 14 days of flower..

Wish it would have been like week 7-8..


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 27, 2017)

genuity said:


> Like a dog trying to get it's tail...
> View attachment 4063748
> Hope the balls are about done,and we can get to see some frosted nugs.


Damn gen that’s up there on the branch too don’t like seeing them that high up....hopefully they stop sure it’s becoming a pain


----------



## genuity (Dec 27, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn gen that’s up there on the branch too don’t like seeing them that high up....hopefully they stop sure it’s becoming a pain


I still got 1 in veg...

But ya,as long as they slow down/stop I'm good..


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 27, 2017)

It is settled STAY AWAY FROM SEED JUNKIES WEDDING CAKE.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 27, 2017)

Thegermling said:


> It is settled STAY AWAY FROM SEED JUNKIES WEDDING CAKE.


I don’t know about the new stuff but the old triangle mint beans was legit. I’m running animal mints now hopefully I find a keeper


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 27, 2017)

Staring at a pack of kushmints x animal cookies bx2. Anyone know what the deal is with these? Trying to find a better path?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Dec 27, 2017)

Love that he just blocks anyone who has purchased his gear and has just grown out Herm bombs. You can check IG weekly under tags he uses and you will find herms.

What. A. Joke. 

I have a full blown OGKB mutant looking WC x Gel 33. growing slow as hell in mid veg. Bout to go into a one gallon. No high hopes and it's gone the second I suspect anything.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 27, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Love that he just blocks anyone who has purchased his gear and has just grown out Herm bombs. You can check IG weekly under tags he uses and you will find herms.
> 
> What. A. Joke.
> 
> I have a full blown OGKB mutant looking WC x Gel 33. growing slow as hell in mid veg. Bout to go into a one gallon. No high hopes and it's gone the second I suspect anything.


Yea I see it that’s def not cool one bit especially people spending they hard earned bread. Hopefully it’s nothing you can’t handle hate seeing everyone with the major herms but some fire to be found. Sounds like you got something nice usually the mutant OGKB type phenos are solid in cookie crosses period but like you said slow. Look forward to seeing


----------



## Observe & Report (Dec 27, 2017)

It's no wonder these guys like Instagram. You don't have to do much more than pull out your phone and point it at some plants, Google can't index it, the search is a joke, and you can block people. They think it lets them do whatever stupid shit they want without thinking about how it impacts their business but nothing stops people from talking about it here.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 28, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Love that he just blocks anyone who has purchased his gear and has just grown out Herm bombs. You can check IG weekly under tags he uses and you will find herms.
> 
> What. A. Joke.
> 
> I have a full blown OGKB mutant looking WC x Gel 33. growing slow as hell in mid veg. Bout to go into a one gallon. No high hopes and it's gone the second I suspect anything.


Any tag in particular? I tried #weddingcakes1, #animalmints, #weddingcakexgelato33 and got nothing. Trying to figure out if it's just his fems or what.


----------



## predd (Dec 28, 2017)

I just got a message on IG that some wedding cake bx seeds are available.....hmmmmm.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 28, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Any tag in particular? I tried #weddingcakes1, #animalmints, #weddingcakexgelato33 and got nothing. Trying to figure out if it's just his fems or what.


I have seen people get herms from all the Wedding Cake fems except crossed with Gelato 33. Animal Mints bx1 have herms too but not at the rate of the fems. I don’t have any fems as the Animal Face I’m running are regs but I def will be watching closely.


----------



## kingzt (Dec 28, 2017)

genuity said:


> Like a dog trying to get it's tail...
> View attachment 4063748
> Hope the balls are about done,and we can get to see some frosted nugs.


Is that the wedding cake bx?


----------



## genuity (Dec 28, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Is that the wedding cake bx?


Yes..

I still got one in veg & 13 more seeds... I still feel good about them.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 28, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> It's no wonder these guys like Instagram. You don't have to do much more than pull out your phone and point it at some plants, Google can't index it, the search is a joke, and you can block people. They think it lets them do whatever stupid shit they want without thinking about how it impacts their business but nothing stops people from talking about it here.


Yea man it’s lame, they can protect their self made, egoistical persona. Oh well, I’m going to F2 my own wedding bx this round lol. 



eastcoastled said:


> Any tag in particular? I tried #weddingcakes1, #animalmints, #weddingcakexgelato33 and got nothing. Trying to figure out if it's just his fems or what.


I’m using #weddingcakebx1 




akhiymjames said:


> I have seen people get herms from all the Wedding Cake fems except crossed with Gelato 33. Animal Mints bx1 have herms too but not at the rate of the fems. I don’t have any fems as the Animal Face I’m running are regs but I def will be watching closely.



I saw a dude with the gelato cross herm up , Doesn’t seem like regs are safe either. Oh well man.


----------



## kingzt (Dec 29, 2017)

This is ridiculous, I thought it would be a safe bet with buying the regs. I knew something was up when all those wedding cake crosses came out.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 30, 2017)

kingzt said:


> This is ridiculous, I thought it would be a safe bet with buying the regs. I knew something was up when all those wedding cake crosses came out.


Buying regs doesn’t decrease the risk of getting unstable plants. Parent selection is key especially with cookie hybrids. Gotta do homework but that was just a cash grab off the hype of Wedding Cake being a top 10 cultivar. Don’t be down on yourself about the beans run them I think you will be ok will age to watch them tho but I think you will be ok.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 30, 2017)

8 weddingcakebx1 with 1 mutant remaining


----------



## Odin* (Dec 30, 2017)

What’s the big deal with “Wedding Cake”?


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 30, 2017)

Odin* said:


> What’s the big deal with “Wedding Cake”?


What’s up O. Jungle boys hyped it so people love the hype. I popped some triangle mints didn’t find the wedding cake but the smoke was official. My boy Keem found another cake pheno in the beans I sent him.


----------



## kingzt (Dec 30, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Buying regs doesn’t decrease the risk of getting unstable plants. Parent selection is key especially with cookie hybrids. Gotta do homework but that was just a cash grab off the hype of Wedding Cake being a top 10 cultivar. Don’t be down on yourself about the beans run them I think you will be ok will age to watch them tho but I think you will be ok.


I got 3 running right now, pretty sure the one so far is a female, just got to look under the scope to confirm if it's a pistil.


----------



## Flash63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Wedding cake x Gelato33.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 30, 2017)

Odin* said:


> What’s the big deal with “Wedding Cake”?


I have confirmed with people I respect to the fullest that it’s not hype. Fire strong potent cookies and smell is very unique and nice. I’m runnng Animal Face now basically the same except different OG mom used. I got Wedding Cake going with a few other TK Mints phenos one that’s just like Wedding Cake but you will see wassup with her when I post it. Hope these other phenos I have are better


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 31, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> I have confirmed with people I respect to the fullest that it’s not hype. Fire strong potent cookies and smell is very unique and nice. I’m runnng Animal Face now basically the same except different OG mom used. I got Wedding Cake going with a few other TK Mints phenos one that’s just like Wedding Cake but you will see wassup with her when I post it. Hope these other phenos I have are better


Damn man sounds fire


----------



## FunkyFarmacy (Jan 4, 2018)

I popped a 10 pack of animal mints bx1. All 10 seeds germinated and I got 5 females out of the bunch. Out of those 5, 4 of them hermied. I contacted SJ and he said that if you feed too much nutes or stress them then they have a tendancy to herm. He recommended to remove the sacks from the plants that were showing hermie only on the lower branches and that I would be left with fire. I did this and so far no seeds and I do have fire on my hands. The one plant that showed no hermie traits is smelling like lemons and is so sticky. Another plant that had hermie traits on only the lower branches is so frosty and smelling like lemons as well. I took cuts and plan to run them again hoping for no hermies. In his defense I was running full strength Vegbloom nutes and I did let the pots dry out too much on one occasion. Overall, I spent $150 but got lucky and have at least one fire pheno with no hermie traits. SJ was cool to offer replacement gear as well. I'm in week 5 now can't wait to see what they do over the next month.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 4, 2018)

FunkyFarmacy said:


> I popped a 10 pack of animal mints bx1. All 10 seeds germinated and I got 5 females out of the bunch. Out of those 5, 4 of them hermied. I contacted SJ and he said that if you feed too much nutes or stress them then they have a tendancy to herm. He recommended to remove the sacks from the plants that were showing hermie only on the lower branches and that I would be left with fire. I did this and so far no seeds and I do have fire on my hands. The one plant that showed no hermie traits is smelling like lemons and is so sticky. Another plant that had hermie traits on only the lower branches is so frosty and smelling like lemons as well. I took cuts and plan to run them again hoping for no hermies. In his defense I was running full strength Vegbloom nutes and I did let the pots dry out too much on one occasion. Overall, I spent $150 but got lucky and have at least one fire pheno with no hermie traits. SJ was cool to offer replacement gear as well. I'm in week 5 now can't wait to see what they do over the next month.


At least you can admit those lil mistakes that could’ve led to them showing herm traits on seed runs. People don’t realize that this kinda stuff can cause it but still very quick to blame breeder. Agressive training, topping, overwater, underwater, intense light and many other factors. Def looks like you got some fire can’t wait to see what comes of these Animal Face


----------



## Jhon77 (Jan 4, 2018)

I agree I also respect seed junkie saying all the ant animal mint crosses that came out where hermi prome...but like said if I get a Hermie then that's what ima post if I get fire then I'm posting that as well but I must say there should not be this much hermi reports.


----------



## trippnface (Jan 5, 2018)

FunkyFarmacy said:


> I popped a 10 pack of animal mints bx1. All 10 seeds germinated and I got 5 females out of the bunch. Out of those 5, 4 of them hermied. I contacted SJ and he said that if you feed too much nutes or stress them then they have a tendancy to herm. He recommended to remove the sacks from the plants that were showing hermie only on the lower branches and that I would be left with fire. I did this and so far no seeds and I do have fire on my hands. The one plant that showed no hermie traits is smelling like lemons and is so sticky. Another plant that had hermie traits on only the lower branches is so frosty and smelling like lemons as well. I took cuts and plan to run them again hoping for no hermies. In his defense I was running full strength Vegbloom nutes and I did let the pots dry out too much on one occasion. Overall, I spent $150 but got lucky and have at least one fire pheno with no hermie traits. SJ was cool to offer replacement gear as well. I'm in week 5 now can't wait to see what they do over the next month.


4 out 5 "females" herming sounds like straight up bad breeding to me. If he did testing and that was the kind of ratio he was getting, he should not of released the seeds. releasing unstable genetics at top dollar tested price is bad business ethics, we need to stop jumping on the hype train for every new cross until these dudes prove they do even a moderate amount of testing. not saying im not guilty too lol, but they straight robbing us at these ratios .

glad he offered up replacements though, i woulda swooped on that : p


----------



## sdd420 (Jan 5, 2018)

Problem is everything with cookies in it can hermie. But will still be fire usually


----------



## Jhon77 (Jan 5, 2018)

agree man with you I've I've worked with Forum cut thin mint cut and it's never hermi all the time and if it does it is the Breeders fault I can almost say that cookies almost never Hermes on me but every once in awhile it kicks a little bit lot of breeders use that as an excuse and see junkie isn't one of them so I just hope they can tame it down.


----------



## rocker335 (Jan 6, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> Problem is everything with cookies in it can hermie. But will still be fire usually


One would think, but there are so many popular cookie crosses now, that quite a few of them are stable. I won't name other breeders here, but there is cookie gear that will produce the opposite of some of these Animal Mints bx packs, lol.


----------



## Jhon77 (Jan 6, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> One would think, but there are so many popular cookie crosses now, that quite a few of them are stable. I won't name other breeders here, but there is cookie gear that will produce the opposite of some of these Animal Mints bx packs, lol.


Sure but some but seed junky frost action is undeniable


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 8, 2018)

Wedding cakes Bx topped 




What do you guys think, grow the mutant out or cull?


----------



## Jhon77 (Jan 8, 2018)

Just saying some of the frosties plants I've ever grew out were mutant on a lot of different occasions and actually turned out to turn out real great!!


----------



## Chilly willy 84 (Jan 8, 2018)

714steadyeddie said:


> Wedding cakes Bx topped
> 
> View attachment 4069826
> 
> ...


Grow it out.


----------



## kds710 (Jan 8, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I hear some breeders insist the bank buys their seeds outright and others work on commission.
> I bet they have a minimum of a 100% markup on seed packs. I speculate they make over a $1000 in profit, a day., but im just guessing.
> I'm thinking the seed banks are doing well for themselves, especially breeder vendor banks like Greenpoint.
> Toby from OES said something about owning a car detail shop, but now vends seeds.
> I bet these guys are so busy running their seed business, they probably don't have a lot of extra time, especially running around to cups all the time.


seedsherenow pays mycotek about $3.30 per seed up front and generally those go for $100 per pack, some packs less some more than others. As you know some crosses produce more seeds than others too, but you can pull a shit ton of seeds off of one plant. Not the most lucrative, but money to be made


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 8, 2018)

kds710 said:


> seedsherenow pays mycotek about $3.30 per seed up front and generally those go for $100 per pack, some packs less some more than others. As you know some crosses produce more seeds than others too, but you can pull a shit ton of seeds off of one plant. Not the most lucrative, but money to be made


eedee
So it sounds like Seeds Here Now must be making a killing with over a 200% markup per cost of seed, especially since the breeder is also flipping the bill for packaging.


----------



## the gnome (Jan 8, 2018)

glad I dropped in here, I was seriously looking @weddingkake while a few are still up for grabs.
it's a shame, hate seeing the herm issues with such a nice one like WC 
on the bright side at least the cajones are hi quality


----------



## kingzt (Jan 8, 2018)

Jhon77 said:


> Just saying some of the frosties plants I've ever grew out were mutant on a lot of different occasions and actually turned out to turn out real great!!


Very true, look at all ogkb phenos. I popped some slurricane seeds and had nothing but weird seedlings. I picked the ones that grew normally but should of kept the weird ones too just to see how they turned out.


----------



## Flash63 (Jan 8, 2018)

Day 60,being chopping soon.


----------



## trippnface (Jan 9, 2018)

only time i will kill a mutant is if it grows considerably slower than the other phenos. 

aint got time for that shit!


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jan 10, 2018)

Lol frost is not an excuse for hermies frost is around always has been in plenty strains u just dont hear it or see it because jungle boys aint growing or it doesn't have cookies or something fruity in the name sounding like a gay martini is what sells these days


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jan 10, 2018)

But anywase i came here for info on high octane bx3 anybody here got info on it is it a good og from seed? Is it stable or herm prone?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 10, 2018)

SmokyLungs said:


> But anywase i came here for info on high octane bx3 anybody here got info on it is it a good og from seed? Is it stable or herm prone?


As far as I know it isn’t hermie prone how stable it is I don’t know but it’s prolly some of his most worked stuff being a bx3. He outcrossed High Octane with OG Raskal Fire Alien Kush. I would say it’s possible to have some slight herm issues. I know Alien stuff has herm issues sometimes but I bet this would show more stability and way less here than his cookies


----------



## FunkyFarmacy (Jan 13, 2018)

Just an update on the bx1. They are coming along very nicely. I'm in week 6 now. One pheno hits you with that classic cookie smell mixed with lemons. The other pheno pictured is the taller/more stretchy girl and she has a more sweeter lemon scent. Reminds of home made lemon cake that mama used to make.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 13, 2018)

FunkyFarmacy said:


> Just an update on the bx1. They are coming along very nicely. I'm in week 6 now. One pheno hits you with that classic cookie smell mixed with lemons. The other pheno pictured is the taller/more stretchy girl and she has a more sweeter lemon scent. Reminds of home made lemon cake that mama used to make.


Looks killer


----------



## kingzt (Jan 13, 2018)

FunkyFarmacy said:


> Just an update on the bx1. They are coming along very nicely. I'm in week 6 now. One pheno hits you with that classic cookie smell mixed with lemons. The other pheno pictured is the taller/more stretchy girl and she has a more sweeter lemon scent. Reminds of home made lemon cake that mama used to make.


Is that wedding cake or animal mints? Also did your take long to show it's sex? I veg for 8 weeks after I get my seedlings rootbound in solo cups. I typically see signs of male or female a couple weeks before I flip but mine still have show anything!


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jan 14, 2018)

Wedding Cake x Gelato 33. This one was a beast!! Did have one gelato pheno that pulled a Caitlyn on me, but i plucked that bitch and im not seeing and seeds anywhere. The cake leaners are monsters. Alot of the big yielders i find not to be that potent, but i gotta feeling this Ice Cream Cake is gonna hit the spot. Into rotation you go...


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jan 14, 2018)

80% sure that the one WCxGel I threw into flower 5 days ago is developing little ball looking preflowers on the lowers. Still have my slow growing mutant vegging. 

Can't believe I even bothered to get some of these wet.


----------



## Jhon77 (Jan 14, 2018)

That's really horrible to hear man wish you all the best maybe just have to pick a few off and it goes good I just wish people would tell him on Instagram and what a bad rep you're getting on forms which back in the day this is all you could talk about when it come to be breeders


----------



## limonene (Jan 15, 2018)

Trich_holmes said:


> View attachment 4072970 View attachment 4072971 View attachment 4072972 View attachment 4072973
> Wedding Cake x Gelato 33. This one was a beast!! Did have one gelato pheno that pulled a Caitlyn on me, but i plucked that bitch and im not seeing and seeds anywhere. The cake leaners are monsters. Alot of the big yielders i find not to be that potent, but i gotta feeling this Ice Cream Cake is gonna hit the spot. Into rotation you go...


That looks fantastic! Do you run a full pack?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jan 15, 2018)

Jhon77 said:


> That's really horrible to hear man wish you all the best maybe just have to pick a few off and it goes good I just wish people would tell him on Instagram and what a bad rep you're getting on forms which back in the day this is all you could talk about when it come to be breeders


He knows on IG he blocks everyone that complains or tags him with nanners. He don't care he made his money.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jan 15, 2018)

limonene said:


> That looks fantastic! Do you run a full pack?


Only 6. Other than the one sketch gelato leaner, im happy.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jan 15, 2018)

I did have balls on a kush mints x wc too, but i take that with a grain of salt. When im messing with fems or even cookie crosses in general i expect a bit of herm tendencies here and there. Full blown herms...no, but as long as i can pluck and they stop producing prior to opening then ehh. Good with the bad i guess..


----------



## genuity (Jan 15, 2018)

This 3rd wedding cake bx1 is doing just fine.... pics soon


----------



## kingzt (Jan 15, 2018)

genuity said:


> This 3rd wedding cake bx1 is doing just fine.... pics soon


Did your take a while to show it's sex?


----------



## genuity (Jan 15, 2018)

kingzt said:


> Did your take a while to show it's sex?


About 6 weeks from seed,she showed sex..in veg.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 16, 2018)

Trich_holmes said:


> I did have balls on a kush mints x wc too, but i take that with a grain of salt. When im messing with fems or even cookie crosses in general i expect a bit of herm tendencies here and there. Full blown herms...no, but as long as i can pluck and they stop producing prior to opening then ehh. Good with the bad i guess..


That’s a good realistic point of view , props.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> This 3rd wedding cake bx1 is doing just fine.... pics soon


You just like to tease us...


----------



## ganja noob (Jan 16, 2018)

Here’s one of mine at 7 weeks all smell amazing solid nugs, yield will be low but who cares. Glad I never threw the lot away as I had 1 male and 3 hermies from 10seeds popped


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jan 17, 2018)

WC x Gelato. 
  
Day 6 of flower. Aaaannnnnnnd balls. Not even that low on it. I see at least 4 sites.. into the trash you go. Most likely with the rest of this bullshit pack. Got one OGKB mutant that I'm vegging extra long and holding out hope for. But... Seeing as it's seed junky.... ..


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 18, 2018)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> WC x Gelato.
> View attachment 4074914 View attachment 4074915
> Day 6 of flower. Aaaannnnnnnd balls. Not even that low on it. I see at least 4 sites.. into the trash you go. Most likely with the rest of this bullshit pack. Got one OGKB mutant that I'm vegging extra long and holding out hope for. But... Seeing as it's seed junky.... ..
> 
> View attachment 4074916


Just cut the balls or take clones and grow the clones. One IG grower told me that Jbeezy dm him saying to do that and they will have less of a chance to throw balls. Lol


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jan 18, 2018)

714steadyeddie said:


> Just cut the balls or take clones and grow the clones. One IG grower told me that Jbeezy dm him saying to do that and they will have less of a chance to throw balls. Lol


Lol that doesn't make sense. Fuck that I been there done that I ain't plucking my plant for 5 weeks.


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Jan 18, 2018)

Jbeezy must be calling "FAKE NEWS!"


----------



## jeremysfilms (Jan 23, 2018)

How bout these wedding cake F2 seeds? Opinions?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 23, 2018)

jeremysfilms said:


> How bout these wedding cake F2 seeds? Opinions?


I know the F1’s I grew and the ones I gave to my boy that he’s growing is pure fire and stable. The fems I can’t speak on never purchased or grew out any. So if you was asking for a opinion on them I’ll say you have a great chance of finding fire.


----------



## limonene (Jan 23, 2018)

I could be wrong but I thought SJ said a while ago that he wasn’t releasing the f2s due to instability testers had found. Is this the same batch I wonder?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jan 23, 2018)

Seed Junky blocked me when I tagged him in my Herm post. Saw this post from theseedconnection and had to comment "Hurry up and preorder your $150 Herm bombs!"... This was the result.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 23, 2018)

714steadyeddie said:


> Just cut the balls or take clones and grow the clones. One IG grower told me that Jbeezy dm him saying to do that and they will have less of a chance to throw balls. Lol


I have seen Bodhi tell people to do the same thing for some of his lines but people seem to not acknowledge it. 

Quote from Bodhi on breedbay:
"it usually the hyperactive plants that are first to freak...
if its just random nanners in the buds i would keep it going, if its nuts then bin it. 
usually nanner bust outs are from a previous fert spike, think back to about a week before it happened and remember if there was any stress. 
trying her from clone could change things, seedplants are hardy but testy...
hope it works out..."


----------



## numberfour (Jan 24, 2018)

Wedding Cake BX1
 Popped 6, got these two female's and one runt which is only 7" tall and unsexed. I can't quite figure out the stem rub but its pure fire. Few weeks till flower.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 24, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> I have seen Bodhi tell people to do the same thing for some of his lines but people seem to not acknowledge it.
> 
> Quote from Bodhi on breedbay:
> "it usually the hyperactive plants that are first to freak...
> ...


Yea but bodhi is humble and down to earth as any other average joe. He’s not doubling the prices of his gear and blocking anyone instantly who he feels is a threat.

And out of all of bodhis gear, how much of it actually hermies ? My guess is a small percent. 
Now how about seedjunky? How much of his gear have we seen throw herms?

Anyways herms seems like more of a problem for new growers, I have all the time to sit here and pluck those sacks lol

Well here’s a pic of some wedding cake BX , they are in their two week stretch.

Out of 8:
far left are my two mutants with the slowest possible growth I’ve seen, 
I have two males I’m guessing by the tall build and far internode spacing. 
Other four looks great 


Plan is to F2 (or F1) the best looking male and female out of this pack....


----------



## genuity (Jan 24, 2018)

My 3rd wedding cake BX1 
 
She has been just fine the whole time..

Now on to the big lush nugs


----------



## kingzt (Jan 31, 2018)

Well I thought I was safe with a good female looks like I was wrong. This a my wedding cake bx around day 15. Started throwing balls but only on the lower parts. Any tops to remedy this or should I jist cut my losses?


----------



## genuity (Jan 31, 2018)

I'd try to. Pluck them off..


----------



## kingzt (Jan 31, 2018)

genuity said:


> I'd try to. Pluck them off..


Thanks man, did you do that and everything turned out alright. They’re only growing on lowers and I mean the plant is getting frosty and has some dank smells coming from it already


----------



## kingzt (Jan 31, 2018)

Has anyone been successful cloning a strain throwing balls and produce a more stable cut?


----------



## genuity (Jan 31, 2018)

kingzt said:


> Has anyone been successful cloning a strain throwing balls and produce a more stable cut?


Yup,for the most part,the clone runs will get better..

And yeah,my first 2 I plucked,but they kept putting them out..this 3rd one is looking right, and smelling right..


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 31, 2018)

kingzt said:


> Thanks man, did you do that and everything turned out alright. They’re only growing on lowers and I mean the plant is getting frosty and has some dank smells coming from it already


Pluck and keep going. If they keep coming chop and run clone but if they do t cone back most likely won’t in clone run. Have had a few plants from different breeders do this and clone run was better


----------



## Southerner (Jan 31, 2018)

I popped a few of the WC f2s, I’ll be keeping a close eye on them.


----------



## 323cheezy (Feb 4, 2018)

Great to see sjc lives on ... what up jbeeezy!


----------



## typoerror (Feb 4, 2018)

My experience with animal mints bx1.

9 seedlings above ground. 1 mutant I think is female. 3 plants showing both male and female preflowers during veg. The rest males. #playingwithgarbage


----------



## kingzt (Feb 4, 2018)

God damn this is sad man. I just clipped all the balls of my "female" wedding cake. Which sucks because so far it's looking dank and smelling amazing but now I have to babysit this bitch like a kindergarten teacher.


----------



## genuity (Feb 4, 2018)

That sucks,Hope the end product is good .


----------



## Jhon77 (Feb 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> That sucks,Hope the end product is good .


Genuity how your lookin??


----------



## genuity (Feb 4, 2018)

Looking good
 
Greasy,gas(funk),fuel(gas)....


----------



## the gnome (Feb 5, 2018)

kingzt said:


> God damn this is sad man. I just clipped all the balls of my "female" wedding cake. Which sucks because so far it's looking dank and smelling amazing but now I have to babysit this bitch like a kindergarten teacher.


someone on the forums here, can't remember, said to use opti foliar's Switch, for ladies that pop out balls.


----------



## rslaven87 (Feb 5, 2018)

Purchased WCG, chem 91 animal, and true og wedding...pulling my hair out right now. Those are pics of hermies off each strain. The problem is: there is a huge difference between a female with male characteristics and a male with female traits. The latter is much worse because it’s completely worthless, cutting the balls off will do nothing because the bud formation is offset with male traits.. I’m running into a lot of that with the true og x wedding and the chem 91 animal. Fast germs fast growth and absolutely no genetic stability whatsoever. Mutations and deformed leaf structure, top node growing into the top leafset, balls popping everywhere, top buds looking like males, but shooting out female parts below. I’m not sure That I have one TRUE female out of 30+ seeds let alone a keeper. Obviously in a scenario like this you have to reflect on grower error, but im an experienced grower who remembers the issues with Cali connection, and ran several packs of their gear myself, and didn’t run into issues like this when I was much less experienced. SJ is much more unstable. They are selling untested genetics period. It’s one thing to sell F2s it’s another to breed stock and sell straight away without ANY due diligence. They don’t have any pics of the stock! And for that I mostly blame myself for falling into the hype and wasting $ and time...


----------



## kingzt (Feb 5, 2018)

the gnome said:


> someone on the forums here, can't remember, said to use opti foliar's Switch, for ladies that pop out balls.


I've tried that stuff before and it burned the shit out my plants. I like the dutchmaster product that was similar but the company stopped making it.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 5, 2018)

rslaven87 said:


> View attachment 4084881 View attachment 4084879 View attachment 4084878
> 
> Purchased WCG, chem 91 animal, and true og wedding...pulling my hair out right now. Those are pics of hermies off each strain. The problem is: there is a huge difference between a female with male characteristics and a male with female traits. The latter is much worse because it’s completely worthless, cutting the balls off will do nothing because the bud formation is offset with male traits.. I’m running into a lot of that with the true og x wedding and the chem 91 animal. Fast germs fast growth and absolutely no genetic stability whatsoever. Mutations and deformed leaf structure, top node growing into the top leafset, balls popping everywhere, top buds looking like males, but shooting out female parts below. I’m not sure That I have one TRUE female out of 30+ seeds let alone a keeper. Obviously in a scenario like this you have to reflect on grower error, but im an experienced grower who remembers the issues with Cali connection, and ran several packs of their gear myself, and didn’t run into issues like this when I was much less experienced. SJ is much more unstable. They are selling untested genetics period. It’s one thing to sell F2s it’s another to breed stock and sell straight away without ANY due diligence. They don’t have any pics of the stock! And for that I mostly blame myself for falling into the hype and wasting $ and time...


Sucks to hear that man

Hit up jbeezy via IG, ask him for a refund. Maybe he will give you more Of his gear or maybe he will block you lol


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 5, 2018)

Wedding cake bx week 1 of flower , the only normal looking female I got out of a 10 pack.. no balls yet but I’ve been watching her closely 


 




Wedding cake bx male I selected out of this 10 seed run, he’s been short, no signs of mutant shit and showed sacks the quickest. 

Gonna chuck and make my own wedding cake seeds to hunt through, fuck paying another 150$


----------



## rslaven87 (Feb 5, 2018)

The industry is about timing, and for me I just can’t waste anymore time on his genetics. I was trying to get ahead of the dep season with just one proper pheno out of three packs, and it was a disaster come week 2/3. I have symbiotic, swamp boys, archive, Crockett and some left over seed junky in the g house, all vegging out and I’m praying they don’t eat resources as well. The industry is just so vicious right now, who knows? I have clones of every pheno I ran from SJ and I’m sure I could sell the shit out of those clones via mothers, to recoup my losses but I can’t at the expense of my reputation or integrity, BUT who cares when YOU have thousands of followers, and you can block on insta. I understand great phenos are hard to come by. I wasnt expecting perfection, but ONE cookies pheno with some variation would’ve been nice and Marketable. All that being said I have two or three phenos I’m holding out hope for. 1 or 2 WCG and 1 chem animal. The 2 WCG have kicked nuts but they are PREDOMINATELY female, and the chem animal appears sativa dom so I hope to reap something. None are kicking Frost right now so in another week they could be scrapped as well. If you’d like to see more pics let me know. It’s important to point these breeders out as soon as possible. I still have the plants and they are healthy AF


----------



## Jhon77 (Feb 5, 2018)

rslaven87 said:


> The industry is about timing, and for me I just can’t waste anymore time on his genetics. I was trying to get ahead of the dep season with just one proper pheno out of three packs, and it was a disaster come week 2/3. I have symbiotic, swamp boys, archive, Crockett and some left over seed junky in the g house, all vegging out and I’m praying they don’t eat resources as well. The industry is just so vicious right now, who knows? I have clones of every pheno I ran from SJ and I’m sure I could sell the shit out of those clones via mothers, to recoup my losses but I can’t at the expense of my reputation or integrity, BUT who cares when YOU have thousands of followers, and you can block on insta. I understand great phenos are hard to come by. I wasnt expecting perfection, but ONE cookies pheno with some variation would’ve been nice and Marketable. All that being said I have two or three phenos I’m holding out hope for. 1 or 2 WCG and 1 chem animal. The 2 WCG have kicked nuts but they are PREDOMINATELY female, and the chem animal appears sativa dom so I hope to reap something. None are kicking Frost right now so in another week they could be scrapped as well. If you’d like to see more pics let me know. It’s important to point these breeders out as soon as possible. I still have the plants and they are healthy AF


You saying


rslaven87 said:


> The industry is about timing, and for me I just can’t waste anymore time on his genetics. I was trying to get ahead of the dep season with just one proper pheno out of three packs, and it was a disaster come week 2/3. I have symbiotic, swamp boys, archive, Crockett and some left over seed junky in the g house, all vegging out and I’m praying they don’t eat resources as well. The industry is just so vicious right now, who knows? I have clones of every pheno I ran from SJ and I’m sure I could sell the shit out of those clones via mothers, to recoup my losses but I can’t at the expense of my reputation or integrity, BUT who cares when YOU have thousands of followers, and you can block on insta. I understand great phenos are hard to come by. I wasnt expecting perfection, but ONE cookies pheno with some variation would’ve been nice and Marketable. All that being said I have two or three phenos I’m holding out hope for. 1 or 2 WCG and 1 chem animal. The 2 WCG have kicked nuts but they are PREDOMINATELY female, and the chem animal appears sativa dom so I hope to reap something. None are kicking Frost right now so in another week they could be scrapped as well. If you’d like to see more pics let me know. It’s important to point these breeders out as soon as possible. I still have the plants and they are healthy AF


hey I get some what your saying so seed junk your with him or against the seeds he is putting out?? trust me if he keeps putting out this fire it’s just matter of time he becomes Cali connection swerve The first two years that Cali connection was out there putting out straight fire now it’s straight duds see junkie I guess he always put a decent always puts out good stuff you just got a pic threw the strains for hermie and baby sit them all or take clones of your hermies he got his money I really wonder if he looks on these forms wonder if he ever bothers a chance to get on these forms and reads what the public as a say and go back on these and read it all I mean that’s kind of sucks!


----------



## Jhon77 (Feb 5, 2018)

His stuff is fire if you pick off all the balls and all the Nanners all the way through you will get a decent product facts!! do you really think that’s fair to people that spend $150 a pack on seeds I just want actual people’s opinion on that..,like I said I grow his gear!! When I have time and a full room I plant his stuff with that being said that I have to baby sit them Never a Pheno hunt through his stuff just too unstable at most 2 packs at a time pick best pheno then run another 10 or 20 pack


----------



## 323cheezy (Feb 5, 2018)

Jbeezy is a good guy I swear. I met him on weed tracker way back In the day, he came over and drank a six pack of Stella's at my guesthouse in a remodeled garage I used to live in. I remember he got all buzzed and smoked some good bud with me and my gf. He was just a regular guy on thcfarmer trying to get good genetics and he loved the high octane og . Justblazin lived about 3 blocks from me at the time , right next to jack n the box lol . We used to have these little meet n greets and compare buds at grods before he passed. Grod named our little circle at the time the seed junkies.
Jb always thought ithe high octane was the best most original that he grew. He gave me the ho a couple times,the thing was being pretty whored out to everyone he was cool with at the time. His intentions was always to breed the ho into seed form , but I don't know if that ever happened. I know he was using a wifi male or raskal seeds to cross the ho. I think he crossed it 6times back to the ho last I saw him years ago.
I Haven't been to the forums or grown any weed in a long time but I'm happy to see he's made it . Outta all the people I met on the boards he was one that really deserve to make it as he was so passionate and into making genetics. I'm sure he didn't intend on his seeds fucking up.


----------



## Jhon77 (Feb 5, 2018)

Hey man hope all is good yeah high-octane OG is one of his work lines that he worked for four years and I know that personally because I’ve also I know this but that’s the keyword he worked it for years it’s just very interesting to me how I mean look at however long this pages are on the online forms and why is everyone everyone of her bird reporting Hermès... I grow his gear it’s great but comes with a price baby sit pick balls of or take clones so it get better I gotten one pack lol funny you bring it up high octane og that never herm but that’s it every else I got will not name how many packs but a lot herm or Herm Tendencies you tel me let say over 30 packs do the math 150 a piece think that’s fair?...good guy yes met him my self


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 6, 2018)

323cheezy said:


> Jbeezy is a good guy I swear. I met him on weed tracker way back In the day...
> 
> I Haven't been to the forums or grown any weed in a long time but I'm happy to see he's made it . Outta all the people I met on the boards he was one that really deserve to make it as he was so passionate and into making genetics. I'm sure he didn't intend on his seeds fucking up.


Your opinion is irelavent now, your “boy” let greed corrupt him. 

What a shit show lol


----------



## rslaven87 (Feb 6, 2018)

Look there is a difference between people who make crosses and BREEDERS. This is major distinction. SJ is clearly about making crosses of the trendy shit. I’m cool with that sell us F2s we can pheno hunt, but he’s not even running a few generations of the line before release let alone breeding it out to an F3 or beyond. I mean hermies? Everywhere? He doesn’t even have pics of all his strains on IG. I haven’t seen ONE pic of true OG x wedding...but there is definitely a new line of lemon tree crosses. I want people to succeed and I know he has fire <somewhere>. I just don’t feel that the new normal is to run 10 packs of seeds @150$ to find one stable female. Im just asking him to step his game up a bit breed out the line and create some stability, or his rep will be gone as quickly as it came. A lot of his work is gonna hit the 2k18 outdoor season and thats where he will ultimately be doomed because crops will be ruined with hermies like this.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 6, 2018)

the gnome said:


> someone on the forums here, can't remember, said to use opti foliar's Switch, for ladies that pop out balls.


@chemplegm I think


----------



## kingzt (Feb 11, 2018)

So seed junky reached out to me and offered to send me some gear after hearing about the wedding cake bx instability. I'm glad to see the proactive approach to this issue. So far after lollipopping the balls of my plant everything is doing well and smelling delicious!


----------



## kingzt (Feb 11, 2018)

Wedding cake bx1 ~ 25 days


----------



## Jhon77 (Feb 11, 2018)

GLad to here about you reaching out and helped you with free pack how did you reach out to him....plant Looks good.


----------



## kingzt (Feb 11, 2018)

Jhon77 said:


> GLad to here about you reaching out and helped you with free pack how did you reach out to him....plant Looks good.


Instagram and I had made a post that was seen. He sent me a dm about it. Seemed real cordial, I'm excited to see what he'll send. It's all about customer service and he's doing the right thing.


----------



## Jhon77 (Feb 15, 2018)

genuity said:


> Looking good
> View attachment 4084543
> Greasy,gas(funk),fuel(gas)....


Hey how is everything going any more issues or everything doing good I hope...


----------



## C4l (Feb 19, 2018)

I popped 5 of the true og xwedding cake all 5 Hermied. They actually turned out good besides having to trim all the male parts off. But was definitely annoying.


----------



## trippnface (Feb 19, 2018)

C4l said:


> I popped 5 of the true og xwedding cake all 5 Hermied. They actually turned out good besides having to trim all the male parts off. But was definitely annoying.


those look sexy for sure


----------



## C4l (Feb 20, 2018)

trippnface said:


> those look sexy for sure


Thank you


----------



## kingzt (Feb 21, 2018)

C4l said:


> I popped 5 of the true og xwedding cake all 5 Hermied. They actually turned out good besides having to trim all the male parts off. But was definitely annoying.


Looks good, had same issue. Mine now looks absolutely bomb and I can't wait to try it. Hit him up on instagram and he'll try to hook you up. He sent me a pack of ghost og x wedding crasher and I think wedding cake f1


----------



## C4l (Feb 21, 2018)

kingzt said:


> Looks good, had same issue. Mine now looks absolutely bomb and I can't wait to try it. Hit him up on instagram and he'll try to hook you up. He sent me a pack of ghost og x wedding crasher and I think wedding cake f1


Damn that’s nice. I had sent him a message But no response yet. That ghost og sound bomb too.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 1, 2018)

Honest review time 

Wedding cake BX #3
Def a TK leaner , straight gas aromas , og looking build and leaves. 

This one despite having very long internode spacing did not , I repeat did not throw nanners. To my surprise it’s a good feeder and hasn’t given me any problems. Not a big yielder tho


  



Wedding cake bx #2 

This is the Vanilla cake pheno I like to call it. Very sweet aromas no gas at all . Very nice build and looks to be a big yielder. 

BUT she did throw nanners on the lower third of the plant. I plucked them in week 3, I’m in week 5 now and haven’t seem any since. 
 



Over all mediocre so far. Nothing special to be honest. Out of 10seeds I ended up with these two females only. So will see


----------



## trippnface (Mar 1, 2018)

714steadyeddie said:


> Honest review time
> 
> Wedding cake BX #3
> Def a TK leaner , straight gas aromas , og looking build and leaves.
> ...



8 males? damn, that's pretty nutty. i still have yet to pop a pack with results like that. another reason to pop more seeds than needed, i suppose. 

i feel like with proven rates like that, the breeder should hook up another pack. certainly not a pack of herms, but almost damn near as useless.


----------



## WeedGuy™ (Mar 10, 2018)

I popped a pack of Wedding Cake BX1 a few months ago, ready for the flush in a few weeks.

From a 10 pack of seeds, it had 14 inside. From the 14 I got, there was 8 fems. Not too shabby ratio, and 8 fems from a "10" pack of seeds was great.

I think I put too many in a small space and let them get too bushy, so none of them looks to be yielders, however they all smell amazing and are starting to look real frosty.


----------



## numberfour (Apr 4, 2018)

Wedding Cake BX1
 
23 days since flipped. Topped and 2/3rd's of the lowers removed, smells like


----------



## numberfour (Apr 11, 2018)

Damn, one of my Wedding Cakes BX1's
 
Just about every site on this plant. My other Wedding Cake is OK....so far


----------



## genuity (Apr 11, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Damn, one of my Wedding Cakes BX1's
> View attachment 4120494
> Just about every site on this plant. My other Wedding Cake is OK....so far


Sucks,but the ones that stay clean,are pure fire..

Got me a nice one going


----------



## numberfour (Apr 11, 2018)

genuity said:


> Sucks,but the ones that stay clean,are pure fire..
> 
> Got me a nice one going


Kind of expected it, sounds bad but...yeah I can see the potential, frost, terps

Good to hear you found a good one, gives me some hope lol


----------



## kingzt (Apr 11, 2018)

When I flowered my wedding cake last time I had balls all on the lowers and I just chopped them all over and lollipopped the fuck out of it. It came out fine and pure fire. I was bitching about on ig and sj contacted me and sent me a couple of packs for the trouble. They are testers but he didn't have to do that. The clone I took off of the same plant I have flowering right now and so far no issues and she is in week 3.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Apr 22, 2018)

Trimmed up WC x Gelato 33


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 22, 2018)

wow.. what a shitshow here.. I was really lookin forward to popping the sherb x animal cookies


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 22, 2018)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Trimmed up WC x Gelato 33
> 
> View attachment 4125731 View attachment 4125728


Well done!


----------



## Still2big (Apr 22, 2018)

DONT BUY SEEDS FROM HIM! Wedding cake f2.....all complete intersex plants. Triangle kush same thing. Cost 300 dollars and 4 months of my time. Cost me 3 lights worth of crop as well. Guy is a fucking joke.


----------



## Still2big (Apr 22, 2018)

He is selling hermi seeds and knows it. He’s doing the right thing??? 



kingzt said:


> Instagram and I had made a post that was seen. He sent me a dm about it. Seemed real cordial, I'm excited to see what he'll send. It's all about customer service and he's doing the right thing.


 knowing


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 22, 2018)

Damn so I started this thread at page 12-16. All herms. Decided to check from beginning....All herms. This is definitely a shit show as someone has already said.


----------



## genuity (Apr 22, 2018)

Wedding cake bx1 full of Swayze 
 
Very good & strong smoke...


----------



## kingzt (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm not going to hate on him just yet and yes I do believe at least sending seeds to make up from a mistake is a start. I don't believe tga did that when there was hermie issues from his beans. My wedding cake bx1 was so fucking good. I have it going again from the clone I took that was throwing balls and this time around it isn't. I was a little skeptical at first because I thought the jungle boys just hyped it up so much, but it's strong. First time I smoked it I missed my exit on the freeway heading to a place I go regularly.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 22, 2018)

I have a bunch of Wedding Cake #7 s1's which brought me here to see how some of the crosses and bx was doing...To be honest it seems worse than I thought. Not sure If I should run them currently or put them on the back burner after reading this thread, I am sure end product on some is top shelf but damn...


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 22, 2018)

kingzt said:


> I'm not going to hate on him just yet and yes I do believe at least sending seeds to make up from a mistake is a start. I don't believe tga did that when there was hermie issues from his beans. My wedding cake bx1 was so fucking good. I have it going again from the clone I took that was throwing balls and this time around it isn't. I was a little skeptical at first because I thought the jungle boys just hyped it up so much, but it's strong. First time I smoked it I missed my exit on the freeway heading to a place I go regularly.


He’s had so many herms from different lines. Not just one cross or one male. Plus, with the speed that he’s putting out all these crosses, I have no idea how anything actually gets tested. I also don’t see any intention behind his breedings. He just throws everything onto everything. 

And while he hooked up one dude with free seeds, I’ve heard of him blocking people on IG for bringing up the herm issues.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 22, 2018)

I threw down some Wedding Cake#7 and Gelato#45 S1s today. Only 3 of each so I have the ability to keep a very close eye on them. 
With all the reports in this thread I'm approaching this with a light hand, light soil and no topping, lolipopping, or LST. 
Not sure if it'll make a difference or not but I remain hopeful...especially after seeing the fire some of y'all are finding.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Apr 23, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> He’s had so many herms from different lines. Not just one cross or one male. Plus, with the speed that he’s putting out all these crosses, I have no idea how anything actually gets tested. I also don’t see any intention behind his breedings. He just throws everything onto everything.
> 
> And while he hooked up one dude with free seeds, I’ve heard of him blocking people on IG for bringing up the herm issues.


He blocked me. Quickly. Of course I wasn't very nice. Lol.


----------



## trippnface (Apr 23, 2018)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Trimmed up WC x Gelato 33
> 
> View attachment 4125731 View attachment 4125728


that ice cream cake looks kill!


----------



## Still2big (Apr 23, 2018)

One of his main testers hit me up on instagram. Said most of the beans he test hermi and he puts them out anyway. 



jayblaze710 said:


> He’s had so many herms from different lines. Not just one cross or one male. Plus, with the speed that he’s putting out all these crosses, I have no idea how anything actually gets tested. I also don’t see any intention behind his breedings. He just throws everything onto everything.
> 
> And while he hooked up one dude with free seeds, I’ve heard of him blocking people on IG for bringing up the herm issues.


----------



## rslaven87 (Apr 28, 2018)

These are the three phenos I found. Kept the cuts and doing another round- in my dep with some archive and symbiotic. Male flowers never stopped showing up, pollen even hit the table while I was trimming it up. Definitely a bitch to keep plucking, BUT they are nice. The first pic is what I interpret to be Ice cream cake, the later two wedding and gsc leaners...


----------



## Jhon77 (Apr 28, 2018)

rslaven87 said:


> These are the three phenos I found. Kept the cuts and doing another round- in my dep with some archive and symbiotic. Male flowers never stopped showing up, pollen even hit the table while I was trimming it up. Definitely a bitch to keep plucking, BUT they are nice. The first pic is what I interpret to be Ice cream cake, the later two wedding and gsc leaners...


So on seed junky male sacks showed up all the way threw??


----------



## rslaven87 (Apr 29, 2018)

Jhon77 said:


> So on seed junky male sacks showed up all the way threw??


Yeah..after a couple weeks into flower, and they kept popping up. A buddy suggested I trash the whole project, but I kept 5 or so going out of like 3 packs of SJ. I cloned a couple of the trashed ones before I culled- in hopes they would stabilize. Some of my fellow growers laughed at the idea, but they haven’t run SJ either..it’s just too dicey if you’re doing commercial work.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 29, 2018)

rslaven87 said:


> Yeah..after a couple weeks into flower, and they kept popping up. A buddy suggested I trash the whole project, but I kept 5 or so going out of like 3 packs of SJ. I cloned a couple of the trashed ones before I culled- in hopes they would stabilize. Some of my fellow growers laughed at the idea, but they haven’t run SJ either..it’s just too dicey if you’re doing commercial work.


Man if you can get them stabilized the smoke is worth it. Wedding cake cut I have is pure mike Tyson punchout power. I have a female animal mints in veg that’s confirmed female and hoping she don’t give me problems. I just think he didn’t wanna be behind the 8 ball and rushed a lot of shit out here which was a bad idea.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 29, 2018)

Heres a pic of my seed junkie gear... straight fiirrreee!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 29, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Man if you can get them stabilized the smoke is worth it. Wedding cake cut I have is pure mike Tyson punchout power. I have a female animal mints in veg that’s confirmed female and hoping she don’t give me problems. I just think he didn’t wanna be behind the 8 ball and rushed a lot of shit out here which was a bad idea.


Let’s be honest there’s so much fire (mind you F1 crosses or S1) everywhere these days and without the hassle of all that hermie BS. 

I just feel bad for the people who lost a seasons worth of crop due to the instability jbeezy is pushing out.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 29, 2018)

714steadyeddie said:


> Let’s be honest there’s so much fire (mind you F1 crosses or S1) everywhere these days and without the hassle of all that hermie BS.
> 
> I just feel bad for the people who lost a seasons worth of crop due to the instability jbeezy is pushing out.


Shid I feel ya fam. Especially at 150$ plus a pack for some of this bullshit. But if you get lucky and get that keeper it’ll be worth it. What I don’t get is why these dudes sending him their keepers back for him to breed with!!!


----------



## Still2big (Apr 30, 2018)

How in the fuck is it worth it? 
2pks x $150’each reg seed $300
3 months veg time and fucking with em. Just electricity under a 1000wt $240 3 months
12 “females” now spread out under 3/1000wts flowering. 
All hermi, but say you get 1. Then scrap the whole grow other than the 1.

You just lost 3-5lbs. 
4 months of time
At least $1200 in soil, electric and nutes. 

So low end $7000 lost and 4 months time. FOR MOTHER FUCKING WHAT? 1 cut that’s not any better than the 10 other you got? Fuck outta here


----------



## Still2big (Apr 30, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Shid I feel ya fam. Especially at 150$ plus a pack for some of this bullshit. But if you get lucky and get that keeper it’ll be worth it. What I don’t get is why these dudes sending him their keepers back for him to breed with!!!


----------



## genuity (Apr 30, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Shid I feel ya fam. Especially at 150$ plus a pack for some of this bullshit. But if you get lucky and get that keeper it’ll be worth it. What I don’t get is why these dudes sending him their keepers back for him to breed with!!!


Shits crazy what's accepted these days..



Still2big said:


> How in the fuck is it worth it?
> 2pks x $150’each reg seed $300
> 3 months veg time and fucking with em. Just electricity under a 1000wt $240 3 months
> 12 “females” now spread out under 3/1000wts flowering.
> ...


When laid out like this,it hurts to think about..

Just imagine after the 3 months veg(just to get them set to take cuts) now you got a room full of that... bite the bullet.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 30, 2018)

Still2big said:


> How in the fuck is it worth it?
> 2pks x $150’each reg seed $300
> 3 months veg time and fucking with em. Just electricity under a 1000wt $240 3 months
> 12 “females” now spread out under 3/1000wts flowering.
> ...


Yo my man who’s putting a gun to your head and saying, “buy those animal mints or wedding cake seeds”? I know I’m not so I could careless how much it cost because if I did I wouldn’t be fucking growing.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 30, 2018)

genuity said:


> Shits crazy what's accepted these days..
> 
> 
> When laid out like this,it hurts to think about..
> ...


Right because after spending my money like ole boy said you think I’ll be sending my hard found keeper to a person that’s pushing out strains like cars so he could make more money lol yea fucking right!!


----------



## genuity (Apr 30, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Right because after spending my money like ole boy said you think I’ll be sending my hard found keeper to a person that’s pushing out strains like cars so he could make more money lol yea fucking right!!


Gage green try that one time,not sure how it went...

Seems like a lazy way,to do things.. but what do I know.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 30, 2018)

genuity said:


> Gage green try that one time,not sure how it went...
> 
> Seems like a lazy way,to do things.. but what do I know.


That’s really the definition of wanting your cake and eating someone else’s cake and ice cream too.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 30, 2018)

Yea and then next you know they're asking you to kill your males, kill what you sent back, and buy more packs. (not directed at anyone, having fun)


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 30, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Yea and then next you know they're asking you to kill your males, kill what you sent back, and buy more packs. (not directed at anyone, having fun)


That’s why I wouldn’t wanna test for nobody. Because if I find something special 1 I’m not sending shit back and 2 I’m not killing no plants period.


----------



## Still2big (Apr 30, 2018)

Call me crazy....but I bought my first pack of seeds in 1998 and when you buy reg seeds do you expect them to all be hermi pieces of shit? I’ll expect some hermi seeds with fems. But reg seeds? Dude needs to be ran out of this business



Vato_504 said:


> Yo my man who’s putting a gun to your head and saying, “buy those animal mints or wedding cake seeds”? I know I’m not so I could careless how much it cost because if I did I wouldn’t be fucking growing.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 30, 2018)

Still2big said:


> Call me crazy....but I bought my first pack of seeds in 1998 and when you buy reg seeds do you expect them to all be hermi pieces of shit? I’ll expect some hermi seeds with fems. But reg seeds? Dude needs to be ran out of this business


Fam I not disagreeing with you either. The risk shouldn’t put way the reward and I feel you. But like I said if I find something special trust me I’ll pass that bitch around like Khloe in the NBA..


----------



## genuity (Apr 30, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Fam I not disagreeing with you either. The risk shouldn’t put way the reward and I feel you. But like I said if I find something special trust me I’ll pass that bitch around like Khloe in the NBA..


You may want to rethink that one,she left a lot of them fools in a bad way...

Lololololololo


----------



## genuity (Apr 30, 2018)

@Vato_504 with that khloe cut


----------



## rslaven87 (May 1, 2018)

Still2big said:


> How in the fuck is it worth it?
> 2pks x $150’each reg seed $300
> 3 months veg time and fucking with em. Just electricity under a 1000wt $240 3 months
> 12 “females” now spread out under 3/1000wts flowering.
> ...


The time and money definitely adds up but he’s riding that Jungle boy/cookies wave, and the market is fiends for it. Everybody wants cakes and cookies. I know of a company who paid between 10k-50k for Sunday driver. They went on to win the jack herer cup in Nevada. Sherbinskis crew won’t even let a cut of sunset sherbert go. Let alone bacio. Right now people are hoarding there prized cuts. And clone companies are putting out junk- Aside from PCG.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 1, 2018)

rslaven87 said:


> The time and money definitely adds up but he’s riding that Jungle boy/cookies wave, and the market is fiends for it. Everybody wants cakes and cookies. I know of a company who paid between 10k-50k for Sunday driver. They went on to win the jack herer cup in Nevada. Sherbinskis crew won’t even let a cut of sunset sherbert go. Let alone bacio. Right now people are hoarding there prized cuts. And clone companies are putting out junk- Aside from PCG.


10:1 says these "hoarded" cuts are like diamonds from De Beers, artificially "great"

you can get all the great cuts readily if you only know who/where to ask, only those seeking money through seed are hoarding cuts, or god forbid crack some seeds and find something equally amazing


----------



## Vato_504 (May 1, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> 10:1 says these "hoarded" cuts are like diamonds from De Beers, artificially "great"
> 
> you can get all the great cuts readily if you only know who/where to ask, only those seeking money through seed are hoarding cuts, or god forbid crack some seeds and find something equally amazing


People don’t understand that they can find something just as better in popping Seeds or making their own creations. Why buy seeds if you’re gonna chase elite cuts!! And most of the time those cuts don’t be elite.


----------



## genuity (May 1, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> 10:1 says these "hoarded" cuts are like diamonds from De Beers, artificially "great"
> 
> you can get all the great cuts readily if you only know who/where to ask, only those seeking money through seed are hoarding cuts, or god forbid crack some seeds and find something equally amazing


I have trashed a few "elite cuts",like you said,you can find just as good and or better from a few seeds.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 1, 2018)

genuity said:


> I have trashed a few "elite cuts",like you said,you can find just as good and or better from a few seeds.


100% agree, I think it's "grass is greener/gear acquisition syndrome/hype train emotions/FOMO" a lot of times.

We are only a few years into "legal" cannabis how many new "elite" cuts since say 2010? Where'd they come from, someone holding them in basements... c'mon now guys crack some beans and make a lot more, there's so much more we haven't even found yet.



Vato_504 said:


> People don’t understand that they can find something just as better in popping Seeds or making their own creations. Why buy seeds if you’re gonna chase elite cuts!! And most of the time those cuts don’t be elite.


There's always a space in my garden for some "elites" like chemD (always), schrom, sfv, Bubba (either katsu/pre98 ) but the time spent chasing the ones I wouldn't chase again could have been spent digging through seeds which is about 100x the fun ime even when they all suck.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 1, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> 100% agree, I think it's "grass is greener/gear acquisition syndrome/hype train emotions/FOMO" a lot of times.
> 
> We are only a few years into "legal" cannabis how many new "elite" cuts since say 2010? Where'd they come from, someone holding them in basements... c'mon now guys crack some beans and make a lot more, there's so much more we haven't even found yet.
> 
> ...


Man just think of the growers that still won’t come outta the shadows that really have the elites. Shit you don’t see nobody growing. That’s the shit o would want not the shit everyone have. But I’ll continue popping these seeds I have in the hopes of one day having a elite of my own or making one!!


----------



## rslaven87 (May 1, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> 100% agree, I think it's "grass is greener/gear acquisition syndrome/hype train emotions/FOMO" a lot of times.
> 
> We are only a few years into "legal" cannabis how many new "elite" cuts since say 2010? Where'd they come from, someone holding them in basements... c'mon now guys crack some beans and make a lot more, there's so much more we haven't even found yet.
> 
> ...


Those are great cuts, but you can get those anywhere. Bubba won’t even sell in LA neither will LA con. I like SFV too- these are all commercial strains that yield, but they are also played out. You can’t care about yield anymore. It’s about trendy “terpy” bag appeal. I’m not the market I’m just reflecting it. I have jbeezy zkittlez x animal cookie bx2 in my garden right now. Cannabis is about fashionable strains. Everything phases out with the season so just cross seasonally and move on to the next. Find your phenos every six months and keep the consumer interested..


----------



## Vato_504 (May 1, 2018)

rslaven87 said:


> Those are great cuts, but you can get those anywhere. Bubba won’t even sell in LA neither will LA con. I like SFV too- these are all commercial strains that yield, but they are also played out. You can’t care about yield anymore. It’s about trendy “terpy” bag appeal. I’m not the market I’m just reflecting it. I have jbeezy zkittlez x animal cookie bx2 in my garden right now. Cannabis is about fashionable strains. Everything phases out with the season so just cross seasonally and move on to the next. Find your phenos every six months and keep the consumer interested..


That’s only on the west coast. In the south of its fire it’s movong. Fuck bag appeal and terps if it don’t pass that smoke test that shit will sit. How’s that zkittles x you like it


----------



## CannaBruh (May 1, 2018)

rslaven87 said:


> Those are great cuts, but you can get those anywhere. Bubba won’t even sell in LA neither will LA con. I like SFV too- these are all commercial strains that yield, but they are also played out. You can’t care about yield anymore. It’s about trendy “terpy” bag appeal. I’m not the market I’m just reflecting it. I have jbeezy zkittlez x animal cookie bx2 in my garden right now. Cannabis is about fashionable strains. Everything phases out with the season so just cross seasonally and move on to the next. Find your phenos every six months and keep the consumer interested..


"won't even sell in LA" you mean the cuts or the product? cuts can be had for free and the supply influx plays a role in current prices.

Markets are gonna market.

Played out.. is subjective but yield is not, SFV is no yielder.

Don't play yourself, you are the market.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 1, 2018)

rslaven87 said:


> Those are great cuts, but you can get those anywhere. Bubba won’t even sell in LA neither will LA con. I like SFV too- these are all commercial strains that yield, but they are also played out. You can’t care about yield anymore. It’s about trendy “terpy” bag appeal. I’m not the market I’m just reflecting it. I have jbeezy zkittlez x animal cookie bx2 in my garden right now. Cannabis is about fashionable strains. Everything phases out with the season so just cross seasonally and move on to the next. Find your phenos every six months and keep the consumer interested..


What are you talking about? Plenty of elite cuts still sell well in SoCal. Half of everything that sells down here is some sort of OG. Jungle Boys have built their whole business model on discovering and providing the new new, but even they have some elite cuts they work with. Topanga Canyon OG is an old cut that’s been around for a long time. Banana OG is an original ORGNkid cross. They have SFV x TK right now which is just a cross of two OG elites. Part of the problem with these elite cuts is that there is so much fake shit going around. SFV, Bubba, Chemdog...all get a bad rap because most of what’s sold as them isn’t the real deal. 

Also, there’s an issue that comes with trying to keep up with the current hype. What’s popular today is not going to be popular a year from now. I’m of the opinion that people won’t even care about Purple Punch or Zkittlez in a few years time. Yeah, they smell good, but it certainly doesn’t pack a punch. Of all the recent hype strains, I think only GSC and maybe GG4 will continue to be considered elite. Everything else will just be a remix of the elites (cookies, OG, chems, diesels) or will be forgotten.


----------



## rslaven87 (May 1, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> What are you talking about? Plenty of elite cuts still sell well in SoCal. Half of everything that sells down here is some sort of OG. Jungle Boys have built their whole business model on discovering and providing the new new, but even they have some elite cuts they work with. Topanga Canyon OG is an old cut that’s been around for a long time. Banana OG is an original ORGNkid cross. They have SFV x TK right now which is just a cross of two OG elites. Part of the problem with these elite cuts is that there is so much fake shit going around. SFV, Bubba, Chemdog...all get a bad rap because most of what’s sold as them isn’t the real deal.
> 
> Also, there’s an issue that comes with trying to keep up with the current hype. What’s popular today is not going to be popular a year from now. I’m of the opinion that people won’t even care about Purple Punch or Zkittlez in a few years time. Yeah, they smell good, but it certainly doesn’t pack a punch. Of all the recent hype strains, I think only GSC and maybe GG4 will continue to be considered elite. Everything else will just be a remix of the elites (cookies, OG, chems, diesels) or will be forgotten.


I’m talking about UNITS not cuts. Of course bubba and SFV cuts are gonna sell they are excellent full season and they yield. like Vato said it doesn’t matter on the east coast. I’m talking about selling units to dispensaries in SoCal. And I agree the new standard is New new. Remixes. GG4 gets sold as diesel on the east coast all the time because it is a remixed diesel. Its gassy and It’s grown out all the time because it’s easy to grow, and it’s bright. Elite OGs take more talent from the grower. Try finding an AUTHENTIC Larry OG cut with all the bells and whistles. 
Jungle boys rebranded cookies and made it popular in SoCal. When cookies came out it was a “northern Cali” thing, and LA stuck to their OGs meanwhile gsc cuts were selling for 500$+ fastforward 5-6 years and it’s wedding cake etc, which is just a gsc remix.


----------



## Jhon77 (May 1, 2018)

genuity said:


> I have trashed a few "elite cuts",like you said,you can find just as good and or better from a few seeds.


Amen to that brotha!!


----------



## Jhon77 (May 1, 2018)

In my eyes og will always be better then Girl Scout bring back the old done with the new new!!


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 1, 2018)

Jhon77 said:


> In my eyes og will always be better then Girl Scout bring back the old done with the new new!!


You and me both. GSC is good, but I’m getting tired of all the cookies crosses.


----------



## numberfour (May 2, 2018)

Wedding Cake BX1 at 7 weeks
 
Terp wise shes cakey with lemon twang, sounds boring but its pure fire on the nose. Ended up with 1 full on hermi (every site) and 2 so far solid females.


----------



## limonene (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Vato_504 (May 6, 2018)

limonene said:


> View attachment 4132158


Replacements or new pickups


----------



## limonene (May 6, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Replacements or new pickups


The first one. Lol


----------



## Adrianb305 (May 9, 2018)

Hellos how’s everyone has anyone tried seed junkies femaniesd seeds before?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 9, 2018)

Adrianb305 said:


> Hellos how’s everyone has anyone tried seed junkies femaniesd seeds before?


Nope. Never seen a report in any of these last several pages..heard they are super stable tho. No herms ever.


----------



## Adrianb305 (May 9, 2018)

I was curious i bought the la kush cake from them for some reason they sent them fems to me never popped any fems seeds before let’s see what happens....


----------



## Adrianb305 (May 9, 2018)

My heart just sunk reading the past pages. Sorry for asking a dumb question on here. I guess I need to see how they will end up I’ll let u know just popped them a couple days ago.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 9, 2018)

Adrianb305 said:


> I was curious i bought the la kush cake from them for some reason they sent them fems to me never popped any fems seeds before let’s see what happens....


Kush Cake is a feminized cross. There are no Kush Cake regs.


----------



## Adrianb305 (May 9, 2018)

Hopefully shouldn’t be a shit show


----------



## Vato_504 (May 9, 2018)

Adrianb305 said:


> My heart just sunk reading the past pages. Sorry for asking a dumb question on here. I guess I need to see how they will end up I’ll let u know just popped them a couple days ago.


You wanted regs seeds or fems


----------



## Adrianb305 (May 9, 2018)

Well I’ve always heard reg seeds grow out better than fem seeds. I never really popped seeds just things have been changing around here so just trying to switch it up. But I wanted reg seeds hoping to get a nice female that I could mom up.


----------



## Observe & Report (May 9, 2018)

Adrianb305 said:


> Well I’ve always heard reg seeds grow out better than fem seeds. I never really popped seeds just things have been changing around here so just trying to switch it up. But I wanted reg seeds hoping to get a nice female that I could mom up.


There's a lot of myths out there. Breeding with females is better because the breeder can directly observe the female flower traits carried by both parents and there are millions of smokers out there selecting females for quality. Male selection, OTOH, is a joke. If these breeders were really putting in the work to compare the progeny of different males instead of just flowering some males out and picking one they would be bragging about it. CBD testing is one of the few times where males are actually compared.


----------



## Adrianb305 (May 9, 2018)

Another reason I wanted to pick a regular seed was because I heard that You can’t clone a female seed to many times only about 3 to 4 times. I also got mimosa regs seeds too. Excited more for those.


----------



## Adrianb305 (May 9, 2018)

*SYMBIOTIC GENETICS*


----------



## Adrianb305 (May 9, 2018)

My packs


----------



## Observe & Report (May 9, 2018)

Adrianb305 said:


> Another reason I wanted to pick a regular seed was because I heard that You can’t clone a female seed to many times only about 3 to 4 times.


Another myth. "fem" seeds are identical to the regular seeds that come up female. There is no test that could distinguish between a "fem" seed and the female seeds from a regular pack. It's exactly the same process but the pollen donor starts with an XX chromosome instead of an XY chromosome, with meiosis producing four X pollen grains instead of two X and two Y.


----------



## Adrianb305 (May 9, 2018)

Pretty much still keep your eyes open for balls!!! Lol


----------



## Observe & Report (May 9, 2018)

Adrianb305 said:


> Pretty much still keep your eyes open for balls!!! Lol


Regs too. While right now Seed Junkie fems are garnering attention, it happens to reg only breeders too. Top Dawg's untested "sour" chucks have been putting hermies and he was a respected breeder charging big money.

The only plant I've gotten balls from so far is Bodhi's Mothers Milk!! BODHI. Any breeder's seeds could herm on you because even the "tested" seeds usually aren't all that well tested.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 9, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> Regs too. While right now Seed Junkie fems are garnering attention, it happens to reg only breeders too. Top Dawg's untested "sour" chucks have been putting hermies and he was a respected breeder charging big money.
> 
> The only plant I've gotten balls from so far is Bodhi's Mothers Milk!! BODHI. Any breeder's seeds could herm on you because even the "tested" seeds usually aren't all that well tested.


One plant out of I’m assuming many packs...that’s pretty damn good. Any plant has the potential to herm, but most wont under good conditions. It suggests that either the crosses were tested well, or herming is fairly rare. 

But people are popping whole packs of SJG seeds and finding the majority of the plants will herm. It’s also not one particular cross or one particular pollen donor, it’s most of them. Even the most well known cases of herming in the past were isolated to specific lines. How SJG can produce so many crosses with such a high percentage of herms, and how people will still hype his crosses and spend a shit load on his seeds I will never understand. It’s crazy.


----------



## Observe & Report (May 9, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> One plant out of I’m assuming many packs...that’s pretty damn good. Any plant has the potential to herm, but most wont under good conditions. It suggests that either the crosses were tested well, or herming is fairly rare.
> 
> But people are popping whole packs of SJG seeds and finding the majority of the plants will herm. It’s also not one particular cross or one particular pollen donor, it’s most of them. Even the most well known cases of herming in the past were isolated to specific lines. How SJG can produce so many crosses with such a high percentage of herms, and how people will still hype his crosses and spend a shit load on his seeds I will never understand. It’s crazy.


Yeah you right. There's no comparison... I don't really mean to smear Bodhi, he's great and I buy way too many of his seeds, they're one of the best values IMHO.

Seed Junkie has some hot cuts and makes fems so it's no surprise people are jumping on it. Fear Of Missing Out is huge. With a bunch of chuckers, if you don't grab them when they drop but it turns out later you really want them then you probably won't be able to get them. Gambling is fun!


----------



## lungbutter (May 10, 2018)

for what its worth i'm just finishing up 2 cake x gelato fems, neither herm'd.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 10, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> Yeah you right. There's no comparison... I don't really mean to smear Bodhi, he's great and I buy way too many of his seeds, they're one of the best values IMHO.
> 
> Seed Junkie has some hot cuts and makes fems so it's no surprise people are jumping on it. Fear Of Missing Out is huge. With a bunch of chuckers, if you don't grab them when they drop but it turns out later you really want them then you probably won't be able to get them. Gambling is fun!


No worries. Didn’t think you were smearing Bodhi at all. 

I totally agree that a lot of breeders don’t do thorough testing. Some are just putting out too many crosses too fast, just trying to ride the hype train. Honestly, seems like a good business model, although it might not lead to long term success.


----------



## Adrianb305 (May 10, 2018)

I’ll be honest honest with I never thought of poppping seeds and that hype train is where the market is now. Big time only cookies og gelato moves now. I use to run a purple sour d , cheese and regular sour d . Now sitting ducts. Also marijuana heading main stream like tobacco so a lot of people letting go of everything dirt cheap. Scott’s miracle grow bought sunlight systems and looking to dominate the business. We are going to be like a micro brewery with exclusives just to set us apart ... if that.... Fire always moves!


----------



## numberfour (May 13, 2018)

Wedding Cake #5
 
Greasy with vanilla terps. In a 3.5ltr pot of soil putting out big frosty dense buds. Slow from seed, my cut didnt take so looking at a revegg for this girl.


----------



## predd (May 14, 2018)

Wedding cake f2.....I popped 6 seeds and 5 made out of which I got 2 girls, they both showed signs of throwing boy parts on 3-4 lower branches, which I pluck off.....they did not return. This is the better of the phenos kicking out some mint terps at around day 39....the boy parts showed up around day 21-24....I will be running clones of this, so let's see if they don't show in the clones like jbeezy says


----------



## rslaven87 (May 17, 2018)

I’m at day 22 with a clone off my original wedding cake x gelato 33 keeper-no balls yet


----------



## the gnome (May 17, 2018)

does anyone kno yet if the hermi pollen is viable or sterile?


----------



## eastcoastled (May 17, 2018)

the gnome said:


> does anyone kno yet if the hermi pollen is viable or sterile?


90% sure the only way to find that out is the hard way. Every plant is prob going to be. A little different.


----------



## limonene (May 17, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> Regs too. While right now Seed Junkie fems are garnering attention, it happens to reg only breeders too. Top Dawg's untested "sour" chucks have been putting hermies and he was a respected breeder charging big money.
> 
> The only plant I've gotten balls from so far is Bodhi's Mothers Milk!! BODHI. Any breeder's seeds could herm on you because even the "tested" seeds usually aren't all that well tested.


I didn’t get any mother’s milk herm action but I seen a few that did. Love that strain though. That Nepali og can be a bit fussy.
Just farmed out my wedding cake f2 x kush mints regs to a local moderately competent grower to pop with the caveat that they need close attention and I want to be able to see them at least 3 times during the flower cycle. And also run em from clone rather than seed. Fingers crossed.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 19, 2018)

wifi3 x animal mints. The wifi3 version of wedding cake. Held this for a few years, its a good blend of cookie and OG. A little weird to grow, makes a lot of small sucker branches on the lowers that need to be cleaned up. Day 46 outdoor in Hawaii with barely any sun for the last 2 months


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 19, 2018)

Does anyone know the genetics of Kush Mints? I’ve been seeing quite a few crosses going around, but can’t find the genetics of that one in particular.


----------



## 559Tommypickels710 (May 19, 2018)

Adrianb305 said:


> Pretty much still keep your eyes open for balls!!! Lol


Haha I'm growing sjg seeds too ice cream cake got em before they were sold out


----------



## 559Tommypickels710 (May 19, 2018)

Seed junky genetics wedding cake x gelato 33 aka ice cream cake outdoor will post picture later with updates on all my garden


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 19, 2018)

559Tommypickels710 said:


> Haha I'm growing sjg seeds too ice cream cake got em before they were sold out


Ball sack central on that cross for me.


----------



## Observe & Report (May 20, 2018)

Who bred Wedding Cake? Is it actually a Seed Junkie cross? I found a bunch of web pages talking about WC but nobody mentions the original breeder.


----------



## eastcoastled (May 20, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> Who bred Wedding Cake? Is it actually a Seed Junkie cross? I found a bunch of web pages talking about WC but nobody mentions the original breeder.


Wedding cake is a pheno of the strain “triangle mints” bred by seed junky. Jungle boys basically renamed/named the cut wedding cake....the name game is strong.


----------



## aaagreen (May 21, 2018)

Been seeing that one alot lately. I thought it was a GSC cross but didn't know much else.


eastcoastled said:


> Wedding cake is a pheno of the strain “triangle mints” bred by seed junky. Jungle boys basically renamed/named the cut wedding cake....the name game is strong.


----------



## aaagreen (May 21, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> wifi3 x animal mints. The wifi3 version of wedding cake. Held this for a few years, its a good blend of cookie and OG. A little weird to grow, makes a lot of small sucker branches on the lowers that need to be cleaned up. Day 46 outdoor in Hawaii with barely any sun for the last 2 months
> 
> View attachment 4138586


Nice one!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## waterproof808 (May 21, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> Who bred Wedding Cake? Is it actually a Seed Junkie cross? I found a bunch of web pages talking about WC but nobody mentions the original breeder.


Triangle Kush x Animal Mints bred by SJG. It was selected and named by Jungle Boys in a large seed hunt. I dont think SJG minds the rename, it is primarily responsible for the success of his seed company. The original Triangle Mint seeds were only $50-60 before the wedding cake blew up.


----------



## numberfour (May 21, 2018)

Wedding Cake BX1 #5
 
Water only past two weeks, solid frosty bud, greasy with vanilla terps.


----------



## Radical_bag (May 24, 2018)

I’m in Chicagoland and need a grow consultant ! Email me or dm me thanks roll it up


----------



## Radical_bag (May 25, 2018)

[email protected]


----------



## Radical_bag (May 25, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Wedding Cake BX1 #5
> View attachment 4139421
> Water only past two weeks, solid frosty bud, greasy with vanilla terps.


Looking good there


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 25, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Does anyone know the genetics of Kush Mints? I’ve been seeing quite a few crosses going around, but can’t find the genetics of that one in particular.


I found out the genetics of Kush Mints, from a Jungle Boys dispensary IG of all places. 

Animal Mints x Bubba Kush bx1. 

No idea what they used for the Bubba backcross though.


----------



## numberfour (Jun 7, 2018)

Can see why I'm revegging this Wedding Cake BX1 #5


Dried #5 bud


----------



## SensiPuff (Jun 7, 2018)

Looks great. In my experience it's about 1 month and you got a good vegging plant again. Good luck friend


----------



## numberfour (Jun 11, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Looks great. In my experience it's about 1 month and you got a good vegging plant again. Good luck friend


Thanks man, she came through faster than expected


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 26, 2018)

So seed junkie is legit? Has anyone grown any of their lemon tree crosses or the s1's? Are these the same s1's that were sold at gps earlier this year? I'm looking for the real thing.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 26, 2018)

Legit herm bombs yes.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 26, 2018)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Legit herm bombs yes.


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## cannapharm (Jul 6, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> So seed junkie is legit? Has anyone grown any of their lemon tree crosses or the s1's? Are these the same s1's that were sold at gps earlier this year? I'm looking for the real thing.


running lemon fire feminized right now, and I am not impressed at all. Bottoms are all hermed da fuck out.


----------



## kingzt (Jul 7, 2018)

cannapharm said:


> running lemon fire feminized right now, and I am not impressed at all. Bottoms are all hermed da fuck out.


Damn what the hell is going on? You would think after all the accusations he would try and make his stuff stable but he just keeps putting things out. It's tough because I had a wedding cake do it but it's so bomb that I would never get rid of it. After cloning it I never had issue with it throwing balls out. I got some ghost crasher going right I am nervous. The lemon fire you're running is it a new strain that he release or is it older?


----------



## genuity (Jul 7, 2018)

Yup,that wedding cake BX1 is some damn fine smoke & plants.

Lower balls are not that bad,pluck & most will not come back..

It's them bananas,that's the ones to really watch for.

I'll get a pic of (double up mints) that is putting out a few..


----------



## tulow (Jul 8, 2018)

323cheezy said:


> Jbeezy is a good guy I swear. I met him on weed tracker way back In the day, he came over and drank a six pack of Stella's at my guesthouse in a remodeled garage I used to live in. I remember he got all buzzed and smoked some good bud with me and my gf. He was just a regular guy on thcfarmer trying to get good genetics and he loved the high octane og . Justblazin lived about 3 blocks from me at the time , right next to jack n the box lol . We used to have these little meet n greets and compare buds at grods before he passed. Grod named our little circle at the time the seed junkies.
> Jb always thought ithe high octane was the best most original that he grew. He gave me the ho a couple times,the thing was being pretty whored out to everyone he was cool with at the time. His intentions was always to breed the ho into seed form , but I don't know if that ever happened. I know he was using a wifi male or raskal seeds to cross the ho. I think he crossed it 6times back to the ho last I saw him years ago.
> I Haven't been to the forums or grown any weed in a long time but I'm happy to see he's made it . Outta all the people I met on the boards he was one that really deserve to make it as he was so passionate and into making genetics. I'm sure he didn't intend on his seeds fucking up.


Whats Up Bro! Ain't seen you in a while. I think the last time was @ grods sessh. Heard he passed, from beb. I still have some of JB's gear from those days, the Alien Fire F2's and HO x AF. Those sessh were responsible for a lot of stuff getting passed around. lets not forget Sin City was there too. 

Anyways I'll probably pick up a pack of SJG, hope JB gets it sorted.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 8, 2018)

kingzt said:


> Damn what the hell is going on? You would think after all the accusations he would try and make his stuff stable but he just keeps putting things out. It's tough because I had a wedding cake do it but it's so bomb that I would never get rid of it. After cloning it I never had issue with it throwing balls out. I got some ghost crasher going right I am nervous. The lemon fire you're running is it a new strain that he release or is it older?


It's really in the rip off territory. Not even bad breeding at this point.


----------



## cannapharm (Jul 10, 2018)

kingzt said:


> Damn what the hell is going on? You would think after all the accusations he would try and make his stuff stable but he just keeps putting things out. It's tough because I had a wedding cake do it but it's so bomb that I would never get rid of it. After cloning it I never had issue with it throwing balls out. I got some ghost crasher going right I am nervous. The lemon fire you're running is it a new strain that he release or is it older?


Its a new line of the lemon tree crosses i guess. I've taken some clones and keeping my fingers crossed on the same outcome as you had with your wedding cake!


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 10, 2018)

cannapharm said:


> Its a new line of the lemon tree crosses i guess. I've taken some clones and keeping my fingers crossed on the same outcome as you had with your wedding cake!


A place called the Clonery in the bay area sells lemon tree cuts, as well as other rare cuts. Check them out on Instagram. I've been searching high and low for the real lemon tree. I found it, but now I need someone in cali to pick them up and ship them to me...


----------



## genuity (Jul 16, 2018)

Double up mints 
 
Doing her thing,not the ghost I was looking for...but still doing her thing & it may surprise me.


----------



## kingzt (Jul 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> Double up mints
> View attachment 4166182
> Doing her thing,not the ghost I was looking for...but still doing her thing & it may surprise me.


whats the nose on her?


----------



## genuity (Jul 16, 2018)

kingzt said:


> whats the nose on her?


Funky gas..something dull on the end


----------



## lungbutter (Jul 25, 2018)

just finishing up/trimming 6 wedding cake x gelato plants, some of these really yield well, did have to pick off some bananas though. these buds are like rocks, some of the biggest calyx's i've ever seen.


----------



## kingzt (Jul 25, 2018)

I don’t know what it is but sj’s genetics take a long time to show their sex. Usually takes me 5-6 wks for a female to pop a calyx out. I got two ghost crashers that are doing much. One is doing the same as my wedding cake, which turned out great, but ot did pop out balls. The other one just isn’t showing anything


----------



## numberfour (Jul 30, 2018)

Second run for the Wedding Cake BX1 #4


----------



## genuity (Jul 30, 2018)

Double up mints is turning out badass...like really good..

Going to pop the other seeds,first run was lots of ugly looking seedlings..with 2 normal ones.


----------



## genuity (Jul 30, 2018)

I'll tell you what,this plant is doing it's thing...


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 30, 2018)

genuity said:


> Double up mints is turning out badass...like really good..
> 
> Going to pop the other seeds,first run was lots of ugly looking seedlings..with 2 normal ones.


My mutant kushmintsxanimalmintsbx2 turned into a fucking beaster....honestly looking like one of the best plants ever. Still cracks me up when I hear people say they tossed their mutant seedlings......don’t they know that’s where clone onlys come from lol!


----------



## genuity (Jul 30, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> My mutant kushmintsxanimalmintsbx2 turned into a fucking beaster....honestly looking like one of the best plants ever. Still cracks me up when I hear people say they tossed their mutant seedlings......don’t they know that’s where clone onlys come from lol!


It's nuts what you can find in "ugly" plants,for me though, I can not stand the look of them OGKB type plants,good to smoke for sure,I just don't like growing them..

Now if it's just a few fan leaf mutations, then I can deal with that..

This double up mints smells are unknown to my nose,that's a good thing.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 6, 2018)

Cake crasher anyone ?


----------



## numberfour (Aug 9, 2018)

Wedding Cake BX1 #4 having a great second run
 

Fantastic vanilla and cakey cured flavours from this and pheno #5 I ran. #5 has been revegged and I'll be running both phenos again next run.


----------



## genuity (Aug 18, 2018)

Double up mints cure time,smelling like 501st og.. love it
 
I don't care,seed junky has some real fire...

Popping more double up mints & a pack of Ogee triangle.


----------



## SativaInMind (Aug 19, 2018)

sure looks fire, is she sticky, or oily? Is she strong smelling, we see so many frosted up strains today but most of em aren't keepers they are bland just look white, that's why IG isn't the best, we need smellovision!! 
As well more educating and understanding of terpenes and potency. some stinky strains are not super frosty, we just gotta get more frost in with tha stink! Heard seed junky has both but im put of by reports of herms, I wouldn't want to breed with these but would at the same time its so fire... arghh


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> sure looks fire, is she sticky, or oily? Is she strong smelling, we see so many frosted up strains today but most of em aren't keepers they are bland just look white, that's why IG isn't the best, we need smellovision!!
> As well more educating and understanding of terpenes and potency. some stinky strains are not super frosty, we just gotta get more frost in with tha stink! Heard seed junky has both but im put of by reports of herms, I wouldn't want to breed with these but would at the same time its so fire... arghh


Oily & her smells definitely on the loud side & tastes is on the classic kush side..
But them nugs need more cure.

Not all herms are equal...

Low balls cause of lack of light/lack of trimming I can rock with them all day.

Nanners in buds,small clusters of nanners on top nodes...is a no go for me.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 21, 2018)

Kush mints x animal mints bx2 stacking frost like crazy.


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2018)

Had to get more of these going
Double up mints


----------



## jeepster1993 (Aug 28, 2018)

Gelato. Day 56.
2 plants(femmed).


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 28, 2018)

his shit looks straight fire on IG


----------



## Sfpyro420 (Aug 28, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> A place called the Clonery in the bay area sells lemon tree cuts, as well as other rare cuts. Check them out on Instagram. I've been searching high and low for the real lemon tree. I found it, but now I need someone in cali to pick them up and ship them to me...


How would one ship you clones lol


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 28, 2018)

Sfpyro420 said:


> How would one ship you clones lol


People ship clones all the time. There are people selling on IG.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 28, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> People ship clones all the time. There are people selling on IG.


Dude, Ive seen some cool looking shipping containers on there, they've come along way from the ole insert in paper towel cardboard, egg carton way of doing it. And those clones look healthy as heck inside!


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 28, 2018)

You really should never assume a clone plug on IG is the real deal, unless they can prove its provenance or its verified by someone very reputable. Heck even those str8organic cats refer to their LT bagseed pheno as lemon tree.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 28, 2018)

Sfpyro420 said:


> How would one ship you clones lol



There are products specifically made for shipping clones. One is actually called clone shipper. Get it off of amazon and each container even has LED light in its top compartment.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 28, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> You really should never assume a clone plug on IG is the real deal, unless they can prove its provenance or its verified by someone very reputable. Heck even those str8organic cats refer to their LT bagseed pheno as lemon tree.


The Bay Clonery is actually a subsidiary of black sheep farms and they have pretty reputable clone genetics.


----------



## Dailypunch21 (Aug 28, 2018)

How much is to much to pay for clones?


----------



## Sfpyro420 (Aug 28, 2018)

Dailypunch21 said:


> How much is to much to pay for clones?


Depends where you are I see them go for 5 to almost 40 bucks. Are they heartlets or teens. Just depends and where you get them. I personally wouldnt pay more than 20 25 max. At that point I'll just buy seeds and have my own mother plant


----------



## Dailypunch21 (Aug 28, 2018)

know anyone who ships them ‍? Would be so much easier if I could just get a good cut yah know!


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 28, 2018)

Dailypunch21 said:


> know anyone who ships them ‍? Would be so much easier if I could just get a good cut yah know!


Thats a narc question. Clones can go for as much as $10k depending on the cut.


----------



## Dailypunch21 (Aug 28, 2018)

Lol not a narc but i understand where you’re coming from.. sorry just new to this my bad


----------



## BudsLoyalty (Aug 29, 2018)

Just popped 9 different packs of beans !! Hopefully with all this negative review about SEEDJUNKY , I am able to pull some fire ! And no She-Males ( Fingers Crossed)


----------



## Sfpyro420 (Aug 29, 2018)

BudsLoyalty said:


> Just popped 9 different packs of beans !! Hopefully with all this negative review about SEEDJUNKY , I am able to pull some fire ! And no She-Males ( Fingers Crossed)


Let us know. Start a journal


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 29, 2018)

Sfpyro420 said:


> Depends where you are I see them go for 5 to almost 40 bucks. Are they heartlets or teens. Just depends and where you get them. I personally wouldnt pay more than 20 25 max. At that point I'll just buy seeds and have my own mother plant


I don’t get this at all. You get a clone, that can also be your own mother. Only you don’t have the downside of having to phenohunt with only a chance at a keeper. There are plenty of cuts I would pay well over the price of an expensive pack of seeds for.


----------



## Sfpyro420 (Aug 29, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I don’t get this at all. You get a clone, that can also be your own mother. Only you don’t have the downside of having to phenohunt with only a chance at a keeper. There are plenty of cuts I would pay well over the price of an expensive pack of seeds for.


From what I have read. Keeping a clone as a mother plant for a short period would be okay , but long term would not. It takes the age of the mother. Say the mother is already 2 3 years old. Now your chance of developing a problem such as mold would be higher. And theres no tap root witch is why clones dont thrive as much as mothers. I could be wrong. But if I wanted a mother I'd want it from seed. I'm in nor cal so good genetics are easy to find by clone. I'd personally go with seed just my preference. Nor cal is flooded with great genetics


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 29, 2018)

Sfpyro420 said:


> From what I have read. Keeping a clone as a mother plant for a short period would be okay , but long term would not. It takes the age of the mother. Say the mother is already 2 3 years old. Now your chance of developing a problem such as mold would be higher. And theres no tap root witch is why clones dont thrive as much as mothers. I could be wrong. But if I wanted a mother I'd want it from seed. I'm in nor cal so good genetics are easy to find by clone. I'd personally go with seed just my preference. Nor cal is flooded with great genetics


That’s just not true. Where do you think all these older elite clones are coming from? Cuttings of cuttings of cuttings going back decades for something like Chem 91 or Purple Urkle. There’s not a single seed plant that everyone is getting their clones off of. A mother plant is just a plant maintained in constant veg to take cuttings from. Most people take cuttings from their seed plants to keep as potential mothers if they find a keeper.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 29, 2018)

Wedding Cake BX1, #4
 
She did well from seed and first run from clone is just as good. Solid golf ball size buds from this pheno with a coating of frost and great terps. She stretches like a mofo though, I'm gonna keep around until I flower the other pheno (#5). Have gifted this clone out recently so see how she does in another environment.


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 31, 2018)

Man I will be so upset if I get balls or nans I just dropped 300$ like a sucker on the acbx2 line one sour d and one chem dog x animal cbx2 I’m oraying for a solid fem or two to choose from the freebie sounds nice sour octane x sjg og fingers crossed


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2018)

The double up mints puts out some nice nugs..

50/50 of the seeds look like these
 
The first set I did not grow any of the mutant looking ones,but I am this time.


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2018)

Regular looking double up mints 
 
& if you have grown them ogkb type mutant plants,you know the side growth is U.G.L.Y

But these normal looking ones,blow your socks off..


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 7, 2018)

Kush mints x animal cookies bx2 getting there. This cross Is basically cookies on roids!


----------



## jeepster1993 (Sep 11, 2018)

Gelato 33 at day 14 of flower


----------



## jeepster1993 (Sep 20, 2018)

Here is that same bud today. A week farther along, day 21


----------



## jeepster1993 (Sep 23, 2018)

This is "the other one".
There are 2 Gelato's in the tent, one is long and stringy(the pic in the post above), the other is shorter with a much different look.
This is the shorter one.
Just at 3 weeks of 12/12.


----------



## 3AM (Sep 26, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> Kush mints x animal cookies bx2 getting there. This cross Is basically cookies on roids!
> View attachment 4194679 View attachment 4194680


Beautiful. How's the yield looking?


----------



## nc208 (Sep 27, 2018)

Hey can anyone help me find some info on this strain I just bought. It's called Ogee Triangle(OGee kush x TKbx3) my local shop had a single pack of these for sale for 100 bucks so I grabbed it. But is this a tester or something I was sold? Can't find any info other than a few IG pics.
Thanks in advance.
Nc


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 27, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Hey can anyone help me find some info on this strain I just bought. It's called Ogee Triangle(OGee kush x TKbx3) my local shop had a single pack of these for sale for 100 bucks so I grabbed it. But is this a tester or something I was sold? Can't find any info other than a few IG pics.
> Thanks in advance.
> Nc


Tru OG x TK bx3. Looks great on IG. They also got a Wifi43 x TKbx3, bet that's a good male. Plants look awesome.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 28, 2018)

could a boy could get lucky and find 1 good male & female to f2 and outcross with?


----------



## genuity (Sep 28, 2018)

greencropper said:


> could a boy could get lucky and get 1 good male & female to f2 and outcross with?
> View attachment 4206946


I think you will... it's some heat in them packs..


----------



## noob246 (Sep 28, 2018)

Where's the best place to get SJG?


----------



## numberfour (Sep 29, 2018)

Wedding Cake BX1 
 

Absolutely smashed this run, in my top 5 with out a doubt, full on flavour and knock out stone. Running this and another pheno again, lots of stretch which I battle with but the end result is worth it.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 2, 2018)

noob246 said:


> Where's the best place to get SJG?


Seedsofhorror had the largest selection in stock I saw.


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 2, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Wedding Cake BX1
> View attachment 4207273
> 
> Absolutely smashed this run, in my top 5 with out a doubt, full on flavour and knock out stone. Running this and another pheno again, lots of stretch which I battle with but the end result is worth it.


I would love to try a few plants of that outdoors next spring for it looks so good.


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 2, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Wedding Cake BX1
> View attachment 4207273
> 
> Absolutely smashed this run, in my top 5 with out a doubt, full on flavour and knock out stone. Running this and another pheno again, lots of stretch which I battle with but the end result is worth it.


Did you makes seeds from this??


----------



## BudsLoyalty (Oct 4, 2018)

Has anyone had any herm issues with the recent releases ? I'm still vegging mines with absolutely no topping or LST to it. still kind of paranoid from hearing all these rumors. But definitely see some keeper phenos in the many seeds i have bought. Will take cuttings and discard the mom just for safety measures.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 4, 2018)

We're getting there.
My Gelato 33 at 5 weeks.
(I am hoping for a harvest around halloween???)


----------



## numberfour (Oct 4, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> I would love to try a few plants of that outdoors next spring for it looks so good.


This pheno would probably do well out doors, shes more stretch than stretch armstrong, think the way GG4 flowers and this is very similar...



ky farmer said:


> Did you makes seeds from this??


You've seen I'm not local lol. No seeds sadly...thats a little further down the line.


----------



## Jhon77 (Oct 14, 2018)

jeepster1993 said:


> We're getting there.
> My Gelato 33 at 5 weeks.
> (I am hoping for a harvest around halloween???)
> View attachment 4210285


Looks great any herms?


----------



## BayArea_norcal (Oct 18, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> The Bay Clonery is actually a subsidiary of black sheep farms and they have pretty reputable clone genetics.


Are they still open??


----------



## Strainwyze (Oct 19, 2018)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> he never said that. He requested that his gear not be auctioned off so I no longer auction his gear same as Symbiotic and I wasn't listed because I didn't send money in yet on the preorder drop if a bank wants in on his preorders he wants funds first


Any breeder that takes their craft and genetics seriously will want at least half up front and the other half after sales commence , i got my gear going to a few places and they all offered money up front then money when they sell em 
Won't be long before our seedbank website is finished though so i won't really need new vendors 

Is IG that powerful of a tool for seed vendors


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 19, 2018)

noob246 said:


> Where's the best place to get SJG?


TreeStars Seedbank. Crazy genetics, including SJG, Rado, ThugPug, Symb, Cap. among others. just sayin


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 19, 2018)

Seed junky seeds worth the 150 ? Wat shud I grab ?


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 19, 2018)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Seed junky seeds worth the 150 ? Wat shud I grab ?


Billy Idol or Cake Crashers, please.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 19, 2018)

Strainwyze said:


> Is IG that powerful of a tool for seed vendors


It is by far the most powerful marketing tool for new seed companies. Lot of people would be unheard of if they had to rely strictly on forums.


----------



## Strainwyze (Oct 19, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> It is by far the most powerful marketing tool for new seed companies. Lot of people would be unheard of if they had to rely strictly on forums.


Can you PM me please ? 
Got a few questions for you if ya don't mind


----------



## kingzt (Oct 20, 2018)

Anybody try the wedding crasher crosses? Sj posted a grape pie x wedding crasher pheno that looked absolutely delectable. I got a ghost crasher going but I am nervous about her when I flip her to flower.


----------



## Lil_smoker (Oct 21, 2018)

I have exploited 10 seeds of gelato 33 and all herms. Now I have also exploited 12 seeds Mitten cake Batter? Has someone germinated this? I am afraid that they are also herms. Seed Junk told me he would send me something new so that his clients are happy, but he never did it, breeder shit !!


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 21, 2018)

Lil_smoker said:


> I have exploited 10 seeds of gelato 33 and all herms. Now I have also exploited 12 seeds Mitten cake Batter? Has someone germinated this? I am afraid that they are also herms. Seed Junk told me he would send me something new so that his clients are happy, but he never did it, breeder shit !!


I have 2 Gelato 33's almost done and see no herms.

Now...I will go give them a good hard look though.
Will report back.
We are really too far along to do much about it now.


----------



## HOMERPIMPSON (Oct 21, 2018)

Im running the white x triangle bx3 and wedding cake f2 x kush mints #11. Every seed germs and is looking great. Using a 600 mh for veg in 4x4 and will report back once its flower time


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 21, 2018)

I can say the kush mints x animal cookies bx2 is my favorite smoke right now. Shit puts my dick in the dirt like a fucking dab would.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 21, 2018)

Gave the gelato's a good once over and saw no male flowers.

This is what I'm growing.


----------



## Lil_smoker (Oct 22, 2018)

jeepster1993 said:


> Gave the gelato's a good once over and saw no male flowers.
> 
> This is what I'm growing.
> View attachment 4219285


I suppose that mine come from another batch, I see as a difference that I did not put "10 feminized bird seeds", it says "10 femnized seeds", besides being written with a different typeface.


----------



## Strainwyze (Oct 22, 2018)

Lil_smoker said:


> I have exploited 10 seeds of gelato 33 and all herms. Now I have also exploited 12 seeds Mitten cake Batter? Has someone germinated this? I am afraid that they are also herms. Seed Junk told me he would send me something new so that his clients are happy, but he never did it, breeder shit !!


No cause anyone that really values customer service would replace it 
I wouldn't waste my money again if they don't fix it 
I won't put something out if its questionable without testing it first ! 
Hence the reason for Beta Testers !!!! 
Take care of the customer , they take care of you 
Most "Breeders" are only out for a buck anyway 
Very few actually care about the plant if you know what i mean


----------



## Lil_smoker (Oct 22, 2018)

Strainwyze said:


> No cause anyone that really values customer service would replace it
> I wouldn't waste my money again if they don't fix it
> I won't put something out if its questionable without testing it first !
> Hence the reason for Beta Testers !!!!
> ...


My opinion is the same as yours. they are only worrying about getting rich by selling seeds at the price of gold. the buyer with these seeds is throwing away the money and what is worse a lot of time lost.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 22, 2018)

I think...
Genetics are one of the most important parts of the grow.(Genetics and light...the 2 biggies)
I spend a good amount of time looking for my next grow. It took a fair amount of looking to get my current grow, Blue dream with CBD at a 1 or 1.5 to 1 ratio(15%thc and 10%CBD). Those seeds had to come from Spain as the US sellers were out or do not carry.

This Gelato S1 was also hard to get ahold of. I had to preorder to ensure I got some.

It is increasingly harder to choose good genetics though. There is a LOT of this crossed with that, then give it an exciting name and sell it. Then we plant it and it kinda turns science experimenty.
But there is also some dank being grown. The strength is off the scale on some of this stuff.


----------



## Observe & Report (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm sure breeders get a chuckle every time someone mentions "getting rich by selling seeds at the price of gold." Just how many packs do you think these guys are selling?


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 22, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> I'm sure breeders get a chuckle every time someone mentions "getting rich by selling seeds at the price of gold." Just how many packs do you think these guys are selling?


Some seed companies are definitely making a killing like Jigga for example, selling 1000 packs of Candy Rain at $500/pack = $500k.


----------



## Observe & Report (Oct 22, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> Some seed companies are definitely making a killing like Jigga for example, selling 1000 packs of Candy Rain at $500/pack = $500k.


What makes you think he has actually sold 1000 packs? Neptune is sold out but Seedsluts has 47 packs available. I never heard of Seedsluts before I searched for this btw.

If the banks are selling them for $500 a pack, the wholesale is $250 a pack, tops.

They tried to get $800 each at first but they lowered the price to $500, I assume because they weren't moving.

Cookie Fam has had enough hype to make some money on seeds but I'm skeptical they can sell a thousand packs of anything but Certified GSC. What about Seed Junkie? When a bank gets a drop of ten strains how many packs of each do they get? Ten packs? Twenty? It's easy to get ballpark numbers and it's not big money. 10 strains x 20 packs $60 x 10-20 banks = $120-$240k tops I think most are more like 5-10 packs. It's a lot for me sitting at home but to a business with a licensed grow and maybe even an employee or two? Some of these guys are still underground but that really limits how big your business can be.

Seeds are a lifestyle business at best and I think as legalization spreads the business will shrink. I think most buyers are in illegal states. In legal states clones are much easier to find than seeds... I think seed/clone trading sites will also seriously eat into seed sales in the not too distant future.

Seeds just seems like a pretty small market to me. Especially compared to the markets for consumer products, compliance/ops/sales software, fertilizer, lights etc... Most seed makers probably make more money selling the flowers from pheno hunts.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 22, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> What makes you think he has actually sold 1000 packs? Neptune is sold out but Seedsluts has 47 packs available. I never heard of Seedsluts before I searched for this btw.
> 
> If the banks are selling them for $500 a pack, the wholesale is $250 a pack, tops.
> 
> ...


This all of this. People love to complain about costs of seeds, but there’s probably only a handful of breeders that are making a living off of seeds. If growers want people to continue making seeds and continuing to create and find new quality stuff, you gotta pay for it. That doesn’t mean buying some knockoff crosses from somebody that “hunted” through a single pack, but buying from people actually putting the work in. 

Throwing out Cookie fam is also a giant outlier. Those guys are making hundreds of thousands off swag alone, so when they release a new mystery cross, people will eat it up.


----------



## Strainwyze (Oct 23, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> This all of this. People love to complain about costs of seeds, but there’s probably only a handful of breeders that are making a living off of seeds. If growers want people to continue making seeds and continuing to create and find new quality stuff, you gotta pay for it. That doesn’t mean buying some knockoff crosses from somebody that “hunted” through a single pack, but buying from people actually putting the work in.
> 
> Throwing out Cookie fam is also a giant outlier. Those guys are making hundreds of thousands off swag alone, so when they release a new mystery cross, people will eat it up.



AMEN To That !
Think @jayblaze710 hit it Dead On ! 
Gotta pay the premium sometimes cause Very Few Breeders Still do work 
Sad but true


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 24, 2018)

The Gelato is almost ready.
We are just at 2 months.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 24, 2018)

jeepster1993 said:


> The Gelato is almost ready.
> We are just at 2 months.
> View attachment 4221016


Holy Sh*t, amazing job. That looks so good.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 25, 2018)

Looking thru some new Tres Mints pheno's to see what I find. This one has the same dank doughy, OG smell that my keeper has.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## BudsLoyalty (Nov 4, 2018)

Seeds i have popped so far,
-The White
-Kush Sorbet
-Octane Mint Sorbet
-43 Angels
-True Og ( This one was one tough one, 6 seeds and all were mutants / Males presex )
-LA Pop Rocks ( strong vigor plants with a hint of sweet smell ( 4 / 12 keepers ) )

All in all , I took no risk , Got cuttings from the actual seed and tossed away the plant. Some showed presex during veg and some didn't. Hopefully i have some time to update once they are done fully rooting and vegged.


----------



## limonene (Nov 9, 2018)

a friend's animal mints bx keeper he was generous enough to share with me. Insane vigor.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 9, 2018)

Wifi3 x Animal Mints. This particular pheno had a few male flowers drop around week 3 but havent returned since and I'm very glad I didnt get rid of her because of it.


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 11, 2018)

New pick ups. Triangle valley was a freebie for picking the other two. Kush sorbet has 16 beans and billy idle 13 beans triangle valley has 11. SeedJunky hooks it up. Now to decide what to pop next when there’s room.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 14, 2018)

Done.
Harvest under way. Took 9 1/2 weeks to flower(my tent is pretty cool, temp wise, which also explains the deep purple color.) Gelato 33.


----------



## Grower899 (Nov 18, 2018)

Anybody know what father plant they used in the sunset sherbet bx?


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 18, 2018)

Grower899 said:


> Anybody know what father plant they used in the sunset sherbet bx?


Sunset sherbet x sherb crasher I believe. Sherb x wedding crasher is the male.


----------



## Grower899 (Nov 19, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Sunset sherbet x sherb crasher I believe. Sherb x wedding crasher is the male.


Appreciate it my man.


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 19, 2018)

Grower899 said:


> Appreciate it my man.


No problem. Seen it on ig. Some pretty tasty pics of that one posted recently.


----------



## Grower899 (Nov 19, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> No problem. Seen it on ig. Some pretty tasty pics of that one posted recently.


Of the crasher or the bx on ig? I went ahead and grabbed a pack of the bx, and cookies and cake x kush mints.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 19, 2018)

Grower899 said:


> Of the crasher or the bx on ig? I went ahead and grabbed a pack of the bx, and cookies and cake x kush mints.


I'd love to hear your experience with these! if you don't mind tagging me or w.e. when u start them I'd appreciate it!


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 19, 2018)

Grower899 said:


> Of the crasher or the bx on ig? I went ahead and grabbed a pack of the bx, and cookies and cake x kush mints.


Of the sherb bx1. If you look on his ig there’s a few pics.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 21, 2018)

Tres Mints - Wifi leaner. Day 58 on the first pic. The second pic is from a week or two prior. Really stoked with how these are turning out.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 21, 2018)

Anyone know anything about Secret Cookies that Seed Junky has used in a couple crosses? From what I can gather some people think it’s another pheno of Animal Cookies or it’s Apple Fritter (Sour Apple x Animal Cookies). Either sounds awesome, but I’d like to have some idea of what the actual plant is like. 

Trying to decide between Secret Cookies x Kush Mint 11 or Animal Face x Kush Mint 11.


----------



## Lennox205 (Nov 22, 2018)

limonene said:


> View attachment 4230297 a friend's animal mints bx keeper he was generous enough to share with me. Insane vigor.


Yep, I was given two cuttings in rapidrooters. One rooted in 6 days and the other in 8. I was able to put one in my grow and it dominates that section. Very impressive plant so far.


----------



## Lennox205 (Nov 22, 2018)

Animal mints bx @ 35 days


----------



## kds710 (Nov 22, 2018)

jeepster1993 said:


> Done.
> Harvest under way. Took 9 1/2 weeks to flower(my tent is pretty cool, temp wise, which also explains the deep purple color.) Gelato 33.
> View attachment 4233222


beautiful


----------



## numberfour (Nov 24, 2018)

Keeper pheno of Wedding Cake BX1
 
Love the flavour profile and stone on this pheno


----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 24, 2018)

The harvest is over on the Gelato 33.
Fantastic grow.
2 plants, 6 1/2 ounces.
After the island sweet skunk was harvested, which shared the tent with the gelato...
Over 9 ounces total out of a 250 watt 2x2.5 foot tent.
A good, successful grow.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 2, 2018)

Tres Mints - Wifi3 x Animal Mints


----------



## Grower899 (Dec 3, 2018)

Wedding cake f2 x jungle cake on neptune for anyone interested. Had to snag a pack of that myself.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 10, 2018)

Planted a pack of Secret Cookie X Kush Mints 11, today.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 15, 2018)

Wedding Cake BX1
 

Really happy with this pheno, pushed her a little too much this run but shes stayed solid as and still putting out the goods.


----------



## BluffinCali (Dec 20, 2018)

Fairly sure that "secret cookie" is Lumpy's Apple Fritter, could be wrong but I'd expect some heaters out of those Hidden Pastry and other KM crosses with that cut.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 20, 2018)

BluffinCali said:


> Fairly sure that "secret cookie" is Lumpy's Apple Fritter, could be wrong but I'd expect some heaters out of those Hidden Pastry and other KM crosses with that cut.


The pictures of them look amazing!


----------



## BambinoOG (Jan 2, 2019)

jeepster1993 said:


> Done.
> Harvest under way. Took 9 1/2 weeks to flower(my tent is pretty cool, temp wise, which also explains the deep purple color.) Gelato 33.
> View attachment 4233222


Real nice purple there. How was the smoke???


----------



## numberfour (Jan 11, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Planted a pack of Secret Cookie X Kush Mints 11, today.


Came across some pics of that cross the other day, every one blew me away, stacked and covered in trichs, looking forward to seeing what you find. I may bite the bullet and get a pack or another of the Kush Mint crosses. Sure I read that the Fems are the reversed rabid cut and the Regs are Kush Mints #11

These getting wet next


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 11, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Came across some pics of that cross the other day, every one blew me away, stacked and covered in trichs, looking forward to seeing what you find. I may bite the bullet and get a pack or another of the Kush Mint crosses. Sure I read that the Fems are the reversed rabid cut and the Regs are Kush Mints #11
> 
> These getting wet next
> View attachment 4263038


They're vegging away. Will probably turn them in 2 weeks.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 14, 2019)

Just got some orange cookies x sherb crasher in the Mail along with some slurricane x wedding crasher as a free pack. 

Just soaked 4 wedding cake f2 x jungle cake and 3 slurri crashers. Will have pics when something is going on


----------



## genuity (Jan 15, 2019)

Ohgee triangle 
 
The plants under this light are all gas og gas....& more gas. & og..

Wow the shine on these plants,with that oily resin...

Winner for sure.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 15, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> They're vegging away. Will probably turn them in 2 weeks.


I got a pack on the way, too many good reviews to pass 

Harvested the Wedding Cake BX1 at the weekend, absolute fire


----------



## kingzt (Jan 15, 2019)

numberfour said:


> I got a pack on the way, too many good reviews to pass
> 
> Harvested the Wedding Cake BX1 at the weekend, absolute fire


How long did you take her?


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 16, 2019)

Slurricane x wedding crasher freebies I got with my orange cookies x sherb crasher.

100% germ 

Had to go to work or would checked my wedding cake x jungle cakes but had no time.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 16, 2019)

Wedding Cake itself is among my fav strains......tasty and a great stone. Nice pix @ #4!!!


----------



## numberfour (Jan 17, 2019)

kingzt said:


> How long did you take her?


I took her to 10 but she could have been taken at 9 wks.



Couch_Lock said:


> Wedding Cake itself is among my fav strains......tasty and a great stone. Nice pix @ #4!!!


Thanks mate, I've only run and smoked BX but I think out of all the hyped strains I've grow or sampled shes my favourite.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 18, 2019)

numberfour said:


> I took her to 10 but she could have been taken at 9 wks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate, I've only run and smoked BX but I think out of all the hyped strains I've grow or sampled shes my favourite.


One of my wedding cake f2 x jungle cakes just broke ground.. high hopes


----------



## Werp (Jan 18, 2019)

very poor germination rate with the pk crasher from seeds here now. Got one out of 13 and that one is looking very weak....


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 19, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Just got some orange cookies x sherb crasher in the Mail along with some slurricane x wedding crasher as a free pack.
> 
> Just soaked 4 wedding cake f2 x jungle cake and 3 slurri crashers. Will have pics when something is going on


Slurricane x Wedding Crasher sounds good 

Where did you order from?


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 19, 2019)

Werp said:


> very poor germination rate with the pk crasher from seeds here now. Got one out of 13 and that one is looking very weak....


Pretty sure they gauruntee their seeds. You can prob get them replaced.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 19, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Slurricane x Wedding Crasher sounds good
> 
> Where did you order from?


Neptune seedbank, you have to order the orange cookies x sherb crasher or the gmo x sherb crasher, all 3 slurri crashers are above ground, look good and my wedding cake f2 x jungle cakes look good too, nice evenly formed soo far. 

Note I’m in aus and my order came in 5 days talk about service


----------



## genuity (Jan 31, 2019)

Some plants are very unique looking & some are down right UGLY..
These ohgee triangle are someplace in the middle @30 days 12/12 
The bud growth is crazy,the sugar leaf drapes beautifully over the flowers,hiding them to make it look like nothing more than a leafy plant.
But with a few joints burning & a close inspection I stumbled upon nug city,a place that is waiting to swell up,this next 30 days or so is about to get real interesting. 
(I need to go look for good pics of the mom in this cross) if possible. 

The smell is different also..


----------



## numberfour (Feb 1, 2019)

genuity said:


> Some plants are very unique looking & some are down right UGLY..
> These ohgee triangle are someplace in the middle @30 days 12/12
> The bud growth is crazy,the sugar leaf drapes beautifully over the flowers,hiding them to make it look like nothing more than a leafy plant.
> But with a few joints burning & a close inspection I stumbled upon nug city,a place that is waiting to swell up,this next 30 days or so is about to get real interesting.
> ...


Sounding great Gen, is that the Ogee Kush x Triangle Mints F1? Only ask I got a free 6 pack of those.

Above soil, 

5/5 Hidden Pastry (Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11) 
4/5 Wedding Punch (Purple Punch x Triangle Mints #63)


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Sounding great Gen, is that the Ogee Kush x Triangle Mints F1? Only ask I got a free 6 pack of those.
> 
> Above soil,
> 
> ...


Yup & after looking at seedjunky page I'd say these 4 out of 6 females are kush mints heavy..


----------



## nc208 (Feb 1, 2019)

genuity said:


> Yup & after looking at seedjunky page I'd say these 4 out of 6 females are kush mints heavy..


Is it triangle mints? I thought it was a triangle kush bx3 In the Ogee Triangle?


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Is it triangle mints? I thought it was a triangle kush bx3 In the Ogee Triangle?


Yes it is,got to many names in my head..(double up mints)

Now I need to see what TKbx3 is.


----------



## bigbongloads (Feb 1, 2019)

genuity said:


> Yes it is,got to many names in my head..(double up mints)
> 
> Now I need to see what TKbx3 is.


Triangle kush x triangle mints = tkbx1. Then back crossed two more times. Got some sunset sherb x tkbx3 itching to pop when I got space.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 1, 2019)

I just popped some Tres Mints(Wifi3 x Animal Mints) F2's I made. Found some really nice pheno's in the F1's, nice blend of cookie/og with decent mold resistance.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 2, 2019)

4 Wedding cake x jungle cake on the right, looking pretty uniform and by far are best all round also have some orange cookies x sherb crasher in there.... cake fighter, tropicanna cookies and slurricane x wedding crasher.... should find something good in there... got 3 mutants, one trop, one slurri and one cake fighter I could of damaged tap roots along the way...


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 4, 2019)

Check out this mutation of this orange cookies x sherb crasher


----------



## numberfour (Feb 4, 2019)

Intrigue got the best of me, 5 got wet last night


----------



## genuity (Feb 4, 2019)

Taller more OG type growth #5
 

Short stocky fat nug #7
 

Wait till you see these at day 65+
Definitely happy I got clones of some of these,wait till you see them this next run..


----------



## nc208 (Feb 4, 2019)

@genuity which pack did you pop? I see @numberfour has a different cross that is triangle mints, mines the TKbx3.


----------



## genuity (Feb 4, 2019)

nc208 said:


> @genuity which pack did you pop? I see @numberfour has a different cross that is triangle mints, mines the TKbx3.
> View attachment 4276416


This one.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 4, 2019)

Culled the males from my Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11. 
These are the tallest girls in the garden, so far. Pics later.


----------



## numberfour (Feb 5, 2019)

nc208 said:


> @genuity which pack did you pop? I see @numberfour has a different cross that is triangle mints, mines the TKbx3.
> View attachment 4276416


Not sure if it makes any difference but I received those as freebies with an order. 

Also noticed in the Wedding Punch its Triangle Mints #63.


----------



## Strainwyze (Feb 8, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> There's a lot of myths out there. Breeding with females is better because the breeder can directly observe the female flower traits carried by both parents and there are millions of smokers out there selecting females for quality. Male selection, OTOH, is a joke. If these breeders were really putting in the work to compare the progeny of different males instead of just flowering some males out and picking one they would be bragging about it. CBD testing is one of the few times where males are actually compared.


I agree in some ways but as A Real Breeder
That Actually Puts The Fucking work in 

I'd Have to Also Disagree with That statement 

Herms are Hermz Are Herms 
PERIOD 
NO FUCKING EXCEPTIONS 

Keep BREEDING With Females & You Inadvertently SELECTED Hermz on hermZ and will only get ONE THING In Subsequent Generations 

Hermz 

That's Fact


----------



## Strainwyze (Feb 8, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> Another myth. "fem" seeds are identical to the regular seeds that come up female. There is no test that could distinguish between a "fem" seed and the female seeds from a regular pack. It's exactly the same process but the pollen donor starts with an XX chromosome instead of an XY chromosome, with meiosis producing four X pollen grains instead of two X and two Y.


Each plant also donates different traits with every seed , hence plant variation and unique outliers where the recessive traits hide


----------



## Strainwyze (Feb 8, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> Regs too. While right now Seed Junkie fems are garnering attention, it happens to reg only breeders too. Top Dawg's untested "sour" chucks have been putting hermies and he was a respected breeder charging big money.
> 
> The only plant I've gotten balls from so far is Bodhi's Mothers Milk!! BODHI. Any breeder's seeds could herm on you because even the "tested" seeds usually aren't all that well tested.


Actually I Do ALL My Own Testing & Have An Extended Testers Team too Because why have all the fun myself 

Love hearing people cry about Thier Jbeezy Hermz , it makes my day !!!! 
Just go get The Parent cuts !

Ding ding ding (lightbulb goes off)

Told Y'all , But I'm Dumb , Crazy , & a Joke as my haters/critics/skeptics would say 

I Found Herms In About 20 SJG strains , Trash n Hermz LMFAO 
I've Found Two Strains of mine That Pulled a Caitlyn In 16 Years of Breeding 
Are We NOW Seeing The Trend People ???? 

My Opinion Always has been The Trend IS NOT THE Trend


----------



## promedz (Feb 8, 2019)

Thanks saved me from wasting my tiMe with herms


----------



## Strainwyze (Feb 8, 2019)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Legit herm bombs yes.


Fucking dying of laughter over here



40AmpstoFreedom said:


> It's really in the rip off territory. Not even bad breeding at this point.


Amen to that , Bad Breeding ain't even the words for it , shit I might as well bring The white s1 I'm running to s2 & market em !!!!!
NOT

And yeah some nice cuts in the seeds but I'm Calling It , By 2022 his rep will Be TRASH
If Not 75% of the Populace Really are retarded for buying Hermz on Hermz on Hermz


----------



## Strainwyze (Feb 8, 2019)

I'll post pics of the SJG seedlings I'm running along with The White s1 & several others


----------



## jayblaze710 (Feb 8, 2019)

promedz said:


> Thanks saved me from wasting my tiMe with herms


This guy is a nut job, with multiple alias accounts, and is full of shit. 

He shows up every once in a while, makes dozens of unhinged posts in a short time frame, talks about all the “elite” cuts he has (that nobody has ever heard of), talks about his seed bank (that nobody has ever heard of or purchased from), threatens to fight people and then disappears. He’s fucking crazy and everything he says is worth less than a pile of dog shit.


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 8, 2019)

Strainwyze said:


> Actually I Do ALL My Own Testing & Have An Extended Testers Team too Because why have all the fun myself
> I've Found Two Strains of mine That Pulled a Caitlyn In 16 Years of Breeding


You forgot to tell us where we can get your awesome seeds.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Feb 8, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> This guy is a nut job, with multiple alias accounts, and is full of shit.
> 
> He shows up every once in a while, makes dozens of unhinged posts in a short time frame, talks about all the “elite” cuts he has (that nobody has ever heard of), talks about his seed bank (that nobody has ever heard of or purchased from), threatens to fight people and then disappears. He’s fucking crazy and everything he says is worth less than a pile of dog shit.


lol dude might be right on this one tho...


----------



## genuity (Feb 12, 2019)

Ogee triangle #6
 
55+ days of 12/12 been on water only for 7 days.
Strong thick OG nugs & smells..like some really good ol'school smoke.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 13, 2019)

Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11
Day 17 since flip.
Tallest plants in my garden. Been training them hard. Very vigorous!


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 15, 2019)

Kushmints x animal cookies bx2. All different phenos, and 2-3 weeks in flower. 3 ladies here, still have 2 waiting to show sex, and the first one in clone which was up there in my top 5 plants.


----------



## numberfour (Feb 19, 2019)

Wedding Cake Bx1
 
One of my top 5's for smoking, beautiful vanilla cakey flavour that coats the mouth. 

Flipped these the other day, 

5x Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11
5x Wedding Punch
5x Ogee Kush x Triangle Mints F1


----------



## Strainwyze (Feb 20, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> You forgot to tell us where we can get your awesome seeds.


DM me an addy I'll send some testers


----------



## Strainwyze (Feb 20, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Wedding Cake Bx1
> View attachment 4285542
> One of my top 5's for smoking, beautiful vanilla cakey flavour that coats the mouth.
> 
> ...


How much better are the BX ones opposed to the original Cake drop ? I'm running several of the bx1 right now hoping I ain't wasting my time and space on it 

How many different Phenos you get from the pack


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 21, 2019)

On the right wedding cake f2 x jungle cake 
Also have some orange cookies x sherb crasher and some slurricane x wedding crasher made by sjg too.... got one mutant slurri crasher. Everything about to get a top, tops will be kept as clones, if sex shows and not a female will kill those clones


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 25, 2019)

Kushmints x animal cookies bx2. 3 different phenos.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 25, 2019)

Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11
Day 28 
  
4 females out of the pack. 
Pulled some balls off 1 plant, around day 20. No more intersexing observed, hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## numberfour (Feb 26, 2019)

Strainwyze said:


> How much better are the BX ones opposed to the original Cake drop ? I'm running several of the bx1 right now hoping I ain't wasting my time and space on it
> 
> How many different Phenos you get from the pack


Not sure, only run the BX. Popped 5 beans, 2 females 3 males. I revegged one of the females but I fucked up and the lowers threw some pollen. Flavour is huge and the stone immense on the female I kept.



Bakersfield said:


> Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11
> Day 28
> View attachment 4289746 View attachment 4289747
> 4 females out of the pack.
> Pulled some balls off 1 plant, around day 20. No more intersexing observed, hopefully it stays that way.


Looking great and to have a lot of vigor, any nose on her yet?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 26, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Not sure, only run the BX. Popped 5 beans, 2 females 3 males. I revegged one of the females but I fucked up and the lowers threw some pollen. Flavour is huge and the stone immense on the female I kept.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great and to have a lot of vigor, any nose on her yet?


Not much nose on her yet. They are very vigorous plants.


----------



## ganja noob (Feb 26, 2019)

ganja noob said:


> View attachment 4074031
> Here’s one of mine at 7 weeks all smell amazing solid nugs, yield will be low but who cares. Glad I never threw the lot away as I had 1 male and 3 hermies from 10seeds popped


Hands down one of the best strains I’ve ever grew , I bought the gelato 33s they were fire also , I’ve just done la kush cake amazing


----------



## Grower899 (Feb 28, 2019)

Wedding cake f4s on neptune and platinum


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 28, 2019)

Grower899 said:


> Wedding cake f4s on neptune and platinum


You mean were


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 28, 2019)

Missed out on them f4s for now, I spoke to Neptune and he reckons he will have more but they will be freebie packs with certain seed junky strains so if u missed out, there is hope


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 28, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Missed out on them f4s for now, I spoke to Neptune and he reckons he will have more but they will be freebie packs with certain seed junky strains so if u missed out, there is hope


There's 19 in stock, as I write this, over at Horror Seeds.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 28, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> There's 19 in stock, as I write this, over at Horror Seeds.


They do card invoice?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 28, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> They do card invoice?


No, you have to mail in your cash or money order.
They are legit.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 28, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> No, you have to mail in your cash or money order.
> They are legit.


Lol awww mailing cash from aus is abit, the process would be long lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 28, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Lol awww mailing cash from aus is abit, the process would be long lol


I wouldn't feel comfortable sending cash overseas, either. 
Did you try Oregon Elite or Seeds Here Now? Not sure if they got the drop, but they take cards last I checked.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 1, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> No, you have to mail in your cash or money order.
> They are legit.


you have bs double standards dude


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 1, 2019)

greencropper said:


> you have bs double standards dude
> View attachment 4291673


Wow, your kind of creepy. Why don't you get off my tip?


----------



## numberfour (Mar 2, 2019)

Wedding Cake F4's are back at Horror Seeds


----------



## terpnasty (Mar 2, 2019)

Does anyone else feel Wedding Cake is more hype than anything else? I mean it wasnt named Wedding Cake till Jungle Boys named it that. Seems people chase names & hype more so than anything these days.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Mar 2, 2019)

terpnasty said:


> Does anyone else feel Wedding Cake is more hype than anything else? I mean it wasnt named Wedding Cake till Jungle Boys named it that. Seems people chase names & hype more so than anything these days.


Have you smoked it?


----------



## genuity (Mar 2, 2019)

terpnasty said:


> Does anyone else feel Wedding Cake is more hype than anything else? I mean it wasnt named Wedding Cake till Jungle Boys named it that. Seems people chase names & hype more so than anything these days.


I was think the same....

Then I ran the wedding cake BX1 & found that white frosting/gas smell...
With the high to match.


----------



## Gigolo (Mar 2, 2019)

Do anyone know what’s the finish flowering time for wedding cake? I can’t find the info anywhere..


----------



## terpnasty (Mar 2, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> Have you smoked it?



I have but there are many phenos out there and I personally wasn't impressed with the ones I tried. Im sure there are some out there would, I just haven't found one yet. I'm very picky and I have high standards being I've smoked for well over a decade now. Last year I smoked over 100 strains through all my travels and only 5 or so caught my attention.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Mar 2, 2019)

terpnasty said:


> I have but there are many phenos out there and I personally wasn't impressed with the ones I tried. Im sure there are some out there would, I just haven't found one yet. I'm very picky and I have high standards being I've smoked for well over a decade now. Last year I smoked over 100 strains through all my travels and only 5 or so caught my attention.


What do you mean there are many phenos? Wedding Cake the jbeezy clone, and that’s it. I’ve had WC and a couple WC crosses and they were all amazing. I think it’s well worthy of the hype. Purple Punch and the White are butt. WC and most of the gelatos are worth it.


----------



## Strainwyze (Mar 2, 2019)

I just Hope Between my 91x 09 cooks x wc & wc bx1 and my Corey cake and animal cake I get some winners , The Dosi & GMO s1 fems are looking lovely 

Was Lavacake bred by SJG


----------



## Strainwyze (Mar 2, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> What do you mean there are many phenos? Wedding Cake the jbeezy clone, and that’s it. I’ve had WC and a couple WC crosses and they were all amazing. I think it’s well worthy of the hype. Purple Punch and the White are butt. WC and most of the gelatos are worth it.


Are the Gelato 33 s1 packs any good ???? Or just a Herm Fest ????


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 3, 2019)

Strainwyze said:


> Was Lavacake bred by SJG


I believe that Lavacake is bred by Phinest Cannabis. 
You can pick up packs of Lavacake crosses by them.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 3, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I believe that Lavacake is bred by Phinest Cannabis.
> You can pick up packs of Lavacake crosses by them.


If I'm not mistaken, it was a collaboration between Phinest and Cannarado. Grape Pie x Thin Mint Cookies is the parent info I found. Check out Phinest PB Souffle on IG, it's Lava Cake x Dosidos, looks amazing.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 3, 2019)

Kushmints x animal cookies bx2 #4 starting to bulk up. This one is my fave based off looks. Also got one male out of 7 seeds. I think I fucked up the others, or I still have some.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 3, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> If I'm not mistaken, it was a collaboration between Phinest and Cannarado. Grape Pie x Thin Mint Cookies is the parent info I found. Check out Phinest PB Souffle on IG, it's Lava Cake x Dosidos, looks amazing.


They have some amazing pics, that's for sure!
If my seed budget wasn't tapped out, I'd get some.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 3, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> Kushmints x animal cookies bx2 #4 starting to bulk up. This one is my fave based off looks. Also got one male out of 7 seeds. I think I fucked up the others, or I still have some.
> View attachment 4293172 View attachment 4293173


u fixin to make some babies? mfer looks THICK!


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 3, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> u fixin to make some babies? mfer looks THICK!


Yes, i’m Definitely using him on a couple things. Probably other things that are inbred/bx’d. He was from round 1 of 2 plants. I basically grew the first female, flowered her, and sampled the finished product.....he was only about a foot tall by this time. I then popped the rest of the seeds, vegged them to about 3ft-4ft, and put them in flower.....he was still last to go into flower....prob 8 month veg from seed. My cube lady from exotic is one of the first one he will hit...she is inbred/slow veg too.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 3, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> Yes, i’m Definitely using him on a couple things. Probably other things that are inbred/bx’d. He was from round 1 of 2 plants. I basically grew the first female, flowered her, and sampled the finished product.....he was only about a foot tall by this time. I then popped the rest of the seeds, vegged them to about 3ft-4ft, and put them in flower.....he was still last to go into flower....prob 8 month veg from seed. My cube lady from exotic is one of the first one he will hit...she is inbred/slow veg too.


man.. lmk bro  I'm slinging a couple things myself.. got a nila wafer from rado should be ready to hit towards the end of the week


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 3, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> They have some amazing pics, that's for sure!
> If my seed budget wasn't tapped out, I'd get some.


I was talking myself into an order of 1-2 Lava Cake crosses around the time Rado dropped the Sundae Driver fems...I definitely have a seed buying problem.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 3, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> I was talking myself into an order of 1-2 Lava Cake crosses around the time Rado dropped the Sundae Driver fems...I definitely have a seed buying problem.


I hear that.
I'll go for a couple of months at times, with nothing that interests me and then as soon as a blow some money on seeds, I'm hooked again.
The little lady thinks I'm nuts.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 3, 2019)

Secret Cookies x KM #11
Day 35


----------



## Ismke88 (Mar 4, 2019)

Trich_holmes said:


> View attachment 4072970 View attachment 4072971 View attachment 4072972 View attachment 4072973
> Wedding Cake x Gelato 33. This one was a beast!! Did have one gelato pheno that pulled a Caitlyn on me, but i plucked that bitch and im not seeing and seeds anywhere. The cake leaners are monsters. Alot of the big yielders i find not to be that potent, but i gotta feeling this Ice Cream Cake is gonna hit the spot. Into rotation you go...


Look lovely


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 13, 2019)

Secret Cookie x KM #11 day 45


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 14, 2019)

Found females

3 wedding cake f2 x jungle cake 
2 Orange cookies x sherb crasher
2 slurricane x wedding crasher (seed junky freebie)

Testing a few out in seperate tent, excited to see what I find.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 14, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Secret Cookie x KM #11 day 45
> View attachment 4299844


.. super fat, lookin like you gonna have to stake them up!


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 14, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> .. super fat, lookin like you gonna have to stake them up!


Maybe soon, but they have very thick strong branches.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 16, 2019)

Weeding cake 2 weeks into 12/12. Heavy and final trim. She wants more than her share of cal-mag.Well a least the mom did under led's.


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 16, 2019)

Kush sorbet (sunset sherbert x TKbx3) little ones I have going. I went 6/6 germination and had one runt that got tossed. I have too many seedlings to bother with runts. I’m pretty sure of a couple females already based on noding.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 16, 2019)

Kush mints x animal cookies bx2 #4 just about done.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Mar 16, 2019)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 16, 2019)

Testing some strains out before they go Into the big tent. They all sjg cept for the cake fighter in the top right, week into flower. There is a slurricane x wedding crasher, wedding cake x jungle cake and orange cookies x sherb crasher


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 16, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Testing some strains out before they go Into the big tent. They all sjg cept for the cake fighter in the top right, week into flower. There is a slurricane x wedding crasher, wedding cake x jungle cake and orange cookies x sherb crasher View attachment 4301472


Looking good there @BongSmoke. What are those critters on the yellow sticky tabs?


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 16, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Looking good there @BongSmoke. What are those critters on the yellow sticky tabs?


Haha some gnats mate, I kinda left it in there from my previous grow lol.... need to put up some new ones but I’m getting a new board for this tent tomorrow so gonna do a little make over in there


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 16, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Haha some gnats mate, I kinda left it in there from my previous grow lol.... need to put up some new ones but I’m getting a new board for this tent tomorrow so gonna do a little make over in there


Your country is kind of like Texas everything is big even the bugs.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 16, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Haha some gnats mate, I kinda left it in there from my previous grow lol.... need to put up some new ones but I’m getting a new board for this tent tomorrow so gonna do a little make over in there


They could even be some leaf tips hhaha


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 16, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Your country is kind of like Texas everything is big even the bugs.


Aww there is some big bugs round mate that’s for sure


----------



## Cptn (Mar 19, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Secret Cookie x KM #11 day 45


Hey Bakersfield!
Fresh pics of that girl? It's been about a week right?
She's a beauty!


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 19, 2019)

Cptn said:


> Hey Bakersfield!
> Fresh pics of that girl? It's been about a week right?
> She's a beauty!


Sorry, I took one yesterday, lol. 
Day 50


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 19, 2019)

Put a qb in man the smells coming of these seed junky plants, like damn gonna be some serious gas I’d say clones of these will get run in the 8 x 4 eventually


----------



## Cptn (Mar 19, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Sorry, I took one yesterday, lol.
> Day 50
> View attachment 4303393


I love it B. Sitting on a pack of those myself, so very curious about 'em.
Anything special in the smell dept. ?
Any guesses on the pedigree of "secret cookie"?
Looks fat n frosty, and pretty easy to trim

thanks again :tiphat:


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 19, 2019)

Cptn said:


> I love it B. Sitting on a pack of those myself, so very curious about 'em.
> Anything special in the smell dept. ?
> Any guesses on the pedigree of "secret cookie"?
> Looks fat n frosty, and pretty easy to trim
> ...


I've never grown anything in the Kush Mint family, but I'm getting some mint and lime smells. Nothing very loud and no fuel to speak of. Maybe, they'll start cranking out some Terps in the next few weeks?
2 of the 4 females are nice and large including the 1 pictured. and the other 2 have smaller golf ball colas.
I've been pulling a few balls off of 1 smaller ones about every week. The others seem stable.

As far as what's in the secret cookie, I have no idea.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 20, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> As far as what's in the secret cookie, I have no idea.


I just read someone say Secret Cookie is Apple Fritter by Lumpys


----------



## corners (Mar 26, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Your country is kind of like Texas everything is big even the bugs.


Its not that they are big. But just about everything can kill you with venom , teeth or claws.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 27, 2019)

this little tent is starting to smell soo good and really liking what I am seeing from the two different phenos of slurricane x wedding crasher (seed junky freebie) and the orange cookies x sherb crasher is stinking everything out smells like sour oranges and the frost is starting to dump..
2 slurricane x wedding crasher on the left
Cake fighter (strayfox) tip right 
Orange cookies x sherb crasher just smells soo good.
 
Really like this pheno of slurricane x wedding crasher gonna be some serious heat.


----------



## corners (Mar 27, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> this little tent is starting to smell soo good and really liking what I am seeing from the two different phenos of slurricane x wedding crasher (seed junky freebie) and the orange cookies x sherb crasher is stinking everything out smells like sour oranges and the frost is starting to dump..View attachment 4307766
> 2 slurricane x wedding crasher on the left
> Cake fighter (strayfox) tip right
> Orange cookies x sherb crasher just smells soo good.
> ...


That Cake fighter has always interested me, sound good.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 27, 2019)

Secret Cookie x Kush Mints #11 @ day 59


----------



## numberfour (Mar 29, 2019)

Wedding Cake BX1 for lunch
 
Vanilla cake with petrol / gas, easily one of my favourite smokes.


----------



## captiankush (Mar 29, 2019)

Fire in the hole!


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 29, 2019)

captiankush said:


> Fire in the hole!View attachment 4308685


Nice!
Even the free pack of Sour D x Kush Mints sounds epic.


----------



## captiankush (Mar 29, 2019)

Im pretty excited. Both phenos of the f4 release are fire. Almost anything that km male hits is fire.

I have a full house at the moment. Wont get around to these until mid june.

CK


----------



## @EastCoastGenetix (Mar 30, 2019)

this is my first pack of SJG. I have cuts of other SJG strains but this is from a few years ago hopefully I can find a decent male


----------



## Jdubb203 (Mar 31, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Wedding Cake BX1 for lunch
> View attachment 4308552
> Vanilla cake with petrol / gas, easily one of my favourite smokes.


How many packs to find her I just got done with the wedding cake f2. I had one girl that stood out in the pack vanilla cake gas rock hard nugs she’s everything lmao lol


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 31, 2019)

Orange cookies x sherb crasher sour orange cookie dough is the smell I get and it’s loud, only thing u can smell in the tent, starting to frost out to the tips of leaves at week 4.... can’t wait to give this girl a proper home in the 8x4


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 31, 2019)

Wedding cake( 4 on the right)     27 days into 12/12. 4 wks down and 6 to go. Stretch was not that bad started around 12" some were approaching 36" until i bent them down. Chugging along no real issues to speak of so far( knock on wood). Will update again in a couple of weeks when there is more to look at.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 31, 2019)

Secret Cookie x Kush Mints #11
4 different plants, mostly uniform.


----------



## numberfour (Apr 2, 2019)

Jdubb203 said:


> How many packs to find her I just got done with the wedding cake f2. I had one girl that stood out in the pack vanilla cake gas rock hard nugs she’s everything lmao lol


5 seeds, think I got 13 originally in the pack of the BX1's. Yeah, hitting the jackpot is sweet.

Got two different phenos of Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11 and two of Ogee Kush x Triangle Mints F1 in flower. Used a SC x KM #11 male in a couple of crosses and may use a Og K x TMF1 male in a couple.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 3, 2019)

Pulled Secret Cookie x Kush Mints #11 tonight at day 65.
I did a wet trim on the largest cola. She's pretty and sticky, but her Terps are rather muted, with a floral cookie dough or cake batter thing going on.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Apr 4, 2019)

Orange cookies x sherb crasher 

 
Smells soo dope, I’ve had a cold all week and I can still smell the sour gassy orange smell it’s loud af


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Apr 6, 2019)

So figured out this orange cookies x sherb crasher is at day 40.... seriously loud sour orange smell, over powers the cake fighter and slurricane x wedding crasher. This girl gonna be pretty.
 

Slurricane x wedding crashers, the sj freebies I got with the orange cookies.


----------



## numberfour (Apr 13, 2019)

Got a couple of strains in the 2x3

Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11 - #2
 
This and another pheno that looks squashed, very flat top but good frost. 

A blurry Wedding Punch #3
 
3 different phenos, creamy looking pistols, good frost again.

Used a couple of males recently for some crosses, used pollen from Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11 and Ogee Kush x Triangle Mints F1 #3 on Mint Julep (Mint Chocolate Chip Cookies x Kosher Kush F2) from Thunderfudge Genetics and Adhesive (GG4 x (Nepali OG x Goji F3) from a private chucker.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 15, 2019)

Smoke report on the Secret Cookie x Kush Mint #11, 
Excellent, a solid 9 out of 10!
It's one of those sit down and relax highs, because i wasn't going anywhere after a couple of tokes.
Great for relieving aches and pains as well.


----------



## rfagriculture (Apr 15, 2019)

Great info! Thnks


----------



## Cptn (Apr 16, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Smoke report on the Secret Cookie x Kush Mint #11,
> Excellent, a solid 9 out of 10!
> It's one of those sit down and relax highs, because i wasn't going anywhere after a couple of tokes.
> Great for relieving aches and pains as well.
> View attachment 4318029 View attachment 4318030


Thanks for the followup Bakersfield. Nice looking nugs 
Anything to add about smell/taste? You mention the terps were muted in a previous post. Wondering if something nice started to show up after drying?


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Apr 16, 2019)

Slurri crasher... what a freebie, got two great looking girls one is stretching abit the other is soo short  

Orange cookies looks pretty dope


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 16, 2019)

Cptn said:


> Thanks for the followup Bakersfield. Nice looking nugs
> Anything to add about smell/taste? You mention the terps were muted in a previous post. Wondering if something nice started to show up after drying?


The big one in the photo was the least smelly, but still potent while the others were on the medium side of the loud volume.
I'd best describe them as lime, mint, kush, soured milk, with zero skunk funk and little fuel.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Apr 21, 2019)

Def liking where are going that orange cookies x smells soo dank and the slurri crasher is grape n lime slurpee terps


----------



## captiankush (Apr 21, 2019)

I just popped wedding cake f4, animalfacexkm11 and sdxkm. All seeds popped just fine. 100% germ rate. 

CK


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Apr 22, 2019)

Getting close


----------



## numberfour (May 1, 2019)

Wedding Punch #3
 
Visually appealing, nose on this is quite complex, it reminds me of sweets / candy with doughy back end 

Secret Cookies X Kush Mints11 #1
 
Mouth watering sweet baked goods with this girl, its subtle but its there.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (May 1, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Wedding Punch #3
> View attachment 4326330
> Visually appealing, nose on this is quite complex, it reminds me of sweets / candy with doughy back end
> 
> ...


That has my eye I just popped la kush cake and wedding cake f4


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (May 1, 2019)

Orange cookies x sherb crasher 
Soo close to chop, literally got me drooling when I unzip this tent 
Wedding crasher pheno of slurri crasher  the slurricane pheno is dope as fuck, smell like a blueberry muffin


----------



## numberfour (May 2, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> That has my eye I just popped la kush cake and wedding cake f4


Nice one mate, I wont be too far behind you with these
 



Bongsmoke420 said:


> Orange cookies x sherb crasher View attachment 4326548View attachment 4326549
> Soo close to chop, literally got me drooling when I unzip this tent
> Wedding crasher pheno of slurri crasher View attachment 4326550View attachment 4326552 the slurricane pheno is dope as fuck, smell like a blueberry muffin View attachment 4326553View attachment 4326555


Can almost smell those, looking great!


----------



## bigbongloads (May 2, 2019)

Just scored a couple ice cream cake clones from tissue culture by phinest cannabis at the perfect union dispensary on el Camino in Sacramento. Stoked to say the least.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (May 3, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Nice one mate, I wont be too far behind you with these
> View attachment 4326826
> 
> 
> ...


Nearly popped the same I wonder how much difference there is to a f1 wedding cake and f2, wish u the best of luck mate


----------



## captiankush (May 6, 2019)

bigbongloads said:


> Just scored a couple ice cream cake clones from tissue culture by phinest cannabis at the perfect union dispensary on el Camino in Sacramento. Stoked to say the least.


I was there last friday and picked up an icecream cake for the mom tent. Was yours hella lanky? I grabbed a phinest slurricane too and it was also. 

CK


----------



## bigbongloads (May 6, 2019)

captiankush said:


> I was there last friday and picked up an icecream cake for the mom tent. Was yours hella lanky? I grabbed a phinest slurricane too and it was also.
> 
> CK


Yes the cut is apparently a bit lanky but grows like a viney mutant according to phinest. But the flowers are something special from what people said and the pics I’ve seen.


----------



## captiankush (May 7, 2019)

bigbongloads said:


> Yes the cut is apparently a bit lanky but grows like a viney mutant according to phinest. But the flowers are something special from what people said and the pics I’ve seen.


I have some at the moment. Fire and tasty.


----------



## bigbongloads (May 7, 2019)

captiankush said:


> I have some at the moment. Fire and tasty.View attachment 4329448


Nice that looks good. What’s the terp and flavor profile? And what’s the high like? Thanks


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (May 7, 2019)

Orange cookies x sherb crasher 

 

 
Can’t wait til this is ready to smoke.
Slurri crasher freebie
 
 
 
 
Both these phenos are great and smell awesome ranges from blueberry muffin and a loud cake smell


----------



## captiankush (May 7, 2019)

bigbongloads said:


> Nice that looks good. What’s the terp and flavor profile? And what’s the high like? Thanks


Gassy, sweet but less gassy then wedding cake. The high is uplifting head high and an even body stone.

CK


----------



## HUF (May 10, 2019)

I bought seeds in the store Neptune. This shit is not worth the money that they require.
Cake Crasher


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (May 12, 2019)

Slurri crasher freebie 
 
Orange cookies x sherb crasher


----------



## bigbongloads (May 12, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Slurri crasher freebie View attachment 4332203
> View attachment 4332205
> Orange cookies x sherb crasher View attachment 4332204


Nicely done looks like fire. Any intersex issues?


----------



## numberfour (May 12, 2019)

Wedding Punch #4
(Purpe Punch x Wedding Cake)
 
Sweet and doughy on the nose, dense bud

Hidden Pastry #3
(Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11 - Regs not Fems)
Half the size of the other pheno I'm running but got that girth, Nose is quite muted but its really nice

Ogee Kush x Triangle Mints F1 #5
 
2 females out of 6 freebie seeds, this one is tall, and very cakey with something else on the nose.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (May 12, 2019)

bigbongloads said:


> Nicely done looks like fire. Any intersex issues?


Nah not really, I had no nanas through this whole grow but when I trimmed it up I found one unopened male sac it was pretty weird, like it started to grow right st the end, very strange


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (May 13, 2019)

Photogenic buds, This was a super stable pheno of slurri crasher.... leans to slurricane when it was growing smelt of blueberry muffins. Really keen to try this but going to hold off a few more days, it’s hard tho


----------



## genuity (May 13, 2019)

Seedjunky seeds have been putting out pure flame this past few months to a yr..


----------



## numberfour (May 18, 2019)

Wedding Punch #3
 
Hidden Pastry #2
 

Ogee Kush x Triangle Mints F1 #2


----------



## Jonny Lan (May 20, 2019)

Ice Cream Cake (Jamie cut)


----------



## bigbongloads (May 20, 2019)

Jonny Lan said:


> View attachment 4336457 View attachment 4336458 Ice Cream Cake (Jamie cut)


Looks good what’s the Jamie cut? Your selection?


----------



## Jonny Lan (May 20, 2019)

bigbongloads said:


> Looks good what’s the Jamie cut? Your selection?


Yeah named after a friend who passed away in his sleep. It’s the only one he didn’t get to try and happened to be one of the best. Here is the top three. TLR cut left Holiday in the middle and Jamie cut on the right. Holiday is named so because it throws banners in the lowers week 3 but is extremely nice smoke and so I grow it once a year and pick the nanners.


----------



## bigbongloads (May 20, 2019)

Jonny Lan said:


> Yeah named after a friend who passed away in his sleep. It’s the only one he didn’t get to try and happened to be one of the best. Here is the top three. TLR cut left Holiday in the middle and Jamie cut on the right. Holiday is named so because it throws banners in the lowers week 3 but is extremely nice smoke and so I grow it once a year and pick the nanners.View attachment 4336619


That’s real cool. Nice nugs


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (May 24, 2019)

Jonny Lan said:


> Yeah named after a friend who passed away in his sleep. It’s the only one he didn’t get to try and happened to be one of the best. Here is the top three. TLR cut left Holiday in the middle and Jamie cut on the right. Holiday is named so because it throws banners in the lowers week 3 but is extremely nice smoke and so I grow it once a year and pick the nanners.View attachment 4336619


Amazing work and rip to your friend


----------



## Jonny Lan (May 24, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Amazing work and rip to your friend


Thank you!


----------



## numberfour (May 27, 2019)

Took two Wedding Punch's down today and stuck the lowers in the reveg tent. Seems a fast finisher, fruity cakey nose, dense frosty buds. 

Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #2
 

Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #3
 
Ogee Kush x Triangle Mints F1
#2
 

#5
 Big plants and some amazing notes on the nose's.

Used a couple of males (Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11 and Ogee Kush x Triangle Mints F1) on some of my favourite females (Mint Julep (Mint Chocolate Chip Cookies x Kosher Kush F2) and Adhesive (GG4 x Og Nepali x Goji f3) last run. Harvested a few seeds, I only hit a couple of sites per cross and hit the Adhesive first, which shows in the returns, I've had more seeds from accidents lol but will be popping these in the coming weeks.

Adhesive x (Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11)
 

Adhesive x (Ogee Kush x Triangle Mints F1)
 

Mint Julep x (Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11)
 

Mint Julep x (Ogee Kush x Triangle Mints F1)


----------



## Bakersfield (May 27, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Took two Wedding Punch's down today and stuck the lowers in the reveg tent. Seems a fast finisher, fruity cakey nose, dense frosty buds.
> 
> Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #2
> View attachment 4340418
> ...


I was wondering what kind of terps your getting?
After a months cure im getting a cookies and sour milk odors with some fuel.
Killer high as well. It's a bright super happy high and it eases all my joint discomfort.


----------



## numberfour (May 29, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I was wondering what kind of terps your getting?
> After a months cure im getting a cookies and sour milk odors with some fuel.
> Killer high as well. It's a bright super happy high and it eases all my joint discomfort.


Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #2 is an absolute beast on the nose, I cant really pinpoint anything but she's loud makes my mouth water, very sticky to the touch. #3 is still quite muted, a little rub and I do get a cookie smell and something else but its no where near #2. Like the sound of yours though and did read she was had a great high, great to hear helps with joint discomfort, looking forward to sampling these even more now.

The Ogee Kush x Triangle Mints F1 reminds me of the Wedding Cake Bx1 I run in the nose, very cakey / gas but these have the kush back end. These are some of the largest buds in the tent.

Wedding Punch hanging, really frosty strain

#3
 

#4


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (May 30, 2019)

Some slurri crasher from clone, filling out nice under big lights


----------



## numberfour (Jun 5, 2019)

Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11 - #2
 
She's had a muted cookie smell until I took her outside for this pic today...loud cookie smell and hung in the air for a bit. Great frost coverage from top to bottom


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jun 7, 2019)

Slurri crasher looking soo nuts


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 8, 2019)

Kushmints x animal cookies bx2 keeper.


----------



## ReefRider311 (Jun 8, 2019)

Anyone know of a way to get in touch with SJG? I recently popped a pack of wedding cake f4's and out of 12 seeds, 5 were mutants which won't seem to grow past their first set of screwed up leaves and one did not germinate at all. I noticed the seeds themselves were very pale looking when I opened the pack. Purchased from Neptune and they do not do replacements. They recommend sorting it out with the breeder. This was my first seed junky pack I've purchased and I'm not that impressed so far. Highly doubt it's grower error as I popped a few other packs from other breeders alongside these and got 100% germ rate and all are healthy.


----------



## numberfour (Jun 9, 2019)

Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11 - #3
 
Inside with flash

Outside in the sun
 

Absolute fire on the nose and one of the loudest plants this run. Dense bud coated in resin heads.


----------



## numberfour (Jun 17, 2019)

Ogee Kush x Triangle Mints F1 #5
 


Gone from smelling like Wedding Cake with a kush back end to a dirty kush with cake under tones, really interesting. Tall strain (I've another still in flower) with some decent weight. 

Lowers


----------



## numberfour (Jun 24, 2019)

Wedding Punch #4
(Purple Punch x Triangle Mints #63)
 
This pheno was quite a looker in flower and coated in frost, nose was Wedding Cake with a little candy sweetness.

Couple of daylight pics
 

 

Flash
 

Flowered 2x Wedding Punch and both finished flowering fast, something like 2 / 3 weeks before the other strains I was running. 

We've had some unusually wet humid weather this month and its caught me off guard and I've not reacted fast enough resulting in a losing a quarter of the seed run to bud rot, as you can see below on WP #4
 

Lower buds were fine and smoked, beautiful flavour on the inhale and exhale, its cake but not and an instant heavy couch lock stone. I did get asked on IG if the strain was stable and the two I flowered were. I didnt reveg plants due to space, but will hunt through the rest of the pack sometime in the future.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 24, 2019)

Are all of Seed Junkys strains heavy indica leaning?

Im looking for something sativa leaning or atleast close to 50/50


----------



## numberfour (Jun 25, 2019)

Wedding Punch #3
(Purple Punch x Triangle Mints #63)

Another stunning plant from this strain, Dense bud coated in frost, nose on this pheno leans towards Purple Punch with some cake.

Day light Pics
 

 

Flash
 

Breaking up the bud the smell hits you first, sweet berries / candy with a cakey back end. Love these kinda bakery smells. Taste is immense and full on and just like she smells. 5 minutes after a toke and the taste is still there. Stone is beautiful and content. Wish I had made space to reveg this one. Pack will be hunted through next seed pop.


----------



## captiankush (Jul 1, 2019)

Heres a pic of the wedding cake f4. So far I've found a shorter branchy pheno and a taller one. All of them smell like vanilla cake and gas.

 

CK


----------



## bigbongloads (Jul 2, 2019)

captiankush said:


> Heres a pic of the wedding cake f4. So far I've found a shorter branchy pheno and a taller one. All of them smell like vanilla cake and gas.
> 
> View attachment 4358754
> 
> CK


Looking good you found 3 females? I’ve got a pack in the stash so I am interested in seeing how yours do. Seen some nice phenos posted on ig.


----------



## captiankush (Jul 3, 2019)

bigbongloads said:


> Looking good you found 3 females? I’ve got a pack in the stash so I am interested in seeing how yours do. Seen some nice phenos posted on ig.


I'm 100% confident on the shorty, she showed quick and undeniably. I'm 80% on another and 30% on the 3rd. I'm also running animal face x kush mints 11 and sour d x kush mints. One trait they have shared is really odd shaped preflowers. I'm very good at sexing, lots of experience and some left me scratching my head. Animal face x kush mints 11 and sour d x kush mints below

CK


----------



## numberfour (Jul 6, 2019)

Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11 - #2
 
Small plant, unusual beautiful smell and taste (still cant pinpoint it) and one of the strongest stones around. 2 females from 5 seeds, and one male used in a couple of crosses which I'm flowering 1212 from seed. I've put #2 into reveg, like this cross a lot. I know this is now a Fem line callled Hidden Pastry.

Ogee Kush x Triangle Mints F1 - #5
 
Large plant in all aspects, very loud on the nose, its Kush that hits you first, got some dirt in it thou, then the Cake. This follows through in flavour, got to be one of my favourites from the past few years. 2 females from 5 seeds with one male used in a couple of crosses which I'm flowering 1212 from seed. I put this and the other female into reveg and looking forward to adding them to my line up. These were a freebie from an order.


----------



## captiankush (Aug 3, 2019)

Here is Sour Diesel x Kush Mints, day 32 of flower

 

 

 

CK


----------



## bigbongloads (Aug 3, 2019)

captiankush said:


> Here is Sour Diesel x Kush Mints, day 32 of flower
> 
> View attachment 4373751
> 
> ...


What are you getting for terp profile? And how about intersex? I got one of these freebie packs as well.


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 3, 2019)

Good job bro keep proving the haters wrong sjc for life!


----------



## GreasyG (Aug 16, 2019)

Looks like i made a mistake...should have read this thread before buying Ice cream cake from SJG! ive not even started and this is what it looked when opening the box! im already down one seed! herms, balls, nanners fuck knows what to expect if and when i get these going!


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 16, 2019)

lol, wtf is up with that


----------



## bigbongloads (Aug 16, 2019)

Lol damn never seen that before. The stable phenos in Ice cream cake are just insane though. Look through ig for pics. I’m running the phinest cannabis cut myself.


----------



## GreasyG (Aug 16, 2019)

yeah exactly WTF! from what ive been reading on here with SJG reputation on this particular strain not being stable...its a gamble. Lets see if im lucky enough to get some stable shit in there once i get going.


----------



## bigbongloads (Aug 17, 2019)

GreasyG said:


> yeah exactly WTF! from what ive been reading on here with SJG reputation on this particular strain not being stable...its a gamble. Lets see if im lucky enough to get some stable shit in there once i get going.


Yeah I’ve heard of some instability in the ice cream cake seeds. Anyone breeding anything with cookies will bring out intersex traits. That being said there are keepers to be found. I hope you find something nice.


----------



## Grower899 (Aug 18, 2019)

La kush cake

 

Cookies and cake x kush mints


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 18, 2019)

Grower899 said:


> La kush cake
> 
> View attachment 4381226
> 
> ...


What are your thoughts on the la kush cake? I was thinking about running them


----------



## Grower899 (Aug 18, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> What are your thoughts on the la kush cake? I was thinking about running them


Havent tried it yet so I cant give an honest opinion. It looks pretty and smells pretty nice, but that's about all I have right now.


----------



## Grower899 (Aug 23, 2019)

La kush cake. Smells like straight gas, with a hint of something I cant quite distinguish. When breaking the bud down it's very slight vanilla and gas. It's got a pretty decent high, not the best I've ever had, but not bad.


----------



## Grower899 (Aug 23, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> What are your thoughts on the la kush cake? I was thinking about running them


Little info that I had on the la lush cake above. Itll stick around for a while. People around here havent ever seen pot with that kind of bag appeal.


----------



## rmzrmz (Aug 24, 2019)

im running LA Kush cake now
13 seeds, 10 germinate, 
and select only 7 plants 
because the most uniform grow, the others was very slow without energy
+
the regular freebies
ogee kush x triangle mints
3 to the pack, pictures soon
smokes!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Aug 30, 2019)

3 phenos of LA kush cake 

 
 
Wedding cake f4 (these all hermed on me early on but after removal they didn't return) might be a bagseed or two but I ain't mad at it

 
Slurri crasher


----------



## bigbongloads (Aug 30, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> View attachment 4387324 View attachment 4387322 View attachment 4387323
> 
> 3 phenos of LA kush cake
> 
> ...


Do you think the herms were based on your environment? I take it your not mad at it cause they were nice plants other than that. I have a pack of the f4 as well and deciding between that or cake n chem to pop first.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Aug 30, 2019)

bigbongloads said:


> Do you think the herms were based on your environment? I take it your not mad at it cause they were nice plants other than that. I have a pack of the f4 as well and deciding between that or cake n chem to pop first.


I thinking genetics for sure man, my tent is pretty much dialled in, they are from seed not clone, have taken clones will run the clones to see if they herm, less chance from clone... weird how f4s would herm but he did start with unstable genetics to begin with


----------



## Joedank (Aug 31, 2019)

Grower899 said:


> La kush cake. Smells like straight gas, with a hint of something I cant quite distinguish. When breaking the bud down it's very slight vanilla and gas. It's got a pretty decent high, not the best I've ever had, but not bad.
> 
> View attachment 4384067
> 
> View attachment 4384068


You got cats or dogs ? Looks like a cat from the lower pic . 
I learned the hard way it’s tough to get good flavor from growrooms or greenhouse’s with animals nearby lol. 
BUT GREAT LOOKING NUGS HOMIE !


----------



## Grower899 (Aug 31, 2019)

Joedank said:


> You got cats or dogs ? Looks like a cat from the lower pic .
> I learned the hard way it’s tough to get good flavor from growrooms or greenhouse’s with animals nearby lol.
> BUT GREAT LOOKING NUGS HOMIE !


That's my hair, lol. Can only tell cause its grey. If its multi color its cat, doesnt usually have cat hair in it though. I shed like a dog, or worse. Appreciate it.


----------



## captiankush (Sep 21, 2019)

Sour Diesel x Kush Mints 

CK


----------



## bigbongloads (Sep 21, 2019)

captiankush said:


> View attachment 4397583
> 
> Sour Diesel x Kush Mints
> 
> CK


Nice nugs how’s it smoke? Terps?


----------



## captiankush (Sep 21, 2019)

bigbongloads said:


> Nice nugs how’s it smoke? Terps?


Its excellent. Among the nicest from this last round. The normies get lit in 2 to 3 rips. It smells like candy. No gas, very sweet and loud. 

From this last round, I got 3 keepers out of 8 varieties. This, ice cream cake and a pheno of tangie x strawberry banana sherbet cross. These were outstanding.

I just popped some animal face x kush mints 11 and a cross of deep purple x jesus og, some wedding cake and a sour grapes x sfv og. 

CK


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 3, 2019)

Secret Cookies X Kush Mints #11
Day 65 of first clone run.


----------



## simong (Oct 12, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> I threw down some Wedding Cake#7 and Gelato#45 S1s today. Only 3 of each so I have the ability to keep a very close eye on them.
> With all the reports in this thread I'm approaching this with a light hand, light soil and no topping, lolipopping, or LST.
> Not sure if it'll make a difference or not but I remain hopeful...especially after seeing the fire some of y'all are finding.


I know it was a while ago but how did they pan out? I have both and after reading this thread I am considering emailing gree npoint and not bothering to pop


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 24, 2019)

Kushmints x animal cookies bx2 pheno #4. Still trying to figure out which ones to cull.


----------



## bigbongloads (Oct 24, 2019)

Ice cream cake phinest cannabis cut on week 10 finishing up she’s very dank smoke the aroma in the air when smoked is something special it smells like you walked into a bakery


----------



## HOMERPIMPSON (Oct 30, 2019)

people actually growing this pollen chuckers shit still? LOL. Thought it was lights out for him after he went into hiding/stopped chucking as much after the whole cookie fam debacle.... guess not if people still buy his unstable shit


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 30, 2019)

95% of seed companies out there are glorified pollen chuckers. I'm in no rush to buy up a bunch of his gear but there is no denying that there are keepers to be found in his stuff. Anyone that falls victim to "cookie fam" hype is a sucker to begin with.


----------



## bigbongloads (Oct 30, 2019)

All 3 strains I smoked of his are absolute fire. I had some wedding cake from a club that was tasty and way more potent than I expected. I have the ice cream cake clone from phinest and my buddy and I are hunting kush sorbet (sunset sherb x tkbx3) we popped 16 seeds in the pack all 16 came up and we ended up with 7 females. Only have tossed 1 due to instability all the rest are good to go.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 30, 2019)

HOMERPIMPSON said:


> people actually growing this pollen chuckers shit still? LOL. Thought it was lights out for him after he went into hiding/stopped chucking as much after the whole cookie fam debacle.... guess not if people still buy his unstable shit


You been living under a rock or some shit? Seed Junkys shit is everywhere cuz of what Jungleboys are doing with their gear. Have you tried any true cuts cuz they are fire, or you just riding Berners hype train?


----------



## SUNDOG (Oct 31, 2019)

I thought I posted these in a seedjunky thread already, not sure. Willies Kush Cake seeded:


----------



## SUNDOG (Oct 31, 2019)

Willies Kush Cake (not seeded) at just past 7weeks. not the best pics I'll get some current ones before I chop, any day now.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 31, 2019)

HOMERPIMPSON said:


> people actually growing this pollen chuckers shit still? LOL. Thought it was lights out for him after he went into hiding/stopped chucking as much after the whole cookie fam debacle.... guess not if people still buy his unstable shit


Booo ! 
Dude this guy is legit... anytime I go to any shop the cake strains are always high up on the shelf . Pollen chucked? Maybe but I know this guy since he was giving out ho cuts out . He started working with the sin mints he got 
Way back when gsc first dropped . I remember smoking cookies for the first time with jbeeezy and while I was just growing for fun dude was always spending tons of dough on the latest seeds way back trying to make the best crosses . Ten years later look how far he has come . Seed junkies for life ! I can saw I personally seen how much work he put in the first couple years I knew him ... and now several years later , everyone knows his gear.


----------



## SUNDOG (Nov 2, 2019)

Willies Kush Cake right before the chop 9 weeks:


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 3, 2019)

Kushmints x animal cookies bx2 smelling like a black sharpie.


Lower bud


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 4, 2019)

Ice cream cake trimmed up and hitting the jar. One of my favorite smokes at the moment.


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Nov 4, 2019)

bigbongloads said:


> Ice cream cake trimmed up and hitting the jar. One of my favorite smokes at the moment.


It looks delicious. What is the herb like?


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 4, 2019)

Avant_Gardener said:


> It looks delicious. What is the herb like?


It’s got nice flavor and potency. It’s really sweet like doughy creamy cakey and also gassy on the backend. Real Stoney stuff and indica leaning but it won’t lock you down you can still be productive.


----------



## rmzrmz (Nov 6, 2019)

LA Kush Cake
2 phenos
wedding cake ,very high yield cake bakery sweet icecream odor
kush mints,creamy cake with minty og earthy background more complex odor but medium yield
LA KC#5


LA Kc#7


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 11, 2019)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 4419913


Hifi day 30


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 11, 2019)

Sunset serbet x high octane


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 11, 2019)

killAgreenguy said:


> Sunset serbet x high octane


What smells are you getting off her? How has the growth been?


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 11, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> What smells are you getting off her? How has the growth been?


Honestly I have a few different things in the garden atm and at this time I should be just about done plucking so the next time I go in go go straight to her but it’s hard to tell when I got 5 different things coming at me from plucking lol


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 11, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> What smells are you getting off her? How has the growth been?


I’m not the best with describing smell but it’s similar to wedding cake to me sweet cake like smell with some spicy gas to it but so far so good I’ll keep u posted in the weeks to come


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 11, 2019)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 4420094I’m not the best with describing smell but it’s similar to wedding cake to me sweet cake like smell with some spicy gas to it but so far so good I’ll keep u posted in the weeks to come


And as far as growth she’s looking pretty good right now it’s only day 30 or so but this being the 1st real time I ran her she stacking up pretty nice responding good to conditions (75-82f 40-50%h) no Co2 no pest problems to speak of and nice quick growth as I only veg for a little over 2 weeks I’ll post updates as time goes on hope I answered your questions


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 12, 2019)

killAgreenguy said:


> And as far as growth she’s looking pretty good right now it’s only day 30 or so but this being the 1st real time I ran her she stacking up pretty nice responding good to conditions (75-82f 40-50%h) no Co2 no pest problems to speak of and nice quick growth as I only veg for a little over 2 weeks I’ll post updates as time goes on hope I answered your questions


Definitely helps, I appreciate it. Keep me tuned in


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 12, 2019)

Anything cake is winning right now

the birthday cake is still more popular than wedding but I like both .. I’ve also had some batches of ice cream cake and it’s fire .. its not as fluffy as the others but the look and smell is there

I think wedding cake is here to stay .. it’s not flavor of the month I can see the cake being used later in everything like how cookies is now ..

If u have a constant line up of .. gsc .. gg4 .. sour d .. og .. and wedding cake u really don’t need much else .. I consider these the building blocks of a good business .. u can always have variation of those


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Nov 12, 2019)

killAgreenguy said:


> And as far as growth she’s looking pretty good right now it’s only day 30 or so but this being the 1st real time I ran her she stacking up pretty nice responding good to conditions (75-82f 40-50%h) no Co2 no pest problems to speak of and nice quick growth as I only veg for a little over 2 weeks I’ll post updates as time goes on hope I answered your questions


Have you done any manipulations to your plant topping, LSTing, bending? I have some wedding cake beans waiting. Good Grow, bro!


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 12, 2019)

Avant_Gardener said:


> Have you done any manipulations to your plant topping, LSTing, bending? I have some wedding cake beans waiting. Good Grow, bro!


I top like 3 days into veg then put a trellis (not the strongest just something quick) bend them slightly into place let grow wild for awhile give em a good pluck repeat these 2 steps a couple times put a 2nd trellis and that’s about it until harvest as far as pruning or manipulating growth goes gonna be trying to develop a stable the next year or 2 so I won’t know the particulars of things for awhile but you get the idea I hope


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 20, 2019)

Ok so today on ig seedjunky posted something about the new facility he’s in and I commented plz don’t become hacks like the rest of the cookie fam (which despite how cool how much hustle or money they got they are) he responds immediately “eat a dick” I then promptly respond like fam I support the big moves and the hustle shout to all y’all for winning but if I see shit I gotta keep it real sorry if the truth upsets you he then proceeds to talk more shit as I continue to give props for his work and the fact that I like berns music and sometimes goto cookies and buy flower but damn it ain’t my fault half of the shit is mids and it’s all a bit over priced he blocks me after that so fuck that pussy he gets no more props from me and anything of his I grow I’m changing the name from now on idk why these dickheads get so sensitive over the truth but I’ll be damn if I ain’t gonna call it like I see it


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 20, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Anything cake is winning right now
> 
> the birthday cake is still more popular than wedding but I like both .. I’ve also had some batches of ice cream cake and it’s fire .. its not as fluffy as the others but the look and smell is there
> 
> ...


I’d disagree about birthday cake being more popular. I don’t see it much anymore, wasn’t more of a kush?, but wedding cake is definitely a great strain. Pretty much wedding cake is a great animal cookies or a finalized version. My opinion is that it’s just a nice pheno that kinda stands out from most the cookie x og crosses. Seems like it went from cookie to dough to sherbet gelato to cake .... really just goin full circle back to a really funky fuely sweet og dom cookie cross.

It might be a local la thing at the shops but I see the ice cream cake and gelato cake being big now pretty much they slap cake on everything.


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 20, 2019)

killAgreenguy said:


> Ok so today on ig seedjunky posted something about the new facility he’s in and I commented plz don’t become hacks like the rest of the cookie fam (which despite how cool how much hustle or money they got they are) he responds immediately “eat a dick” I then promptly respond like fam I support the big moves and the hustle shout to all y’all for winning but if I see shit I gotta keep it real sorry if the truth upsets you he then proceeds to talk more shit as I continue to give props for his work and the fact that I like berns music and sometimes goto cookies and buy flower but damn it ain’t my fault half of the shit is mids and it’s all a bit over priced he blocks me after that so fuck that pussy he gets no more props from me and anything of his I grow I’m changing the name from now on idk why these dickheads get so sensitive over the truth but I’ll be damn if I ain’t gonna call it like I see it


Dude you can’t just go on an ig page and comment don’t be a hack and not think your gonna catch some flack. Jbeeezy is not s bad guy I used to be friends with him but that was long ago . At the time a lot of people saw the money that came with the cuts out in California. They began breeding and chucking the best strains together since the laws were loose. Allotta people wanted acces to these strains and jbeeezy and others saw the potential in this market . Don’t get mad cause he followed his dream.
What exactly do u not want him to become?


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 20, 2019)

323cheezy said:


> Dude you can’t just go on an ig page and comment don’t be a hack and not think your gonna catch some flack. Jbeeezy is not s bad guy I used to be friends with him but that was long ago . At the time a lot of people saw the money that came with the cuts out in California. They began breeding and chucking the best strains together since the laws were loose. Allotta people wanted acces to these strains and jbeeezy and others saw the potential in this market . Don’t get mad cause he followed his dream.
> What exactly do u not want him to become?


Not mad at all #1 I always support dudes hussle amd business and love to see others win but if I see fuckery I call it Berner for instance I personally fuck wit the music don’t fuck wit the clothes but think it’s dope none the less and some of the weed is fire but and this is a big but a lot of info they put out is suspect the seeds they put out were suspect a lot of the flower for 60 a eighth plus tax (like 20 bucks) is suspect that’s not hate its truth and your boy hooked up wit them recently and I fuck wit his gear like it all so far and made a comment although it might of been a little harsh it’s fucking true so despite your relationship wit him in my eyes hes wack for freaking out when all I did is call a spade a spade


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 20, 2019)

I agree I would never go to some cookie store and spend money like that . I actually hate that side of the business but the whole industry has changed for the worse . I had to start growing my own weed again cause shit like this . As for justblazen I don’t know if he cares anymore about the little people. I grow fucken bagseeds , jbeeezy never offered me any genetics last time I reached out to him . But I can say that he was a cool guy always shared cuts with me and smoked allot of his buds when the seed junky thing existed.


----------



## HOMERPIMPSON (Nov 20, 2019)

nc208 said:


> You been living under a rock or some shit? Seed Junkys shit is everywhere cuz of what Jungleboys are doing with their gear. Have you tried any true cuts cuz they are fire, or you just riding Berners hype train?


Lmao


nc208 said:


> You been living under a rock or some shit? Seed Junkys shit is everywhere cuz of what Jungleboys are doing with their gear. Have you tried any true cuts cuz they are fire, or you just riding Berners hype train?


LMAO sure thing DUUD. I grew weed when it wasn't the cool thing to do, and to answer your question yes I have grown his shit, and I don't have time to go through unstable shit to find "FiRe." People like you are the reason real people like me don't sign on here anymore


----------



## xfirex (Nov 23, 2019)

HOMERPIMPSON said:


> Lmao
> 
> LMAO sure thing DUUD. I grew weed when it wasn't the cool thing to do, and to answer your question yes I have grown his shit, and I don't have time to go through unstable shit to find "FiRe." People like you are the reason real people like me don't sign on here anymore


What strain is that ?


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 23, 2019)

^^^im guessing wedding cake


----------



## rmzrmz (Dec 12, 2019)

LA Kush Cake
#1


----------



## Craigson (Dec 12, 2019)

Berner is a thief and a liar.

heres the story being told as truth. However, Ive heard that the actual truth is being kept secret so Berner cant try to steal that too.




HOMERPIMPSON said:


> people actually growing this pollen chuckers shit still? LOL. Thought it was lights out for him after he went into hiding/stopped chucking as much after the whole cookie fam debacle.... guess not if people still buy his unstable shit


----------



## rmzrmz (Dec 12, 2019)

#5 wedding cake pheno, fucking high yield is a beast,creamy funk with minty undertone amazing




very happy with seedjunkie genétic,only 1 show some male flowers but only a couple ,
well pure fire LA Kush Cake... odor,flavor,yield,force ,complete
one of the best strain of 2019 to me
i wanna try another seedjunkie strain in the future
100% recommended
smokes...


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 14, 2019)

Kushmints x animal cookies bx2

different pheno


----------



## emeraldgreengrower (Dec 15, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> Kushmints x animal cookies bx2View attachment 4436933
> View attachment 4436932
> different pheno
> View attachment 4436934


gorgeous man, were there any herm traits with this one?


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 16, 2019)

emeraldgreengrower said:


> gorgeous man, were there any herm traits with this one?


Couple late nanners here and there In the seed run. nothing that really effected anything else. I feel like this is why cookie dom strains get a pass for herm traits, they never seem to pollinate anything else. I got some bag seeds, but nothing to complain about. This Is my second run/first from clone with 5 phenos, so this is where I feel I can pass judgement.


----------



## Observe & Report (Dec 16, 2019)

SJ killed it at the cup this year. LA Kush Cake and Wedding Cake taking 1st and 5th in personal flowers, Ice Cream Cake taking 1st in commercial mixed light flower and 5th and 15th in commercial sun grown flower. The only other breeder's gear I recognized was Cap's Mac, the rest were almost all proprietary.


----------



## emeraldgreengrower (Dec 17, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> Couple late nanners here and there In the seed run. nothing that really effected anything else. I feel like this is why cookie dom strains get a pass for herm traits, they never seem to pollinate anything else. I got some bag seeds, but nothing to complain about. This Is my second run/first from clone with 5 phenos, so this is where I feel I can pass judgement.


great stuff thanks


----------



## Fiete (Dec 21, 2019)

What's up SJ Growers  first pages from 2018 I read a lot of thinks with Hermies but than on Page 30 to know the Plants and Buds are the Best i have ever seen..... I want to try SJ Seeds to and i am Happy not read Bad thinks anymore!

Which Genetics from SJ are recommended?

I am Blowing away when i seen this stuff here




This Seeds also the most expensive i have ever bought but the Buds you guys showing are worth the money special for the regular seeds they have so we can breed our stuff forever  so what you think the Strain i Pic "octane mint sorbet" looks incredible.


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 22, 2019)

His stuff is really dank. Don’t buy his gear expecting stability since everything his cookies in it. Keep that in mind. But the stable phenos are awesome. Ice cream cake has been some of the best smoke I’ve grown. Also I picked up the wedding cake clone from phinest at the emerald cup. And have two stable keepers from kush sorbet.


----------



## Fiete (Dec 22, 2019)

bigbongloads said:


> His stuff is really dank. Don’t buy his gear expecting stability since everything his cookies in it. Keep that in mind. But the stable phenos are awesome. Ice cream cake has been some of the best smoke I’ve grown. Also I picked up the wedding cake clone from phinest at the emerald cup. And have two stable keepers from kush sorbet.



You posted a link octane mint that stuff is stable and fire?


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 22, 2019)

Go for it bro 150$ Is only like 50 more dollars more than most packs . Jb favorite og was the high octane, he always said it was the closest to the original og, until the big Florida contro happened and he started using the triangle kush. It’s a fuelly og and grows beautifully. I’m not gonna lie it’s hard to grow and I failed at growing his high octane cut ... fuckin molded on me ... 
I think he uses the high octane for the base of most his crosses even tho they say triangle. 
With the mint sorbet I’m sure you’ll get a couple gsc leaning and og phenos .. sounds like a good investment


----------



## Fiete (Dec 22, 2019)

Hi Guys, I can't ordering because i don't have a Bitcoin Wallet etc Bank transfer safe ore better not buying it?

The seller from the UK


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 22, 2019)

Fiete said:


> Hi Guys, I can't ordering because i don't have a Bitcoin Wallet etc Bank transfer safe ore better not buying it?
> 
> The seller from the UK


I saw your other thread about Wedding Cake and Insane Seeds has Wedding Cake f4

I believe they ship worldwide and they take paypal,venmo,cash,or money order

here is their email [email protected]


----------



## Fiete (Dec 22, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> I saw your other thread about Wedding Cake and Insane Seeds has Wedding Cake f4
> 
> I believe they ship worldwide and they take paypal,venmo,cash,or money order
> 
> here is their email [email protected]


I don't buy there no website nothink looks scam to me.


----------



## the real mccoy (Dec 22, 2019)

Fiete said:


> I don't buy there no website nothink looks scam to me.


Not a scam.


----------



## Fiete (Dec 22, 2019)

the real mccoy said:


> Not a scam.



Look the prices are over priced too and the website don't working too only email that's not a safe buy to me.


----------



## the real mccoy (Dec 22, 2019)

Fiete said:


> Look the prices are over priced too and the website don't working too only email that's not a safe buy to me.


Insane is an Instagram bank.


----------



## Fiete (Dec 22, 2019)

the real mccoy said:


> Insane is an Instagram bank.


They ship from Puerto Rico i dont think it is a good idea ordering from there to Germany


----------



## Fiete (Dec 28, 2019)

Morning guys, i find a Bank "Neptune Seedbank" they have a lot of SJ Genetics and the Support told me SJ are everywhere in California in the Medical Shops so wow... But which one i Grow is the Question not much Infos so hope you guys help me. I can only buy 1 pack 150 USD not a 200 USD pack. 





Seed Junky - Cannabis Seed Breeder at Neptune Seed Bank


Seed Junky - Cannabis Seed Breeder featuring Orange Cookies x Sherb Crasher, GMO X Sherb Crasher, LA Kush Cake, Wedding Cake f2 x Jungle Cake, more




neptuneseedbank.com





Which one?


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Dec 28, 2019)

Fiete said:


> Morning guys, i find a Bank "Neptune Seedbank" they have a lot of SJ Genetics and the Support told me SJ are everywhere in California in the Medical Shops so wow... But which one i Grow is the Question not much Infos so hope you guys help me. I can only buy 1 pack 150 USD not a 200 USD pack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it were me, i would select "wedding sunset". Its a version of wedding cake and sunset sherbet. It looks like a great selection. Best of luck to you!


----------



## genuity (Dec 28, 2019)

Fiete said:


> Morning guys, i find a Bank "Neptune Seedbank" they have a lot of SJ Genetics and the Support told me SJ are everywhere in California in the Medical Shops so wow... But which one i Grow is the Question not much Infos so hope you guys help me. I can only buy 1 pack 150 USD not a 200 USD pack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wedding cake f2 x jungle cake


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 28, 2019)

Anything that says cake


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 28, 2019)

Fiete said:


> Morning guys, i find a Bank "Neptune Seedbank" they have a lot of SJ Genetics and the Support told me SJ are everywhere in California in the Medical Shops so wow... But which one i Grow is the Question not much Infos so hope you guys help me. I can only buy 1 pack 150 USD not a 200 USD pack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you've been asking the same question for 2-3 weeks

several people have answered and you just ignore it and keep asking the same shit lol


----------



## Fiete (Dec 28, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> you've been asking the same question for 2-3 weeks
> 
> several people have answered and you just ignore it and keep asking the same shit lol



Thank you


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 30, 2019)

Kushmints x animal cookies bx2 pheno #3


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 18, 2020)

Kushmints x animal cookies bx2 I think this is #6. Very large dry sandy heads on this one with more of a fruity smell. So hard to cull these and pick keepers.


----------



## Stickyjones (Jan 18, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> Kushmints x animal cookies bx2 I think this is #6. Very large dry sandy heads on this one with more of a fruity smell. So hard to cull these and pick keepers.
> View attachment 4459382View attachment 4459380


That is some truly impressive trich coverage


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 18, 2020)

Stickyjones said:


> That is some truly impressive trich coverage


Thanks, every female was killer in the looks department, but all besides #1 are slow growers with poor yields. I’ll get 3-4 zips from this plant, while other strains cloned at the same time in the same conditions will give me 8-14.


----------



## lungbutter (Feb 23, 2020)

i just finished a couple of animal face x kush mints, this is a killer strain, i think i prefer it over the ice cream cake.

first pheno was a short purple bush, with a typical cookie look, the other was big lime green spears with a more gassy smell. both very tasty pretty nugs, really high quality with a good yield on the spear pheno.

i got the LA beatnik to run next.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 9, 2020)

Kushmints x animal cookies bx2 #1.


----------



## captiankush (Mar 9, 2020)

Another keeper, this time faceoff og x kush mints
All gas, and loud. Im revegging her now.



CK


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 9, 2020)

captiankush said:


> Another keeper, this time faceoff og x kush mints
> All gas, and loud. Im revegging her now.
> 
> View attachment 4500429
> ...


That shit looks like a winner for sure brother. Hope you get the reveg on that going


----------



## captiankush (Mar 10, 2020)

For people saying sjg are unstable, here's some real talk; 

I've run lots of sjg, 4 packs of wedding cake f4, animalface x kush mints, face of x kush mints 11, fire og x kush mints. That kush mints 11 is the main culprit. The only times I've had nanners is with his kush mints 11 crosses. For a while he was crossing everything with that km 11. 

For what it's worth, if nanners frighten you, just stay away from km 11 crosses. Judging by sjg's latest offerings, he has slowed down using km11.

I've found keepers in every pack, except wedding cake. Im looking for a very specific cultivar there so idk if it counts.

CK


----------



## Grower899 (Mar 12, 2020)

Cookies and cake x kush mints. Super frosty and very gassy in smell and flavor. Really nice high that doesnt knock you out or slow you down, kinda scrambles the brain though.


----------



## Railage (Mar 15, 2020)

I got 3 Acai Gelato x Kush Mint 11 phenos.

Mommas 










Shots in the bag suck but the last one is the picture of the flowered out plant


----------



## Railage (Mar 15, 2020)

Another shot of the same Acai Gelato x Kush Mints 11, these are in 1 gallon pots btw


----------



## captiankush (Mar 17, 2020)

Animal face x kush mints.

Really sweet caramel smell



CK


----------



## Ghettogandi (Mar 17, 2020)

Can anyone suggest a seedbank that mails seed junky to Canada? I've heard bad things about seeds of horror so I'm looking for a different site?


----------



## Serverchris (Mar 17, 2020)

Ghettogandi said:


> Can anyone suggest a seedbank that mails seed junky to Canada? I've heard bad things about seeds of horror so I'm looking for a different site?


What have you heard bad about Horror, I've used them alot, always a really fast turnaround although not in Canada.


----------



## Ghettogandi (Mar 17, 2020)

Serverchris said:


> What have you heard bad about Horror, I've used them alot, always a really fast turnaround although not in Canada.


I've heard poor customer service and international shipping can take 4+ weeks. Not that I'm in a rush but area 51 had my beans delivered in 6 days!


----------



## coppershot (Mar 18, 2020)

Serverchris said:


> What have you heard bad about Horror, I've used them alot, always a really fast turnaround although not in Canada.








Horror Seeds is a horrific to deal with. Customer info hacked!


With all the snitches these days, ip logging, and shady things going on I have every right to be concerned about my name and address being known. Business owner put it out there he was hacked. And then criticizes his in customers for being concerned. If he would have just apologized it...



www.rollitup.org





Some negative feedback about them from good dudes on here who are regulars on the site. I haven't used them, so I am not saying that they are actually bad, but I would exercise some caution.


----------



## lungbutter (Mar 18, 2020)

Ghettogandi said:


> Can anyone suggest a seedbank that mails seed junky to Canada? I've heard bad things about seeds of horror so I'm looking for a different site?


personally i've used seedsherenow, neptune & the British seed company for SJ seeds without issues. took about a week to get to uk from usa, im sure they will send to canada too.


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Mar 18, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Horror Seeds is a horrific to deal with. Customer info hacked!
> 
> 
> With all the snitches these days, ip logging, and shady things going on I have every right to be concerned about my name and address being known. Business owner put it out there he was hacked. And then criticizes his in customers for being concerned. If he would have just apologized it...
> ...


I've used them. No problems whatsoever.


----------



## Railage (Mar 19, 2020)

Horror Seeds And their sister company Healthymadeseeds did me real dirty (imo) and then Healthymadeseeds made it up to me which was very cool and they didn’t have to but I will never order another thing from either one of them again.


----------



## Ghettogandi (Mar 22, 2020)

One last question here but how do we find out when he will be dropping his next set of seeds?


----------



## nc208 (Mar 22, 2020)

Ghettogandi said:


> One last question here but how do we find out when he will be dropping his next set of seeds?


Did you try asking him?


----------



## Ghettogandi (Mar 22, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Did you try asking him?


No I just haven't seen him answer much in comments on insta I figured he wouldn't answer dm's either!


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 22, 2020)

I think he has been more into his flower brand lately... it’s kinda sad cause I think he was trying to open shop and move products but this isn’t the time ... well maybe it’s not bad timing cause the shops are open still but people can’t afford his high end prices


----------



## nc208 (Mar 22, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> I think he has been more into his flower brand lately... it’s kinda sad cause I think he was trying to open shop and move products but this isn’t the time ... well maybe it’s not bad timing cause the shops are open still but people can’t afford his high end prices


Probably has something to do with Ivan making handfuls of cash by the minute running Jungle Boys with his gear.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 24, 2020)

Kushmints x animal cookies bx2 pheno #1 just about done.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 24, 2020)

Ghettogandi said:


> One last question here but how do we find out when he will be dropping his next set of seeds?


he drops stuff randomly and doesnt announce anything to my knowledge

Neptune usually gets his stuff first and will make a post on instagram whenever he puts some new Seed Junky up


----------



## Ghettogandi (Mar 24, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> he drops stuff randomly and doesnt announce anything to my knowledge
> 
> Neptune usually gets his stuff first and will make a post on instagram whenever he puts some new Seed Junky up


Thanks alot. I just started following Neptune a couple weeks ago but I will definitely keep an eye out for that now.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 24, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> I think he has been more into his flower brand lately... it’s kinda sad cause I think he was trying to open shop and move products but this isn’t the time ... well maybe it’s not bad timing cause the shops are open still but people can’t afford his high end prices


I heard he has become the main breeder for Cookie Fam since Sherbinsky left


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 24, 2020)

Ghettogandi said:


> Thanks alot. I just started following Neptune a couple weeks ago but I will definitely keep an eye out for that now.


whenever you see one of these posts it means he just put some new Seed Junky strains on the site


__
http://instagr.am/p/B7W65K4H66o0s3hz4MEaCm-3fMm_BGQ_6FI3S00/


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 24, 2020)

Did Neptune quit carrying seedjunky? No longer listed on the site says no products found


----------



## Birnie029 (Mar 25, 2020)

bigbongloads said:


> Did Neptune quit carrying seedjunky? No longer listed on the site says no products found


Only on the auction


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 25, 2020)

Just read on ig seedjunky is done dropping gear to the public. Seen Neptune SeedBank say that


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Mar 25, 2020)

bigbongloads said:


> Just read on ig seedjunky is done dropping gear to the public. Seen Neptune SeedBank say that


Exactly where did you see that on IG?


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 25, 2020)

Avant_Gardener said:


> Exactly where did you see that on IG?


----------



## nc208 (Mar 25, 2020)

Makes sense for the guy to be fair. Jungle boys have made BANK off of Seed Junky, I thinks it's fair the dude gets to cash in on his fame now.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 25, 2020)

That’s lame asf if he’s doing that. I won’t grow anymore seed junky because it’s just cookies. He ain’t doing nothing no more special than anybody with the cuts. Cannarado just as big and he ain’t doing that hell Seed Junky letting his partnership with Cookies go to his head.


----------



## morugawelder (Mar 26, 2020)

Railage said:


> Horror Seeds And their sister company Healthymadeseeds did me real dirty (imo) and then Healthymadeseeds made it up to me which was very cool and they didn’t have to but I will never order another thing from either one of them again.


DITTO !


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 26, 2020)

I’ll continue to grow what I have of his. Got some packs stashed away. The ice cream cake cut I have is stupid fire. She kicked a handful of things out of the rotation. And I’ve got a keeper of kush sorbet a buddy and I found in a 16 pack. Really nice flavor and potency. Pretty solid gear in my experience.


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Mar 26, 2020)

bigbongloads said:


> I’ll continue to grow what I have of his. Got some packs stashed away. The ice cream cake cut I have is stupid fire. She kicked a handful of things out of the rotation. And I’ve got a keeper of kush sorbet a buddy and I found in a 16 pack. Really nice flavor and potency. Pretty solid gear in my experience.


What kind of terps are you getting from your ice cream cake cut? I just ordered a pack of icc x Sherb bx1.


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 26, 2020)

I have the phinest cannabis cut of ice cream cake. It’s really creamy vanilla with the cookie gas. When burned she fills the room with sweet bakery scents. She clones so easy too I can get her to root in cups of water. Keeper in every way.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 26, 2020)

bigbongloads said:


> I’ll continue to grow what I have of his. Got some packs stashed away. The ice cream cake cut I have is stupid fire. She kicked a handful of things out of the rotation. And I’ve got a keeper of kush sorbet a buddy and I found in a 16 pack. Really nice flavor and potency. Pretty solid gear in my experience.


Oh for sure I’ll grow anything I already have and anything that comes my way. Just think that’s ass to only made seeds for Cookies to grow. I’m sure he makes more money with that partnership than beans. I’ll post my Animal Face and Triangle Mints I’m hunting now when they get further along. 3 weeks in now


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Mar 27, 2020)

Triangle Mints


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Mar 27, 2020)

CrémeDeLaCréme said:


> Triangle Mints
> 
> View attachment 4515224


beautiful herb you have there.


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Mar 27, 2020)

Avant_Gardener said:


> beautiful herb you have there.


Tyvm brother man


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Mar 27, 2020)

CrémeDeLaCréme said:


> Tyvm brother man




Le Meilleur


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 28, 2020)

Two different phenos of animal mints bx1


----------



## Ec09162020 (Mar 28, 2020)

Collision kush fems


----------



## captiankush (Mar 30, 2020)

Animalface x kush mints, long flowering pheno coming up on 90ish day. Sweet caramel with a mild fuel hint. 2nd keeper out of this pack



CK


----------



## nc208 (Mar 30, 2020)

captiankush said:


> Animalface x kush mints, long flowering pheno coming up on 90ish day. Sweet caramel with a mild fuel hint. 2nd keeper out of this pack
> 
> View attachment 4518554
> 
> CK


90ish day of flower? I hope she is very well worth it for you my friend.


----------



## lungbutter (Mar 31, 2020)

nc208 said:


> 90ish day of flower? I hope she is very well worth it for you my friend.


thats a strange one, i've done 3 females from that Animalface x KM11, all been done between 8 - 9 weeks and all tasted the same, like a tropical cookies taste, i wanna say oranges but theres more to it than that. the major variation was the structure and yield.


----------



## captiankush (Mar 31, 2020)

lungbutter said:


> thats a strange one, i've done 3 females from that Animalface x KM11, all been done between 8 - 9 weeks and all tasted the same, like a tropical cookies taste, i wanna say oranges but theres more to it than that. the major variation was the structure and yield.


So, there are a few possibilities as to why it went 90,

1:I fucked up on the date she went into flower. 
2. I accidentally wrote day, month instead of month day
3: I didnt fuck up, just got a long flowering pheno.

She isnt anything like my other keeper.


----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 4, 2020)

Ice cream cake phinest cannabis cut. Awesome cut she smokes as good as she looks too


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 4, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Probably has something to do with Ivan making handfuls of cash by the minute running Jungle Boys with his gear.


Using a Male Kush Mints and Wedding Cake Female is not running Jungleboys with seedjunky gear. Sure they have a few strains however

They have plenty of other strains without seedjunkies so that is a boost running jungleboys.

They have
White Fire 43
Dosidos
Orange cookies
Mike Larry
Sfv x tk
Jungle Lemons
Mac
Sunday Driver
And a bunch more.

You're just a fanboy of seed Junkie


----------



## nc208 (Apr 5, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Using a Male Kush Mints and Wedding Cake Female is not running Jungleboys with seedjunky gear. Sure they have a few strains however
> 
> They have plenty of other strains without seedjunkies so that is a boost running jungleboys.
> 
> ...


I don't own any of his gear, how does that make me a fanboy? Do we need to bring up Heisens old thread where folks found your IG and you became a laughing piece of shit cuz you thought you were cool cuz a few breeder liked your posts but your growing skills definitely lacked?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 5, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I don't own any of his gear, how does that make me a fanboy? Do we need to bring up Heisens old thread where folks found your IG and you became a laughing piece of shit cuz you thought you were cool cuz a few breeder liked your posts but your growing skills definitely lacked?


And your fanBoy becuse you are "mad Ivan" is making
"Probably has something to do with Ivan making handfuls of cash by the minute running Jungle Boys with his gear."

Fanboys watch other peoples pockets.

You said you where BROKE in the other thread so I see your Envy of Ivan Making money. 


Lightgreen2k

What bring Up Heisens thread. You are the same people that support copycat genetics.

I didn't agree with some of his breeding practices and said grow his genetics or something like that at the time.

So miss me with the lame shit "laughing stock to heisen thread"

If you're broke Now after Covid-19 it will be a landslide.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 5, 2020)

captiankush said:


> Animalface x kush mints, long flowering pheno coming up on 90ish day. Sweet caramel with a mild fuel hint. 2nd keeper out of this pack
> 
> View attachment 4518554
> 
> CK


13 weeks of flower! That's crazy talk. 
Beautiful flower though.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 6, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> And your fanBoy becuse you are "mad Ivan" is making
> "Probably has something to do with Ivan making handfuls of cash by the minute running Jungle Boys with his gear."
> 
> Fanboys watch other peoples pockets.
> ...


Nah, you were a laughing stock due to your Instagram and your grow pics.


----------



## captiankush (Apr 7, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> 13 weeks of flower! That's crazy talk.
> Beautiful flower though.


lol, there's like 4 asterisks next to that flower time. I got her revegging now. She's unique amongst my harem because of the sweet burned sugar terp profile. 



CK


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 7, 2020)

captiankush said:


> For people saying sjg are unstable, here's some real talk;
> 
> I've run lots of sjg, 4 packs of wedding cake f4, animalface x kush mints, face of x kush mints 11, fire og x kush mints. That kush mints 11 is the main culprit. The only times I've had nanners is with his kush mints 11 crosses. For a while he was crossing everything with that km 11.
> 
> ...



I've ran his gelato 33s1. Many herms and mutants. 

Pure cake breath x animal cookies bx2. No herms that I remember.

Sunset sherbet x km11. A few herms.

Animal face. A few herms. 

Wedding cake bx. Many herms. 

He's not a stable breeder imo. He's got fire but you gotta deal with the herms he's not making f3s and beyond. Only wedding cake. Most his stuff is untested f1 crosses. That's just a fact .


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 7, 2020)

Let me get a piece of this action lol
Let’s not throw shade so much on seed junkies. As an og member of the squad It makes me uncomfortable. Who are these jungle boys or Ivan ? A bunch of growers ? Shop owners? That have hype on the internet?im clueless.

think about it? Everyone is selling a wedding cake cross ...u seen it ... even greenhouse in Europe.
Every breeder . Go to the dispensary look whats on the shelf ... garaunteed there are more cake strains than cookiess now . It’s good too ... (even if it’s just og cookies phenos)
your talking about my boy justblazin. Dude used to live down the street from me right next to jack in the box.., lol
Why y’all hating he is making big moves and you know he got more coming ....


----------



## Jonny Lan (Apr 7, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> Let me get a piece of this action lol
> Let’s not throw shade so much on seed junkies. As an og member of the squad It makes me uncomfortable. Who are these jungle boys or Ivan ? A bunch of growers ? Shop owners? That have hype on the internet?im clueless.
> 
> think about it? Everyone is selling a wedding cake cross ...u seen it ... even greenhouse in Europe.
> ...


I find a lot of people who suck at growing hate because they can’t grow his gear out to its fullest potential. For example there is a grower who messaged me on IG claiming he only got hermies from his pack of Wedding Cake x Gelato 33 (Ice Cream Cake) and while I did get a couple hermies from that pack myself, I find it hard to believe he got a full pack of “all balls and no pistils” as he put it. He claims when he messaged seed junky about it that he got blocked but when I messaged seed junky about the few herms I got he was very helpful and in fact we talk a lot on IG now. Any ways here is some Ice Cream Cake.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 7, 2020)

Jonny Lan said:


> I find a lot of people who suck at growing hate because they can’t grow his gear out to its fullest potential. For example there is a grower who messaged me on IG claiming he only got hermies from his pack of Wedding Cake x Gelato 33 (Ice Cream Cake) and while I did get a couple hermies from that pack myself, I find it hard to believe he got a full pack of “all balls and no pistils” as he put it. He claims when he messaged seed junky about it that he got blocked but when I messaged seed junky about the few herms I got he was very helpful and in fact we talk a lot on IG now. Any ways here is some Ice Cream Cake.
> View attachment 4526037View attachment 4526038View attachment 4526040View attachment 4526041


Like I said. He's got fire but his packs are unstable. That's just what it is with cookies in the mix .


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 7, 2020)

Says the dude who buys $250 packs of trash from copycat. You do know the fake ass pancakes cross you’re growing was made by seedjunky right?


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 7, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Says the dude who buys $250 packs of trash from copycat. You do know the fake ass pancakes cross you’re growing was made by seedjunky right?



1. You must be broke to complain about 250 of MY MONEY.

2. If my copycat packs are fake then it didn't come from seed junky.

3. I'm not hating on SJ. I'm just telling facts. His packs have herms. It is what it is. Cookies isn't stable it's not just him.

4. You stalking me?


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 7, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> 1. You must be broke to complain about 250 of MY MONEY.
> 
> 2. If my copycat packs are fake then it didn't come from seed junky.
> 
> ...


Yea now I know you’re dumb and don’t know shit. Cookies is unstable but you’re buying S1’s of said cookie crosses from a know hack for top dollar. Bro I have more $200-$600 packs then you can imagine. You do better buying from overseas.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 7, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea now I know you’re dumb and don’t know shit. Cookies is unstable but you’re buying S1’s of said cookie crosses from a know hack for top dollar. Bro I have more $200-$600 packs then you can imagine. You do better buying from overseas.



I'll do whatever I want. I'll buy herms if I want. I'll spend 250 if I want. Why you care what another man does. What are you proving to me? What have you accomplished? You just fishing for likes from your boyfriend nc208?


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 7, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> I'll do whatever I want. I'll buy herms if I want. I'll spend 250 if I want. Why you care what another man does. What are you proving to me? What have you accomplished? You just fishing for likes from your boyfriend nc208?


Hell with likes, I’m here to stop clowns like you from getting people to buy them wack ass seeds you promoting on here. Good day with your herm beans


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 7, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Hell with likes, I’m here to stop clowns like you from getting people to buy them wack ass seeds you promoting on here. Good day with your herm beans



I never promoted nobody. Keep sucking off seedjunky and thug pug. Fanboy.


----------



## hybridway2 (Apr 7, 2020)

captiankush said:


> Another keeper, this time faceoff og x kush mints
> All gas, and loud. Im revegging her now.
> 
> View attachment 4500429
> ...


Dank fire right there! Good job! 
Is revegging a normal practice or'd you not get to take clones first?
Seen allot of guys revegging over the yrs so am just curious.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 7, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Hell with likes, I’m here to stop clowns like you from getting people to buy them wack ass seeds you promoting on here. Good day with your herm beans


Bitchass feelings got hurt when I'm sharing my personal experience about seedjunky. Stalking me from a different thread. The fuck is wrong with you I didn't even bring up copycat in this thread lmao. You're so hurt you had to come here and bring it up....


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 7, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> Dank fire right there! Good job!
> Is revegging a normal practice or'd you not get to take clones first?
> Seen allot of guys revegging over the yrs so am just curious.



Revegging is not ideal, only use when desperate. Take cuts first and make sure it's rooted. Don't flip without having a cut. It's a really bad practice and habit to have to reveg.


----------



## hybridway2 (Apr 7, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Revegging is not ideal, only use when desperate. Take cuts first and make sure it's rooted. Don't flip without having a cut. It's a really bad practice and habit to have to reveg.


Thnx for the response. Ok, cool, cuz i didn't want to say that to you if that was a normal thing you or others do.
If I take cuts after just one cycle of 12/12, they begin to flower in the cloner & take forever. Forgot before flip this time n had to do that. PITA. 
Be well n safe! 
Some dank over here guys! Nice work.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 7, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> I never promoted nobody. Keep sucking off seedjunky and thug pug. Fanboy.





Smokolotapotamus said:


> Bitchass feelings got hurt when I'm sharing my personal experience about seedjunky. Stalking me from a different thread. The fuck is wrong with you I didn't even bring up copycat in this thread lmao. You're so hurt you had to come here and bring it up....


LMAOOOOOOOO bro you paid for copycat seeds your opinion of me is just as good as those seeds. I’ll put these seedjunky or thug pugs up against those fake ass seeds any day.


----------



## hybridway2 (Apr 7, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> LMAOOOOOOOO bro you paid for copycat seeds your opinion of me is just as good as those seeds. I’ll put these seedjunky or thug pugs up against those fake ass seeds any day.


What's a Copy Cat seed? 
Copied the cross developed by another using your own selection of genetics for the parents?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 7, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> I'll do whatever I want. I'll buy herms if I want. I'll spend 250 if I want. Why you care what another man does. What are you proving to me? What have you accomplished? You just fishing for likes from your boyfriend nc208?


I dont know you from anywhere, I have my own issues with whom you are speaking too. But at least tag @nc208 

This thread is Jokes too me now


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 7, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> What's a Copy Cat seed?
> Copied the cross developed by another using your own selection of genetics for the parents?


No copycat is a hack that acts like he have the same cut of some breeders selfs that cut and sell fake S1’s for $250. But if you go look at his website all the pics are edited


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 7, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Bitchass feelings got hurt when I'm sharing my personal experience about seedjunky. Stalking me from a different thread. The fuck is wrong with you I didn't even bring up copycat in this thread lmao. You're so hurt you had to come here and bring it up....


Im not going to team up with you; but you gave some jokes today

@Jonny Lan the thread turn funny...


----------



## hybridway2 (Apr 7, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> No copycat is a hack that acts like he have the same cut of some breeders selfs that cut and sell fake S1’s for $250. But if you go look at his website all the pics are edited


So he's selling cuts or seeds? Who? 
This person sells a random strain & calls it the other breeders brand & genetics? Like a complete phony Bologna? Or does he attempt to re-create this same strain, then package & label as the original breeder, misleading customers to think they're getting the originators Fire?
Or re-creating the same strain & selling under his own company label?
Or better yet, buying the originators seeds, finding a keeper, then making seeds off that for re-sale under his own company label?


----------



## captiankush (Apr 7, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> Dank fire right there! Good job!
> Is revegging a normal practice or'd you not get to take clones first?
> Seen allot of guys revegging over the yrs so am just curious.


It's not ideal because takes a few weeks for the plant to get back to normal. In my case I got horribly sick in November and my garden basically only got water from Nov to Jan. Once I recovered I threw her into flower because I needed to get back on schedule and didnt have the energy at the time to disinfect my cloner. 

CK


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 7, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> So he's selling cuts or seeds? Who?
> This person sells a random strain & calls it the other breeders brand & genetics? Like a complete phony Bologna? Or does he attempt to re-create this same strain, then package & label as the original breeder, misleading customers to think they're getting the originators Fire?
> Or re-creating the same strain & selling under his own company label?
> Or better yet, buying the originators seeds, finding a keeper, then making seeds off that for re-sale under his own company label?


Bro go look at his site then you’ll see what I’m saying.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 7, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> So he's selling cuts or seeds? Who?
> This person sells a random strain & calls it the other breeders brand & genetics? Like a complete phony Bologna? Or does he attempt to re-create this same strain, then package & label as the original breeder, misleading customers to think they're getting the originators Fire?
> Or re-creating the same strain & selling under his own company label?
> Or better yet, buying the originators seeds, finding a keeper, then making seeds off that for re-sale under his own company label?


He's probably the most recognizable of the
sleazy S1 lowballers.
A true bottom feeder.
He essentially steals other peoples work and resales them at prices that attract newbs or those that don't mind having a cheap knock off.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 7, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> He's probably the most recognizable of the
> sleazy S1 lowballers.
> A true bottom feeder.


Bro all the pics on his site is edited so you know it’s stolen pics. But I won’t derail the thread any longer. All I’ll say if if you find a fire pheno from seedjunky gear find a male to breed stability into the line.


----------



## hybridway2 (Apr 7, 2020)

captiankush said:


> It's not ideal because takes a few weeks for the plant to get back to normal. In my case I got horribly sick in November and my garden basically only got water from Nov to Jan. Once I recovered I threw her into flower because I needed to get back on schedule and didnt have the energy at the time to disinfect my cloner.
> 
> CK


Understood! I try to avoid any monster cropping or sexing of seeds. 
You in Nov., my boy in Dec & me on the first of the yr. Was down for x2 wks with an upper respiratory infection. The Dr. had said then that there was a huge influx of upper respiratory infection Flu's this winter. Called it a new flew. Was hard to even get antibiotics. Had to go back & demand them the next day. 
Pretty sure we all know what that was.
Was your's respiratory as well?
Cleaning the Sleazy-Cloner is never my fav. Either. Peace! Be well!..


----------



## hybridway2 (Apr 7, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> He's probably the most recognizable of the
> sleazy S1 lowballers.
> A true bottom feeder.
> He essentially steals other peoples work and resales them at prices that attract newbs or those that don't mind having a cheap knock off.


Buys the seeds & re-sells them?


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 7, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> Buys the seeds & re-sells them?


That wouldn't make much sense, financially.

No, he claims to make S1's of elite clones, but as @Vato_504 claims it's questionable whether he actually possesses those elite clones.
He and his sockpuppets or other D-riders spam and troll the original breeders Instagram posts, in royal douche baggery fashion.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 7, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> So he's selling cuts or seeds? Who?
> This person sells a random strain & calls it the other breeders brand & genetics? Like a complete phony Bologna? Or does he attempt to re-create this same strain, then package & label as the original breeder, misleading customers to think they're getting the originators Fire?
> Or re-creating the same strain & selling under his own company label?
> Or better yet, buying the originators seeds, finding a keeper, then making seeds off that for re-sale under his own company label?


Don't listen to these idiots. They never bought and tried the seeds themselves. I took a risk and bought some. Not a big deal. These guys believe anything they read on the internet without having the guts to verify what's real or not. I'll let y'all know how they turn out when I'm done.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 7, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> Buys the seeds & re-sells them?



First and foremost I was hesitant to buy his gear. I thought it was a joke. But I checked out his IG and he hosts live videos every day. He shows you the whole op and the breeding tents. Shows you actual buds with the seeds and shucks them live, everyday. I looked up his tags on IG and dmed random customers if the gear was good. Can I verify the clones are legit? No, not yet. I can tell you though he's very transparent with his operation and shows you everything. How many breeders you know do that? And the s1 work he does isnt all that he offers. He crosses everything together and makes his own work. Every major breeder hates him. So fanboys of those breeders hate him too. Without ever even looking into him or trying the seeds for themselves. Every seed pack you buy is a risk. There's no guarantee of verified fire from anyone. You have to try to find out.


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 7, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> First and foremost I was hesitant to buy his gear. I thought it was a joke. But I checked out his IG and he hosts live videos every day. He shows you the whole op and the breeding tents. Shows you actual buds with the seeds and shucks them live, everyday. I looked up his tags on IG and dmed random customers if the gear was good. Can I verify the clones are legit? No, not yet. I can tell you though he's very transparent with his operation and shows you everything. How many breeders you know do that? And the s1 work he does isnt all that he offers. He crosses everything together and makes his own work. Every major breeder hates him. So fanboys of those breeders hate him too. Without ever even looking into him or trying the seeds for themselves. Every seed pack you buy is a risk. There's no guarantee of verified fire from anyone. You have to try to find out.


I looked into him and found out he was selling strawberry and cream s1s from exotic genetix before they even released it. That alone should be enough to turn anyone off his gear.


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 7, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> I never promoted nobody. Keep sucking off seedjunky and thug pug. Fanboy.


Everyone Know Copy a Clown see the area code by my Name cuz don't think i know a buster from my own area lol keep buying them wack ass packs bro !


----------



## hybridway2 (Apr 7, 2020)

I still don't know who this comp or guy is? Sure i could read through all the bs but don't have time. 
I see so much hate between seed vendors, its like x5 worse then LED n that's bad.
Someone is always gonna copy the best thing out. Technologically, often advancing before the originator. 
But i get it, with seeds/gentics it's different. Those are your Babies. Practically flesh n blood after creating.
So are the rules, if a seed company originates a strain, then only they should be selling it? Or those other Vendors can too with paid permission like we see sometimes? 20 seed companies will be offered as affiliates when i only went to one site? Each specializing in their own or nitch or thing usually. 
The person/comp. you guys refer to is not Seed Junkie is it? This thread?
Apologies for my ignorance but i barely know what s1(breeding with self to get close to original)or bx2 means, ect..... Lol!!! 
Growing from seed is new to me but has been working out nicely so far. 
Knock on wood.
Want variety but its hard to know who to purchase from these days with everyone & their mother Chuckin.
There's deffinetly not time put into stress testing parents or anything anymore to create the toughest & baddest. 
It makes me feel like they cross shit w/o even finding Keeper Parents. And how watered down are those genetics? Seed companies buying from seed companies to make the same strain n call it somethin different?..
I just don't know. But see some super fire from most on a thread. Like here for example. Some super-frost.


----------



## hybridway2 (Apr 7, 2020)

$300 ?https://seedbankorder.com/product/sfv-og-x-sherb-bx1/

Pretty steep there but ill be hot damn if these guys don't have some ill shit from what i see. Serious Dank.
Looks like they offer a helluva lot more transparency then where i go. But allot less description, sales talk. No website of their own? Insta feed company?
Probably one of the highest priced hu?
Damn, n I'm over her paying $30 for seeds on Auction or sale. 
Am i crazy or is this shit really that much mo-betta?


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 7, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> $300 ?https://seedbankorder.com/product/sfv-og-x-sherb-bx1/
> 
> Pretty steep there but ill be hot damn if these guys don't have some ill shit from what i see. Serious Dank.
> Looks like they offer a helluva lot more transparency then where i go. But allot less description, sales talk. No website of their own? Insta feed company?
> ...


He's got fire but most of it is untested hype stuff with Herm issues. Just know what to expect. The unicorns are there but you must hunt. 1 pack may not be enough.


----------



## SourDeezz (Apr 7, 2020)

Prices went up after he partnered with Cookies, now he doesn't drop to the public anymore.


----------



## hybridway2 (Apr 7, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> He's got fire but most of it is untested hype stuff with Herm issues. Just know what to expect. The unicorns are there but you must hunt. 1 pack may not be enough.


300 better not freaking herm n cause a loss of a whole crop. Bump that shit.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 7, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> 300 better not freaking herm n cause a loss of a whole crop. Bump that shit.


Bro you literally listening to a person that bought S1’s from a hack. Cmon hybrid open your eyes. There’s more people growing seedjunky then copycat by a landslide. Like I told you before do your homework and don’t depend on people’s opinions.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 7, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> I still don't know who this comp or guy is? Sure i could read through all the bs but don't have time.
> I see so much hate between seed vendors, its like x5 worse then LED n that's bad.
> Someone is always gonna copy the best thing out. Technologically, often advancing before the originator.
> But i get it, with seeds/gentics it's different. Those are your Babies. Practically flesh n blood after creating.
> ...


"In Regards to S1's of peoples gear/seeds that currently still in the market. "

For yourself if you took two- three years to develope seeds. Finding the right mother and making a male to breed with. You might have even made a new mother. You make your creation, might even take it to f2 or make an Ix and Than some takes coildal silver too make seeds. (Copies of yours) to undercut you... I have left you two links on the making of S1's. 

When you read the process come back and comment how your feelings would be if you took three years to make something. 


The time frame that he drops the S1's there isn't enough time to test. 






Any one have any experience making S1 seeds?


If you made some S1 seeds what was the outcome? I heard all kinds of things can happen, such as if the parents or the parents of the parents were not stable you could end up with all kinds of different phenotypes. You could also loose vigor. I heard it was also hard to make seeds since most of...



www.rollitup.org










How to make Colloidal Silver to make Feminized seeds


So I have doing some research on making feminized seeds and I came across this bit of info. I will not be able to try this for a couple months since I don't grow indoors. Has anyone or someone they know ever attempted to make fem seeds using this method. This is some info i found. Someone else...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Houstini (Apr 7, 2020)

Someone calling out seedjunky for untested genetics, get this... running copycat


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 7, 2020)

I don't have any idea why breeders would hate on copycat


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 7, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> 300 better not freaking herm n cause a loss of a whole crop. Bump that shit.


Designer seeds Herm all the time bro. Anything with cookie can herm. Facts. That's just what it is. If you're looking for a stability try a different cross. No cookie no sherbet no gelato. There are breeders out there known for stability. Humboldt seed company. Humboldt seed organization. The breeders with hype genetics don't have time to test and stabilize the lines they just release the hot stuff to the market as soon as they can. It is what it is I'm not hating I'm just describing how it's done. I've popped enough seeds to know what's going on


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Apr 7, 2020)

animal mints bx1 nearly there


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 7, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Someone calling out seedjunky for untested genetics, get this... running copycat


It's facts tho. You think those f1s are tested? The ONLY f4 he has is wedding cake. I'm not vouching for copy's gear. This is my first time running it. I'll let y'all know how it turns out. I've ran at least 5 packs from SJ and I'm just speaking from experience. Ain't really SJ fault, but hype strains aren't tested, period.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 7, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> $300 ?https://seedbankorder.com/product/sfv-og-x-sherb-bx1/
> 
> Pretty steep there but ill be hot damn if these guys don't have some ill shit from what i see. Serious Dank.
> Looks like they offer a helluva lot more transparency then where i go. But allot less description, sales talk. No website of their own? Insta feed company?
> ...


You've been a member for three years and you don't know about seedjunkies. 

$300 is all relative for a pack of seeds. You purchase seeds to find a winner plant, that you can keep in your garden for years . 10 plus. 

The amount of runs, you can have and make profit or have a plant and not goto a dispensary weighs out $300 for Authentic seeds. To each his own, but tell your customers, the version they are getting Ha.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 7, 2020)

Bruh been responding to every single message I post in 2 different threads. Stalking my comments for over 24 hours now. I'm flattered that my opinion matters so much to you, but it's getting kinda creepy....


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 7, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You've been a member for three years and you don't know about seedjunkies.
> 
> $300 is all relative for a pack of seeds. You purchase seeds to find a winner plant, that you can keep in your garden for years . 10 plus.
> 
> The amount of runs, you can have and make profit or have a plant and not goto a dispensary weighs out $300 for Authentic seeds. To each his own, but tell your customers, the version they are getting Ha.


To be fair his older packs are only 150. Some even fem 10 packs at that price. Just some of the most recent stuff is 250+


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 7, 2020)

I owe no loyalty to any breeder, just try it out and find out for yourself.


----------



## hybridway2 (Apr 7, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Bro you literally listening to a person that bought S1’s from a hack. Cmon hybrid open your eyes. There’s more people growing seedjunky then copycat by a landslide. Like I told you before do your homework and don’t depend on people’s opinions.


I'm tryin!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Apr 7, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Looking good fam. What’s the nose on her?


One of the phenos I have smells kinda like wedding cake n the other has like almost skittles smell too it lemon lime kinda I dunno it's very nice tho


----------



## hybridway2 (Apr 7, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You've been a member for three years and you don't know about seedjunkies.
> 
> $300 is all relative for a pack of seeds. You purchase seeds to find a winner plant, that you can keep in your garden for years . 10 plus.
> 
> The amount of runs, you can have and make profit or have a plant and not goto a dispensary weighs out $300 for Authentic seeds. To each his own, but tell your customers, the version they are getting Ha.


Im well aware of what a prime keeper can do for one's life. 
As for competitive though, not that I've seen but again, I'm new at this. Been a member for 6 yrs. Just started growing from seed & taking interest.


----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 7, 2020)

You won’t find his gear less than 300 anymore. He’s done dropping to the public so what you see at banks is all that will be available. Prices have gone up because that’s all his gear that’s left to buy.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> Im well aware of what a prime keeper can do for one's life.
> As for competitive though, not that I've seen but again, I'm new at this. Been a member for 6 yrs. Just started growing from seed & taking interest.


Honestly, depending where you live, just buy cuts. In the bay area, we can get fire cuts at the dispensary or from friends. Saves time. Hunting is just fun to find something nno one else necessarily has.


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 8, 2020)

Lol he switched his area code to 805 ? 508 backwards just like i said he's a tool !


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Apr 8, 2020)

Yeah I got a few seed junky packs, it sucks that you can't buy them no more, I'm Australian also so when you Say 300 for a pack it round 550 for me. I had some awesome cuts of wedding cake, a few la kush cake, jungle cake x wedding cake f2, orange cookies x sherb crasher, Slurricrasher. Unfortunately was robbed towards the end of the year and they took my whole setup and all my cuts, shit was soo fucked up, RIP to all those mad cuts.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 8, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Too late he told them already, all the banks removed his stuff from their sites to auction off most likely. Glad I have original shit to breed as I please.


Yeah healthymade seeds the only one with anything listed and they 300 a pack. Glad I got some stuff stashed 300 is steep


----------



## captiankush (Apr 8, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Honestly, depending where you live, just buy cuts. In the bay area, we can get fire cuts at the dispensary or from friends. Saves time. Hunting is just fun to find something nno one else necessarily has.


I've grabbed stuff from almost every place in the sf bay that offers clones, going back to the sr71/oaksterdam (I still have a menu) days and nothing compares to what I've found hunting through seed packs. Not to mention all the filthy clones I've picked up. There is one exception and thats the icc from phinest, that cut is legit. I'm still running it.

CK


----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 8, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Nah they just listed they pulled their packs too.


If you look at the top of the site it says email for seedjunky gear. I talked to them the other day


----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 8, 2020)

captiankush said:


> I've grabbed stuff from almost every place in the sf bay that offers clones, going back to the sr71/oaksterdam (I still have a menu) days and nothing compares to what I've found hunting through seed packs. Not to mention all the filthy clones I've picked up. There is one exception and thats the icc from phinest, that cut is legit. I'm still running it.
> 
> CK


I’m running icc from phinest too. Super fire. Had her about a year now


----------



## captiankush (Apr 8, 2020)

Can anyone point me to a source where sjg discusses no longer releasing to the public?

I checked his insta and didnt see anything.

CK


----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 8, 2020)

captiankush said:


> Can anyone point me to a source where sjg discusses no longer releasing to the public?
> 
> I checked his insta and didnt see anything.
> 
> CK


Go back a few pages in this thread. I posted a screen shot from Neptune SeedBank


----------



## captiankush (Apr 8, 2020)

Damn...Im disappointed as hell. I fucking can't stand when breeder's do shit like that. 

Im going to have some bongs hits before I get too heated.

CK


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

M


captiankush said:


> I've grabbed stuff from almost every place in the sf bay that offers clones, going back to the sr71/oaksterdam (I still have a menu) days and nothing compares to what I've found hunting through seed packs. Not to mention all the filthy clones I've picked up. There is one exception and thats the icc from phinest, that cut is legit. I'm still running it.
> 
> CK



I've had bad cuts too don't get me wrong. You're still hunting when you buy cuts. I recently sourced runtz and biscotti off Craigslist. Straight fire. Purple city genetics has a lot of exclusives, haven't ran them yet but I want to try.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Man get your lying dumb ass all the way the fuck outta here. You just said you live in the Bay Area and you buying off Craigslist when all the clones you named drop at harborside Oakland and harborside San Jose from none other then PCG. But you buying off Craigslist. Yea whomever you are get your duck ass outta here.



You stupid fuck stay riding my dick bro. Straight stalker shit. Runtz and biscotti is not offered by PCG you retard. Look at their menu. There's lots of underground clonerys around here. Just gotta find them, idiot. You gotta learn how to read. I said I never ran PCG cuts yet lmao. Are you retarded?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 8, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Man get your lying dumb ass all the way the fuck outta here. You just said you live in the Bay Area and you buying off Craigslist when all the clones you named drop at harborside Oakland and harborside San Jose from none other then PCG. But you buying off Craigslist. Yea whomever you are get your duck ass outta here.


Lol.


Smokolotapotamus said:


> You stupid fuck stay riding my dick bro. Straight stalker shit. Runtz and biscotti is not offered by PCG you retard. Look at their menu. There's lots of underground clonerys around here. Just gotta find them, idiot. You gotta learn how to read. I said I never ran PCG cuts yet lmao. Are you retarded?


Lol. This should be interesting


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 8, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Lol.
> 
> Lol. This should be interesting


I'm just sitting shotgun like


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 8, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Man get your lying dumb ass all the way the fuck outta here. You just said you live in the Bay Area and you buying off Craigslist when all the clones you named drop at harborside Oakland and harborside San Jose from none other then PCG. But you buying off Craigslist. Yea whomever you are get your duck ass outta here.


He’s from Boston, you can tell by the stupid shit he says. No one from the bay would even waste their time defending a hack breeder with all the resources around them. He might as well be from New York telling everyone Florida has the best pizza, and New York is hit or miss.obviously his whole argument is geared towards people who don’t know better.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 8, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> He’s from Boston, you can tell by the stupid shit he says. No one from the bay would even waste their time defending a hack breeder with all the resources around them. He might as well be from New York telling everyone Florida has the best pizza, and New York is hit or miss.obviously his whole argument is geared towards people who don’t know better.



Too concerned about other men. Clout chasing on forums with your forum friends.


----------



## rmzrmz (Apr 9, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> There are breeders out there known for stability. Humboldt seed company


stability????bro i dont wanna fight with you but
IMO humboldt seed company is pure shit, pure lack pure fucking hermi,no bueno
i grow to entire pack FEM and a loooot of males jajajajaaj ,i dont know if they sell regular for fem or whatever ,i dont matter ,never more
i grow that shit only for a friend gift to me a 20pack,never more,never more....

and for this thread yes i see the UP in the seedjunkie genetics prices to $300-500 ,no sell more to the seedbanks says?woooo
i buy LA Kush Cake for $150, i have the selection cut a beast , and make alot of seeds jaaajajajaja

take care people


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 9, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Lol he switched his area code to 805 ? 508 backwards just like i said he's a tool !


He's got an Ig page for many area codes.
I found like 30 redundant pages he maintains.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 10, 2020)

rmzrmz said:


> stability????bro i dont wanna fight with you but
> IMO humboldt seed company is pure shit, pure lack pure fucking hermi,no bueno
> i grow to entire pack FEM and a loooot of males jajajajaaj ,i dont know if they sell regular for fem or whatever ,i dont matter ,never more
> i grow that shit only for a friend gift to me a 20pack,never more,never more....
> ...


I've ran their clones from dispensary, they.were fine. A lot of outdoor growers run their gear in Cali.


----------



## rmzrmz (Apr 10, 2020)

meybe the cut are fine, but i talk about SEEDS
-----‐--------------------------------
and for this thread
yesterday i post in the Seedjunky IG the question
no more seeds to the public? they no response and the people say the same info,no more seeds,
later seedjunky block to me jjjajajaja
only for make the question....
wherever


----------



## numberfour (May 1, 2020)

Wedding Cake F2 x Kush Mints 11 #4


----------



## akhiymjames (May 1, 2020)

*Triangle Mints

Animal Face
*


----------



## Politieisnietmijnvriend (May 2, 2020)

rmzrmz said:


> stability????bro i dont wanna fight with you but
> IMO humboldt seed company is pure shit, pure lack pure fucking hermi,no bueno
> i grow to entire pack FEM and a loooot of males jajajajaaj ,i dont know if they sell regular for fem or whatever ,i dont matter ,never more
> i grow that shit only for a friend gift to me a 20pack,never more,never more....
> ...


boggles my mind when people pay a lot of cash for crops that don't yield well at all..But i guess that's an europe mentality..we expect great yields with great taste and flavor if we gonna pay over 100$ for 6 seeds.

Don't really like scams or hypes.
I think it might be integrated into the DNA of US when i compare politics i see the same behavior..trashing each other, getting hyped up etc

Great show...in the end its just a show full of clowns trying to attract other clowns by being and acting like the biggest clown haha
And the sad part is i think, the hype is created by the fanboys who hype this strain up or that strain or this cut or that cut.

What happened with finding your own pheno or creating your own combo and then pheno hunt your own stuff...did all those people die?
It is exactly like DLC from games, there was a time we got upgrades for free because you bought the game and supported the company by doing so..and now its the new NORMAL to release unfinished games and ask money for patches (lets call it DLC because these monkeys will give money for their drugs anyways) 

And the same is happening in the growing community.
Lets create a cross and hype it up even if it doesn't yield at all..we will find monkeys who will pay for it and hype it up for us.
Hail the fanboy ism


----------



## Bakersfield (May 2, 2020)

Politieisnietmijnvriend said:


> boggles my mind when people pay a lot of cash for crops that don't yield well at all..But i guess that's an europe mentality..we expect great yields with great taste and flavor if we gonna pay over 100$ for 6 seeds.
> 
> Don't really like scams or hypes.
> I think it might be integrated into the DNA of US when i compare politics i see the same behavior..trashing each other, getting hyped up etc
> ...


Are you saying that Seed Junky Genetics don't yield well?
Kush Mints is a great yielder when grown correctly.
Wedding Cake can bring it home.
The Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11 that I grew yielded very well with the quality of bud that I'm not familiar with in any European breeders, not even Karma.


----------



## genuity (May 2, 2020)

Politieisnietmijnvriend said:


> boggles my mind when people pay a lot of cash for crops that don't yield well at all..But i guess that's an europe mentality..we expect great yields with great taste and flavor if we gonna pay over 100$ for 6 seeds.
> 
> Don't really like scams or hypes.
> I think it might be integrated into the DNA of US when i compare politics i see the same behavior..trashing each other, getting hyped up etc
> ...


Lol.... at the dlc 

This last one for COD was a big funking mess...


----------



## Politieisnietmijnvriend (May 3, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Are you saying that Seed Junky Genetics don't yield well?
> Kush Mints is a great yielder when grown correctly.
> Wedding Cake can bring it home.
> The Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11 that I grew yielded very well with the quality of bud that I'm not familiar with in any European breeders, not even Karma.


It is a very touchy subject because so many factors are counted in the total sum.

Without going too much in depth.
Are you on of those growers that vegative grow for 4 weeks and flip the switch so you can harvest every 3 months like me.
Or are you one of those growers that goes for +20-30 cola each plant with 2 month veg growing and then flip the switch.

Just based on that alone..we gonna see a huge difference in OZ per plant.

I personally veg for max 4-5 weeks, sometimes 6 if it is like a very very slow grower..
And i also only grow in 11L pots, next grow i'm gonna try 18L pots.
I also grow organic. So for sure it will be hard to compete against someone who grow for example DWC.

So many factors.
But just based on some pictures..they really look like it are plants that totally cannot yield well just based on the space between the nuggets.
Nuggets also seem pretty small..might be dense...but i don't see huge cola's , maybe i got it wrong.


so for 9x11L pots under 400w, it is fine to get like 1 oz each plant, 1.25 oz would be optimal for such space, means you almost running 1w/g
with only 4 weeks veg, so it really depends on the strain and also the flowering period itself.

Some genetics only give me 0.75 oz with 4 week veg, if i add a week more veg it might reach 1oz, and some plants just give a solid 1 oz with 4 week veg.

Veg period for me is counted as soon seedling pops his head above soil.

But i'm intrested in what your yields are etc maybe i can find some good genetics this way...because it aint easy to find a good yielder +good taste, i seem to notice, either way it yields excellent but the smoke is kinda bland, or it yield below average and the taste is superb.

I'm also more into fruity and sweet strains


----------



## 323cheezy (May 3, 2020)

Politieisnietmijnvriend said:


> So many factors.
> But just based on some pictures..they really look like it are plants that totally cannot yield well just based on the space between the nuggets.
> Nuggets also seem pretty small..might be dense...but i don't see huge cola's , maybe i got it wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## nc208 (May 3, 2020)

Treestars put some packs up that are going super fast. 4-600 each.


----------



## Railage (May 3, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Treestars put some packs up that are going super fast. 4-600 each.


thanks for the heads up, fuck that mark up though.

I don’t really like Treestar either, dude smokes too much or something, took like 2 months for him to send my Animal Mints BX1 to the right address.


----------



## nc208 (May 3, 2020)

Railage said:


> thanks for the heads up, fuck that mark up though.
> 
> I don’t really like Treestar either, dude smokes too much or something, took like 2 months for him to send my Animal Mints BX1 to the right address.


Yeah I dont get it to be honest. At those price points you can buy the cuts cheaper. Heck I thought 200 a pack was too much for me.


----------



## kmog33 (May 3, 2020)

Railage said:


> thanks for the heads up, fuck that mark up though.
> 
> I don’t really like Treestar either, dude smokes too much or something, took like 2 months for him to send my Animal Mints BX1 to the right address.


It’s not a Markup anymore...they aren’t for sale anywhere so they are worth whatever someone will pay for them.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 3, 2020)

Most of everything is gone at this point. The drop was around 10 pm eastern time last night. [Treestars]

I have used him before, he is expensive.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 3, 2020)

What about seeds of horror? See they have a lot of bad reviews


----------



## Bakersfield (May 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> What about seeds of horror? See they have a lot of bad reviews


Never had a problem using him.


----------



## SUNDOG (May 3, 2020)

So no more seed junky seeds to the public? 
That sucks, im glad I've kept my Willies Kush Cake cut going.


----------



## numberfour (May 4, 2020)

I reckon treestars could have doubled the price on some strains and still sold out

Wedding Cake F2 x Kush Mints 11 #2

Different pheno to the last pic I posted of this strain, dense frosty buds with that cake nose that has a sweetness to it


----------



## Mr.Estrain (May 4, 2020)

It's disappointing to hear for sure but can't blame him one bit. I probably would have done it long ago tbh. I still have a ton of his gear which I felt lucky to have before but now I feel like I got a Jordan rookie card. 

Seed junky genetics
Triangle kush bx1
Wifi 43 x triangle bx3
Gelato 33 s1
True og x km11 x2
London pound cake x km11 x2
Animal cookies x km11 
Wedding cake f2 x km11 
Wedding cake f4 x2


----------



## Dividedsky (May 4, 2020)

SUNDOG said:


> So no more seed junky seeds to the public?
> That sucks, im glad I've kept my Willies Kush Cake cut going.


Ya thats what my friend was saying...so what happened? Gromer from thugpug is also retiring.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 4, 2020)

Reason I was asking about seeds of horror is he has seed junky still listed. No prices. Doesn't say sold out. Probably leaving it up to get traffic because if you search seed junky they pop up 1st. They definitely have none stocked.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (May 4, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya thats what my friend was saying...so what happened? Gromer from thugpug is also retiring.


Seems like dispensary wars 2020. Having exclusive genetics is a huge selling point. Especially when the genetics are highly coveted. 

That's what fueled the prices on the Starfighter packs back in the day, it was a write off for the dispensaries. What's 6k when you have the hypest of the hype. 

I didn't know gromer was retiring as well! Maybe he gonna try and land a deal like seed junky.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 4, 2020)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Seems like dispensary wars 2020. Having exclusive genetics is a huge selling point. Especially when the genetics are highly coveted.
> 
> That's what fueled the prices on the Starfighter packs back in the day, it was a write off for the dispensaries. What's 6k when you have the hypest of the hype.
> 
> I didn't know gromer was retiring as well! Maybe he gonna try and land a deal like seed junky.


Not with gromer. He has health issues. Degenerative spinal issue


----------



## Observe & Report (May 4, 2020)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Seems like dispensary wars 2020. Having exclusive genetics is a huge selling point.


It's the name, the genetics are irrelevant. Once federal goes legal the dispensaries will be trademarking product names, not the name of the varietal which can't be trademarked, so you'll only be able to get it at their outlets even if a greenhouse worker steals the cut. The market will consolidate to half a dozen trademarked products dominating like Budweiser, Bud Light, High Life, etc... and a zillion craft growers will fight over the scraps offered by gourmands who are too lazy to grow their own or get it from their buddy.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 4, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Reason I was asking about seeds of horror is he has seed junky still listed. No prices. Doesn't say sold out. Probably leaving it up to get traffic because if you search seed junky they pop up 1st. They definitely have none stocked.


When he has no prices listed that means they are not available.
The few times I've ordered from him he delivered as promised with no drama.
Treestarsseedbank.com, on the other hand, I had to email him about order confirmation, then where my order was 2 weeks later and finally they showed up with a free full retail pack as a freebie.
I think he can afford it with his prices. $350 for the same gear I can get at Neptune for $250.
He must hustle though, because he offers packs I can't find elsewhere.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 4, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> When he has no prices listed that means they are not available.
> The few times I've ordered from him he delivered as promised with no drama.
> Treestarsseedbank.com, on the other hand, I had to email him about order confirmation, then where my order was 2 weeks later and finally they showed up with a free full retail pack as a freebie.
> I think he can afford it with his prices. $350 for the same gear I can get at Neptune for $250.
> He must hustle though, because he offers packs I can't find elsewhere.


Ya, he has packs at $500+. I know its crazy but when you think about it, dudes will be auctioning off packs for far more than that.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (May 7, 2020)

Two phenos of animal mints bx1


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 7, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> I've ran their clones from dispensary, they.were fine. A lot of outdoor growers run their gear in Cali.


Pics?


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 7, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Pics?


Nope


----------



## 323cheezy (May 7, 2020)

I’m starting to think the kush mints is better than wedding cake ... there so many mints now.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 7, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> I’m starting to think the kush mints is better than wedding cake ... there so many mints now.


Got a cut from pcg. Been wanting to run km for a long time now. What's the terps like?


----------



## 323cheezy (May 7, 2020)

Nice kushy ol school flavors. Hits hard nice expansion on the lungs . Definitely black coffee pre 98 vibes and some fire og gas on the backend.

pcg just got wedding cake thinking of running that., but rather do the km


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (May 7, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> Nice kushy ol school flavors. Hits hard nice expansion on the lungs . Definitely black coffee pre 98 vibes and some fire og gas on the backend.
> 
> pcg just got wedding cake thinking of running that., but rather do the km


I'm gonna run both when I can get the WC. Sold out on me last time I tried.


----------



## numberfour (May 8, 2020)

Wedding Cake F2 x Kush Mints #11
Great structure and he stinks

Was planning F2's / out crosses before the whole retiring / $400 - $600 packs happened. One of my favourite strains to flower and smoke. Out of 4 seeds I've 2 females the male above and I'm still sexing the 4th plant. I've also two phenos in flower which I'll be revegging and working.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 9, 2020)

Mr.Estrain said:


> It's disappointing to hear for sure but can't blame him one bit. I probably would have done it long ago tbh. I still have a ton of his gear which I felt lucky to have before but now I feel like I got a Jordan rookie card.
> 
> Seed junky genetics
> Triangle kush bx1
> ...


Throw up a group picture of all of these.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (May 9, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Throw up a group picture of all of these.




Boomshakalaka 

These are all for breeding projects with the exception of the London pound mints, those were a personal treat.


----------



## Joedank (May 9, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Wedding Cake F2 x Kush Mints #11
> Great structure and he stinks
> View attachment 4559037
> Was planning F2's / out crosses before the whole retiring / $400 - $600 packs happened. One of my favourite strains to flower and smoke. Out of 4 seeds I've 2 females the male above and I'm still sexing the 4th plant. I've also two phenos in flower which I'll be revegging and working.


I am no guru but that node spacing and flower size to stem width looks awful. Got a pic of it’s nice structure?
I have attached a few pics of a male that I believe has good structure. But I would love to learn more about your views on this subject.


----------



## bigbongloads (May 9, 2020)

Neptune SeedBank has a ton of seedjunky gear being auctioned off some starting at $1,000 bid lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 9, 2020)

Mr.Estrain said:


> View attachment 4560206
> 
> Boomshakalaka
> 
> These are all for breeding projects with the exception of the London pound mints, those were a personal treat.


The True oG and Wifi43 Hybrids I like.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 9, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> I’m starting to think the kush mints is better than wedding cake ... there so many mints now.


My puta breath from thugpug was fire...wedding cake x mendobreath


----------



## Mr.Estrain (May 9, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> The True oG and Wifi43 Hybrids I like.


Yeah I thought the true og was slept on. I'm hoping to find a nice stud from those.


----------



## numberfour (May 11, 2020)

Joedank said:


> I am no guru but that node spacing and flower size to stem width looks awful. Got a pic of it’s nice structure?
> I have attached a few pics of a male that I believe has good structure. But I would love to learn more about your views on this subject.


Haha, C'on Joe, you really want to dick swing against a plant flowering outside in the UK in a 1ltr pot of soil out of season in late spring ?


----------



## Joedank (May 11, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Haha, C'on Joe, you really want to dick swing against a plant flowering outside in the UK in a 1ltr pot of soil out of season in late spring ?


Of course not man no disrespect intended. I asked why you liked the structure.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (May 12, 2020)

Some shots of the animal mints 
This is the cut I kept 
This cut was all kush with hints of lemon, it's pretty strong, fucks your day up


----------



## Avant_Gardener (May 12, 2020)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Some shots of the animal mints View attachment 4563157
> This is the cut I kept View attachment 4563158
> This cut was all kush with hints of lemon, it's pretty strong, fucks your day up View attachment 4563159View attachment 4563160


That makes my day!


----------



## numberfour (May 13, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Of course not man no disrespect intended. I asked why you liked the structure.


Out of the Wedding Cake's and Wedding Cake crosses I've flowered over the past few years, the ones I really liked (flowering / smoking) were a little leggy with an open structure. That's one of the traits I'd like to get with the seeds I'll make. I can see where you're coming from with the male but I can see how he'd be if he was under a light in a tent.

Your male looks tight and stacked  

Wedding Cake F2 x Kush Mints 11 #4....


----------



## numberfour (May 13, 2020)

Any Seed Junky fans in Canada check these guys out



https://deliveredweed.co/?post_type=product&s=Seed+Junky+Genetics&product_cat=



Packs still at normal prices CAD$250 but going fast. I've already asked about international delivery but they don't ship outside of Canada


----------



## EastCoastIndica (May 13, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Any Seed Junky fans in Canada check these guys out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in Canada and I'm guessing scam. I used the contact form to inquire if the Gelato 33 fems were in breeders packaging, the reply I got was that they are repackaged with a piece of the original breeders packaging with it. I then replied if it was a full pack why they would feel the need to repackage it and only include a piece of the original package..... No response, I'd stay far away.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 13, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Any Seed Junky fans in Canada check these guys out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These guys are definitely a Scam. No working Ig, or proper contact. Meh.


----------



## bigbongloads (May 13, 2020)

Yeah they got packs listed that haven’t been available in years. Seems sketchy to me


----------



## Mr.Estrain (May 13, 2020)

Yeah, when something seems to good to be true it generally is. As soon as I seen the packs available I knew it was a scam, no way those would be sitting around still.


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 13, 2020)

I kno two places that have some left at the markup price is it worth the gamble. ?

I’d never spend this for seeds but I’m a big fan of wedding cakes and kush mints etc .. Being that this is the last hooray supposedly is the hype worth it ?


----------



## Mr.Estrain (May 13, 2020)

That's a tough call. You have to weigh YOUR desire for the genetics vs the price/ethical issues with the price gouging. 

I do believe this is the last hurrah for some time though. 

That said, there are a ton of other breeders working with his stuff. You might be able to find the flavor or effect you like in one of those.


----------



## Balockaye (May 14, 2020)

Supreme seed bank just put some up on their website if anyone is looking. $400 and up.


----------



## RedEyedNReady (May 16, 2020)

Is supreme legit?


----------



## Bakersfield (May 16, 2020)

RedEyedNReady said:


> Is supreme legit?


They look like a clone of Neptune's site.


----------



## Balockaye (May 16, 2020)

RedEyedNReady said:


> Is supreme legit?


I ordered from them once on 4/20 and everything went good for me. Got my order within a week.


----------



## RedEyedNReady (May 17, 2020)

Well we bit the bullet and ordered some Gelato 41 x Sherb BX1 from them. Hopefully they’re legit with good germ rates. Fingers crossed


----------



## numberfour (May 18, 2020)

I'll hunt a little deeper next time before posting links

Got an order with Supreme seeds which should be here in the UK soon and made another order yesterday. So far everything checks out but will update once packages land. 

Wedding Cake F2 x Kush Mints 11 #2

Little smaller in height than the #4 I've posted before, no gas with this girl shes has a sweet twist on the nose which is mouthwatering. Frosty dense buds, sunset colours on some of the fans. Will be revegging and F2ing both phenos, its not been the best run yet both phenos have finished real strong.


----------



## Avant_Gardener (May 19, 2020)

numberfour said:


> I'll hunt a little deeper next time before posting links
> 
> Got an order with Supreme seeds which should be here in the UK soon and made another order yesterday. So far everything checks out but will update once packages land.
> 
> ...


Oh My! Looking Luscious


----------



## Snowback (May 22, 2020)

EastCoastIndica said:


> I'm in Canada and I'm guessing scam. I used the contact form to inquire if the Gelato 33 fems were in breeders packaging, the reply I got was that they are repackaged with a piece of the original breeders packaging with it. I then replied if it was a full pack why they would feel the need to repackage it and only include a piece of the original package..... No response, I'd stay far away.


Those guys were "busted" a few years ago selling fake Godfather OG seeds. Buyer beware. I'm kind of surprised that they are still around.


----------



## HuF87 (May 22, 2020)

Snowback & EastCoastIndica, guys are you talking about seedsupreme.com been a scam right!?

SJ is currently on supremeseedbank.com and they’re not related!
Don’t get confused... if any have more reviews on supremeseedbank.com would love to read you as many I think!


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 22, 2020)

HuF87 said:


> Snowback & EastCoastIndica, guys are you talking about seedsupreme.com been a scam right!?
> 
> SJ is currently on supremeseedbank.com and they’re not related!
> Don’t get confused... if any have more reviews on supremeseedbank.com would love to read you as many I think!


I think the we’re talking about this other bank in Canada I emailed also saying that they have seed junky stock


----------



## Snowback (May 23, 2020)

HuF87 said:


> Snowback & EastCoastIndica, guys are you talking about seedsupreme.com been a scam right!?
> 
> SJ is currently on supremeseedbank.com and they’re not related!
> Don’t get confused... if any have more reviews on supremeseedbank.com would love to read you as many I think!


no man. we were talking about a different


silverhazefiend said:


> I think the we’re talking about this other bank in Canada I emailed also saying that they have seed junky stock


Yep.


----------



## numberfour (May 24, 2020)

Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints11 #2 down

Impressed with both phenos (#2 and #4) and put them into reveg

Seed run next, got some Wedding Cake F4 and more Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mint 11 to hunt through

Little pollen from the WCf2 x KM11 #8 to use for a few f2's


----------



## Dividedsky (May 26, 2020)

Im about to pull the trigger on a pack.. leaning towards ice cream cake x kushmints and the acai gelato x kushmints. Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## Avant_Gardener (May 26, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Im about to pull the trigger on a pack.. leaning towards ice cream cake x kushmints and the acai gelato x kushmints. Any input would be appreciated!


Its a coin flip. You'll find happiness in each one >>>


----------



## Dividedsky (May 26, 2020)

Avant_Gardener said:


> Its a coin flip. You'll find happiness in each one >>>


Ya I feel like I'd do well with either or. Got my room dialed in to a T. Running a sealed flower room w co2 and mini split a/c. Really like what I've seen from kush mints 11. My buddy got awesome results from icc. I know they can sometimes be finicky and herm prone but that doesn't scare me, at all... I've been growing a lot of thugpug lately with great success! Thugpug brings the heat so need to get seeds from a breeder/seed co that could rival what I've been running and seed junky seems like the only one, well also DVG, they put out heat.


----------



## Snowback (May 27, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Im about to pull the trigger on a pack.. leaning towards ice cream cake x kushmints and the acai gelato x kushmints. Any input would be appreciated!


Ice cream cake x kushmints would be my choice. Easy choice.


----------



## numberfour (May 29, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I feel like I'd do well with either or. Got my room dialed in to a T. Running a sealed flower room w co2 and mini split a/c. Really like what I've seen from kush mints 11. My buddy got awesome results from icc. I know they can sometimes be finicky and herm prone but that doesn't scare me, at all... I've been growing a lot of thugpug lately with great success! Thugpug brings the heat so need to get seeds from a breeder/seed co that could rival what I've been running and seed junky seems like the only one, well also DVG, they put out heat.


Flowered 6 strains so far form SJG, found with these types of stains its always best to stip lowers and anything that isnt getting adequate light. Out of Wedding Cake BX1, Wedding Cake F4, Wedding Punch, Secret Cookies x Kush Mints11, OGee Kush x Triangle Mints F1 and Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints11 I only had balls on the BX1 and that was due to leaving the lowers on.

Which cross did you go for in the end? I've not flowered either just seen more documented ICC x KM11 than the AC x KM11


----------



## numberfour (May 29, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Got an order with Supreme seeds which should be here in the UK soon and made another order yesterday. So far everything checks out but will update once packages land.


Supreme Seed Bank is legit

Seed Junky seeds are in the next order


----------



## Dividedsky (May 29, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Flowered 6 strains so far form SJG, found with these types of stains its always best to stip lowers and anything that isnt getting adequate light. Out of Wedding Cake BX1, Wedding Cake F4, Wedding Punch, Secret Cookies x Kush Mints11, OGee Kush x Triangle Mints F1 and Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints11 I only had balls on the BX1 and that was due to leaving the lowers on.
> 
> Which cross did you go for in the end? I've not flowered either just seen more documented ICC x KM11 than the AC x KM11


Ya I lollipop the shit out my plants. You really need to with cookie genetics,you don't want lowers that are not getting adequate light, just ups your chances for a herm. Went with icc × km11. Here's my meat breath about to go into flower, lowers are stripped and lollipop'd.


----------



## Snowback (May 29, 2020)

A couple years ago my buddy did two packs or Meatbreath. It was excellent! Best of luck with that one.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 30, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Supreme Seed Bank is legit
> View attachment 4579850
> Seed Junky seeds are in the next order


These are jungle boy seeds?


----------



## numberfour (May 31, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> These are jungle boy seeds?



Yeah, picked up Florida Kush and Triangle Canyon. No fan boy but I'm interested to see what they put out. Like to think that any one who hunts through that amount of seeds picks up a thing or two.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 31, 2020)

They will be nice. They have legit cuts and the facility to do work in. Should be on par with Cannarado, CSI, Exotic, etc. I only saw 2 out of their drop though I was interested in. Everyone else had a better version of what they were offering terpene wise imo. The Florida Kush and Daiquiri cross is all I would fuck with. You want OGK go to CSI. You want flavors go to Rado.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 31, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> They will be nice. They have legit cuts and the facility to do work in. Should be on par with Cannarado, CSI, Exotic, etc. I only saw 2 out of their drop though I was interested in. Everyone else had a better version of what they were offering terpene wise imo. The Florida Kush and Daiquiri cross is all I would fuck with. You want OGK go to CSI. You want flavors go to Rado.


I wanted to try out rado, but I heard it herms like crazy. Herms don't scare be off, my grow is properly dialed in with mini split a/c, co2, dehu, yada, yada, yada. Also I lollipop the shit out of all my cookie/cake genetics to get rid of any larf. To be honest some people have to deal with herm plants when looking for a fire pheno of cookie/cake genetics, with that being said I heard cannarado strains were throwing alot of herm'n plants.


----------



## nc208 (May 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I wanted to try out rado, but I heard it herms like crazy. Herms don't scare be off, my grow is properly dialed in with mini split a/c, co2, dehu, yada, yada, yada. Also I lollipop the shit out of all my cookie/cake genetics to get rid of any larf. To be honest some people have to deal with herm plants when looking for a fire pheno of cookie/cake genetics, with that being said I heard cannarado strains were throwing alot of herm'n plants.


I've read the same thing about Archive, IHG, Seed Junky and they all have crazy fire. Cookie strains are a bit more known for it, I dunno how that is the breeders fault?
I've had a cpl show up on first runs and then 2nd runs were nanner free. Chalk it up to me stressing it usually I guess. 
Jm2c


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 31, 2020)

All I know is Rado out there telling folks to use PGRs on his crosses to help prevent herms. That's kind of messed up considering the controversies behind the health concerns of ingesting pot grown using PGRs.

Why would he suggest that? Crazy, imo.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 31, 2020)

He could be Al Qaeda and his seed packets shipped in pipe bombs. I am still buying the genetics. I don't get into the political minutia. His cuts are the same shit everyone else is using his combinations are just better. Not to mention the first 25 or so pages of this thread are nothing but herm reports.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 31, 2020)

Herms are one thing, telling folks to spray or use harmful chemicals is something different.

I have no issue running gear with the chance to herm. Suggesting the use of plant growth regulators on non ornamental crops is not cool to me.


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 31, 2020)

numberfour said:


> View attachment 4581491
> Yeah, picked up Florida Kush and Triangle Canyon. No fan boy but I'm interested to see what they put out. Like to think that any one who hunts through that amount of seeds picks up a thing or two.


I want these exact two but I can’t find any grows besides on the jungle boys iG of finished product .. 400-500$ is steep when I spent 500$ And got 10 packs earlier


----------



## Dividedsky (May 31, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> All I know is Rado out there telling folks to use PGRs on his crosses to help prevent herms. That's kind of messed up considering the controversies behind the health concerns of ingesting pot grown using PGRs.
> 
> Why would he suggest that? Crazy, imo.


Thats fucking insane, and just downright stupid info. People, especially breeders that have huge followings online need to watch what they fucking say. Bunch of noob growers are going to be dousing pgrs on there plants now. Like wtf!


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 31, 2020)

I have no dog in this fight but I’ve noticed majority of the top shelf uses pgr .. pgr isn’t being used by the homegrower it’s the farms 

Ive had cookie and ogs for sure that are pgr u can tell from the shape of the nugs and density .. I used to wonder why my nugs would not be as dense or pretty but I’m guessing it’s the pgr vs organic

I get density but compared to some strains I’ve had it’s no way to get that density with organics


----------



## Bakersfield (May 31, 2020)

PGR weed is disgusting.


----------



## Snowback (May 31, 2020)

Dense, but very ugly, and with low trichome coverage. That's what Paclo bud looks like in my area. Just the suspicion of it makes weed basically unsellable/unbuyable.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 31, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> I have no dog in this fight but I’ve noticed majority of the top shelf uses pgr .. pgr isn’t being used by the homegrower it’s the farms
> 
> Ive had cookie and ogs for sure that are pgr u can tell from the shape of the nugs and density .. I used to wonder why my nugs would not be as dense or pretty but I’m guessing it’s the pgr vs organic
> 
> I get density but compared to some strains I’ve had it’s no way to get that density with organics


That's the big offenders for sure, big farms/producers. There are


Bakersfield said:


> PGR weed is disgusting.
> 
> View attachment 4582043View attachment 4582044View attachment 4582045


That is what a lot of rec weed looks like in oregon. Those 50 dollar ounces yo.


----------



## numberfour (Jun 1, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> I want these exact two but I can’t find any grows besides on the jungle boys iG of finished product .. 400-500$ is steep when I spent 500$ And got 10 packs earlier


Hear and agree with you on prices but sometimes you just have to bite the bullet...

...and pay international shipping on top 

Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints 11 #4


----------



## Snowback (Jun 2, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That's the big offenders for sure, big farms/producers. There are
> That is what a lot of rec weed looks like in oregon. Those 50 dollar ounces yo.


This is just today off of IG:
https://gramho.com/media/2322176256398947645


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Jun 4, 2020)

Excited to get the Wedding Cake F4s as a part of a trade. Sent out 8 packs his way but dude hasn’t picked up his package at the post yet and it’s been there for almost a week. Hoping everything goes smoothly fingers crossed


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 4, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> PGR weed is disgusting.
> 
> View attachment 4582043View attachment 4582044View attachment 4582045


Looks like beasters! Lol


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 4, 2020)

I’m trying to stay offline bc there’s some packs of seed junky left for a pretty penny and I’m not tryna fall into the trap lol but the kush mints and the açaí berry are on my radar


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 4, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> I’m trying to stay offline bc there’s some packs of seed junky left for a pretty penny and I’m not tryna fall into the trap lol but the kush mints and the açaí berry are on my radar


You should get em, I've been eyeing those as well


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 4, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> You should get em, I've been eyeing those as well


im this close ..after these next packs land I’ll grab em


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 4, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Looks like beasters! Lol


It is. A lot of it looked like this. I almost said the same thing when I first saw it but then moved on quickly as I want to forget the decade + of that fuckin donkey shit infiltrating everywhere.


----------



## Jonny Lan (Jun 7, 2020)

I pulled the trigger a couple weeks ago and bought a pack of Ice Cream Cake x Kushmints, two packs of grape pie x kushmints from treestars, the package arrived safely. I ordered two packs of animal mints bx from healthy made seeds that have been stuck in Los Angeles since the 22nd so I’m getting worried. Usually I’m patient but Nothing like spending thousands on seeds and getting them captured anyways total thats 2500 plus shipping for seeds that normally would have only been about 1100 and 100 percent worth it!! Don’t sleep!


----------



## growster_23 (Jun 7, 2020)

Jonny Lan said:


> I pulled the trigger a couple weeks ago and bought a pack of Ice Cream Cake x Kushmints, two packs of grape pie x kushmints from treestars, the package arrived safely. I ordered two packs of animal mints bx from healthy made seeds that have been stuck in Los Angeles since the 22nd so I’m getting worried. Usually I’m patient but Nothing like spending thousands on seeds and getting them captured anyways total thats 2500 plus shipping for seeds that normally would have only been about 1100 and 100 percent worth it!! Don’t sleep!


Bro why spend all that money on priced gouged seeds when you could've bought a KM clone for 300$ and a ICC clone for $300 and I'm sure there's a AM 15 clone out there for the same price and bought some reversal spray and made those crosses yourself.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 7, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> Bro why spend all that money on priced gouged seeds when you could've bought a KM clone for 300$ and a ICC clone for $300 and I'm sure there's a AM 15 clone out there for the same price and bought some reversal spray and made those crosses yourself.


I can’t speak for him but having the original packs will always be the better option to me especially if u plan on breeding ..All those clones came from seed at some point


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 7, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> Bro why spend all that money on priced gouged seeds when you could've bought a KM clone for 300$ and a ICC clone for $300 and I'm sure there's a AM 15 clone out there for the same price and bought some reversal spray and made those crosses yourself.


What type of Goofy Shit are you talking about. It is always better to pheno hunt and have something unique from the rest..

Where did you get that animal mints 15 anything? Seedjunkies follows the loudreserve and shown his work.

The Real People from the forum era hunt. All you new guys Without Genetics want to buy something.


----------



## Jonny Lan (Jun 7, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> Bro why spend all that money on priced gouged seeds when you could've bought a KM clone for 300$ and a ICC clone for $300 and I'm sure there's a AM 15 clone out there for the same price and bought some reversal spray and made those crosses yourself.





silverhazefiend said:


> I can’t speak for him but having the original packs will always be the better option to me especially if u plan on breeding ..All those clones came from seed at some point


‍ I would rather have the breeder packs cause even if I don’t grow it out I can still resell them. These packs I ordered were my second picks as I already had all the seedjunky gear I wanted. I don’t know if the clones I would have gotten would have been authentic unless Just Blazin sent them to me. With all those clones and reversal spray I would end up with a bunch of fems anyways. I am doing some breeding projects as well.


----------



## SmSumodude20 (Jun 8, 2020)

Has anyone ever seen fake sjg gear? I found some of these but compared to the ones I've gotten from seed banks, like the one on the left, they seem off.
Sticker is not glossy and the seal press looks different.


----------



## Snowback (Jun 9, 2020)

I had an old pack laying around from a couple years ago and I just checked it. It seems to have a label that is like the one on the right, however it is glossy. So that makes 3 different types of label. I can't say if any of these are fake but I will say this: At the prices SJ is selling for right now, I would not be surprised at all if fake packs are making the rounds. There is strong incentive for the unethical people to scam when the profit margin is so high.


----------



## Snowback (Jun 9, 2020)

You wanna really test for authenticity? Grow a pack and if you don't throw at least one hermie, it's not true SJ.
I am being sarcastic, but, yeah, maybe not completely.


----------



## numberfour (Jun 9, 2020)

Jonny Lan said:


> I pulled the trigger a couple weeks ago and bought a pack of Ice Cream Cake x Kushmints, two packs of grape pie x kushmints from treestars, the package arrived safely. I ordered two packs of animal mints bx from healthy made seeds that have been stuck in Los Angeles since the 22nd so I’m getting worried. Usually I’m patient but Nothing like spending thousands on seeds and getting them captured anyways total thats 2500 plus shipping for seeds that normally would have only been about 1100 and 100 percent worth it!! Don’t sleep!


Nice selection

I've had and still have seeds waiting at LA distribution center, just one of those things we have to ride out



SmSumodude20 said:


> Has anyone ever seen fake sjg gear? I found some of these but compared to the ones I've gotten from seed banks, like the one on the left, they seem off.
> Sticker is not glossy and the seal press looks different.
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get them ? 

Your post reminded me of something the Jungle Boys put up on their IG yesterday about fake IG accounts / websites in their name (not a new thing) but Karma commented on the post and said scammers have tripled since March.


----------



## Craigson (Jun 9, 2020)

SmSumodude20 said:


> Has anyone ever seen fake sjg gear? I found some of these but compared to the ones I've gotten from seed banks, like the one on the left, they seem off.
> Sticker is not glossy and the seal press looks different.
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm Ive seen packs lately w a weird thinner, fancier font used as well.


----------



## numberfour (Jun 9, 2020)

Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints 11 #4

This aint leaving the house...rolled a little tester and flavour is just on point. Vanilla, marzipan (kinda reminds me of the flavours you get from eating a Mr Kipling Bakewell Tart) on the inhale. Exhale is more pronounced with a little gas. Strong comfortable stone.

I have #4 and #2 revegging at the moment along with this male Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints 11 #8 

I've really liked this male so thought I'd keep him around for a while. Also just sexed a second male Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints 11 (#7) and a Wedding Cake F4 male which I'll use in this run


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Jun 9, 2020)

There's gotta be a way to verify the banks that carried his gear legitimately. Maybe reach out on IG? I would think there would only be a few and they'd be reputable.


----------



## SmSumodude20 (Jun 9, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Nice selection
> 
> I've had and still have seeds waiting at LA distribution center, just one of those things we have to ride out
> 
> ...


Well I originally found some dude posting them on IG, then I found their twitter which linked to an ebay listing.
Lots of red flags but figured it was worth a try with ebay protection, I actually ended up returning them. I thought it was worth sharing though.


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Jun 9, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints 11 #4
> View attachment 4590072
> This aint leaving the house...rolled a little tester and flavour is just on point. Vanilla, marzipan (kinda reminds me of the flavours you get from eating a Mr Kipling Bakewell Tart) on the inhale. Exhale is more pronounced with a little gas. Strong comfortable stone.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have purchased the kush mints line. Only based on what others have had to say about it. After seeing what you've show, i would definitely pull the trigger on a pack or two. Cheers!


----------



## Jonny Lan (Jun 10, 2020)

I’m glad healthy made seeds seems legit but when I asked Just Blazin about them he said he never heard of em lol. They have made it in I just gotta go pick them up from my grandfathers house. Just a heads up, when I compared packs from Kush mints line to the ones from the wedding cake line I notice a difference in the way they were heat pressed and even the label sticker I slightly different. I never really thought of either of them as being glossy though.


----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jun 12, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> PGR weed is disgusting.
> 
> View attachment 4582043View attachment 4582044View attachment 4582045


Top image and bottom pair of buds look normal. I find sticky buds tend to round off and have smooth lines if stored tightly away. The one swathed with orangey-brown stigmas is freakish looking though. That stands out.

Some people apparently think you can identify sex of plant to be grown, by comparing images of seed. Is similar thing going on here?


----------



## strictlyflavours (Jun 12, 2020)

i notice people get the odd herm here and there even with the very expensive and reputable breeders like seed junky genetics, in house genetics, dying breed seeds etc. thing is with all these new flavourful strains coming out with very deep and mixed lineages herms are naturally more common in there genetics so I don't think personally you should throw out a whole pack because of just 1 or 2 herms, instead you should look for those amazing phenos that these breeders genetics have a capability of producing that you turn into a keeper to produce absolute 10/10 smoke with no issues.


----------



## rmzrmz (Jun 12, 2020)

LA KUSH CAKE #5


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 12, 2020)

end_of_the_tunnel said:


> Top image and bottom pair of buds look normal. I find sticky buds tend to round off and have smooth lines if stored tightly away. The one swathed with orangey-brown stigmas is freakish looking though. That stands out.
> 
> Some people apparently think you can identify sex of plant to be grown, by comparing images of seed. Is similar thing going on here?


Yeah, it's all bro-science, bro.


----------



## numberfour (Jun 13, 2020)

Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints11 #2




close up with my kids microscope


Beautiful nose, cake with that sweetness again, hard to describe but think its a trait of the Wedding Cake f2, not much KM11 in the mix. Frosty buds with no give on the squeeze. Flavour follows the nose and it a little more subdued than the #4 posted the other day but minimal gas. Chilled easy going stone, not too couch locked.


----------



## Jonny Lan (Jun 13, 2020)

So I think I can see what some guys are saying about the glossy sticker on the SJGs, I figure it’s the one on the right. The one on the left is consistent with all my other packs and this is my first “glossy pack” on the right. I must say though that the pack on the right was heat pressed the same way as all the kushmints crosses I have but the sticker is the same as the one the left. I’m sure there is nothing to worry about but I’ll ask seed junky what he thinks just to be sure. Btw this is my order I just got from Healthy Made Seeds.


----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jun 13, 2020)

The frost on the underside of those sugar leaves contrasts nicely with colour.



numberfour said:


> Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints11 #2
> View attachment 4593894
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## numberfour (Jun 14, 2020)

end_of_the_tunnel said:


> The frost on the underside of those sugar leaves contrasts nicely with colour.


I normally remove all trim leaves (dry sift to make edibles and hash) but left them on this run due to how well they looked

Wedding Cake F4 

I sex all my seed plants by taking the top, putting it straight into water and into 1212 (usually the floor of my 4 x . They all show sex within 2 / 3 weeks with most throwing roots. This is the last plant to sex and I'll get a little pollen off him before he goes in the bin, the plant he came from is already flowering as I'm looking to make some F4 crosses next run.


----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jun 14, 2020)

F4? Preservation run? I have a small collection of seed. You giving me dangerous thoughts. Time and space is never enough even with little plants, but its still worth the effort.


----------



## numberfour (Jun 15, 2020)

end_of_the_tunnel said:


> F4? Preservation run? I have a small collection of seed. You giving me dangerous thoughts. Time and space is never enough even with little plants, but its still worth the effort.


F2's, couple of crosses, just a bit of fun pollen chucking

Follow those thoughts, make the space and time. I've found making a few seeds this past year highly rewarding. This is one of the cross's I made,

Adhesive x (Secret Cookies x Kush Mints11) #3


This thread https://www.rollitup.org/t/schwaggy-ps-random-stuff.981386/ has some amazing info on breeding, keeping males in the same tent within a plastic box etc, good read along with Chuckers Paradise thread.


----------



## CrvenaZvezda (Jun 19, 2020)

I know I’m late to the party but what’s going on with SJ gear? Just saw a pack on the auction block for over 1300$!!

Seed banks also apparently raised prices by more than 100% prior to selling off what appears to be the remainder of original packs.


----------



## SourDeezz (Jun 19, 2020)

He stopped selling seeds to the public after he started collaborating with cookies


----------



## CrvenaZvezda (Jun 19, 2020)

SourDeezz said:


> He stopped selling seeds to the public after he started collaborating with cookies


Damn, wish I would of invested in more of his gear when I was stocking up last year. Seems like people made a killing reselling packs. 

I got a pack left [kush mints x wedding cake] and at the rate these packs are selling I’m tempted in doing the same if the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## SourDeezz (Jun 19, 2020)

Put it up on Neptune's auction site, get you a nice penny for the pack


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Jun 20, 2020)

Stay clear of zimyh810. We agree to a trade and he never followed through. My package was delivered about 2 weeks ago and since the day it was delivered he hasn’t logged back on. I’m out over 800 in stock for nothing. Don’t want to see anyone else get burned by this guy


----------



## Railage (Jun 28, 2020)

Açaí Gelato X Kush Mints 11, 3 phenos day 42.


----------



## nc208 (Jun 28, 2020)

Railage said:


> Açaí Gelato X Kush Mints 11, 3 phenos day 42.
> 
> View attachment 4608152View attachment 4608154View attachment 4608156View attachment 4608159View attachment 4608161


What's the Terps like so far?


----------



## Railage (Jun 28, 2020)

nc208 said:


> What's the Terps like so far?


some people are saying they’re getting some berries but all I got on all 3 of them are those cookie terps, like a sweet doughieness and an og funk back end.


----------



## Crude_Jude (Jun 30, 2020)

I was able to scoop most of the packs I wanted right before the price shot up. Out of this list which ones would y’all wanna run first? 

Animal Face x Sherbcrasher 
Bermuda Pie Cake : Wedding Pie x TK bx3
Dosi X Sherb bx1
GMO x Sunset Octane
The Menage: Zkittlez x TK bx3 x Gelato 41 x Kushmints 11
Orange Pushpop x Sherbcrasher
Orange Cookies x kushmints 11
LA pop rocks: Zkittlez x animal cookies x TK bx2
cookies and cake x kushmints 11
Jealousy: Gelato 41 x Sherb bx1
Kushmints F2
Ogee Crasher
SFV OG x Sherb bx1
Animal mints bx1 : Animal mints x Wedding cake
Acai Gelato x Kushmints #11
Fire Mints: Fire OG x kushmints
London pound mints: LPC #75 x KM#11


----------



## Snowback (Jul 1, 2020)

I'm seeing most SJ stuff listed for about $500/pack on seed bank pages. And that's if they are even able to get them. I have animal cookies x kushmints 11, and although I like it, I have to laugh at the thought of paying $500 for a pack of them. I'm sorry, but there is just cheaper fire out there. 

In answer to your question, I would start with "London Pound Mints" ( I VERY BRIEFLY considered paying the $500 to get those ones), followed by "Animal Mints Bx1". 

Btw, all of that would have cost you $8,500 @ $500/pack. Lol. Happy hunting!


----------



## Crude_Jude (Jul 1, 2020)

The only ones I paid that much for was animal mints and LPM. it hurts the wallet but a lot of these packs are selling for 1k plus on auction now. What do you think of the jealousy?


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Jul 1, 2020)

Crude_Jude said:


> The only ones I paid that much for was animal mints and LPM. it hurts the wallet but a lot of these packs are selling for 1k plus on auction now. What do you think of the jealousy?


That"s some incredibly beautiful. When those packs are gone they are gone.


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Jul 1, 2020)

Crude_Jude said:


> The only ones I paid that much for was animal mints and LPM. it hurts the wallet but a lot of these packs are selling for 1k plus on auction now. What do you think of the jealousy?


What is the difference between Orange Cookies and Orange Push POP?


----------



## nc208 (Jul 1, 2020)

Snowback said:


> I'm seeing most SJ stuff listed for about $500/pack on seed bank pages. And that's if they are even able to get them. I have animal cookies x kushmints 11, and although I like it, I have to laugh at the thought of paying $500 for a pack of them. I'm sorry, but there is just cheaper fire out there.
> 
> In answer to your question, I would start with "London Pound Mints" ( I VERY BRIEFLY considered paying the $500 to get those ones), followed by "Animal Mints Bx1".
> 
> Btw, all of that would have cost you $8,500 @ $500/pack. Lol. Happy hunting!


Its pennies if your not a hobby or med grower. If its your business then your going to make some bank off those packs by finding a decent girl.


----------



## Crude_Jude (Jul 1, 2020)

Avant_Gardener said:


> What is the difference between Orange Cookies and Orange Push POP?


Orange push pop is a sherb pheno crossed with orange juice. Orange cookies is just GSC crossed with orange juice.


----------



## Crude_Jude (Jul 1, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Its pennies if your not a hobby or med grower. If its your business then your going to make some bank off those packs by finding a decent girl.


Yeah I work for a decent sized licensed facility in sac so it’s worth the expense. SJ isn’t all we’re running we also have a bunch of archive dying breed umami and capulator but SJG are definitely doing really well in our market.


----------



## Snowback (Jul 1, 2020)

Crude_Jude said:


> The only ones I paid that much for was animal mints and LPM. it hurts the wallet but a lot of these packs are selling for 1k plus on auction now. What do you think of the jealousy?


It seems to be pretty popular on IG, but other than that I really can't comment due to lack of knowledge. I look forward to reading any updates and experience that people have with it. One thing though, I don't like the name. I like funny or positive names for strains. If it smokes good however, I would still happily have it!


----------



## Snowback (Jul 1, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Its pennies if your not a hobby or med grower. If its your business then your going to make some bank off those packs by finding a decent girl.


Sure, I respect the big money guys out there, and I respect that the market bears whatever prices the market will bear. It's just that there comes a point where it gets kind of funny and worthy of commenting on. We see, over the course of a few months, prices go from $150 to $500, now some places $700, and even more at auctions. For the same stuff. It has an air of Dutch Tulip Mania to it. I really do like my Animal Cookies x Kushmints 11 and for $150 (which I didn't even pay), I think it's a fair deal. Free market. 

It's interesting how these packs keep coming up for sale, even with his supposedly no longer making packs available to the public. Lots of stuff in storage out there maybe? Or maybe a genius marketing idea?


----------



## lungbutter (Jul 2, 2020)

not sure if this helps but ive done these 3
Wedding cake x Gelato 33 
Animal Face x Kush Mints 11
LA Beatink (OG x KM11)

all really nice, i thought the animal face cross was the best one, cake probably second


----------



## Crude_Jude (Jul 2, 2020)

Snowback said:


> Sure, I respect the big money guys out there, and I respect that the market bears whatever prices the market will bear. It's just that there comes a point where it gets kind of funny and worthy of commenting on. We see, over the course of a few months, prices go from $150 to $500, now some places $700, and even more at auctions. For the same stuff. It has an air of Dutch Tulip Mania to it. I really do like my Animal Cookies x Kushmints 11 and for $150 (which I didn't even pay), I think it's a fair deal. Free market.
> 
> It's interesting how these packs keep coming up for sale, even with his supposedly no longer making packs available to the public. Lots of stuff in storage out there maybe? Or maybe a genius marketing idea?


Good question. I have seen a couple strains that I have fall off the market though so I think there’s not that many left out there but it did seem like a lot of people had a good stock of them right before he announced his last drop. I’m actually really excited about the GMO x Sunset octane. I love me some garlic terps.


----------



## dr.panda (Jul 3, 2020)

Animal mints bx1


----------



## Crude_Jude (Jul 3, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> Animal mints bx1
> View attachment 4613508View attachment 4613509


What was the nose on the pheno you selected?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 5, 2020)

What the deal with seed junky now? See new pack pop up on horror seeds? Wtf? These look like new strain, purple punch crosses??


----------



## Crude_Jude (Jul 5, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> What the deal with seed junky now? See new pack pop up on horror seeds? Wtf? These look like new strain, purple punch crosses??


That PP x KM 11 is old work. Seems like they released a block or older reserve seeds. I was looking at that Grod OG. High octane bx3 sounds nice.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 5, 2020)

Crude_Jude said:


> That PP x KM 11 is old work. Seems like they released a block or older reserve seeds. I was looking at that Grod OG. High octane bx3 sounds nice.


I thought it might be new stock, I just never seen the purple punch crosses before and it had a bew strain banner, kind of threw me off. The only one I didn't notice was the purple punch x kushmints and wedding punch. Over 5 bills on a purple punch cross, ah don't think so. You can get fire purple punches and punch crosses anywhere these days.


----------



## Crude_Jude (Jul 7, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I thought it might be new stock, I just never seen the purple punch crosses before and it had a bew strain banner, kind of threw me off. The only one I didn't notice was the purple punch x kushmints and wedding punch. Over 5 bills on a purple punch cross, ah don't think so. You can get fire purple punches and punch crosses anywhere these days.


Yeah I kinda despise anything with the name “punch” in it. It’s like the modern day blackberry kush. I think I can safely say I got about 90% of SJ’s genetics that were worth getting.


----------



## slyer8 (Jul 7, 2020)

Marketing at it's finest. Seed rush just up bid some auctions and market that, you will have people running trying to flip em lol when the "new better crosses" get released people will be stuck with old packs..


----------



## Crude_Jude (Jul 7, 2020)

slyer8 said:


> Marketing at it's finest. Seed rush just up bid some auctions and market that, you will have people running trying to flip em lol when the "new better crosses" get released people will be stuck with old packs..


I’ve already seen some on SJ’s IG. They haven’t been released to my knowledge though. Seems a lot of his new projects are using his Jealousy as the main parent. Glad I got 4 packs of those before they doubled in price.


----------



## C4l (Jul 7, 2020)

Second run of this la kush cake.


----------



## Crude_Jude (Jul 7, 2020)

C4l said:


> Second run of this la kush cake.View attachment 4617400


Didn’t get that one only because I got the kush cake x triangle kush bx1 from jungleboys. I’ve heard that it stacks better.


----------



## C4l (Jul 7, 2020)

Crude_Jude said:


> Didn’t get that one only because I got the kush cake x triangle kush bx1 from jungleboys. I’ve heard that it stacks better.


It probably does. The la kush cake did good in looks and smell but she is lacking in the yield department. I’m no pro so I know some may get more from her but I’m hoping on the third run I can get her to stack better. I have been curious of the jungle boys seeds too. Would love to see how they turn out.


----------



## Snowback (Jul 7, 2020)

Same here. I was looking at some of their stuff last night. Many of the same genetics for much lower price.


----------



## Crude_Jude (Jul 7, 2020)

Snowback said:


> Same here. I was looking at some of their stuff last night. Many of the same genetics for much lower price.


Ivan is making a killing off of SJ’s gear. Pretty sure that’s why SJ he took the deal with bern in the first place.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 11, 2020)

Little f2 pollen chuck last night for the vault


Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints 11 #9 and #10 (females)

x Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints 11 #7
x Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints 11 #8
x Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints 11 #7 + #8


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 11, 2020)

+1 on the jungle boys Im interested in like 3 crosses


----------



## Crude_Jude (Jul 11, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> +1 on the jungle boys Im interested in like 3 crosses


Besides the Florida kush I would recommend the Gator breath and Florida sunrise both TK crosses first one is motorbreath 15 and the second is green crack. There Topanga canyon is also good if
You can find it.


----------



## Railage (Jul 12, 2020)

Açaí Gelato X Kush Mints 11 day 56


----------



## Crude_Jude (Jul 12, 2020)

Railage said:


> Açaí Gelato X Kush Mints 11 day 56
> 
> View attachment 4622125View attachment 4622133View attachment 4622135View attachment 4622136View attachment 4622139


It’s got pretty structure. What’s your yield look like with this cut?


----------



## Railage (Jul 12, 2020)

Crude_Jude said:


> It’s got pretty structure. What’s your yield look like with this cut?


I got two phenos pictured, this is only my 2nd run of them. First round from seed the bigger one was about 4 ounces in a 1 gallon and the other was about 3.5

the first two pics are one Pheno and the last two pics are the other Pheno, the 2nd is the larger heavier plants, the first has no leaves and has very dense nugs all the way down to the pot


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 12, 2020)

Does anyone know what their shortest strains are? I have Wedding Punch and Cake Crasher x Kush Mints that have almost no stretch. They stay short and do great outside in the wind.


----------



## C4l (Jul 12, 2020)

Railage said:


> Açaí Gelato X Kush Mints 11 day 56
> 
> View attachment 4622125View attachment 4622133View attachment 4622135View attachment 4622136View attachment 4622139


They are stacking nicely.


----------



## C4l (Jul 12, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> Does anyone know what their shortest strains are? I have Wedding Punch and Cake Crasher x Kush Mints that have almost no stretch. They stay short and do great outside in the wind.


I have only ran two strains from seed junky. True og wedding cake doubled on stretch. La kush cake like 2.5x on stretch.


----------



## Snowback (Jul 13, 2020)

Railage said:


> I got two phenos pictured, this is only my 2nd run of them. First round from seed the bigger one was about 4 ounces in a 1 gallon and the other was about 3.5
> 
> the first two pics are one Pheno and the last two pics are the other Pheno, the 2nd is the larger heavier plants, the first has no leaves and has very dense nugs all the way down to the pot


4 oz from a 1 gallon?! Coco? For Promix that is way above average. Coco I wouldn't know.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 14, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> Does anyone know what their shortest strains are? I have Wedding Punch and Cake Crasher x Kush Mints that have almost no stretch. They stay short and do great outside in the wind.


Secret Cookies x Kush Mints 11 stayed short but only a few beans flowered. Found the Wedding Punch also to have little stretch.


----------



## Railage (Jul 14, 2020)

Snowback said:


> 4 oz from a 1 gallon?! Coco? For Promix that is way above average. Coco I wouldn't know.


it ain’t crazy, if we stay right around that we can get 2lbs per light which we’re not a greedy people, that’s plenty lol


----------



## Railage (Jul 15, 2020)

Has anyone grown out Animal Tree and has some pics, gonna pop a pack in about a month and would love to see some potential


----------



## GreasyG (Jul 15, 2020)

EastCoastIndica said:


> I'm in Canada and I'm guessing scam. I used the contact form to inquire if the Gelato 33 fems were in breeders packaging, the reply I got was that they are repackaged with a piece of the original breeders packaging with it. I then replied if it was a full pack why they would feel the need to repackage it and only include a piece of the original package..... No response, I'd stay far away.



I got ice cream cake from delivered weed co in canada about 6 months ago - havnt had a chance to pop em - does this mean i have fake beans?

didnt ask em anything just ordered! -1st seed junky pack for me so dont know if legit packaging or not - check the pics out - 

the box had one seed missing and some bullshit in it! and didnt have the foam for protection in the box - maybe thyy are legit and one seed got damaged and turned out the way it did in the pic?

anyone shed some light on this ? worth running them or not or am i going to waste my time as well as lost money?

cheers guys


----------



## bigbongloads (Jul 15, 2020)

GreasyG said:


> I got ice cream cake from delivered weed co in canada about 6 months ago - havnt had a chance to pop em - does this mean i have fake beans?
> 
> didnt ask em anything just ordered! -1st seed junky pack for me so dont know if legit packaging or not - check the pics out -
> 
> ...


Packaging could be authentic. Looks pretty close to It. Ice cream cake is some fire so I’d definitely pop them and see what you get.


----------



## GreasyG (Jul 15, 2020)

bigbongloads said:


> Packaging could be authentic. Looks pretty close to It. Ice cream cake is some fire so I’d definitely pop them and see what you get.



Thanks bigbongloads - yeah heard ICC is some fire thats y i got them - hope they are legit will have to run to find out!


----------



## GreasyG (Jul 15, 2020)

messed up thing is - i sent jbeezey many messages to ask him if they are legit - no answer! i guess hes moved on from beans now!


----------



## bigbongloads (Jul 15, 2020)

GreasyG said:


> messed up thing is - i sent jbeezey many messages to ask him if they are legit - no answer! i guess hes moved on from beans now!


Well you got the beans already so I’d drop them and find out. Yeah he has stopped releasing gear to the public.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 15, 2020)

GreasyG said:


> I got ice cream cake from delivered weed co in canada about 6 months ago - havnt had a chance to pop em - does this mean i have fake beans?
> 
> didnt ask em anything just ordered! -1st seed junky pack for me so dont know if legit packaging or not - check the pics out -
> 
> ...


I'd toss them outdoors next season and not waste any time or money on them. I doubt there real. 
1st off I've never seen or heard of Seed Junky including bits of weed in your seed puck. That's amateur at best.
2 there prices make zero sense considering everyone is selling seed junky at 450 us and up.

If it's from this site then yes you got taken.


https://deliveredweed.co/product-category/seeds/


----------



## GreasyG (Jul 15, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I'd toss them outdoors next season and not waste any time or money on them. I doubt there real.
> 1st off I've never seen or heard of Seed Junky including bits of weed in your seed puck. That's amateur at best.
> 2 there prices make zero sense considering everyone is selling seed junky at 450 us and up.
> 
> ...



I was getting my hopes up after what bigbongloads mentioned! Yes it was that website you linked. I agree with what you saying but i did buy these a year ago (may be seed junky was still selling beans then? - but then again they still got fucking packs on for 250CAD at the moment!)

This is the reason why i posted to here to get some expert opinions! well fuck me i got taken then! scamming bastards! lesson learnt! 

Packing looks legit tho! but then again you carnt go off packing i guess. Shame Jbeezey dont have the decency to just spare 5 secs and say yes or no!

The percentage chance of them being real is very small but it still makes me just give it a shot and pop a few and see what happens.

Thanks for your input tho bro - appreciate it


----------



## nc208 (Jul 15, 2020)

GreasyG said:


> I was getting my hopes up after what bigbongloads mentioned! Yes it was that website you linked. I agree with what you saying but i did buy these a year ago (may be seed junky was still selling beans then? - but then again they still got fucking packs on for 250CAD at the moment!)
> 
> This is the reason why i posted to here to get some expert opinions! well fuck me i got taken then! scamming bastards! lesson learnt!
> 
> ...


Hmmm if you purchased these over a year ago then they may be real. A year ago his prices were 150 usd for them so 250 cad would be right on the money for comparable pricing. The red flags to me are showing he still has them in stock at that same pricing. It's a gamble for sure.


----------



## bigbongloads (Jul 15, 2020)

Just pop the beans. How else do you expect to find out if they are real or not?


----------



## numberfour (Jul 18, 2020)

Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints 11 #10 - f2s here we come

Just hit a few lower sites this run, 6 days after pollen and all sites have taken.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 19, 2020)

Frosty Wedding Cake F4 #2


----------



## Railage (Jul 19, 2020)

Day 63 Acai Gelato x Kush Mints 11 C teasers.


----------



## Herbrewisralight (Jul 22, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> First and foremost I was hesitant to buy his gear. I thought it was a joke. But I checked out his IG and he hosts live videos every day. He shows you the whole op and the breeding tents. Shows you actual buds with the seeds and shucks them live, everyday. I looked up his tags on IG and dmed random customers if the gear was good. Can I verify the clones are legit? No, not yet. I can tell you though he's very transparent with his operation and shows you everything. How many breeders you know do that? And the s1 work he does isnt all that he offers. He crosses everything together and makes his own work. Every major breeder hates him. So fanboys of those breeders hate him too. Without ever even looking into him or trying the seeds for themselves. Every seed pack you buy is a risk. There's no guarantee of verified fire from anyone. You have to try to find out.


Ok copycat we hear you. Your seeds suck and your a asshole. Your the definition of a pollen chucker. Sold me those fake runtz seeds. You take advantage of the hype that strains get and claim to make s1s of the cuts. You don’t have the kind of connections to obtain the strains you claim to have. I wish I knew a hacker to take your site down. You’re big dans genetics seeds wasn’t selling so has to resort to scamming.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 29, 2020)

Wedding Cake f4


Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints11 #10


----------



## numberfour (Aug 18, 2020)

Wedding Cake F4 #2

Out of the WC and WC crosses I've flowered so far, the F4 brings the most frost

...and this one gave a smiley face


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 18, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Wedding Cake F4 #2
> View attachment 4657679
> Out of the WC and WC crosses I've flowered so far, the F4 brings the most frost
> 
> ...


----------



## numberfour (Aug 18, 2020)

(Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints11 #10) *x* (Wedding Cake x Kush Mints11 #


----------



## numberfour (Aug 22, 2020)

Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints 11 #9


Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints 11 #10

2 best smelling plants out of the whole pack


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Aug 22, 2020)

What are kind of smells are you getting so for?


----------



## 710slickxx (Aug 22, 2020)

Seedjunky is still available?


----------



## Railage (Aug 22, 2020)

710slickxx said:


> Seedjunky is still available?


A few packs here and there for $500 Glo has a couple of packs, and Neptune Auctions has a fair amount but most of them have a stupid ass reserve price.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Aug 22, 2020)

Heathy Made Seeds still has some too, most for around $500. Personally I don't think they are worth that though lol.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 23, 2020)

Avant_Gardener said:


> What are kind of smells are you getting so for?


Layered and complex but cake with a sweet back in its simplest terms


----------



## numberfour (Aug 23, 2020)

Wedding Cake f4 #5


----------



## numberfour (Aug 29, 2020)

Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints11 #10 x Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints11 #8


Made a couple of f2s using 2 different females, 2 different males and a mix of both males.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 2, 2020)

Wedding Cake F4 #5

One of two f4's flowered out this run, classic cake nose and structure on this one. See how they smoke then look at making some f2s


----------



## Railage (Sep 4, 2020)

Tree star had a big restock on Seedjunky, they’re still expensive but he’s got them.

If I hadn’t just bought Bananacane from In House and 2 Urinal Cakes I would buy that pack of Dosido X Sherb....


----------



## Jonny Lan (Sep 4, 2020)

Got a crop of some SJG coming down in about 10 days. Here is some LA Kush Cake shots. various phenos.


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Sep 4, 2020)

Railage said:


> Tree star had a big restock on Seedjunky, they’re still expensive but he’s got them.
> 
> If I hadn’t just bought Bananacane from In House and 2 Urinal Cakes I would buy that pack of Dosido X Sherb....


It's interesting how packs keep reappearing periodically?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 4, 2020)

Jonny Lan said:


> Got a crop of some SJG coming down in about 10 days. Here is some LA Kush Cake shots. various phenos.
> View attachment 4674118View attachment 4674119View attachment 4674126


Nice Work.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 5, 2020)

Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints 11 #10 x Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints 11 #8


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Sep 5, 2020)

Wedding cake f2 x Kush mints 11 - I dub thee "cake mints". That's what I wrote in my notes for it. Wish SJ would throw official names instead of letting the community pick. There's so many for the lpc75 x km11.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 5, 2020)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Wedding cake f2 x Kush mints 11 - I dub thee "cake mints". That's what I wrote in my notes for it. Wish SJ would throw official names instead of letting the community pick. There's so many for the lpc75 x km11.


Hear you on that one...good name


----------



## Railage (Sep 11, 2020)

Ordered an ICC x Sherb BX pretty stoked about them, maybe try to run them when I pop seeds again prob like 55 days or so.


----------



## PeanutbutterNchocolate (Sep 15, 2020)

Where yall buying from? Seems to be sold out everywhere


----------



## ktmracer51 (Sep 20, 2020)

Anybody grow octane mint sorbet? Just got a couple clones the other day.


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 20, 2020)

ktmracer51 said:


> Anybody grow octane mint sorbet? Just got a couple clones the other day.


Derrick Green Dragons cut ?


----------



## ktmracer51 (Sep 20, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Derrick Green Dragons cut ?


Yeah. Got any growing info that would be useful?


----------



## nc208 (Sep 20, 2020)

PeanutbutterNchocolate said:


> Where yall buying from? Seems to be sold out everywhere


Treestars has some in stock at 450 and up, only seedbank I know that has actual packs that never seem to fully runout.


----------



## vitalsine (Sep 20, 2020)

My boy just finished up some LA Kush Cake. Working on these macro photog skills. lol.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 2, 2020)

This is a sample of Ice Cream Cake from theloudreserve..


----------



## numberfour (Oct 10, 2020)

Wedding Cake f4 #5


Lemon cake hits the nose first when opening the jar, break a bud and its vanilla / gas. Vanilla, gas and a little earth in flavour and always hits the spot for me, definitely my kinda stone. Will be giving this #5 another run and looking like a great plant for some f2 action.


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 10, 2020)

Kushmints x animal cookies bx2


different one


----------



## nc208 (Oct 10, 2020)

vitalsine said:


> My boy just finished up some LA Kush Cake. Working on these macro photog skills. lol.
> 
> View attachment 4689814View attachment 4689815View attachment 4689816View attachment 4689817View attachment 4689818View attachment 4689819View attachment 4689820


Nice shots. Try backing your lens up a bit. Your shots focused on the middle and the outer edges not as much. Move the camera back a bit to make your depth of view larger and the whole shot will be in focus.


----------



## vitalsine (Oct 11, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Nice shots. Try backing your lens up a bit. Your shots focused on the middle and the outer edges not as much. Move the camera back a bit to make your depth of view larger and the whole shot will be in focus.


Thanks dude. Was never much of a photographer, I got into it doing aftermovies and shit for music festivals. haha. Just learning this macro stuff. I've definitely improved since this set, I have a thread somewhere on here with other shots, I think it's in my sig. Just ordered an extension tube set so that I can really get in there. I will be posting some once they show up!


----------



## numberfour (Oct 16, 2020)

Wedding Cake f4 #2

Smallest plant flowered this run but ticking all the right boxes. She's vanilla gas on the nose and typical cake flavour which with this girl is real thick and packing, don't wanna put the joint down. F2's for sure.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 20, 2020)

Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints 11 #9

She has that vanilla gas nose at first with a almond rich marzipan, little kush ending. Flavour follows the nose and she gives a great high / stone.

Will be having a little hunt through the f2's I made last round when space allows.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 23, 2020)

This came in the Mail Today 
@Jonny Lan 





White Wedding and Ice cream cake


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 23, 2020)

Bowl of Ice cream cake and other stuff


----------



## Houstini (Nov 1, 2020)

I want to get the most out of the only seedjunky I got, what type of things would you hit with a pack of regs? Definitely going to fgen and x with my ice cream cake cut I was gifted


----------



## numberfour (Nov 4, 2020)

Houstini said:


> I want to get the most out of the only seedjunky I got, what type of things would you hit with a pack of regs? Definitely going to fgen and x with my ice cream cake cut I was gifted


Made a couple of crosses using Seed Junky males, 

Adhesive (GG4 x (Nepali OG x Goji F3) x (Secret Cookies x Kush Mints 11) - Secret Cookies is Apple Fritter

Mint Julep (Mint Chocolate Chip x Kosher Kush f2) x (OGee Kush x Triangle Mints F1)

Had one initial small seed run of both crosses and was really impressed with the results, the flavours were out of this world on the females and the males were stinky as hell. I'll be popping later next year looking for females and males.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 4, 2020)

Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints 11 #10

Flowered out and smoked the whole pack (females and males) over 2 runs and although there were some absolute gems this #10 is the tastiest and has the best high / stone for me, real stand out. Just got to dial her in next run.


----------



## Romis (Dec 3, 2020)

Crude_Jude said:


> I was able to scoop most of the packs I wanted right before the price shot up. Out of this list which ones would y’all wanna run first?
> 
> Animal Face x Sherbcrasher
> Bermuda Pie Cake : Wedding Pie x TK bx3
> ...



Insane collection

I'm just trying to get one pack of SJ to my collection lol Lemon Mints

Jealousy, Kush Mints, and LPPC75xKM11!!


----------



## Railage (Dec 7, 2020)

Two packs of animal mints Bx1 and one pack of Ice Cream Cake x Sherb BX


----------



## Railage (Dec 7, 2020)

Day 46 Acai Gelato X Kush Mints 11


----------



## ak47dude (Dec 8, 2020)

it seems that Jbeezy will be releasing his ICC 2.0 soon. Im trying not to get it since i have the regular ICC cut and its amazing.
Which of his genetics yields heavy and still has gas terps and dense purple/pink buds with orange hairs?
Top 3?
thanks


----------



## HUF (Dec 9, 2020)

Wedding Cake x Triangle Kush BX3 clone


----------



## HUF (Dec 9, 2020)

Are you guys stocking up on Seed Junky seeds? I'm trying to find myself seeds, not necessarily from the original SJ


----------



## Railage (Dec 20, 2020)

The 26 Animal Mints. 6 really nice OGKB phenos.


----------



## rmzrmz (Jan 11, 2021)

L.A. KUSH CAKE outdoor summer 
south america 34°S , 
into the valleys with pacific ocean air..






i cannot put the whole plant in the photo
jajaj
beast
good smokes!


----------



## PeanutbutterNchocolate (Jan 11, 2021)

Any idea if they're gonna release some more seeds? 500 a pack is steep


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jan 11, 2021)

PeanutbutterNchocolate said:


> Any idea if they're gonna release some more seeds? 500 a pack is steep


Seed Junky only breeds for berner now so they don't sell them anymore. There are a lot of people out there selling F2s or BX of Seed Junky stuff that you can find for a good price though.


----------



## PeanutbutterNchocolate (Jan 11, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Seed Junky only breeds for berner now so they don't sell them anymore. There are a lot of people out there selling F2s or BX of Seed Junky stuff that you can find for a good price though.


Thanks for letting me know. Do you have any idea where i can reach those people?


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jan 11, 2021)

PeanutbutterNchocolate said:


> Thanks for letting me know. Do you have any idea where i can reach those people?


Not at the moment. The ones I know of right now are sold out, they usually sell out fast. Bloom Seed Co released one called Purple Ice Water which is an Ice Cream Cake BX but is sold out at the moment.

Tiki Madman has been releasing a lot of sets that have Seed Junky in them recently. He released a Jelousy BX box set and and Ice Cream Cake BX one a few months ago. I know he's supposed to be releasing a Jungle Cake one and a Georgie Pie one soon so maybe keep an eye on his IG. I also got Acai Gelato BX and a Acai x Kush Mints F2 he made recently. He is releasing some very soon that are crosses with Seed Junky Strains in them also, like Pancakes x Candy Rain is getting released Friday I believe.

You have to keep an eye on the drops cause they usually sell out in hours, if not minutes sometimes. There are a lot of people out there trying to get their hands on the genetics without paying $500 or more lol.


----------



## PeanutbutterNchocolate (Jan 11, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Not at the moment. The ones I know of right now are sold out, they usually sell out fast. Bloom Seed Co released one called Purple Ice Water which is an Ice Cream Cake BX but is sold out at the moment.
> 
> Tiki Madman has been releasing a lot of sets that have Seed Junky in them recently. He released a Jelousy BX box set and and Ice Cream Cake BX one a few months ago. I know he's supposed to be releasing a Jungle Cake one and a Georgie Pie one soon so maybe keep an eye on his IG. I also got Acai Gelato BX and a Acai x Kush Mints F2 he made recently. He is releasing some very soon that are crosses with Seed Junky Strains in them also, like Pancakes x Candy Rain is getting released Friday I believe.
> 
> You have to keep an eye on the drops cause they usually sell out in hours, if not minutes sometimes. There are a lot of people out there trying to get their hands on the genetics without paying $500 or more lol.


Much appreciated! Wish i copped before berner smh


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Jan 11, 2021)

Here's some Gelato 33 S1's...I ordered a pack a few years ago, and they sent me an extra pack Just got around to popping em...Out of 12 seeds, 2 hermied..Heres a few different phenos...Had a few nanners, but picked em off...Sorry for the picture quality..


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Jan 11, 2021)

Ice cream cake from SJ...Best pheno out the pack...Ran this in my HPS room..

OP


----------



## Snowback (Jan 12, 2021)

classic.


----------



## rmzrmz (Jan 16, 2021)

they says fem is coming soon....


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Jan 16, 2021)

rmzrmz said:


> View attachment 4798493
> 
> they says fem is coming soon....


Yeah only to California retail outlets. One of the cookie stores or whoever employs him. I highly doubt we will see an online presence


----------



## rmzrmz (Jan 23, 2021)

the mintz seeds


----------



## SilencePlz (Feb 1, 2021)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> Here's some Gelato 33 S1's...I ordered a pack a few years ago, and they sent me an extra pack Just got around to popping em...Out of 12 seeds, 2 hermied..Heres a few different phenos...Had a few nanners, but picked em off...Sorry for the picture quality..
> View attachment 4793336View attachment 4793337View attachment 4793338View attachment 4793335


Man I like all of those! Any real standouts among the ones the didn't hermie??


----------



## PeanutbutterNchocolate (Feb 6, 2021)

Those who have grown seedjunky, is it worth >$450


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 7, 2021)

PeanutbutterNchocolate said:


> Those who have grown seedjunky, is it worth >$450


That up to you to decide... there's fire in their packs for sure. I wouldn't drop $450 on a em..its the hype that brought prices up and the fact there not readily available to the public. Also seedjunky's strains have made their way into so many hybrid crosses you can find for2 a fraction of the price. There so many strains with kushmints, icc, and wedding cake in them that you can get. My buddy and I ran there kush mints and ice cream cake years back- think we got the em at $60- $80 a pack. They were very nice strains to phenohunt, had a few herms but it is what it is. The keeper phenos where great, ran em for a lil under a year and moved on to different strains. If you really want a pack and it's has to be seed junky, get them.. but these days you can pick a breeder and most likely you find heaters in there work and you'll only a fraction of what you'd pay for seed junky. Other options I'd check out would be- wyeast farms, cannarado, clearwater, dungeon vault genetics and csi humboldt. Csi would be my pick. Clearwater has seedjunky strains in there crosses, think most of those breeders I listed do.


----------



## Snowback (Feb 7, 2021)

PeanutbutterNchocolate said:


> Those who have grown seedjunky, is it worth >$450


I would say no. With that said, I really do like my Animal Cookies x Kush Mints 11. I've had it for a couple of years but the beans were a gift. It all depends on how much money you have though. For some people $450 is nothing.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 7, 2021)

Snowback said:


> I would say no. With that said, I really do like my Animal Cookies x Kush Mints 11. I've had it for a couple of years but the beans were a gift. It all depends on how much money you have though. For some people $450 is nothing.


That's what I'm saying-if it's whatever no big deal-then go for it. There's alot of these-is it worth it threads. Personally cannabis seeds are not worth $450 for $10-15 seeds. If your a hobby grower then definitely not. Most I'll pay is $200 but haven't even done that in a while. Look around you can get some very good packs for $60- $150..genetics will only get you do far as well, if you don't have a dialed in room they'll turn out sub par anyways, regardless of what you go with.


----------



## Snowback (Feb 7, 2021)

For sure, and that's not even taking into account all of the seeds of their own that a person can make from a good $100 pack of seeds. My buddy did a giant outdoor plant of Falcon 9 and made himself close to 12,000 seeds. Will there be fire in there somewhere? Why yes, there will be!









Falcon 9 (Exotic Genetix) :: Cannabis Strain Info


Mother: Sunset SherbFather: TinaFamily: 70/30 IndicaSex: RegGrowing Conditions: Multi-Topped BushHeight: MediumFlowering Time: 56-63 DaysYield: Heavy Producer...




en.seedfinder.eu


----------



## kwigybo88 (Feb 7, 2021)

450 a pack is obscene. You're paying 200-300 excess for hype.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 7, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> 450 a pack is obscene. You're paying 200-300 excess for hype.


That's all it is...you're paying for hype, it's pretty much all the same strains you see anyways...some cookie gelato cross hybrid...worth $450?> fuck no. Guarentee I could get somthing better in a $40 pack of b-day cross I got from cannarado. Speaking of-they still have those on cannarado site, b-day cake(cherry pie x forum gsc) 50% off for $40 right now. Snag the Sasha(Obama kush x b-day cake) it's a csi collab.. there you go, save yourself $410 bucks and probably get a strain just as good if not probably better than something from seedjunky. Lol


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 7, 2021)

Snowback said:


> I would say no. With that said, I really do like my Animal Cookies x Kush Mints 11. I've had it for a couple of years but the beans were a gift. It all depends on how much money you have though. For some people $450 is nothing.


Could you tell me a bit about your animal cookies x km, I have a pack of that in reserves. Thank you


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 7, 2021)

PeanutbutterNchocolate said:


> Those who have grown seedjunky, is it worth >$450


Buy a cut instead


----------



## PeanutbutterNchocolate (Feb 7, 2021)

Snowback said:


> I would say no. With that said, I really do like my Animal Cookies x Kush Mints 11. I've had it for a couple of years but the beans were a gift. It all depends on how much money you have though. For some people $450 is nothing.





idlewilder said:


> Buy a cut instead





Dividedsky said:


> That up to you to decide... there's fire in their packs for sure. I wouldn't drop $450 on a em..its the hype that brought prices up and the fact there not readily available to the public. Also seedjunky's strains have made their way into so many hybrid crosses you can find for2 a fraction of the price. There so many strains with kushmints, icc, and wedding cake in them that you can get. My buddy and I ran there kush mints and ice cream cake years back- think we got the em at $60- $80 a pack. They were very nice strains to phenohunt, had a few herms but it is what it is. The keeper phenos where great, ran em for a lil under a year and moved on to different strains. If you really want a pack and it's has to be seed junky, get them.. but these days you can pick a breeder and most likely you find heaters in there work and you'll only a fraction of what you'd pay for seed junky. Other options I'd check out would be- wyeast farms, cannarado, clearwater, dungeon vault genetics and csi humboldt. Csi would be my pick. Clearwater has seedjunky strains in there crosses, think most of those breeders I listed do.


Appreciate the feedback. Im gonna pass on em. $450 is steep for me


----------



## Railage (Feb 7, 2021)

PeanutbutterNchocolate said:


> Those who have grown seedjunky, is it worth >$450


The Acai Gelato X Kush Mints 11 I would pay $500, keeper is a sellout strain every harvest. These two packs were $250 each.

I paid $600 for the Ice Cream Cake x Sherb BX1, and have 7 of them day 53 in flower. I would not pay $600 again for them. That being said usually I don’t run the seed plant and these are seed plants I’ll see how the clones go.....

I have like 16 female or so Animal Mints BX1 about to go into flower that I paid $250 per pack, I’ll let you know if I would pay 450+ on them. Probably would.

Also have a pack of Animal Tree that I have not popped yet.

The Acai, and yes I hand model part time... not really.


----------



## PeanutbutterNchocolate (Feb 7, 2021)

Railage said:


> The Acai Gelato X Kush Mints 11 I would pay $500, keeper is a sellout strain every harvest. These two packs were $250 each.
> 
> I paid $600 for the Ice Cream Cake x Sherb BX1, and have 7 of them day 53 in flower. I would not pay $600 again for them. That being said usually I don’t run the seed plant and these are seed plants I’ll see how the clones go.....
> 
> ...


 yea looks dank af! Only one i seen available was the la wedding pop. I couldnt find any acai gelato in stock smh.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Feb 7, 2021)

PeanutbutterNchocolate said:


> yea looks dank af! Only one i seen available was the la wedding pop. I couldnt find any acai gelato in stock smh.


It's obviously not the original, but Tiki Madman released a Acai Gelato BX awhile back and like a week or two ago had an Acai Mints f2. If you want some of their genetics but don't want to pay like $500 then look out for people making a BX or F2 of the strains.


----------



## Railage (Feb 7, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> It's obviously not the original, but Tiki Madman released a Acai Gelato BX awhile back and like a week or two ago had an Acai Mints f2. If you want some of their genetics but don't want to pay like $500 then look out for people making a BX or F2 of the strains.


I would get that one, that’s a very good alternative imo

The Acai Mints F2, cause it is the Acai Gelato x Kush Mints 11 F2..

Mhmmmmm.... I’m over budget tho

I do have 10 something female Pirate Milks about to go into flower so I will get to see some of his work.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 7, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Buy a cut instead


This^ you should just snag a cut. Hop on instagram or strainly, get one from a trusted source..read reviews etc...its not 2012, you can get cuts pretty easily now- even if you're not in a legal state.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 7, 2021)

PeanutbutterNchocolate said:


> yea looks dank af! Only one i seen available was the la wedding pop. I couldnt find any acai gelato in stock smh.


Hahaha ya Railage is a baller, he spends people's yearly salary on beans, lol. Dude get cuts or go with those seed companies I mentioned above. You said the seed junky price is steep for you, so don't buy em man, get some packs of csi humbodlt, their shit is fire. You could get like 4-5 packs of csi humboldt for $450 dude.


----------



## Snowback (Feb 7, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Could you tell me a bit about your animal cookies x km, I have a pack of that in reserves. Thank you


Lots of variation between phenos. Dense and beautiful, but with some of them being weak on terps. The one that I chose leans Kush Mints and has unusually large nugs low on the plant. Fan leaves purpled up like typical cookies on almost all of them. Kushy cookie flavors. I can't think of much more to add at the moment. Maybe next time I have some I'll remember this reply and post a pic.

Edit: Looks quite similar to the pics posted by "Railage" a few posts above this one.


----------



## Railage (Feb 7, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Hahaha ya Railage is a baller, he spends people's yearly salary on beans, lol. Dude get cuts or go with those seed companies I mentioned above. You said the seed junky price is steep for you, so don't buy em man, get some packs of csi humbodlt, their shit is fire. You could get like 4-5 packs of csi humboldt for $450 dude.


nahhh it ain’t like that, I’m on a budget now.

Although I did go over my budget a little bit since we last talked, I grabbed two pack of the Moms Jello x Mendo Montage F5 they’re cheap though.

Not all packs I buy are expensive, like I also snagged 3 packs of the Chocolate Mint Trip from Useful and they’re only $60.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 7, 2021)

Railage said:


> nahhh it ain’t like that, I’m on a budget now.
> 
> Although I did go over my budget a little bit since we last talked, I grabbed two pack of the Moms Jello x Mendo Montage F5 they’re cheap though.
> 
> Not all packs I buy are expensive, like I also snagged 3 packs of the Chocolate Mint Trip from Useful and they’re only $60.


Haha just messing bro, ya I got cannarado at $40 and $60. I'm not trying to spend much on packs anymore, I have so many cuts and a library of seed packs I have to start getting to. I'll make the once in a while purchase every 2-4 months when something peaks my interest


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 8, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Haha just messing bro, ya I got cannarado at $40 and $60. I'm not trying to spend much on packs anymore, I have so many cuts and a library of seed packs I have to start getting to. I'll make the once in a while purchase every 2-4 months when something peaks my interest


Got so many packs we going to have to throw down on a factory whare house set up lol !


----------



## sourchunks (Feb 12, 2021)

Jungle Pie #2
Wedding Pie x Jungle Cake
Jungle Boys bred the strain but it has genetics from Seed junky so I thought I'd share
Grown outdoor in Hawaii


----------



## Snowback (Feb 12, 2021)

_classic seed junky look with the structure and the little purple tips on the calyxes. _


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 14, 2021)

Saw a restock plus a new strain release coming 2/22. Looks like seed junky might be back in the seed game for the masses


----------



## Railage (Feb 17, 2021)

OGKB leaning Animal Mints BX1 male

I have a fair amount of females that are day 4 of flower today, I had like 4 or so OGKB leaner that weren’t showing their sex yet so here’s one.


----------



## Snowback (Feb 17, 2021)

I had a Dungeon's Vault "Citrus Farmer" that leaned OGKB and it also took FOREVER to show sex. It was a lady in the end and had small, but powerful nugs.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 18, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> Saw a restock plus a new strain release coming 2/22. Looks like seed junky might be back in the seed game for the masses


Is he doing any online banks or only Berners spots? I saw he mention the kushmintz seeds dropping 200 packs but only at Berners store.


----------



## rmzrmz (Feb 18, 2021)

emergen C 
fem seeds


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 18, 2021)

nc208 said:


> Is he doing any online banks or only Berners spots? I saw he mention the kushmintz seeds dropping 200 packs but only at Berners store.


I saw treestrars post on IG “seedjunky restock plus a new strain” also saw a post by seedjunky about being careful about business partners lying about income/overhead, and how it’s just another form of stealing. Sounded like he’s hinting about working on his own, but who knows.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 18, 2021)

nc208 said:


> Is he doing any online banks or only Berners spots? I saw he mention the kushmintz seeds dropping 200 packs but only at Berners store.


They released them at a store in Bay area but you will see packs up for resale soon. Probably be jacked up to $400-500. 

Seed junky posted the huge line of people waiting on IG.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 19, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> They released them at a store in Bay area but you will see packs up for resale soon. Probably be jacked up to $400-500.
> 
> Seed junky posted the huge line of people waiting on IG.


Lol working with Berner I expect them to retail at 500+ off the start like with the runtz seeds, cookies seeds, compounds seeds and everyone else he collabs with. Resales might start around 800-1000?


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 19, 2021)

nc208 said:


> Lol working with Berner I expect them to retail at 500+ off the start like with the runtz seeds, cookies seeds, compounds seeds and everyone else he collabs with. Resales might start around 800-1000?


Saw somebody on IG say the packs were like $350 plus tax so they paid close to $400

the resale will probably start around $700


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 21, 2021)

Neptune dropped new seed junky last night. Treestars is dropping the new strain tomorrow along with a restock of older strains.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 21, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> Neptune dropped new seed junky last night. Treestars is dropping the new strain tomorrow along with a restock of older strains.


All I saw was 2 packs of Gelato 33 S1'S for $1000 over on Neptune.
Those prices are rediculous!
What, nobody has thought to self their Gelato 33 cut?


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 21, 2021)

Had no idea my gelato 33 was worth that much hahahaha


----------



## U79 (Feb 21, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> All I saw was 2 packs of Gelato 33 S1'S for $1000 over on Neptune.
> Those prices are rediculous!
> What, nobody has thought to self their Gelato 33 cut?


I saw they had a sale going on the ice cream cake x animal mints bx, from $1,000 down to $550


----------



## Snowback (Feb 21, 2021)

SO about $100 per fem seed. That better be one damned fine cut of G33! With that said, if I has a few grand to spare I might consider it if there was a price drop, but I am a big fan of SJ and of the Gelato33 strain.


----------



## PeanutbutterNchocolate (Feb 22, 2021)

Railage said:


> The Acai Gelato X Kush Mints 11 I would pay $500, keeper is a sellout strain every harvest. These two packs were $250 each.
> 
> I paid $600 for the Ice Cream Cake x Sherb BX1, and have 7 of them day 53 in flower. I would not pay $600 again for them. That being said usually I don’t run the seed plant and these are seed plants I’ll see how the clones go.....
> 
> ...


Copped a pack cuz of your recommendation and photos!


----------



## Railage (Feb 22, 2021)

PeanutbutterNchocolate said:


> Copped a pack cuz of your recommendation and photos!


Maybe I got lucky but their story started off as a very unlucky one.

I popped two packs and then went on a 3 day vacation and left someone people to watch them and I come back and all but 3 are dead.

All 3 turned out to be female and all 3 were of the same quality of the one we selected, we actually kept 2 of them.


Anyway I think you should find something good in them.


----------



## PeanutbutterNchocolate (Feb 22, 2021)

Railage said:


> Maybe I got lucky but their story started off as a very unlucky one.
> 
> I popped two packs and then went on a 3 day vacation and left someone people to watch them and I come back and all but 3 are dead.
> 
> ...


Aww nah nephew. Im not tryna hear about the bad luck lol. For the price i paid they better be fire


----------



## Railage (Feb 22, 2021)

PeanutbutterNchocolate said:


> Aww nah nephew. Im not tryna hear about the bad luck lol. For the price i paid they better be fire


What I’m saying tho bro all I had was 3 and they were all sick

Way cooler than my 7 Ice Cream Cake X Sherb BX1 which will be day 69 tomorrow I’ll get some pics if I have time.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 23, 2021)

I knew seedjunky was going to pop back up big in the seed game again, there's just so much money to be made with hype these days. They made a big name for themselves and a following with the jungle boys growing their gear.

Attn: All newer growers> save your dough, you can get all there same seed junky crosses and strains from a decent amount of breeders these days for a fraction of the price, so many packs have gelato33, wedding cake, kushmints, icc, etc in em. It's run of the mill in packs these days. Clearwater genetics is one I can think of that has a lot of those I just named.


----------



## rmzrmz (Feb 26, 2021)

hot hype....
out stock

i buy orange push pop(f1) x mac
$200 from diamond rock genetics


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 26, 2021)

rmzrmz said:


> View attachment 4838215
> hot hype....
> out stock
> 
> ...


I just seen this at Neptune and I couldn't stop laughing. 

Haven't seen a single plant of the Emerg C but fools out here paying $1000 a pack... lmao

It must be nice, lol.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 26, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I just seen this at Neptune and I couldn't stop laughing.
> 
> Haven't seen a single plant of the Emerg C but fools out here paying $1000 a pack... lmao
> 
> It must be nice, lol.


Seriously dude


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 26, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I just seen this at Neptune and I couldn't stop laughing.
> 
> Haven't seen a single plant of the Emerg C but fools out here paying $1000 a pack... lmao
> 
> It must be nice, lol.


People are also paying very high prices for cuts, I have paid a pretty penny a few times. I'm a firm believer- if you are a decent enough grower you can phenohunt a few seed packs and find a gem that is just as good if not better than some so called expensive "elite" cuts. Shit is pretty much all the same crosses these days anyways. You can find the elite cut genetics in a seed pack cross easily


----------



## RancidDude (Feb 26, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> People are also paying very high prices for cuts, I have paid a pretty penny a few times. I'm a firm believer- if you are a decent enough grower you can phenohunt a few seed packs of reputable genetics and find a gem that is just as good if not better than some so called "elite" cuts getting sold at thousand+ dollars. Shit is pretty much all the same crosses these days anyways. You can find the elite cut genetics in a seed pack cross easily


I will literally put my two moms against anything out there right now especially in far as taste, smell, and effect. I don't grow for yield. Also very few people get to smoke it. To them it's always when will you have more? "That's my favorite weed!" These are people that fly out to Cali and Oregon to get their bud. That's why I know what can be found. I literally lost a mom og tk x t1000 that was better than the triangle im from South Florida originally so I had the TK cut since 08 my pics are still up on thcfarmer only a few even have the real deal of that cut the rest are s1 and other OGs. Triangle Kush grown right is probably the second best weed I've ever smoked. I grew up smoking it. I found that mom with 1 csi Humboldt seed. I still have the rest of the pack. You can bet they are getting popped asap. Elite is just hype until you yourself have smoked it and deemed it really good weed. You can find elite in squareone genetics, Humboldt csi, redeye, envy, clearwater, hell I can go on and on. peanut butter breathe f2s are worth more than any $1000 pack a cut maybe a pack LOL


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 27, 2021)

100%


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 27, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> I will literally put my two moms against anything out there right now especially in far as taste, smell, and effect. I don't grow for yield. Also very few people get to smoke it. To them it's always when will you have more? "That's my favorite weed!" These are people that fly out to Cali and Oregon to get their bud. That's why I know what can be found. I literally lost a mom og tk x t1000 that was better than the triangle im from South Florida originally so I had the TK cut since 08 my pics are still up on thcfarmer only a few even have the real deal of that cut the rest are s1 and other OGs. Triangle Kush grown right is probably the second best weed I've ever smoked. I grew up smoking it. I found that mom with 1 csi Humboldt seed. I still have the rest of the pack. You can bet they are getting popped asap. Elite is just hype until you yourself have smoked it and deemed it really good weed. You can find elite in squareone genetics, Humboldt csi, redeye, envy, clearwater, hell I can go on and on. peanut butter breathe f2s are worth more than any $1000 pack a cut maybe a pack LOL


I'm with you dude, I love triangle kush as well, it's one my favorite strains. You already know csi humboldt since you had a tk x T1000. They have really nice triangle kush offerings, they have an s1 and a bunch of tk crosses. Csi without a doubt has the best legit tk from what I've seen. I have a pack of secret service I've been meaning to pop...trump1000 x Obama kush. Check out founding father genetics.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 27, 2021)

I'm glad I'm not the only one to be shocked by these prices. 
2 years ago Seed Junky packs went for $150 and then some of his more elite crosses would sell for $200, which I would pay, if it was something I wanted 
Then he joins forces with the same folks that brought $500 packs of Candy Rain bunk seeds to the public.
What a joke!
I hope they fail, because we need less of this kind of greed in the marketplace.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 27, 2021)

So, I was snooping around the comments section, on seed junkies IG.
It seems these seeds have been dropping at various Cookie shops around California for $250 and $350 a pack.
This tells me that it's Neptune Seedbank that's trying to rob us.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 27, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one to be shocked by these prices.
> 2 years ago Seed Junky packs went for $150 and then some of his more elite crosses would sell for $200, which I would pay, if it was something I wanted
> Then he joins forces with the same folks that brought $500 packs of Candy Rain bunk seeds to the public.
> What a joke!
> I hope they fail, because we need less of this kind of greed in the marketplace.


Dude I remember when seedjunky packs where well under $100! Like 5-6 years ago. It's instagram and getting on there early and getting notice and followers... sometimes certain people get a big following like jungle boys. Those dudes definitely blew up seedjunky. I know some people shit on them here, don't know why. Those dude are some great growers. They figured it out, why grow other people's gear when we can easily make our own line, now there is jungleboys genetics.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 27, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude I remember when seedjunky packs where well under $100! Like 5-6 years ago. It's instagram and getting on there early and getting notice and followers... sometimes certain people get a big following like jungle boys. Those dudes definitely blew up seedjunky. I know some people shit on them here, don't know why. Those dude are some great growers. They figured it out, why grow other people's gear when we can easily make our own line, now there is jungleboys genetics.


I was referring to his prices before he quit the public and headed off to the great cookie jar.

I definitely respect what the Jungle Boys have done for grow tec and choice pheno hunts.
Doesn't mean I'm gonna drop a grand on some "insert flavor of the month" x TK Bx3, though.


----------



## SilencePlz (Feb 27, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> So, I was snooping around the comments section, on seed junkies IG.
> It seems these seeds have been dropping at various Cookie shops around California for $250 and $350 a pack.
> This tells me that it's Neptune Seedbank that's trying to rob us.


I was curious how Neptunes and more specifically TreeStar CONSTANTLY have restocks. I guess here's the answer lol.


----------



## U79 (Feb 27, 2021)

Why would you even pay $100 when you can get fire for less..


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 27, 2021)

Seedjunky used to be a forum member, before his “rise.” Just another one of us!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 27, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Seedjunky used to be a forum member, before his “rise.” Just another one of us!


Do you remember his handle?


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 27, 2021)

I don’t remember lol I tried before posting that, it will come to me at some point. Hahahaha meat madness..... puff, puff, pass....


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 27, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I was referring to his prices before he quit the public and headed off to the great cookie jar.
> 
> I definitely respect what the Jungle Boys have done for grow tec and choice pheno hunts.
> Doesn't mean I'm gonna drop a grand on some "insert flavor of the month" x TK Bx3, though.


Ya a grand is just straight absurd. I know some people will be like I got the money it's whatever but if you pay the much for these genetics you're sucker. And should educate yourself on genetics and lineage. All these types of strains and crosses can be bought elsewhere for a 90% cheaper.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 27, 2021)

Supply and demand... not saying it is right because it is straight greed.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 27, 2021)

Other then being amazing growers I think the thing that made them popular is their big pheno hunts and always finding amazing phenos.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 27, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Seedjunky used to be a forum member, before his “rise.” Just another one of us!


Like the many great growers here all it takes is the right hunt and hype then you are a mega star. Similar to as dividedsky stated just the right exposure.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Feb 27, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Do you remember his handle?


His handle on the Farm was @justblazen.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 27, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one to be shocked by these prices.
> 2 years ago Seed Junky packs went for $150 and then some of his more elite crosses would sell for $200, which I would pay, if it was something I wanted
> Then he joins forces with the same folks that brought $500 packs of Candy Rain bunk seeds to the public.
> What a joke!
> I hope they fail, because we need less of this kind of greed in the marketplace.


Not to mention when they released the candy rain they were supposed to do a $50k giveaway for best pheno. But that never happened...


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 27, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Not to mention when they released the candy rain they were supposed to do a $50k giveaway for best pheno. But that never happened...


Did the cookie fam release like $700 packs that didn't even germ or if they did even pop they were mutants that died? Was that the candy rain?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 27, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Did the cookie fam release like $700 packs that didn't even germ or if they did even pop they were mutants that dies. Was that the candy rain?


Yes, and I think it was jbeezy that tried to make it right to those that got burned.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 27, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Did the cookie fam release like $700 packs that didn't even germ or if they did even pop they were mutants that dies. Was that the candy rain?


Yep that was the candy rain drop. I think it was $550 for like 22 beans but many people couldn't get any to germinate. I think cookies pretended like the would refund but then switch to giving replacements. Those replacement were the London pound cake seed junky made for them. 

They just pretended like the $50k giveaway never existed. Lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 27, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Yes, and I think it was jbeezy that tried to make it right to those that got burned.


Oh snap, it was jbeezy I was thinking seed junky


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 27, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yep that was the candy rain drop. I think it was $550 for like 22 beans but many people couldn't get any to germinate. I think cookies pretended like the would refund but then switch to giving replacements. Those replacement were the London pound cake seed junky made for them.
> 
> They just pretended like the $50k giveaway never existed. Lol


Ya I think I remember I saw a funny meme of it on here. It was a pic of a just popped mutant bean on its way out, it said something like, when you pay $500 for cookies fam candy rain seeds, shits fire. Lol


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 27, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Oh snap, it was jbeezy I was thinking seed junky


Jbeezy is Seed Junky

Jigga is the one who bred and released Candy Rain then deleted his instagram after everyone started complaining about the seeds not popping

Seed Junky stepped in and started giving out free packs to people who purchased Candy Rain


----------



## Dreminen169 (Feb 27, 2021)

rmzrmz said:


> View attachment 4838215
> hot hype....
> out stock
> 
> ...


It’s in stock @ utd seedbank & for $200 less








Seed Junky - EmergenC (F) | United Seed Bank


12 (F) Seeds Per Pack Lineage: Orange Push Pop Bx1 x Sunset Sherb Bx1




unitedseedbank.com


----------



## Dreminen169 (Feb 27, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> So, I was snooping around the comments section, on seed junkies IG.
> It seems these seeds have been dropping at various Cookie shops around California for $250 and $350 a pack.
> This tells me that it's Neptune Seedbank that's trying to rob us.


Yeah Neptune definitely trying to rob us









Seed Junky - EmergenC (F) | United Seed Bank


12 (F) Seeds Per Pack Lineage: Orange Push Pop Bx1 x Sunset Sherb Bx1




unitedseedbank.com


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Feb 27, 2021)

6 to 8 months from now there will be S1s and BXs of this all over the place lol


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 27, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> 6 to 8 months from now there will be S1s and BXs of this all over the place lol


For a fraction


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 27, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Jbeezy is Seed Junky
> 
> Jigga is the one who bred and released Candy Rain then deleted his instagram after everyone started complaining about the seeds not popping
> 
> Seed Junky stepped in and started giving out free packs to people who purchased Candy Rain


Ok, so many names I just got a little confused. Cheers


----------



## rmzrmz (Feb 27, 2021)

I love seedjunkie, my LAKC is the top I have,
It cost me $ 150 and neptune and gave me another free 6 reg x TK something,
when neptune GIVEN FREE seedjunkie freebies,

I would pay now 500-700 but for a new work,
not for a backcross of the same,
I better look at my own cross with LAKC differents phenos and my keeper
or just shop at Envy, Raw, Tiki,Diamond Rock and all the rest that work with seedjunkie cuts x 100-200 pack,
all breeders use the same clones georgiapie, londonpoundCake,Cheetaa piss, the soap ....
good genetics awesome flavors but it is something repetitive ,sherbert,cake,gelato,mints, that breeders have alot of money,alot equipment, but not much imagination meybe


----------



## AaronHernadez (Feb 27, 2021)

I wouldn’t knock anybody buying/selling his seeds at any price when there’s obviously a market for it. It’s apart of American culture to pay more for name brands and Jbeezy got one of the biggest brands in the game right now.


----------



## Snowback (Feb 28, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> So, I was snooping around the comments section, on seed junkies IG.
> It seems these seeds have been dropping at various Cookie shops around California for $250 and $350 a pack.
> This tells me that it's Neptune Seedbank that's trying to rob us.


Neptune used to be great but I have had some not-so-great experiences with them as of late. I kind of avoid them these days. I always check everywhere else first.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Feb 28, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Neptune used to be great but I have had some not-so-great experiences with them as of late. I kind of avoid them these days. I always check everywhere else first.


Not to mention they want a photo I’d...


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 28, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Not to mention they want a photo I’d...


Haha seriously I was like this is a bit overboard but it's just for fraud protection. If your not in a legal state could see how this would make you a bit apprehensive. Still better than 15 years ago when you door could be easily kicked down.


----------



## Houstini (Feb 28, 2021)

If ya dip out to be an “exclusive breeder” and pull these shenanigans you better bet anyone that has the means to hunt your gear(or not) and treat it like an Amsterdam whore will come out of the woodwork. I like what I’m seeing from jungle boys, as far as growers that have the means to hunt good breeding stock I’ll give them my money long before I pay 3-20x what a pack costs. Shit I got a pack of wedding cake that I’m waiting to pop until I get a harem of elites.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 28, 2021)

Houstini said:


> If ya dip out to be an “exclusive breeder” and pull these shenanigans you better bet anyone that has the means to hunt your gear(or not) and treat it like an Amsterdam whore will come out of the woodwork. I like what I’m seeing from jungle boys, as far as growers that have the means to hunt good breeding stock I’ll give them my money long before I pay 3-20x what a pack costs. Shit I got a pack of wedding cake that I’m waiting to pop until I get a harem of elites.


Ya I've seen people shit on jungle boys on here saying the aren't breeders blah blah and I'm like why? Those guys(jungle boys) are fucking dope pheno hunters. Don't think it's a stretch to say they could easily master breeding techniques.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 28, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Yeah Neptune definitely trying to rob us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ think they have that fat fuck berner hyping them atm. Fucking guy has never grown a plant in his life yet acts like he makes he make or breaks strains. Berners breeding techniques for picking hype strains is puffing on some weed, then eating all your food in the fridge.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 28, 2021)

^ then he names the strains the food he just ate, lol.


----------



## Snowback (Feb 28, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Not to mention they want a photo I’d...


Really? I have never sent them a pic. If that's the case now then it's the final nail in the coffin. They have almost nothing that I can't find somewhere else.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Mar 1, 2021)

AaronHernadez said:


> I wouldn’t knock anybody buying/selling his seeds at any price when there’s obviously a market for it. It’s apart of American culture to pay more for name brands and Jbeezy got one of the biggest brands in the game right now.


That's not American culture. That's human nature. The whole point of marketing and advertising and hype is to delude people with imagery and narrative so as exploit emotion instead of informing about a particular product.

This idea that a product is worth whatever people are willing to pay for it is absurd. It's predicated necessarily on the notion that the consumer always makes an informed decision. They dont. People buy stupid, overpriced shit all the time.

It's called hustling for a reason.


----------



## AaronHernadez (Mar 1, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> That's not American culture. That's human nature. The whole point of marketing and advertising and hype is to delude people with imagery and narrative so as exploit emotion instead of informing about a particular product.
> 
> This idea that a product is worth whatever people are willing to pay for it is absurd. It's predicated necessarily on the notion that the consumer always makes an informed decision. They dont. People buy stupid, overpriced shit all the time.
> 
> It's called hustling for a reason.


I totally disagree, a product is 100% worth whatever price people will pay for it. I means isn’t that how we determine the value of anything these days? Just see how much it last went for on eBay lol. The collecting aspect of seed hoarding alone makes seed junky genetics way more valuable than your typical breeders gear thats a fact.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Mar 1, 2021)

AaronHernadez said:


> I totally disagree, a product is 100% worth whatever price people will pay for it. I means isn’t that how we determine the value of anything these days?


Sure, if you think the only consideration in evaluating the worth of a product is its perceived value in the minds of others. Take an extreme example - some arsehole duct tapes a banana to a wall, calls it art and sells it for $150,000. Is it materially or artistically or in any other sense, worth that? Of course not. It's just playing on the credulity and stupidity of morons and their need to be part of the in-crowd or cool kids. Throw in the hype machine which is fuelled by unctuous, greasy salesmen like Berner who couldn't run a choko vine over a shithouse and this is why we're in the state we're in.

I mean of course you can see the logic of people buying packs merely as investments to then sell forward to others but that just shifts the very same criticism one place down the road.

And incidentally by your standard, price gouging isn't even a thing. Like it just doesn't exist as a concept at all. So if I buy Seed Junkie's ice cream kush cake dosilato fritter breath for 300 bucks, sell it for 5000 and some moron pays that, I'm not taking advantage or exploiting him or her in any way?


----------



## AaronHernadez (Mar 1, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> Sure, if you think the only consideration in evaluating the worth of a product is its perceived value in the minds of others.


The seed game to me is no different than any other collectables or reselling market whether it be shoes, toys, baseball cards, etc. Theres plenty of shit out there I wouldn’t spend a dollar on, doesn’t make it worthless. I‘m way more familiar with the shoe game/collecting world than I am growing pot though so maybe I have a different perspective than most.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 1, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> Sure, if you think the only consideration in evaluating the worth of a product is its perceived value in the minds of others. Take an extreme example - some arsehole duct tapes a banana to a wall, calls it art and sells it for $150,000. Is it materially or artistically or in any other sense, worth that? Of course not. It's just playing on the credulity and stupidity of morons and their need to be part of the in-crowd or cool kids. Throw in the hype machine which is fuelled by unctuous, greasy salesmen like Berner who couldn't run a choko vine over a shithouse and this is why we're in the state we're in.
> 
> I mean of course you can see the logic of people buying packs merely as investments to then sell forward to others but that just shifts the very same criticism one place down the road.
> 
> And incidentally by your standard, price gouging isn't even a thing. Like it just doesn't exist as a concept at all. So if I buy Seed Junkie's ice cream kush cake dosilato fritter breath for 300 bucks, sell it for 5000 and some moron pays that, I'm not taking advantage or exploiting him or her in any way?


Technically that is not price gouging, you speak of investment and up-charging. This is just a facet of capitalism, literally! Supply and demand WILL FIND equilibrium! 
I don’t know where people get this idea that there is some mystical ethical boundary that people are somehow crossing when they start selling seeds from a plant they like.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Mar 1, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Technically that is not price gouging, you speak of investment and up-charging. This is just a facet of capitalism, literally! Supply and demand WILL FIND equilibrium!


Dude, price gouging is increasing the price of something beyond what is considered fair or reasonable. And I wholeheartedly agree it's a facet (though I'd rather say function) of capitalism. One of the many flaws with market economics.



colocowboy said:


> I don’t know where people get this idea that there is some mystical ethical boundary that people are somehow crossing when they start selling seeds from a plant they like.


I don't believe I said anything of the sort. We're talking about perceived value and actual value.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Mar 1, 2021)

AaronHernadez said:


> The seed game to me is no different than any other collectables or reselling market whether it be shoes, toys, baseball cards, etc. Theres plenty of shit out there I wouldn’t spend a dollar on, doesn’t make it worthless. I‘m way more familiar with the shoe game/collecting world than I am growing pot though so maybe I have a different perspective than most.


Right but most people do not buy seeds to resell or collect them. They buy them to grow them.


----------



## AaronHernadez (Mar 1, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> Right but most people do not buy seeds to resell or collect them. They buy them to grow them.


The markets still there it doesn’t matter if you grow, resell or let them collect dust. If you have a good or a service why wouldn’t you try to maximize your profits? You are totally reaching on those examples as well. If you bought a pack of SeedJunky gear for $300 and decided to resell it at any point, are you going to just pop a 50 dollar premium on them or are you going to look around a bit and see what that particular pack is going for that time ?


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 1, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> Dude, price gouging is increasing the price of something beyond what is considered fair or reasonable. And I wholeheartedly agree it's a facet (though I'd rather say function) of capitalism. One of the many flaws with market economics.
> 
> 
> I don't believe I said anything of the sort. We're talking about perceived value and actual value.


My dude, a thing is worth what someone is willing to pay for it. It may be stupid but it’s a thing.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Mar 1, 2021)

AaronHernadez said:


> The markets still there it doesn’t matter if you grow, resell or let them collect dust. If you have a good or a service why wouldn’t you try to maximize your profits? You are totally reaching on those examples as well. If you bought a pack of SeedJunky gear for $300 and decided to resell it at any point, are you going to just pop a 50 dollar premium on them or are you going to look around a bit and see what that particular pack is going for that time ?


Because it's unethical to price gouge. You either have to be cool with price gouging or rephrase your position. It cant be both.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Mar 1, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> My dude, a thing is worth what someone is willing to pay for it. It may be stupid but it’s a thing.


You can keep repeating that but it doesn't address the counter-arguments.


----------



## AaronHernadez (Mar 1, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> Because it's unethical to price gouge. You either have to be cool with price gouging or rephrase your position. It cant be both.


I think price gouging necessities is unethical not a pack of wedding cake f2s


----------



## kwigybo88 (Mar 1, 2021)

AaronHernadez said:


> I think price gouging necessities is unethical not a pack of wedding cake f2s


Right but if someone buys a pack at a 2000% mark up you'll laugh at them whilst simultaneously saying "well that's the market working"? Yeah I don't think so.

At what point do you actually factor the quality of the product into an assessment of what it should be worth? Apparently never.....


----------



## Aheadatime (Mar 1, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> Right but if someone buys a pack at a 2000% mark up you'll laugh at them whilst simultaneously saying "well that's the market working"? Yeah I don't think so.
> 
> At what point do you actually factor the quality of the product into an assessment of what it should be worth? Apparently never.....


You're not getting that 'worth' is a flexible, subjective, and abstract concept. Markets exist to define worth. This is dictated by supply and demand. If somebody buys it at a high price, it was worth that high price. Arbitrarily saying "well it only took that guy one harvest to grow those seeds, and seeds don't "feel" like they're worth alot to me, so they should be some arbitrarily cheap price that I dictate" is absurd. We can't just come together and create "fair" prices for everything. Well, we sort of can.. that's what free markets do.

If you grow a strain that takes longer to grow, use nutrients that are more expensive than the next brand, use more electricity than the next guy because you live in a hot climate, take your sweet ass time hand trimming every nug to perfection, refuse to use PGRs, refuse to distribute smaller nugs because you respect your final product, and package up your material in fancy glass jars with holographic scratch-and-sniff labels, and some punk kid who knows nothing about what time and effort is worth, how markets work, or how privileged we are to live in a capitalist economy comes along and say "40 an eighth? pfft, weed is only worth 25 an eighth, tops", that kid can fuck off. There's cheaper options for exactly his state of mind, granted by the gift of a capitalist economy. Due to the free competition that is the free market, there are also growers who use bottom of the barrel inputs, ram their stuff through trim machines, save time by not drying properly, use janky little sandwhich baggies to distribute, and who harvest early to save electricity and time. These guys can swoop in and save the day by offering that 25$ eighth. Not because weed is "worth"25, but because that's all it's worth to the kid and to that grower. Because again, "worth" is flexible. 

People pay thousands of dollars for autographs. "But dude, that's just ink and paper LOL!" Yeah, but it's also fucking inspiring to have a hand written note by somebody who has deeply inspired you. That's "worth" alot to some people. Breeders play hype games and push the limits on cost, for sure, and some of that is more visible with certain companies. But vaguely complaining about a seed's worth is ridiculous. Just reach for the cheaper options, and if you're so upset with businesses having certain practices, then join the market brother! Start breeding the fire and selling it for 20$ a pack. You'll be helping alot of people get access to better genes who otherwise couldn't afford it.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Mar 1, 2021)

Aheadatime said:


> You're not getting that 'worth' is a flexible, subjective, and abstract concept. Markets exist to define worth. This is dictated by supply and demand. If somebody buys it at a high price, it was worth that high price.


Is this some sort of dogma that is taught in schools where you people come from? Markets do not account for consumer misinformation nor do they account for externalities.



Aheadatime said:


> Arbitrarily saying "well it only took that guy one harvest to grow those seeds, and seeds don't "feel" like they're worth alot to me, so they should be some arbitrarily cheap price that I dictate" is absurd. We can't just come together and create "fair" prices for everything. Well, we sort of can.. that's what free markets do.


I didn't "arbitrarily" say anything like that. lol in your first paragraph you said worth is abstract. I'm saying it should be dictated by quality of the product, primarily, and yet you claim I'm the one being arbitrary? Are you joking?



Aheadatime said:


> If you grow a strain that takes longer to grow, use nutrients that are more expensive than the next brand, use more electricity than the next guy because you live in a hot climate, take your sweet ass time hand trimming every nug to perfection, refuse to use PGRs, refuse to distribute smaller nugs because you respect your final product, and package up your material in fancy glass jars with holographic scratch-and-sniff labels, and some punk kid who knows nothing about what time and effort is worth, how markets work, or how privileged we are to live in a capitalist economy comes along and say "40 an eighth? pfft, weed is only worth 25 an eighth, tops", that kid can fuck off. There's cheaper options for exactly his state of mind, granted by the gift of a capitalist economy. Due to the free competition that is the free market, there are also growers who use bottom of the barrel inputs, ram their stuff through trim machines, save time by not drying properly, use janky little sandwhich baggies to distribute, and who harvest early to save electricity and time. These guys can swoop in and save the day by offering that 25$ eighth. Not because weed is "worth"25, but because that's all it's worth to the kid and to that grower. Because again, "worth" is flexible.


*shakes head......You literally just used an example where quality was the determining factor in how price should be assessed. Are you even sure you know what you're arguing against here? Dude, you're misinterpreting what I've written. We're not talking about chalk and cheese. We're talking about you have fire, and I have fire and I sell mine at double the price of yours because a bunch of chad's on instagram and social media said it's better.



Aheadatime said:


> People pay thousands of dollars for autographs. "But dude, that's just ink and paper LOL!" Yeah, but it's also fucking inspiring to have a hand written note by somebody who has deeply inspired you. That's "worth" alot to some people. Breeders play hype games and push the limits on cost, for sure, and some of that is more visible with certain companies. But vaguely complaining about a seed's worth is ridiculous. Just reach for the cheaper options, and if you're so upset with businesses having certain practices, then join the market brother! Start breeding the fire and selling it for 20$ a pack. You'll be helping alot of people get access to better genes who otherwise couldn't afford it.


I didn't vaguely complain about a seed's worth. I said some people sell overpriced shit and a lot of people buy it for a variety of reasons, none of which really have anything to do with the quality of the product. What are you not getting here?


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 1, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> Because it's unethical to price gouge. You either have to be cool with price gouging or rephrase your position. It cant be both.


I agree with you, there is a thing called business ethics...but all the doesn't mean shit in a bullish capitalism society that we live in. In a way consumers do have more power with internet shopping being mainstream.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Mar 1, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I agree with you, there is a thing called business ethics...but all the doesn't mean shit in a bullish capitalism society that we live in. In a way consumers do have more power with internet shopping being mainstream.


In some ways yeah. In others no. The internet is a very double-edged sword because it opens so many more avenues for businesses to delude people with advertising.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Mar 1, 2021)

If something sells, is it just impossible for it to be overpriced, by definition? Like is that a logical impossibility to some of you?

I'm not American so maybe I just don't have the ability to comprehend such a bizarre viewpoint.


----------



## slacker140 (Mar 2, 2021)

I don't know that it's price gouging since the price of all seeds are not being artificially augmented. It's just one or select few breeders. It's not like you can't just pick another breeders seeds and grow cannabis that meets your needs. They're not holding anything hostage. It's not like they have the cure to cancer and nobody else can provide it. But there sure seems to be a segment of the population that has way too much money for them to be paying 500-1,000 for a single pack of seeds. Or must be a commercial operation that can make that money back on the same hype. I mean, is it price gouging if just one brand of water decides to charge $50 a gallon for their ultra special premium water and tell you it makes you more pure? No, just pick another water, there's not a bottled water shortage.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Mar 2, 2021)

slacker140 said:


> I don't know that it's price gouging since the price of all seeds are not being artificially augmented. It's just one or select few breeders. It's not like you can't just pick another breeders seeds and grow cannabis that meets your needs. They're not holding anything hostage. It's not like they have the cure to cancer and nobody else can provide it. But there sure seems to be a segment of the population that has way too much money for them to be paying 500-1,000 for a single pack of seeds. Or must be a commercial operation that can make that money back on the same hype. I mean, is it price gouging if just one brand of water decides to charge $50 a gallon for their ultra special premium water and tell you it makes you more pure? No, just pick another water, there's not a bottled water shortage.


Right but scarcity is not a prerequisite of price gouging. If you make Gelato 33 S1's for 100 bucks a clone and i make them for 1000 bucks the people who buy mine are being unquestionably gouged.

Incidentally this is not a hypothetical. Its happening.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Mar 2, 2021)

To be clear tho, im not saying Seed Junky is price gouging. I only mentioned it to show the absurdity of the notion that anything bought and sold must've been done so at a "fair price."

I just think breeders like him are way overpriced. Nobody is going to convince me that his seeds are three to four times better than Karma, Dynasty, CSI etc. Its hype.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 2, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> You can keep repeating that but it doesn't address the counter-arguments.


It’s not my fault you’re misrepresenting the situation! Price gouging assumes that it’s a good or service that is required that you have to buy at a high price and have no choice, like electricity!
You have alternative product choices with the same genetics even, where do you get the idea that until you get a tell people what they can charge for their goods or services? Open a book!


----------



## slacker140 (Mar 2, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> Right but scarcity is not a prerequisite of price gouging. If you make Gelato 33 S1's for 100 bucks a clone and i make them for 1000 bucks the people who buy mine are being unquestionably gouged.
> 
> Incidentally this is not a hypothetical. Its happening.


"The term is similar to profiteering but can be distinguished by being short-term and localized and by being restricted to essentials such as food, clothing, shelter, medicine and equipment needed to preserve life and property."

Sounds more like you think we should have a regulated seed market with a regulatory authority able to put price caps on a seed. I do not think this falls into the category of price gouging. It is not temporary and is not an essential item. You can easily get medicine without a seed at a reasonable price. Ridiculous to a home grower with no market resell yes. But not price gouging. It is a seller responding to demand.


----------



## slacker140 (Mar 2, 2021)

But even ridiculous to a home grower might not even be accurate. If an individual home grower buys premium connoisseur cannabis for $400 an ounce. Which in my area happens every day at multiple retail outlets. A single $500 or even $1000 pack of seeds can pay itself back after an ounce or two. Make a clone and it can keep paying you back. Personally I'd never do that when I can buy alternatives for $60 that are just as good for me and I can spend the savings on something else I fancy more, but I also wouldn't pay $400 for an ounce either.


----------



## Aheadatime (Mar 2, 2021)

My bad if my previous post came off as hostile. I'm not angry about you or your thoughts. But austrian economics is a topic I'm passionate about.



kwigybo88 said:


> Is this some sort of dogma that is taught in schools where you people come from? Markets do not account for consumer misinformation nor do they account for externalities.


What we're being taught in schools where "us people" come from is being degraded over time. We used to be taught austrian economics, for the most part. Markets are representations of people's will, time, capacity, and desire. People want something, people supply it, the price gets negotiated through purchase power, life's good. Misinformation and "externalities"(?) are part of human nature. As the consumer, you have a responsibility to do your homework on what you buy, and place your dollars and your trust where you see fit.



> I didn't "arbitrarily" say anything like that. lol in your first paragraph you said worth is abstract. I'm saying it should be dictated by quality of the product, primarily, and yet you claim I'm the one being arbitrary? Are you joking?


Your argument implies it. To quote you on a few things;



> price gouging is increasing the price of something beyond what is considered fair or reasonable. And I wholeheartedly agree it's a facet (though I'd rather say function) of capitalism. One of the many flaws with market economics.


"Fair and reasonable" is something you believe you have some vested power to dictate. What is fair and reasonable? Well, whatever the hell people think! It's arbitrary. If you truly understand this, your next quotes wouldn't be here. Whether you realize it or not, you are displaying a thought pattern that value is somehow measurable, that you can somehow or another come to a "fair" price point for things, which isn't true. What's fair is what the consumers agree to pay. If it's too expensive, they don't pay, and thus the producer lowers costs. That's it. Nothing else is "fair". It's all arbitrary.



> We're talking about perceived value and actual value.


"Actual value" doesn't exist. It's all perceived. Markets are voluntary.



> some arsehole duct tapes a banana to a wall, calls it art and sells it for $150,000. Is it materially or artistically or in any other sense, worth that?


Again, the display that somehow you can dictate what things are worth. I wouldn't pay that, but many people would, and thus, it was worth it. How very arrogant of you to claim that something can't be artistically worth alot of money to somebody just because it's not to you.



> if I buy Seed Junkie's ice cream kush cake dosilato fritter breath for 300 bucks, sell it for 5000 and some moron pays that, I'm not taking advantage or exploiting him or her in any way?


This is also arrogant, because you're patronizing the customer who *will *pay that much, based on the reflection of *your *thoughts and values. If somebody wants that strain, and has tons of money laying around, and it's worth it to them, that's that. Your income is yours dude lol. Some people make 6 figures, some people make 7 figures. 5,000 is change to them. Claiming you're taking advantage of that person is to talk down to their own sense of value. Again, value is arbitrary. Americans pay more in foreign lands for street food, but we don't give a shit, because it costs us 2$ in our currency instead of 1.20$. If a native made a big fuss that I was being ripped off and called me stupid for paying the extra 80 cents, I'd just walk away, completely and totally apathetic, because 80 cents has no value to me. Because, again, value is arbitrary.

Price gouging refers to dramatically raising the price of necessities like food, water, toiletries, and utilities in times of great need, which I agree is unethical. Buying a rare item on release day, and auctioning it off on ebay for a higher price later is normal, and not immoral at all. It's not immoral because we have free will and economic liberty in this country, so you can just not buy the damn thing. If enough people don't buy the damn thing, the guy who does that will stop doing it, because he's wasting money investing in a practice that doesn't pay out. If people do buy from him, then his market niche is working, and thus is 'worth' it. Worth is dictated by free will, people voluntarily exchanging money for goods.



> *shakes head......You literally just used an example where quality was the determining factor in how price should be assessed. Are you even sure you know what you're arguing against here? Dude, you're misinterpreting what I've written. We're not talking about chalk and cheese. We're talking about you have fire, and I have fire and I sell mine at double the price of yours because a bunch of chad's on instagram and social media said it's better.


That post exemplified that price is arbitrary, not based on quality. The guy who grew really tenderly and slowly didn't get paid out in the end. Because the market didn't ask for it, because the market is based on people and their complex natures, and chose price point over quality. The same way people pay low dollars without understanding the difference in quality, people pay top dollars without understanding the difference in quality. Quality isn't measurable or quantifiable, and it isn't the only factor which price gets measured against. Because again, the market is based on voluntary exchange, and people's different personalities, values, perceptions, hobbies, interests, incomes, etc., all play a role in that voluntary exchange.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 2, 2021)

I just came for pics. But goddamn yall are arguin about some dumb shit.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Mar 2, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> It’s not my fault you’re misrepresenting the situation! Price gouging assumes that it’s a good or service that is required that you have to buy at a high price and have no choice, like electricity!
> You have alternative product choices with the same genetics even, where do you get the idea that until you get a tell people what they can charge for their goods or services? Open a book!


I'd suggest you take your own advice and look up the definition. I didnt say anything about telling people what they can or cannot charge for their goods. I said some goods are overpriced no matter how many people choose to buy them.

Try reading what's actually written.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Mar 2, 2021)

Aheadatime said:


> What we're being taught in schools where "us people" come from is being degraded over time. We used to be taught austrian economics, for the most part. Markets are representations of people's will, time, capacity, and desire. People want something, people supply it, the price gets negotiated through purchase power, life's good. Misinformation and "externalities"(?) are part of human nature. As the consumer, you have a responsibility to do your homework on what you buy, and place your dollars and your trust where you see fit.


You don't know what an externality is and you want to talk about markets? Okay then.



Aheadatime said:


> "Fair and reasonable" is something you believe you have some vested power to dictate. What is fair and reasonable? Well, whatever the hell people think! It's arbitrary. If you truly understand this, your next quotes wouldn't be here. Whether you realize it or not, you are displaying a thought pattern that value is somehow measurable, that you can somehow or another come to a "fair" price point for things, which isn't true. What's fair is what the consumers agree to pay. If it's too expensive, they don't pay, and thus the producer lowers costs. That's it. Nothing else is "fair". It's all arbitrary.
> 
> "Actual value" doesn't exist. It's all perceived. Markets are voluntary.
> 
> ...


So you think there are no objective means by which one can evaluate the quality and worth of a product? Oh dude, you cant be serious.

Where did I say I want to dictate what things are worth?



Aheadatime said:


> Price gouging refers to dramatically raising the price of necessities like food, water, toiletries, and utilities in times of great need, which I agree is unethical. Buying a rare item on release day, and auctioning it off on ebay for a higher price later is normal, and not immoral at all. It's not immoral because we have free will and economic liberty in this country, so you can just not buy the damn thing. If enough people don't buy the damn thing, the guy who does that will stop doing it, because he's wasting money investing in a practice that doesn't pay out. If people do buy from him, then his market niche is working, and thus is 'worth' it. Worth is dictated by free will, people voluntarily exchanging money for goods.


No, price gouging is broadly defined as the dramatic increase in price of goods or services beyond what is considered fair or reasonable (doesn't have to be a necessity). You want to argue that the "fair and reasonable" part of that is entirely defined by the market, which is absurd. It's predicated on the idea that consumers make informed purchases. They don't.



Aheadatime said:


> That post exemplified that price is arbitrary, not based on quality. The guy who grew really tenderly and slowly didn't get paid out in the end. Because the market didn't ask for it, because the market is based on people and their complex natures, and chose price point over quality. The same way people pay low dollars without understanding the difference in quality, people pay top dollars without understanding the difference in quality. Quality isn't measurable or quantifiable, and it isn't the only factor which price gets measured against. Because again, the market is based on voluntary exchange, and people's different personalities, values, perceptions, hobbies, interests, incomes, etc., all play a role in that voluntary exchange.


Quality isn't measurable? What on earth are you talking about? Of course it is. A car which breaks down after 10,000 miles is *objectively* shittier than one which runs for 50,000 miles.


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 2, 2021)

Seen artizen has some seed junky in their “vault” section, man those packs look so easy to fake, sure their not but man for 700-800 can a man get some kinda holographic mark or something lol.


----------



## rmzrmz (Mar 2, 2021)

LA KC #5

lower


----------



## rmzrmz (Mar 2, 2021)

LA KC#5 my keeper, and favourite
i can smoke all day
wedding cake structure/kushmint flavor
Outdoor grow show the power
25-30 flower days


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 2, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> I'd suggest you take your own advice and look up the definition. I didnt say anything about telling people what they can or cannot charge for their goods. I said some goods are overpriced no matter how many people choose to buy them.
> 
> Try reading what's actually written.


You said and I quote “price gouging” so apparently you don’t even read what you write! I have college degree in business, I literally took a test on it! The subject is called economics and it’s not me that has the misunderstanding. Too bad you can’t just admit you were wrong and learn from it rather than making yourself look foolish.


----------



## Aheadatime (Mar 2, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> You don't know what an externality is and you want to talk about markets? Okay then.
> 
> So you think there are no objective means by which one can evaluate the quality and worth of a product? Oh dude, you cant be serious.
> 
> ...


You're not responding with any substance. You're coming off as very thick-headed and bent on arguing, rather than discussing. I'm straight on this. If you're interested in actually learning about the topic, check out Hayek's "Individualism and Economic Order". If you're not into reading, you can start off by watching some Milton Friedman on YT. I've learned long ago it's not wise to try to brush an alligator's teeth. He doesn't want his teeth brushed, and you'll end up losing a hand and wasting your time. Keep on keeping on brother.


----------



## Railage (Mar 2, 2021)

Ice Cream Cake x Sherb BX1 right before harvest


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 3, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> ^ then he names the strains the food he just ate, lol.


Wait theirs a Cookies strain named ( Insert Rappers Name ) Asshole ?


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 3, 2021)

Where's Jigga ?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 4, 2021)

Here's my stance on Seed Junky.

Seed Junky releases some dank crosses, period.
But so does every other mainstream breeder, nowadays. 

It seems that it is the seedbanks that are really sticking it to the consumer.
Seed Junky prices have doubled, but some of the banks are asking for 600% more than the old price
They are looking for suckers!
Newbs and clowns with too much money will bite at these prices.

I can buy direct from breeder seeds for $40, $60, $80, and $100 all day long that are more stable and just as dank as Seed Junky!

At this point, we can't be friends if you support this new price structure.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 4, 2021)

Ice cream cake...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 4, 2021)

I just want too see dope budshots of Seed Junky Authentic Gear...


----------



## FluffsTravels (Mar 7, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Here's my stance on Seed Junky.
> 
> Seed Junky releases some dank crosses, period.
> But so does every other mainstream breeder, nowadays.
> ...


This is my first time popping in this thread. I was looking at some SJ photos on Instaspam. Incredible, but that's weed porn these days. I have a Jbeezy WC cut that I LOVE. I was considering maybe getting some seeds. Am I to understand correctly that they don't have a retail outlet, and they can only be found through seed brokers? Furthermore, it sounds like the prices for SJ are high right now.?
I total agree with you on the "buy direct from breeder seeds for $40, $60, $80, and $100 all day long." There is just too much great stuff out there to pay more than $100 a pack, and I never pay that much.

A lot of pollen in being chucked right now. Imo, the key to finding true gold is running enough seeds from a reputable lot.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Mar 7, 2021)

FluffsTravels said:


> I was considering maybe getting some seeds. Am I to understand correctly that they don't have a retail outlet, and they can only be found through seed brokers? Furthermore, it sounds like the prices for SJ are high right now.?


Seed Junky stopped selling seeds awhile back when he partnered with berner/cookies. This is why the prices are high now, the stuff being sold is old stock. They did just do a release of a fem strain called Emegen-C. They were only available in their cookie stores or a couple banks got some at the store and tripled the price to sell online.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 7, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Here's my stance on Seed Junky.
> 
> Seed Junky releases some dank crosses, period.
> But so does every other mainstream breeder, nowadays.
> ...


^ This is the best and most accurate post for those thinking of getting seed junky seeds and spending $800. At the end of the day do you, spend you money on whatever you want. Here's an example, happy hunting-


Just know you can get just as good or better heat for a fraction of the price and when I say fraction- I mean under $100. Fuck you can actually get all the seed junky strains for cheap considering all the big seed junky strains are in most other breeders crosses they make.


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2021)

The easy way to not cry about other people's $... is to make yo own damn seeds.
Stop depending on others to make something you may want.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 7, 2021)

genuity said:


> The easy way to not cry about other people's $... is to make yo own damn seeds.
> Stop depending on others to make something you may want.


The last thing I have to worry about is dropping coin on Seed Junky.  

You have to aquire genetics to Chuck pollen so if a person wanted to invest in a pack of SJ for breeding then why not?


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> The last thing I have to worry about is dropping coin on Seed Junky.
> 
> You have to aquire genetics to Chuck pollen so if a person wanted to invest in a pack of SJ for breeding then why not?


The last part of your reply is what my first post is really about..

Are they investing in the genetics or (seed junky) the brand?

Some say just get the genetics elsewhere for cheaper.

But then you get into select (phenos/genos/yada,yada,yada)..


----------



## G_milner (Mar 11, 2021)

Price drop from 1000 to 550 on emergenC at neptune no buyers??


----------



## sourchunks (Mar 11, 2021)

Sorry but that emergenc C drop is the biggest scam ever. Seed junky goes private for a long time and baits everyone into his first public release without any grow pics or proof of what you should expect. Koooookssss will fall for it


----------



## G_milner (Mar 11, 2021)

Neptune was pushing it hard for them, at one point they advertised only 3 packs left then a week later on sale for 50% off lol


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 12, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Sorry but that emergenc C drop is the biggest scam ever. Seed junky goes private for a long time and baits everyone into his first public release without any grow pics or proof of what you should expect. Koooookssss will fall for it


Seriously what is up with ANY high priced breeder posting no pics or description. Sheeeesh


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 12, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Seriously what is up with ANY high priced breeder posting no pics or description. Sheeeesh


They want you to pay for their reputation, but if people are willing, are they wrong?


----------



## sourchunks (Mar 12, 2021)

honestly Emergen C could be from a breeding project Jbeezy did years ago and he didn't like the results so he found a great way to make lots of money
maybe its an old Tangie cross LOL


----------



## Railage (Mar 12, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> honestly Emergen C could be from a breeding project Jbeezy did years ago and he didn't like the results so he found a great way to make lots of money
> maybe its an old Tangie cross LOL


I wasn’t interested in Emergen C but if it was something cooler I would’ve gotten it for like 500 not a grand tho.


----------



## CaliWeedGuy (Mar 12, 2021)

Seed Junky is one of my favorite brands... I really liked their Pear Cobbler. I tried to show it off here:




I also did Animal Face 



 and Cake Batter 



 and I'm about to do Bubblegum Sherb and Jellyz.


----------



## lungbutter (Mar 18, 2021)

took a few shots of wedding cake x gelato 33 at ~60 days
love this strain.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 20, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Sorry but that emergenc C drop is the biggest scam ever. Seed junky goes private for a long time and baits everyone into his first public release without any grow pics or proof of what you should expect. Koooookssss will fall for it


^This is the truth..what this dude wrote 

No doubt seed junky had some dope shit...ran there icc and loved it. But cmon people seedjunky got his whole mints line from sin city seeds sin mint cookies, and you don't hear shit about them and they have fucking fire! You can get pack of sin city for $60. 
What is the deal with with jbreezy and seedjunky??? thought the dude went private to be exclusively sold to and out of certain dispensaries??? Feel like he pulled out of the market to see what would happen with the rest of his stock at the banks. Banks took advantage and prices increased to a ridiculous amounts. After most sj is sold out you see seed junky creep back in release emergen- c for $1000....lol fuck out here with that shit. You don't need to paying these prices for packs people!


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 21, 2021)

You are all paying for that big money train behind them hyping this shit hell it's hard to knock the hustle tho i will give them that much.

Hell them Runtz packs where 700 and fools paid up why not go back to the 1000 a pack well and they only charged 350 it was the banks charging 1000 i just feel bad for how many suckers out their that will pay up ! Wait no don't keep buying them over hyped packs. 

I'm going to slide over here and pick these other packs up and see you at harvest time.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 21, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> ^This is the truth..what this dude wrote
> 
> No doubt seed junky had some dope shit...ran there icc and loved it. But cmon people seedjunky got his whole mints line from sin city seeds sin mint cookies, and you don't hear shit about them and they have fucking fire! You can get pack of sin city for $60.
> What is the deal with with jbreezy and seedjunky??? thought the dude went private to be exclusively sold to and out of certain dispensaries??? Feel like he pulled out of the market to see what would happen with the rest of his stock at the banks. Banks took advantage and prices increased to a ridiculous amounts. After most sj is sold out you see seed junky creep back in release emergen- c for $1000....lol fuck out here with that shit. You don't need to paying these prices for packs people!


Berner offered him “cookie family” status, turned out that enterprise is established to serve Berner.


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 21, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Berner offered him “cookie family” status, turned out that enterprise is established to serve Berner.


But still where's Jigga !


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 21, 2021)

I knew it was all over when Cookies was visiting SJG and took a pic of 4 of them and someone commented on the post 3 breeders and a clown ! (Berner) and J-beezy went nutts on dude i was like woah what is up with that pretty much figured it out right their ! and in less then 2 weeks later he was going to only breed for Cookies.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 21, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Berner offered him “cookie family” status, turned out that enterprise is established to serve Berner.


That's what I figured. Man I can't with berner. I saw a vid of him talking shit on other breeders and their genetics. It like dude you and cookie fam don't have enough, there ain't enough room in the seed game so everyone can make money and be happy? Nope they have to come after others. Berner has to have his cake and eat it too, which is a lot of cake he's eating by the looks of him. He straight up stole lemon tree from the Santa Cruz crew and renamed it lemonade. They crossed the lemonade with everything.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 21, 2021)

So ya seed junky sucks....throwback I found, here some seed junky icc, lol.


----------



## genuity (Mar 21, 2021)

Octane mint sorbet


----------



## Luvtheflower (Mar 21, 2021)

When I smoke I don't have this floating around my brain that these nugs our seed junky genetics if I enjoy the smoke it really doesn't matter.But I just can't see spending that kind of loot on beans and some of the auction prices well over $1000 is crazy.But if I had that type of cash to blow yes I would buy the best.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 21, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> So ya seed junky sucks....throwback I found, here some seed junky icc, lol.
> View attachment 4859282


I see you fluff travels...I see you fellow head!


----------



## FluffsTravels (Mar 21, 2021)

Everyone has different needs and expectations. Personally, I love the good pollen chuckers. I started smuggling out seeds from the NL in 97. Great stuff back then. I have a stellar SLH, a multiple cup winning strain, from GHS I acquired 8 years ago. It's awesome. It fits a niche. Some folks like it the best of all my strains. However, I've gotten some crazy good or better strains from wild crosses of a star male with brand name strains. Better yet, if you run enough you might get a variety of keepers; one kind of OG Kush, one more fruity sativa, etc, etc. It's fricking great. IMO, it's better then hunting through 50 stabilized seeds to pick one great SLH. If I want a GG#4 or any brand name strain, I'm getting a clone from a reputable source. I'll buy $40 packs of pollen chucked seeds from a reputable chucker all day long. No one has a lock on anything anymore. It's a new era.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Mar 21, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I see you fluff travels...I see you fellow head!


Out on the road today, I saw a DEADHEAD sticker on a Cadillac. A little voice inside my head said, "Don't look back. You can never look back."
I thought I knew what love was. What did I know? Those days are gone forever. I should just let them go but-


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 21, 2021)

Sweet deal on neptune for a seed junky pack.... 12 seeds of EmergenC, only- $800, lol.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 21, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Sweet deal on neptune for a seed junky pack.... 12 seeds of EmergenC, only- $800, lol.
> View attachment 4859379


The thing is Most seed Junkies packs where below this price. The people suffering are the ones wanting in "on the hype" now. Too bad soo sad... Like others have said there are other breeders around.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 21, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> The thing is Most seed Junkies packs where below this price. The people suffering are the ones wanting in "on the hype" now. Too bad soo sad... Like others have said there are other breeders around.


Ya I know dude, I think that icc was under $100, lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 21, 2021)

While I would never pay $350 for a pack of unproven seeds I certainly can't knock their game. Not how I do shit but fuck it would be nice to make a couple hundred grand every seed drop.

Cannarado does it with sheer mass of value but Berner found a way to do it with 1000 packs of a single strain. Border like genius, or criminal depending on perspective.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 21, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Sweet deal on neptune for a seed junky pack.... 12 seeds of EmergenC, only- $800, lol.
> View attachment 4859379


$480 at auction.

Talk about overvalued.
I honestly don't plan to use Neprune for any of my seed buying needs.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 21, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> $480 at auction.
> View attachment 4859662
> Talk about overvalued.
> I honestly don't plan to use Neprune for any of my seed buying needs.


So there must be a lot of these things sitting...


----------



## Railage (Mar 21, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> So there must be a lot of these things sitting...


Treestar has it at 650 or at least earlier today.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 22, 2021)

Railage said:


> Treestar has it at 650 or at least earlier today.
> 
> View attachment 4859692





Bakersfield said:


> $480 at auction.
> View attachment 4859662
> Talk about overvalued.
> I honestly don't plan to use Neprune for any of my seed buying needs.


I was about to post what you did @Railage to @Bakersfield ..


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 22, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I was about to post what you did @Railage to @Bakersfield ..


I don't have the patience to deal with Treestars ever again.
Plus I'm really not into most of the breeders he/she carries, especially Phinest - shit germing frosty boof!


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 22, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I don't have the patience to deal with Treestars ever again.
> Plus I'm really not into most of the breeders he/she carries, especially Phinest - shit germing frosty boof!


They don't even kiss you first lol straight bend over !


----------



## Houstini (Mar 22, 2021)

No, just no.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 22, 2021)

FluffsTravels said:


> No one has a lock on anything anymore. It's a new era.


^ this is the truth. No doubt seedjunky has some dope crosses I love, I was looking at old pics and was kinda upset I don't still have some but who the fuck wants to run and icc for years and years? I have a huge genetic library of seeds and cuts. Now I have the space and spots to make some crosses and start trying to find a excellent male. In all my years of growing I never tried my hand at chucking a cross or trying to breed a stellar male. I was foremost a phenohunter, breeding never interested me at the time. Also there's really good growers on here that are legit breeders and there some also have a really good eye for chucking some crosses. Even newer growers are chucking crosses. I have gotten free beans and offered crosses on here multiple time. Really cool people actually.

One thing I kind of kick myself for is never saving some of the beans I got almost 20 years ago from heavens stairway seedbank(think it was in Canada and got busted), this was in the early 2000s any of the older heads will know what I talking about. I used to go on green man's seedbank update(which is not around anymore, the site up now is fake) to check which sites were legit. Anyone remember this shit, here was his logo?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> ^ this is the truth. No doubt seedjunky has some dope crosses I love, I was looking at old pics and was kinda upset I don't still have some but who the fuck wants to run and icc for years and years? I have a huge genetic library of seeds and cuts. Now I have the space and spots to make some crosses and start trying to find a excellent male. In all my years of growing I never tried my hand at chucking a cross or trying to breed a stellar male. I was foremost a phenohunter, breeding never interested me at the time. Also there's really good growers on here that are legit breeders and there some also have a really good eye for chucking some crosses. Even newer growers are chucking crosses. I have gotten free beans and offered crosses on here multiple time. Really cool people actually.
> 
> One thing I kind of kick myself for is never saving some of the beans I got almost 20 years ago from heavens stairway seedbank(think it was in Canada and got busted), this was in the early 2000s any of the older heads will know what I talking about. I used to go on green man's seedbank update(which is not around anymore, the site up now is fake) to check which sites were legit. Anyone remember this shit, here was his logo?
> View attachment 4859838


It rings a bell I Used to love bushyoldergrower (BOG) genitics on overgrow. His buds always looked the best. I really need to grab some of his stuff before its all gone, i dont know if his wife will keep producing.seeds. He inflluenced the hell out of me when i was alot younger 15 yrs old i believe.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 22, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> It rings a bell I Used to love bushyoldergrower (BOG) genitics on overgrow. His buds always looked the best. I really need to grab some of his stuff before its all gone, i dont know if his wife will keep producing.seeds. He inflluenced the hell out of me when i was alot younger 15 yrs old i believe.


Ya I just made a post about heavens stairway and overgrow. I believe heavens stairway bust led to overgrow getting shut down and everyone scattering. There was a lot of old heads- very good growers on that forum. It's was just a wealth of info because it was the first site/forum of its kind.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I just made a post about heavens stairway and overgrow. I believe heavens stairway bust led to overgrow getting shut down and everyone scattering. There was a lot of old heads- very good growers on that forum. It's was just a wealth of info because it was the first site/forum of its kind.


I remember his ads in Canabis Culture and High Times, but we (my grow partner and mentor) went with Marc Emery seeds, because it was more accessible to us

For the first couple of years we would drive up to Vancouver from Seattle to visit his shop, because his orders often wouldn't make it to us.
This was pre Overgrow.

I had 2 accounts on Overgrow, but was just a lurker back then on all the sites


----------



## G_milner (Mar 22, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I remember his ads in Canabis Culture and High Times, but we (my grow partner and mentor) went with Marc Emery seeds, because it was more accessible to us
> 
> For the first couple of years we would drive up to Vancouver from Seattle to visit his shop, because his orders often wouldn't make it to us.
> This was pre Overgrow.
> ...


We used to drive to Vancouver also from the B.C. interior for new strains in the late 90's still have sensi early girl and black domina seeds from back in the good old days.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 22, 2021)

G_milner said:


> We used to drive to Vancouver also from the B.C. interior for new strains in the late 90's still have sensi early girl and black domina seeds from back in the good old days.


Those were some good ole days.
Vansterdam.

I remember the first time I went to Vancouver around 90, I couldn't find flower to smoke, but there was tons of hash to be had.


----------



## RancidDude (Mar 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> ^ this is the truth. No doubt seedjunky has some dope crosses I love, I was looking at old pics and was kinda upset I don't still have some but who the fuck wants to run and icc for years and years? I have a huge genetic library of seeds and cuts. Now I have the space and spots to make some crosses and start trying to find a excellent male. In all my years of growing I never tried my hand at chucking a cross or trying to breed a stellar male. I was foremost a phenohunter, breeding never interested me at the time. Also there's really good growers on here that are legit breeders and there some also have a really good eye for chucking some crosses. Even newer growers are chucking crosses. I have gotten free beans and offered crosses on here multiple time. Really cool people actually.
> 
> One thing I kind of kick myself for is never saving some of the beans I got almost 20 years ago from heavens stairway seedbank(think it was in Canada and got busted), this was in the early 2000s any of the older heads will know what I talking about. I used to go on green man's seedbank update(which is not around anymore, the site up now is fake) to check which sites were legit. Anyone remember this shit, here was his logo?
> View attachment 4859838


The best plants I've ever found were f2 remember this.... people are literally making f2 of thugpug gear and selling it for 100 a pack they are giving up the secret the f2s are better than the f1s just more genetic variation.


----------



## Railage (Mar 23, 2021)

Ice Cream Cake x Sherb Bx1 #3 like a 21 day cure on it so far I think. If I have time today I’ll pull out nugs from the other phenos, none of them have been trimmed, I pulled the leaves off this one.


----------



## Railage (Mar 26, 2021)

A couple day 42 Animal Mints BX1s I have 11 total phenos.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 26, 2021)

Railage said:


> A couple day 42 Animal Mints BX1s I have 11 total phenos.
> 
> View attachment 4863247View attachment 4863249View attachment 4863252View attachment 4863256


11 phenos? How many packs did you pop?


----------



## Railage (Mar 26, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> 11 phenos? How many packs did you pop?


2


----------



## Snowback (Apr 1, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I remember his ads in Canabis Culture and High Times, but we (my grow partner and mentor) went with Marc Emery seeds, because it was more accessible to us
> 
> For the first couple of years we would drive up to Vancouver from Seattle to visit his shop, because his orders often wouldn't make it to us.
> This was pre Overgrow.
> ...


My buddy and I used to hang out with Emery sometimes and smoke in his back room at the "Hemp BC" shop. We weren't close buddies or anything and there were often just random groups of people there smoking. I will say this: As nice a guy as Marc was, never ONCE EVER did I get any decent beans from him. They always turned out to be crap. Bad germination, hermies, larf, you name it... 
It was still good times though. 
There was a little seed shop on Vancouver Island, a ferry ride from Vancouver, called "The Sacred Herb". Now that place had good beans. Super cheap too.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 4, 2021)

Snowback said:


> My buddy and I used to hang out with Emery sometimes and smoke in his back room at the "Hemp BC" shop. We weren't close buddies or anything and there were often just random groups of people there smoking. I will say this: As nice a guy as Marc was, never ONCE EVER did I get any decent beans from him. They always turned out to be crap. Bad germination, hermies, larf, you name it...
> It was still good times though.
> There was a little seed shop on Vancouver Island, a ferry ride from Vancouver, called "The Sacred Herb". Now that place had good beans. Super cheap too.


That why I went with Heaven's Stairway...emerys site was kinda of sketch and shoddy to say the least. Heaven's Stairway had legit breeders and everything....this site was years ahead of its time. Remeber this was early 2000s they got shutdown in 06. From what I recall reading heaven's stairway got busted in Canada by royal mounted police....I'm sure there was alot of growrooms torn down and growers not sleeping good at night after that bust. Alot of people probably stopped growing out of sheer paranoia of being on the seed mailing list. We have it pretty good now we tend to forget how truly fucked we could get growing weed. Was no joke you could get a stretch and lose your house etc if busted.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 5, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> That why I went with Heaven's Stairway...emerys site was kinda of sketch and shoddy to say the least. Heaven's Stairway had legit breeders and everything....this site was years ahead of its time. Remeber this was early 2000s they got shutdown in 06. From what I recall reading heaven's stairway got busted in Canada by royal mounted police....I'm sure there was alot of growrooms torn down and growers not sleeping good at night after that bust. Alot of people probably stopped growing out of sheer paranoia of being on the seed mailing list. We have it pretty good now we tend to forget how truly fucked we could get growing weed. Was no joke you could get a stretch and lose your house etc if busted.


You could buy other breeders packs from Emery as well.
I bought Mr Nice, Dutch Passion, and Nirvana seeds from him.
He also sold BC cultivars that would finish outdoors in September.
Shishkaberry, Mighty Mite to name a couple.
These grew great in the almost identical conditions of Western Washington.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 5, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> You could buy other breeders packs from Emery as well.
> I bought Mr Nice, Dutch Passion, and Nirvana seeds from him.
> He also sold BC cultivars that would finish outdoors in September.
> Shishkaberry, Mighty Mite to name a couple.
> These grew great in the almost identical conditions of Western Washington.


Ya it was so long ago.17+ year ago(holy shit!)...I just remember Heaven's Stairway being really cool site- it had a clean look and was well organized and emerys site having ads and had just to much going on. I remember Heaven's Stairway had a very solid breeder and strain list available at the time, 1st online bank recall carrying brothers grimm


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 5, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya it was so long ago.17+ year ago(holy shit!)...I just remember Heaven's Stairway being really cool site- it had a clean look and was well organized and emerys site having ads and had just to much going on. I remember Heaven's Stairway had a very solid breeder and strain list available at the time, 1st online bank recall carrying brothers grimm


They all played their parts.
Shit was real serious back then.

I was an avid reader of Emery's Cannabis Culture magazine right before the internet really took off.

High Times had started to suck by then and there wasn't much else to help stay current.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 5, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> They all played their parts.
> Shit was real serious back then.
> 
> I was an avid reader of Emery's Cannabis Culture magazine right before the internet really took off.
> ...


Yup gotta give props to Emery for sure the guy was crazy and taking huge risks to his freedom.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 5, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> They all played their parts.
> Shit was real serious back then.
> 
> I was an avid reader of Emery's Cannabis Culture magazine right before the internet really took off.
> ...


Someone posted in the thread I made about heavens stairway weeks back saying- if wasn't for those 2 websites the modern cannabis gene pool would not be where it is today and I agree with his statement.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 5, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Someone posted in the thread I made about heavens stairway weeks back saying- if wasn't for those 2 websites the modern cannabis gene pool would not be where it is today and I agree with his statement.


100%
It's awesome how it's all evolved.
One door closes and 2 more open.


----------



## Railage (Apr 9, 2021)

Day 56 Animal Mints Bx1


----------



## Railage (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 9, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Yup gotta give props to Emery for sure the guy was crazy and taking huge risks to his freedom.


Do you guys remember Emery on some MTV show, kind of like HBO's America Undercover? He was showing the host a grow house operation that had huge plants growing in every room of the house.

I can't remember the shows name or the "reporter" but it was pretty bold of him. He got busted not too long after that.


----------



## higher self (Apr 9, 2021)

Railage said:


> Day 56 Animal Mints Bx1
> 
> View attachment 4874553View attachment 4874554View attachment 4874555View attachment 4874556View attachment 4874557


Wow those look soo good! Was literally just going through my seed collection & have one pack of these.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 9, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Do you guys remember Emery on some MTV show, kind of like HBO's America Undercover? He was showing the host a grow house operation that had huge plants growing in every room of the house.
> 
> I can't remember the shows name or the "reporter" but it was pretty bold of him. He got busted not too long after that.


That's awesome!
Guys like him were such a thorn in the side to our collective government's.

When I lived in Seattle, in the early to mid 90's, the owner of Hydro Tech hydro store, had a public access television show, where he would have a live marijuana plants and demonstrate propagation techniques, etc.
He was also a known snitch that worked a deal with the police, after being busted, to turn over the names and addresses of customers who spent over $1000.








DEA STING OPERATION BUSTED IN SEATTLE | High Times | JANUARY 1994







archive.hightimes.com


----------



## higher self (Apr 9, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> That's awesome!
> Guys like him were such a thorn in the side to our collective government's.
> 
> When I lived in Seattle, in the early to mid 90's, the owner of Hydro Tech hydro store, had a public access television show, where he would have a live marijuana plants and demonstrate propagation techniques, etc.
> ...


That's foul! Fast forward to current times and I definitely wouldn't goto my local hydro anymore. You have to make an appointment & wear a mask or be refused. No thanks especially with the appointment thing, now they have a list of who & when smh.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 9, 2021)

higher self said:


> That's foul! Fast forward to current times and I definitely wouldn't goto my local hydro anymore. You have to make an appointment & wear a mask or be refused. No thanks especially with the appointment thing, now they have a list of who & when smh.


That sucks!
Ours, reduced their hours for a few months, in the beginning
Only allowing 5 people into the store at once, but are now running at full swing, with a mask mandatory policy.


----------



## Aheadatime (Apr 9, 2021)

higher self said:


> That's foul! Fast forward to current times and I definitely wouldn't goto my local hydro anymore. You have to make an appointment & wear a mask or be refused. No thanks especially with the appointment thing, now they have a list of who & when smh.


Absolutely ludicrous.


----------



## higher self (Apr 9, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> That sucks!
> Ours, reduced their hours for a few months, in the beginning
> Only allowing 5 people into the store at once, but are now running at full swing, with a mask mandatory policy.





Aheadatime said:


> Absolutely ludicrous.


I don't get it, I've never even seen more than 5 people in that store at once pre covid lol. Don't see how they will stay in business doing appointment only but when you're the OP'S they probably will lol


----------



## Snowback (Apr 9, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> That's awesome!
> Guys like him were such a thorn in the side to our collective government's.
> 
> When I lived in Seattle, in the early to mid 90's, the owner of Hydro Tech hydro store, had a public access television show, where he would have a live marijuana plants and demonstrate propagation techniques, etc.
> ...


What a fk'n scumbag. 
Back in the early 2000s we had Vietnamese gangs who hung out near the hydro shops and stuck trackers on peoples' cars while they were in the shops buying supplies. Then they would follow the trackers to the peoples' houses and rob them later. It went on for months before people figured out what was going on.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 9, 2021)

It just dawned on me that you @higher self created this Seed Junky thread.
Would you be willing to share your thoughts about Seed Junkies takeover by the Cookie brand.


----------



## Snowback (Apr 9, 2021)

higher self said:


> That's foul! Fast forward to current times and I definitely wouldn't goto my local hydro anymore. You have to make an appointment & wear a mask or be refused. No thanks especially with the appointment thing, now they have a list of who & when smh.


At least around here, the shops are still way cheaper than Amazon or pretty much anything online, although Ali Baba has good deals on LEDs.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 9, 2021)

Snowback said:


> What a fk'n scumbag.
> Back in the early 2000s we had Vietnamese gangs who hung out near the hydro shops and stuck trackers on peoples' cars while they were in the shops buying supplies. Then they would follow the trackers to the peoples' houses and rob them later. It went on for months before people figured out what was going on.


That's crazy!


----------



## Snowback (Apr 9, 2021)

My friend was one of the unlucky ones. They hit him at 4 in the morning but he had a shotgun so they ran off. The cops came though because of the noise so that was the end of that.


----------



## higher self (Apr 9, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> It just dawned on me that you @higher self created this Seed Junky thread.
> Would you be willing to share your thoughts about Seed Junkies takeover by the Cookie brand.


Lol that's the 1st of me hearing that, haven't been keeping up. Is that why I'm seeking SJ packs for $500?



Snowback said:


> At least around here, the shops are still way cheaper than Amazon or pretty much anything online, although Ali Baba has good deals on LEDs.


True especially heavy items. I'm just reusing stuff now, haven't thrown out any soil in awhile & been going lighter on the ferts


----------



## Railage (Apr 9, 2021)

higher self said:


> Lol that's the 1st of me hearing that, haven't been keeping up. Is that why I'm seeking SJ packs for $500?


He like stopped breeding then signed up with cookies and exclusively bred for them or some shit then everything got price jacked then dropped EmergenC which at retail I think was $350 for 10+ fems or so which I don’t think is too terrible, but then all the seedbanks bought them and marked them up.


----------



## higher self (Apr 9, 2021)

Railage said:


> He like stopped breeding then signed up with cookies and exclusively bred for them or some shit then everything got price jacked then dropped EmergenC which at retail I think was $350 for 10+ fems or so which I don’t think is too terrible, but then all the seedbanks bought them and marked them up.


Ah I see, shit man I was hoping to see some GROD come back but I think someone else has some f2 or f3's as freebies at JBS seeds website. Can definitely get all those weeding cake, cookies, sherb & whatever from elsewhere for cheaper.


----------



## Panaelous (Apr 9, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I was wondering what kind of terps your getting?
> After a months cure im getting a cookies and sour milk odors with some fuel.
> Killer high as well. It's a bright super happy high and it eases all my joint discomfort.


What did you get out of the mint julep f2s


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 9, 2021)

Panaelous said:


> What did you get out of the mint julep f2s


I didn't do the mint Julep f2.
I grew the Secret Cookies x KM11 aka Fritter Mints.
It was excellent!


----------



## rmzrmz (Apr 9, 2021)

outdoor 2021
LA KushCake 
hard rock flowers, the best 
creamy cake mint kush flavor,


----------



## rmzrmz (Apr 9, 2021)

indoor SOG LAKC
COB Cree LED


----------



## dgarcad (Apr 10, 2021)

Doesn’t JB sell clones directly on his website? Or I thought some nursery’s in LA have them? Idk I might have been ill informed.


----------



## LowriderJones (Apr 13, 2021)

I'm sorry but I don't care what kind of work went into putting a strain together! For those of us that love doing it, it's not really even work! It's what we love doing! To be paid well to do what you love is a MAJOR blessing...to turn around and screw HARD the people that afforded you that blessing is grimey, low, and just plain garbage personality traits. I wouldn't order from such a company solely due to their eagerness to screw their loyal customers. That's enough to turn me off to them, regardless of their "fire" genetics. Having a $500 list price for a 10pack of regular seeds? That's ridiculous by ANY measure. And the fact that there are people willing to pay up to $1000+ for HYPE? I'm sure you can guess what I think about them I mean really, where does "seed junky" get off?! Sure, I'd like to try running some of their strains, but with the overwhelming number of very high quality options available at REASONABLE prices, what kind of fool would blow that kind of cash on 10 beans? I really, truly hope these guys crash and burn, solely due to their unbelievable greed. And I really hope people stop feeding the beast. I have done extremely well on seeds from particular breeders that are in the $70/pack range. Hell, with some research, the right conditions, etc we can ALL breed our own strains, backcross etc. I just can't believe so many people are SO willing and wanting to be raped SO hard! I guess if they're dumb enough to search out such a brutal raping of themselves, they deserve it! Guaranteed the "seed junky" guys are laughing hard at these fools the WHOLE way to the bank! I would be too!


----------



## rmzrmz (Apr 15, 2021)

LAKC ,Outdoor


----------



## rmzrmz (Apr 15, 2021)

I wanted to start cutting 420,next week
but I had to start earlier as there are rains for next week(here in Southamerica is Autumn Season)and some mold spots appeared, nothing serious,

This LA Kush Cake Outdoor is the Best weed i grow and smoke in my 15-20 Years as a grower/smoker

now more tempted to buy again,
500-600 is expensive, that's right i pay 150 for this,
that everyone grows and sells SJ is not for nothing this is not HYPE is high quality,

I think I'll wait until seedjunky get their new lines direct from them,
if not buy the alternative hybrids of Tiki / Envy/ DiamondRock /Raw /Lit and many others sell SJ

people are free to speak
but if they have never tried it
will only be theory speak,

happy smokes 420....


----------



## Railage (Apr 15, 2021)

Unknown cut of Ice Cream Cake that someone brought us.

day 62


----------



## Cptn (Apr 22, 2021)

HUF said:


> Wedding Cake x Triangle Kush BX3 clone


Hi @HUF 
Old post . . . hoping you can comment on the *beautiful* flowers you pulled from these plants.
How'd they smoke? Terps? Effects? 
How'd they grow and yield?

Thanks in advance for any info you can share


----------



## Dank Budz (Apr 23, 2021)

Found a nice mature seed in some sunset sherb x kush mints from dispensary, popped tail this morning and into soil


----------



## CaliWorthington (Apr 23, 2021)

A couple new packs dropped at Supreme, they're Bacio x Animal Mints crosses. I guess they just start at $550 now.


----------



## hicountry1 (Apr 28, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> A couple new packs dropped at Supreme, they're Bacio x Animal Mints crosses. I guess they just start at $550 now.


Yep went on there hoping for 420 sale but instead packs were just more than ever. Grabbed the ICC x Animal Mints Bx1 and the Grape Pie x Kushmints 11. Will post shots when we start sifting these.


----------



## Railage (Apr 28, 2021)

hicountry1 said:


> Yep went on there hoping for 420 sale but instead packs were just more than ever. Grabbed the ICC x Animal Mints Bx1 and the Grape Pie x Kushmints 11. Will post shots when we start sifting these.


Im in hella love with the Animal Mints BX1 they’re just I think day 6 of dry but they still smelling really good.

Also (I just mentioned this in another thread) our two Acai Gelato x Kush Mints 11 phenos are sick.

I’m just saying those two crosses should be pretty fun.

I don’t like the Ice Cream Cake x Sherb BX1, on the 2nd run running every pheno again hoping they’ll be better, but as of right now they ain’t got no good terps (the ones I’ve been smoking on, good potency tho)


----------



## KommanderBob (May 1, 2021)

So last year my buddy gave me 3 beans. 2 cake batter 1 frosted cake. One of each came through. Bag seeds. The cake batter is very similar to the GSC but the frosted cakes is straight orange push pop / Flintstones vitamins.


----------



## KommanderBob (May 1, 2021)

Finishing up week 5...


----------



## KommanderBob (May 1, 2021)

Cake Batter for reference


----------



## KommanderBob (May 1, 2021)

Just grabbed a pack of jungle boys "LA Baker" which is LA Kush Cake #4 x Jungle Cake. Basically a seed junky cross lol...also seems like a wedding cake bx ;p


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 9, 2021)

Neptune has 5 packs of Acai Gelato 49 x Sherb Bx 1 for 550. I can get the clone for 150 or less, and don't have the money anyway.


----------



## Railage (May 11, 2021)

Animal Mints BX1 #14


----------



## jdoeanon (May 12, 2021)

Anyone have any experience with grabbing seed junkie gear from Tree Star? A friend and I went half on some hidden pastries & literally NONE germed.. they surprisingly sent a 2nd pack & NONE of those popped either lol, big waste.


----------



## hicountry1 (May 13, 2021)

jdoeanon said:


> Anyone have any experience with grabbing seed junkie gear from Tree Star? A friend and I went half on some hidden pastries & literally NONE germed.. they surprisingly sent a 2nd pack & NONE of those popped either lol, big waste.


Never tried Tree Star or even heard of it. I have never had that many seeds not pop, did you use paper towel method?


----------



## jdoeanon (May 13, 2021)

I usually have really good germ rates, start in a shot glass of ro water for 12 hrs then paper towels lightly misted for another 12-24 - then straight to solos.


----------



## hicountry1 (May 13, 2021)

jdoeanon said:


> I usually have really good germ rates, start in a shot glass of ro water for 12 hrs then paper towels lightly misted for another 12-24 - then straight to solos.


Sounds like that bank is slow and disorganized. Hopefully he stores his seeds appropriately but you never know.


----------



## Railage (May 14, 2021)

Animal Mints BX1 #21



#23 



#22



Ice Cream Cake cut


----------



## Avant_Gardener (May 14, 2021)

The Animal Mints look absolutely phenomenal. How many day did you flower it out?


----------



## Railage (May 14, 2021)

Avant_Gardener said:


> The Animal Mints look absolutely phenomenal. How many day did you flower it out?


70


----------



## KommanderBob (May 16, 2021)

KommanderBob said:


> Just grabbed a pack of jungle boys "LA Baker" which is LA Kush Cake #4 x Jungle Cake. Basically a seed junky cross lol...also seems like a wedding cake bx ;p


I'm 3 for 3 on popping tails! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## threekingghidra (May 21, 2021)

Has anyone grown out LA Pop Rockz? I just got a cutting of it.


----------



## KommanderBob (May 21, 2021)

All three are nice but the bubble gum sherb is my jam. Bazooka Joe with some funk going on...mmm.


----------



## boundybounderson (May 24, 2021)

I wonder how much traction the $550/packs are getting? It feels a bit like SJ (or the banks) have way overshot their value point here. How can a non-hype consumer justify $550 when you could get a Tiki, Bloom, Wyeast pack for $120 - 150.


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2021)

boundybounderson said:


> I wonder how much traction the $550/packs are getting? It feels a bit like SJ (or the banks) have way overshot their value point here. How can a non-hype consumer justify $550 when you could get a Tiki, Bloom, Wyeast pack for $120 - 150.


You can always make your own seeds,that will be better & cheaper than the other seed makers you mentioned.


----------



## rmzrmz (May 24, 2021)

coffee creamer looks tempting


----------



## boundybounderson (May 25, 2021)

genuity said:


> You can always make your own seeds,that will be better & cheaper than the other seed makers you mentioned.


I do, but I'm also willing to pay for packs from breeders I think do good work. Making your own beans ain't exactly a quick process.

My question was more about the business side of moving to $500+ packs now that he's back into putting out seeds. Looking at the above post, I see two strains sold out from that drop at $500 and $550. I'd be willing to bet that entire drop would be sold out by now @ $200/pack, so was the move to more than double the retail price actually the right call?


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 25, 2021)

boundybounderson said:


> I do, but I'm also willing to pay for packs from breeders I think do good work. Making your own beans ain't exactly a quick process.
> 
> My question was more about the business side of moving to $500+ packs now that he's back into putting out seeds. Looking at the above post, I see two strains sold out from that drop at $500 and $550. I'd be willing to bet that entire drop would be sold out by now @ $200/pack, so was the move to more than double the retail price actually the right call?


Reducing availability to the majority is how future sales are spawned


----------



## genuity (May 25, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Reducing availability to the majority is how future sales are spawned


& helps keep his flower super exclusive.


----------



## k0rps (May 25, 2021)

Its possible to order clones directly from them through their website. Not sure if they send, might be pickup only? (LA area)





Seed Junky Home







seedjunky.com


----------



## timmah1979 (May 25, 2021)

k0rps said:


> Its possible to order clones directly from them through their website. Not sure if they send, might be pickup only? (LA area)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


500 clone minimum


----------



## k0rps (May 25, 2021)

Just saw that after posting ~
It wasn't like that a few weeks ago.. They must have changed and added a license requirement as well.


----------



## PeanutbutterNchocolate (May 25, 2021)

rmzrmz said:


> View attachment 4908641
> 
> coffee creamer looks tempting


So seed junky still doing drops? I thought they were done smh


----------



## Dividedsky (May 25, 2021)

PeanutbutterNchocolate said:


> So seed junky still doing drops? I thought they were done smh


Nah...Seed Junky is doing drops again, went away for a while...remaining packs surged in price. Now he's back and still trying to get surge prices for his packs, which is kind of ridiculous. If you want to spend $500 a pack for seed junky then that's up to you, but I just think their far better priced genetics that will get you just as good, actually better quality if you're a good grower with a dialed in room.


----------



## Big_Chungus (May 25, 2021)

Anybody know what the Pineapple Fruz makeup is?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 27, 2021)

La Kush Cake 

Grown by @theloudreserve On Ig


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 27, 2021)

Railage said:


> Im in hella love with the Animal Mints BX1 they’re just I think day 6 of dry but they still smelling really good.
> 
> Also (I just mentioned this in another thread) our two Acai Gelato x Kush Mints 11 phenos are sick.
> 
> ...


Do you work for a cannabis Company or for yourself going thorough phenos. I Might have missed it. 

About that Ice-cream Sherbet, it has been a disaster for me in a Hybrid made of it. 

[White Runtz × ICE-CREAM SHERBET] × Gak 
From " Hella seed company " it hermied on me with three plants. I had six, but not so interests in the rest.


----------



## Railage (May 27, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Do you work for a cannabis Company or for yourself going thorough phenos. I Might have missed it.
> 
> About that Ice-cream Sherbet, it has been a disaster for me in a Hybrid made of it.
> 
> ...


I work for myself at our commercial grow.

Looking for some badass phenos to commercially sell. (Flower not clones I don’t know if that’s worded weird)

The Ice Cream Cake X Sherbs are finicky as hell, this 2nd run isn’t a good run either (just ending up with low quality beat up plants).

I’m actually gonna go check on them today the ones I have in flower (round two should be like day 44) and check the flower curing up, and then I’ll probably get rid of most of them if not all of them.

They didn’t have herm problems though.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 27, 2021)

Railage said:


> I work for myself at our commercial grow.
> 
> Looking for some badass phenos to commercially sell. (Flower not clones I don’t know if that’s worded weird)
> 
> ...


Good luck to you. Perhaps the hybrid wasn't done right, but others don't like that one from him.


----------



## Railage (May 27, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Good luck to you. Perhaps the hybrid wasn't done right, but others don't like that one from him.





Lightgreen2k said:


> Good luck to you. Perhaps the hybrid wasn't done right, but others don't like that one from him.


Has anyone posted up what GAK is?

Anyways though besides the GAK cause I don’t know any herm reports everything in that cross has something in it that has herms in its genetics, but it sounds like a fire ass cross.

You know I run a lot of stuff, and I’ve had a bunch of GSC stuff that has had a few herms in.

for example:
Cookie Dough Sundae from Cannarado
Trop Cherry Relentless
Truth Serum In House
KKB Thug Pug
Cherry Fuel from TRH Seeds (Which isn’t GSC but it has the herm prone Cherry Pie in it)
Pirate Milk had one
Banana MAC

Im actually surprised I haven’t found any herms on the Sin Mint Cookies I got going.

there’s more, I also need to report the KKBs in the Thug Pug thread. 


tldr: you’re playing with fire with most of this stuff, I’m not surprised when I see some herms.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 27, 2021)

Railage said:


> Has anyone posted up what GAK is?
> 
> Anyways though besides the GAK cause I don’t know any herm reports everything in that cross has something in it that has herms in its genetics, but it sounds like a fire ass cross.
> 
> ...


So with the Gak you will be able to find more information at there Ig account and it should be open. "Some male that they found. " 






Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




instagram.com





I'm not into In House as much as I once was . A long time ago at the beginning of the inhouse thread (page 6 or so use to grow his gear) .


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (May 27, 2021)

Big_Chungus said:


> Anybody know what the Pineapple Fruz makeup is?


According to this IG poster, it is apple mintz x sherb bx1.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGGEFWjFU0S/


----------



## Big_Chungus (May 30, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> According to this IG poster, it is apple mintz x sherb bx1.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CGGEFWjFU0S/


thanksman!


----------



## ApacheNinja (Jun 1, 2021)

Di


Crude_Jude said:


> I was able to scoop most of the packs I wanted right before the price shot up. Out of this list which ones would y’all wanna run first?
> 
> Animal Face x Sherbcrasher
> Bermuda Pie Cake : Wedding Pie x TK bx3
> ...


Did you run the Menage? I have a pack I have yet to pop. I saw they are now going for 550 usd online.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 1, 2021)

GAK is G13 x AK-47 by Dying Breed. It's supposed to be a fast-finishing, fruity hash plant. I don't think the hella seeds guy has the pure GAK, it's a GAK cross he's breeding with, or maybe a bag seed.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 2, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> GAK is G13 x AK-47 by Dying Breed. It's supposed to be a fast-finishing, fruity hash plant. I don't think the hella seeds guy has the pure GAK, it's a GAK cross he's breeding with, or maybe a bag seed.


I'll find out the information on what he reveals on it.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 2, 2021)

The last part, my phone had died.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 2, 2021)

That's funny, so Brandon (Dying Breed) didn't breed the GAK, but it's "what he prides himself on." He also takes credit for breeding Zkittlez and I've seen people say he didn't breed that either. Whatever, he won't reply to me about a dead Dying Breed pack I bought, so that's the last one I'll ever buy. Give your business to Shiloh at Massive Creations, he has the same genetics for a lot less money and seems like a way cooler guy than Leg Lift Boy.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 2, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> That's funny, so Brandon (Dying Breed) didn't breed the GAK, but it's "what he prides himself on." He also takes credit for breeding Zkittlez and I've seen people say he didn't breed that either. Whatever, he won't reply to me about a dead Dying Breed pack I bought, so that's the last one I'll ever buy. Give your business to Shiloh at Massive Creations, he has the same genetics for a lot less money and seems like a way cooler guy than Leg Lift Boy.


At this time in the seed world there are companies that share names in the plant world. [One, two, three companies] WITH DIFFERENT Genetics Listed ""









SeedFinder - Cannabis Strains from L' - LE


SeedFinders alphabetical list of all known cannabis-seeds (L' - Le as first letter). You can order by type, breeder, flowering time or commercial availability. Detailed strain descriptions, link to th




en.seedfinder.eu





Gak could be a name coincidentally used by both. Would that be a bad thing @CaliWorthington ?

But my post was that [White Runtz × Ice-cream Sherb ] × Gak hermied on me.

Hope that clears all up to everyone else.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 2, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> At this time in the seed world there are companies that share names in the plant world. [One, two, three companies] WITH DIFFERENT Genetics Listed ""
> View attachment 4915109
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know, but the Dying Breed guy replied to an IG question in reference to the hella seeds guy so I think it's the same GAK. But how does anyone know that's G13 x AK-47 if it was a mislabeled bag seed? I guess it was an accidental pollination (like the Roze) and they figured it was that cross either by best guess or process of elimination.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 2, 2021)

Either way, the Dying Breed guy has an IG video where he says "You got your fancy facility but I'm whoopin' your ass with 4000 watt Honda generators and dirty creek water, better bring your heat Beezy!" So, somebody crossing Seed Junky to Dying Breed is kinda funny.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 2, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I don't know, but the Dying Breed guy replied to an IG question in reference to the hella seeds guy so I think it's the same GAK. But how does anyone know that's G13 x AK-47 if it was a mislabeled bag seed? I guess it was an accidental pollination (like the Roze) and they figured it was that cross either by best guess or process of elimination.


Is there a Dying Breed Thread? / Seed seller thread. Now there is more to post there.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 2, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Is there a Dying Breed Thread? / Seed seller thread. Now there is more to post there.


Yeah I'm sorry to harp on it LOL. There are some threads. I was gonna wait another week for the next reply from Seed Cellar. If that doesn't happen I'll post my own review.


----------



## Railage (Jun 3, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Gak could be a name coincidentally used by both. Would that be a bad thing @CaliWorthington ?
> 
> But my post was that [White Runtz × Ice-cream Sherb ] × Gak hermied on me.
> 
> Hope that clears all up to everyone else.


Thanks for askin Hella seeds and posting up some mystery strain info, I love information like that.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 3, 2021)

OK I got a reply from 3rd Gen Fam on IG now, with an email address to contact. I apologize 100 if I jumped the gun in judging him, but I got no reply for over 3 weeks. He has 50,000+ followers so probably just didn't notice my messages, and isn't a jerk who doesn't care like I had thought. Something he said in the message makes me wonder if he's not who I thought, though. I will post here again when I find out more. Sorry, I know this is a Seed Junky thread, but the GAK thing took us on this slight tangent.


----------



## Big_Chungus (Jun 3, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> That's funny, so Brandon (Dying Breed) didn't breed the GAK, but it's "what he prides himself on." He also takes credit for breeding Zkittlez and I've seen people say he didn't breed that either. Whatever, he won't reply to me about a dead Dying Breed pack I bought, so that's the last one I'll ever buy. Give your business to Shiloh at Massive Creations, he has the same genetics for a lot less money and seems like a way cooler guy than Leg Lift Boy.


agreed, and word.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 4, 2021)

Big_Chungus said:


> agreed, and word.


Dying Breed at least replied to my email once, Shiloh did not, so I won't be buying any seeds from him either. I said "Thanks for not treating me like a Chad like that other guy", then his next IG post has the word Chads twice. It's either a coincidence or not. Fuck 'em all either way.
Found out my pack was dead likely because Seed Cellar has old, improperly stored stock.


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Jun 4, 2021)

Are there any viable seed auction sites? I have a few Seedy Junky Pack to auction.


----------



## dgarcad (Jun 4, 2021)

Avant_Gardener said:


> Are there any viable seed auction sites? I have a few Seedy Junky Pack to auction.


What strains?


----------



## genuity (Jun 4, 2021)

Back to seed junky..

Octane mint sorbert is really fuccin good.

IG or strainly is the best for getting rid of seeds..


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 4, 2021)

@Avant_Gardener Actually if you're looking for an auction site where people are actively buying Seed Junky packs I would check out Seeds Auctions which is run by Neptune Seed Bank.


----------



## dgarcad (Jun 4, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> @Avant_Gardener Actually if you're looking for an auction site where people are actively buying Seed Junky packs I would check out Seeds Auctions which is run by Neptune Seed Bank.


Are they legit? Or is there a lot of scamming?


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 4, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> Are they legit? Or is there a lot of scamming?


Supposedly there was scamming a while back, they shut it down, and now they're back. I bought a pack and received it, but haven't grown it out yet so can't say for sure. But you're selling not buying so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Railage (Jun 4, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> Are they legit? Or is there a lot of scamming?


They take 20% of the sale price too, if I recall correctly. I sold a couple of packs on there and had no problems.


----------



## Big_Chungus (Jun 5, 2021)

Avant_Gardener said:


> Are there any viable seed auction sites? I have a few Seedy Junky Pack to auction.


what u got


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Jun 5, 2021)

Ice cream cake x Sunset Sherbet, and Wedding Cake F4


----------



## johny sunset (Jun 15, 2021)

I was given this cut of Ice Cream Cake From a buddy. Turned out amazing. Pictures are from around day 60 flower. I just harvested and she’s drying now. Smells kinda like wet paint and gas to me.


----------



## genuity (Jun 16, 2021)

Wedding cake f2 x kush mints 11 #10

Wedding cake f2 x kush mints 11 #8

@numberfour


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 18, 2021)

johny sunset said:


> I was given this cut of Ice Cream Cake From a buddy. Turned out amazing. Pictures are from around day 60 flower. I just harvested and she’s drying now. Smells kinda like wet paint and gas to me.
> View attachment 4924116
> View attachment 4924117
> View attachment 4924120


That looks like quintessential icc to me, damn I miss having that strain.
Is anyone actually buying seedjunky packs at their ridiculous prices of $550 a pack? I'm sure when seed junky became available again they were moving but can't see them flying at those prices, especially when you can find their kushmints, icc x and others available in crosses for alot cheaper. Still have to say I have love some seedjunky strains.


----------



## johny sunset (Jun 18, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> That looks like quintessential icc to me, damn I miss having that strain.
> Is anyone actually buying seedjunky packs at their ridiculous prices of $550 a pack? I'm sure when seed junky became available again they were moving but can't see them flying at those prices, especially when you can find their kushmints, icc x and others available in crosses for alot cheaper. Still have to say I have love some seedjunky strains.


She turned out very nice indeed. Just finished trimming last night after 8 day hang. Definitely gorgeous buds.
I could never see myself paying 500 bucks for a pack of beans. That’s just ridiculous. However, if there ever was some killer cuts of Verified cultivars.....I could see myself dropping a bit more cash........but it have to be something spectacular.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 18, 2021)

johny sunset said:


> She turned out very nice indeed. Just finished trimming last night after 8 day hang. Definitely gorgeous buds.
> I could never see myself paying 500 bucks for a pack of beans. That’s just ridiculous. However, if there ever was some killer cuts of Verified cultivars.....I could see myself dropping a bit more cash........but it have to be something spectacular.


I ran icc years ago when a pack of seed junky was like $100. For sure on the cuts though, feel the same way...think a lot of people would rather pick of verified cuts of seed junky than spends thousands getting a few packs. Its just crazy that there prices surged because people thought the remaining seedjunky seed pack were the last available-( I can get that..I even thought of snagging a pack then) but then jbreezy/seedjunky came back around/ start dropping seed packs again and the banks still wanted those same surge prices, it's fucking absurd, but whatever- people want to spend that, all the power to em.


----------



## rmzrmz (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 20, 2021)

rmzrmz said:


> View attachment 4926968


You can get all 5 packs from the drop for the ultra low price of $2700 total!


----------



## rmzrmz (Jun 20, 2021)

bubble spritz looks good,
the prices of the new ones nothing to say, 
they will not go below $500
i buy bully kush for $250, (TriangleKushBx)


----------



## numberfour (Jun 22, 2021)

genuity said:


> Wedding cake f2 x kush mints 11 #10
> 
> Wedding cake f2 x kush mints 11 #8
> View attachment 4924594
> @numberfour


Great to see this Gen, hope you find something special mate  Just dropped some WCf2 x KM11 #8 and Wedding Cake f4 pollen on my Demo keeper.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 23, 2021)

Neptune is doing a private presale drop of those Sherb BX. If anyone who has trouble ordering seeds wants to front me the $550 for a pack I'll order them, take 3 or 4 seeds out and mail the rest to you. I'm being totally serious right now.


----------



## DancesWithWorms (Jun 23, 2021)

His Wedding Cake crosses all seem to throw a wide variety of phenotypes including some very rare (and desirable) outliers. That's why lots of people will continue to pay $500+ to hunt through a pack. It's not as simple as just getting that specific rare cut from another local grower as it's quite possible nobody is offering it up.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 23, 2021)

DancesWithWorms said:


> His Wedding Cake crosses all seem to throw a wide variety of phenotypes including some very rare (and desirable) outliers. That's why lots of people will continue to pay $500+ to hunt through a pack. It's not as simple as just getting that specific rare cut from another local grower as it's quite possible nobody is offering it up.


It's true that you get 10+ plants to hunt through for the price of a few high dollar clones. Less chance of pests or infections too. Banana Cream Cake is Wedding Cake x Monkey Banana, so Banana Cooler should have the most Wedding Cake in this drop.


----------



## rmzrmz (Jun 23, 2021)

Password *sjpresale*


----------



## Observe & Report (Jun 23, 2021)

$500 and they can't even bother to grow their chucks out once and take some pictures to give to their retailers.


----------



## boundybounderson (Jun 24, 2021)

Well, he did post up Banana Cooler at least.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CQHXcaIAj1S/

The password-protected pre-sale is a pretty funny way to try to drive hype. Oh shit this strain has a password? Time to bust out my wallet!


----------



## Observe & Report (Jun 24, 2021)

boundybounderson said:


> The password-protected pre-sale is a pretty funny way to try to drive hype. Oh shit this strain has a password? Time to bust out my wallet!


With GGG now you have to "call to reserve your pack" on some of them. SJ seems to be raising prices in response to high demand whereas GGG seems to be trying to raise demand with high prices.


----------



## higher self (Jun 24, 2021)

I rather run five $100 packs to hunt through. The only reason I can see why someone would invest in SJ gear now is so they can find cuts & cross it to some other hype gear & charge a grip for it.


----------



## DancesWithWorms (Jun 24, 2021)

I think there are far more egregious examples of pricing out there. In house, GGG, etc.

I wonder what percentage of these packs nowadays actually get cracked rather than stashed away and hoarded.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 24, 2021)

The new drop was $200per pack, seems pretty reasonable for seed junky. You guys are complaining about re-sellers, which no one can control.


----------



## higher self (Jun 24, 2021)

Does he have a website or only IG bs?


----------



## genuity (Jun 24, 2021)

higher self said:


> Does he have a website or only IG bs?


Only in Cali at Circleof hope collective & another spot I think..

Stand in line,or know someone who will...


----------



## higher self (Jun 24, 2021)

genuity said:


> Only in Cali at Circleof hope collective & another spot I think..
> 
> Stand in line,or know someone who will...


Got ya. Yeah that makes sense how retailers could hustle off his packs


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 24, 2021)

genuity said:


> Only in Cali at Circleof hope collective & another spot I think..
> 
> Stand in line,or know someone who will...


Yep, the seed banks selling for $550 have plenty of people in line, so if you buy from them you are supporting 4 different people making money off that pack.


----------



## timmah1979 (Jun 24, 2021)

FWIW treestars has them for 475 minus the gas for 500. credit card fee of 48 but you can pay via cash no upcharge. Still steep, but hey its 75 bones


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jun 24, 2021)

DancesWithWorms said:


> I think there are far more egregious examples of pricing out there. In house, GGG, etc.
> 
> I wonder what percentage of these packs nowadays actually get cracked rather than stashed away and hoarded.


In House tops at around $250 (still wouldn't buy them.) but GGG is far worse, and honestly their work doesn't seem that interesting. Their IG is full of overly edited pictures. SJ is more egregious than In House but less than GGG. I'd add Lit Farms, Dying Breed to that list. 

Agree with the packs getting stashed probably. I hoard a good amount of packs and I can only imagine someone that can actually afford thousands of dollars worth of packs every month. They'll never get around to popping it and justify their payment by saying they can sell it in the future, but they never do (just like me). These seeds are falling into the same market style as street clothing, pretty hilarious the way I see it. I spent years of research on breeders and have narrowed it down to my top 5-10 breeders (Bloom Seed Co, CSI Humboldt, Dynasty, W'yeast, Cannarado) that I'm willing to purchase a new pack if there is a good deal or something rare that I want.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 24, 2021)

These come out to 259.13 including tax at Circle of Hope. I'm not driving that far, I'll be busy watching the Clippers get swept.

I think they sold out.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jun 24, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> These come out to 259.13 including tax at Circle of Hope. I'm not driving that far, I'll be busy watching the Clippers get swept.
> 
> I think they sold out.


Man that series would've been great if CP3 and Kawhi was available


----------



## Crazyolo2 (Jun 26, 2021)

Hi guys,im new in exotic strains game.
How do u compare sjg to exotic genetix?and crane city


----------



## Satch12 (Jun 26, 2021)

Crazyolo2 said:


> Hi guys,im new in exotic strains game.
> How do u compare sjg to exotic genetix?and crane city


Think it just depends on what your strain preferences are. They’re all definitely making good “hype” crosses - id just look around their threads on here to compare and contrast.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jun 28, 2021)

Some nug shots of a recent harvest of some Kush Mints F2 pheno #2


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 28, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> It's true that you get 10+ plants to hunt through for the price of a few high dollar clones. Less chance of pests or infections too. Banana Cream Cake is Wedding Cake x Monkey Banana, so Banana Cooler should have the most Wedding Cake in this drop.


For sure, you can some absolute heat with seed junky, like I said before his ice cream cake was fucking fire, his wedding cake, kushmints and most of his x's are very, very nice strains. I think some of the prices are a bit high but if you have a dialed in room like most of us do then fuck ya> what's spending $1000 on a couple of packs if you get some fire phenos- it's a drop in the bucket. Look at some of the modern/hype strain-lot of them are using seed junky strains in their crosses(that says it all) If you are a brand new/newer grower I do think you should probably look elsewhere for seeds, if you think buying a $500 pack of seeds will get you automatic fire you will be sadly disappointed. Check out some sin city seeds and pay under $100 and get something equally as good. Also won't be as much of a loss if thing go to shit.


----------



## SourDeezz (Jun 28, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Some nug shots of a recent harvest of some Kush Mints F2 pheno #2
> 
> View attachment 4932679View attachment 4932680


Wow, they look amazing. Have any more cuts of this?


----------



## harrychilds (Jun 28, 2021)

Anyone know where I can get a pack of Ice cream cake?


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 28, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> For sure, you can some absolute heat with seed junky, like I said before his ice cream cake was fucking fire, his wedding cake, kushmints and most of his x's are very, very nice strains. I think some of the prices are a bit high but if you have a dialed in room like most of us do then fuck ya> what's spending $1000 on a couple of packs if you get some fire phenos- it's a drop in the bucket. Look at some of the modern/hype strain-lot of them are using seed junky strains in their crosses(that says it all) If you are a brand new/newer grower I do think you should probably look elsewhere for seeds, if you think buying a $500 pack of seeds will get you automatic fire you will be sadly disappointed. Check out some sin city seeds and pay under $100 and get something equally as good. Also won't be as much of a loss if thing go to shit.


I think at this level of genetics with fem seeds it's almost impossible not to find a keeper in every pack. Plus a lot of 10-packs have 12 or 13 seeds. I say if one of these crosses floats your boat, go for it. That said, I got one of the new Jungle Boys Mike Larry crosses instead.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 29, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I think at this level of genetics with fem seeds it's almost impossible not to find a keeper in every pack. Plus a lot of 10-packs have 12 or 13 seeds. I say if one of these crosses floats your boat, go for it. That said, I got one of the new Jungle Boys Mike Larry crosses instead.


That's a good pick, that mike and larry looks dope.


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Jun 29, 2021)

harrychilds said:


> Anyone know where I can get a pack of Ice cream cake?


Yeah...
On Strainly for $2000 for the a pack.


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Jun 29, 2021)

harrychilds said:


> Anyone know where I can get a pack of Ice cream cake?


Tiki Madman just had a run on it. I have a pack of Ice Cream Cake x Sunset Sherbet BX1 I'm willing to part with.


----------



## harrychilds (Jun 30, 2021)

Avant_Gardener said:


> Tiki Madman just had a run on it. I have a pack of Ice Cream Cake x Sunset Sherbet BX1 I'm willing to part with.


I pulled the trigger and got a pack of sMACkin for 250 dollars, thanks tho dude!


----------



## nc208 (Jun 30, 2021)

0ne_1nch_Punch said:


> Yeah...
> On Strainly for $2000 for the a pack.


Or you can not be retarded and just pay 700(which is still overpriced IMO) and just get it from the biggest Seed Junky Source.








Wedding Cake X Gelato 33 AKA Ice Cream Cake


Wedding Cake X Gelato 33 10 Feminized Seeds




treestarsseedbank.com


----------



## nc208 (Jun 30, 2021)

harrychilds said:


> Anyone know where I can get a pack of Ice cream cake?











Wedding Cake X Gelato 33 AKA Ice Cream Cake


Wedding Cake X Gelato 33 10 Feminized Seeds




treestarsseedbank.com


----------



## harrychilds (Jun 30, 2021)

nc208 said:


> Wedding Cake X Gelato 33 AKA Ice Cream Cake
> 
> 
> Wedding Cake X Gelato 33 10 Feminized Seeds
> ...


Thanks dude!


----------



## higher self (Jun 30, 2021)

Call me cheap but I went with the Purple Ice Water (Ice Cream Cake #5 x Grape Cream Cake (Ice Cream Cake 5 x Grape Pie Wedding Crasher)) from Bloom. Got it on sale for $96 few weeks back, would love to drop $700 on those fems tho


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Jul 1, 2021)

nc208 said:


> Or you can not be retarded and just pay 700(which is still overpriced IMO) and just get it from the biggest Seed Junky Source.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know that Tree Star was known as the biggest SJG source. Thanks for the little jewel of info. And you're right, $700 USD for 10 maybe even 20 beans is a straight up rort. After converting that to Australian dollars I'm looking at like $1k+ AUD give or take a couple of bucks.

I can understand resale rates being on the more expensive end of the price spectrum (and even then within reason) but now that he's/they're back to releasing to the public I think it's a bit cheeky asking for $550 - $700 for a pack of 12 seeds even if that's with the seed bank/distributors taking their cut.

Alot of people lose sight of what it's like to be the little guy when they achieve success in their respective fields, especially where money and egos are involved. I've always believed that if you can accommodate the average Joe then they'll in turn look after you as that's where the bulk of business lays.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 1, 2021)

0ne_1nch_Punch said:


> I didn't know that Tree Star was known as the biggest SJG source. Thanks for the little jewel of info. And you're right, $700 USD for 10 maybe even 20 beans is a straight up rort. After converting that to Australian dollars I'm looking at like $1k+ AUD give or take a couple of bucks.
> 
> I can understand resale rates being on the more expensive end of the price spectrum (and even then within reason) but now that he's/they're back to releasing to the public I think it's a bit cheeky asking for $550 - $700 for a pack of 12 seeds even if that's with the seed bank/distributors taking their cut.
> 
> Alot of people lose sight of what it's like to be the little guy when they achieve success in their respective fields, especially where money and egos are involved. I've always believed that if you can accommodate the average Joe then they'll in turn look after you as that's where the bulk of business lays.


Well what I think is crazy is that seed Junky is only charging 200 plus tax for these packs at the stores in Cali. That's his same old pricing he was doing before the cookies deal. Solid thing to do in my books considering what Compound is charging for his gear after working with Berner.

Prob is you can only get them in person and Seedbanks doubling price sucks but it is what it is.

I know alot of growers who have made serious coin off a solid pheno of ICC, Kush Mints, wedding cake etc so its a reality that we're playing against these cats too Who don't think twice about making a 10k seed order.

I need to find a nice person in Cali who can work with me and I'll pay for a pack for them if they can grab me some direct and ship up north.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 1, 2021)

Seed Junky freebies from 3 or 4 years ago. 7 reg seeds. Think I'll cross this to the So Cal Master Kush clone.


----------



## Snowback (Jul 2, 2021)

nc208 said:


> I know alot of growers who have made serious coin off a solid pheno of ICC, Kush Mints, wedding cake etc so its a reality that we're playing against these cats too Who don't think twice about making a 10k seed order.


A friend and I made some crosses with a Kush Mints male a few years ago. The cross was to two different strains. They both regularly turn out amazing-looking phenos, including solid dark purple examples. The trichome production is extreme and structure is beautiful. The only real challenge is that many of them are not very terpy. The hunt is for terps with those ladies. Visual bag appeal is off the charts though.


----------



## timmah1979 (Jul 7, 2021)

Anyone pickup gear from the drop? Hefty price tags. Cuts are avail for 750 - each yikes! I supposed if they are pheno hunted it’s not the absolute worst deal compared to some of the asking prices on strainly but geeze


----------



## raytizzle (Jul 8, 2021)

4 Gypsy Soap just went into this living soil bed. Picked up packs from his drop at ice cream dispensary.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 8, 2021)

Wedding Cake f4 #2

Yields are not huge with this #2 but the flavour and stone are


----------



## Railage (Jul 8, 2021)

Animal Mints BX1 #14 I love this plant, smells like blue dawn dish soap, taste like gassy funk


----------



## nc208 (Jul 9, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> Anyone pickup gear from the drop? Hefty price tags. Cuts are avail for 750 - each yikes! I supposed if they are pheno hunted it’s not the absolute worst deal compared to some of the asking prices on strainly but geeze


That's actually very cheap. I was expecting them to be over 1k each. These are seed junkys good cuts and not some random dudes.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 9, 2021)

nc208 said:


> That's actually very cheap. I was expecting them to be over 1k each. These are seed junkys good cuts and not some random dudes.


Fuck a world where $750 is a cheap clone.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 9, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Fuck a world where $750 is a cheap clone.


It is considering they are coming from J beezy directly. For a proven breeder cut that's not alot of coin especially seeing all the folks making millions off his gear.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 9, 2021)

nc208 said:


> It is considering they are coming from J beezy directly. For a proven breeder cut that's not alot of coin especially seeing all the folks making millions off his gear.


You're right, in the current market it's not that bad. I'm just worried that if we start calling $750 cheap, prices are going to get even more out of control.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 9, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> You're right, in the current market it's not that bad. I'm just worried that if we start calling $750 cheap, prices are going to get even more out of control.


Exactly. There's still tons of awesome clones everywhere for under 50 bucks, I've seen some breeder cuts go for 10k when they are new.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 9, 2021)

nc208 said:


> Exactly. There's still tons of awesome clones everywhere for under 50 bucks, I've seen some breeder cuts go for 10k when they are new.


Wow, 5k is the most I've seen. That was the Guno Gelato #1.


----------



## boundybounderson (Jul 9, 2021)

Where are these SJ clones being sold? I have to say despite the absurd seed pack prices I'm pretty damned tempted by the Pineapple Fruz crosses.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 9, 2021)

boundybounderson said:


> Where are these SJ clones being sold? I have to say despite the absurd seed pack prices I'm pretty damned tempted by the Pineapple Fruz crosses.


Supreme Seed Bank has the last SJ drop for $500, and you can use code SUPTHX10 to get 10% off that, so $450. I'm tempted by a pack of Banana Cooler or Bubble Spritz myself. Not sure where the clones are being sold.

I just saw that Circle Of Hope has more seeds in stock for $225. I might take a drive out there soon.


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 9, 2021)

Growing out a cross I made with jbeezys cut of wedding cake and a Lime1 male from Mean Gene. It's turning out phenomenal so far. Has the wedding cake frost and structure with the sour lime terps. I'll post pics soon


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 10, 2021)

bully kush


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 10, 2021)

rmzrmz said:


> View attachment 4940578
> bully kush


Could that pack qualify as TK BX3?


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 10, 2021)

people show phenotypes to TriangleMints
/WeddingCake lines


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 16, 2021)

i like seedjunky alot
but this is a lit....
12 fem for $1000
neptune can put whatever price it really wants
other
the clearwater/tiki
Devil Driver BOX 15 Packs(180seeds) is the same amount,


This suggests that there were many packages left from the last year 2019-20 and they are selling them by drip


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 17, 2021)

rmzrmz said:


> View attachment 4945254
> i like seedjunky alot
> but this is a lit....
> 12 fem for $1000
> ...


 I just buy from @tikimadman , same jbeezy cuts /genetics but way cheaper


----------



## nc208 (Jul 17, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> I just buy from @tikimadman , same jbeezy cuts /genetics but way cheaper


Not always. For instance Tiki Jealousy is not seed Junkys jealousy, it is his own seed find. So in a sense you do have to go through seed junky if you want to work with his phenos.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 17, 2021)

nc208 said:


> Not always. For instance Tiki Jealousy is not seed Junkys jealousy, it is his own seed find. So in a sense you do have to go through seed junky if you want to work with his phenos.


Lit farms uses seed junky cuts on some of his strains and his packs go for about $200 - $250


----------



## nc208 (Jul 17, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Lit farms uses seed junky cuts on some of his strains and his packs go for about $200 - $250


That was another breeder Seed Junky verified was not using his Jealousy so should the packs still warrant those price tags?


----------



## higher self (Jul 17, 2021)

nc208 said:


> That was another breeder Seed Junky verified was not using his Jealousy so should the packs still warrant those price tags?


Who has he verified, if any?


----------



## nc208 (Jul 17, 2021)

higher self said:


> Who has he verified, if any?


I don't think anyone except Berner maybe. I remember someone asking on his IG about the Lit crosses because of the Jealousy cut used and Beezy said it wasn't his.


----------



## higher self (Jul 17, 2021)

nc208 said:


> I don't think anyone. I remember someone asking on his IG about the Lit crosses because of the Jealousy cut used and Beezy said it wasn't his.


Oh ok thanks. I wouldn't care if it wasn't a SJ selected cut but wouldn't pay that much either.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 17, 2021)

higher self said:


> Oh ok thanks. I wouldn't care if it wasn't a SJ selected cut but wouldn't pay that much either.


I see lit packs on glo 5 for 140 or something. I wouldn’t buy lit or tiki these dudes just sprang up slingin super inbred cookie stuff not my cup of tea.


----------



## higher self (Jul 17, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I see lit packs on glo 5 for 140 or something. I wouldn’t buy lit or tiki these dudes just sprang up slingin super inbred cookie stuff not my cup of tea.


I hear you! Since I’m not on IG it’s hard for me to get hyped about the new gen of chuckers. But when I try to check it little to no info just pic post with various emojis. Imo In House started that to promote their untested chucks.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 20, 2021)

Wedding Cake f2 x Kushmints 11 - #10 Flower Rosin

Sublime flavour with knock out couch lock stone


----------



## toomp (Jul 23, 2021)

Im looking for 30% plants


----------



## Romis (Jul 23, 2021)

toomp said:


> Im looking for 30% plants


You're in the right thread.

Seed Junky genetics are some of the best I've ever grown.


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 23, 2021)

Lime x Wedding Cake.


----------



## raytizzle (Jul 25, 2021)

Has anyone experienced herms from seed junky packs? Does he do any testing with his new crosses before selling them or is he just another pollen chucker?


----------



## Snowback (Aug 7, 2021)

Yes, I have had herms with Animal Cookies x Kushmints 11. They were the type of herms where you get some nads at the base of the lower branches but not anywhere else. They came at about 2 1/2 weeks. I picked them off and didn't have any further issues after that.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 7, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Yes, I have had herms with Animal Cookies x Kushmints 11. They were the type of herms where you get some nads at the base of the lower branches but not anywhere else. They came at about 2 1/2 weeks. I picked them off and didn't have any further issues after that.


For sure-I have seen herms with both animal mints and kushmints strains so would imagine that strain would be proned to throw a few.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Aug 7, 2021)

raytizzle said:


> Has anyone experienced herms from seed junky packs? Does he do any testing with his new crosses before selling them or is he just another pollen chucker?


it seems they grow out everything first. To what extent i have no idea. He does always seem to have bud pics of everything before it releases. Im sure the very cream of the crops go to cookies, jungleboys, and stay in house etc. Everything else goes to the public.


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 7, 2021)

Lime x Wedding Cake #3. Looks like cake smells like Lime. This pheno snuck up on me from average to being the one!


----------



## nc208 (Aug 7, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Lime x Wedding Cake #3. Looks like cake smells like Lime. This pheno snuck up on me from average to being the one!
> View attachment 4960053


Very frosty but looks like a trimming nightmare.


----------



## U79 (Aug 8, 2021)

One thousand dollar herm packs lol


----------



## numberfour (Aug 8, 2021)

raytizzle said:


> Has anyone experienced herms from seed junky packs? Does he do any testing with his new crosses before selling them or is he just another pollen chucker?


I'm 6 packs in (might be the odd seed in the pack, packs came with 12+ seeds back then) and have only experienced one set of nanners on the lowers on my first run with Wedding Cake bx1. 

Wedding Cake bx1 - 1 herm on lowers of one plant
Wedding Punch - no issues
Ogee Kush x Triangle Mints f1 - no issues (bred with male)
Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11 - no issues (bred with male)
Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints #11 - no issues (made f2s)
Wedding Cake f4 - no issues (made f2s)



Every ones grow style is different, I've found removing any sites which don't receive enough eliminates any lower problems, thats for all modern breeders due to the genetics used not just Seed Junky.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 8, 2021)

numberfour said:


> I'm 6 packs in (might be the odd seed in the pack, packs came with 12+ seeds back then) and have only experienced one set of nanners on the lowers on my first run with Wedding Cake bx1.
> 
> Wedding Cake bx1 - 1 herm on lowers of one plant
> Wedding Punch - no issues
> ...


You got any idea what Ogee kush is? I got a pack of Ogee Kush x TKbx by seed junky and I haven't been able to find much info on that cut.


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2021)

That ogee x triangle bx is some good smoke..
Got seedlings going now of it..

I'm sure I seen a vague description of what ogee kush was.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 8, 2021)

nc208 said:


> You got any idea what Ogee kush is? I got a pack of Ogee Kush x TKbx by seed junky and I haven't been able to find much info on that cut.


Nah, I always thought he'd worked OG but as you've seen there's little info out there. The Ogee leaners produced some of the best Kush flavours I've come across, real thick.


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 8, 2021)

Lime Cake #3 popcorn nug


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 16, 2021)

Is the original orange push pop- orange cookies x tk ??


----------



## raytizzle (Aug 19, 2021)

Gypsy Soap Hermed out. 2/4 seeds… what a waste of 500$


----------



## hicountry1 (Aug 19, 2021)

Ended up with 3 females 23 days in from a full pack of Grape pie x kushmints. We'll see how they turn out but wont be spending the extra $ for his beans. Had to toss 3 super herm plants plus males. Feeling the hermjunky vibes.


----------



## HUF (Aug 21, 2021)

Seed Junky Genetics strains


----------



## numberfour (Sep 5, 2021)

Gave up smoking pure in Feb of this year. My Mrs was smoking some Wedding Cake f4 last nite and the notes in the air made my mouth water, rolled my own, smooth and unbelievably tasty. 


Lower frosty bud


----------



## hicountry1 (Sep 27, 2021)

hicountry1 said:


> Ended up with 3 females 23 days in from a full pack of Grape pie x kushmints. We'll see how they turn out but wont be spending the extra $ for his beans. Had to toss 3 super herm plants plus males. Feeling the hermjunky vibes.


Quick update on this: All 3 plants that finished did herm. All were poor quality plants lacking vigor and yield. They were the only plants in R&D that hermed. I do not recommend these packs and will not purchase his gear again. I'm honestly hesitant to even run the ICC x Animal Mints pack I have left.


----------



## rmzrmz (Oct 8, 2021)

9


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Oct 9, 2021)

I was thinking about buying some until I saw this thread. Crazy that herm prone crosses are going for 1k a pack.


----------



## catdaddy516 (Oct 10, 2021)

Lol. A band a pack? I'd be better off taking a chance with buying clones


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Oct 10, 2021)

Exactly.. Clones from all those clone only strains be 250ish


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 10, 2021)

catdaddy516 said:


> Lol. A band a pack? I'd be better off taking a chance with buying clones


Yea but its a jealously bx!!!! If you find the one you could retire!!!!


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Oct 10, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Yea but its a jealously bx!!!! If you find the one you could retire!!!!


You can say the same with any seed pack from any breeder lol


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 10, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> You can say the same with any seed pack from any breeder lol


Not every strain is mentioned in the rap music. And for retirement purposes thats all that matters. Rap music drives the marijuana's market. Time to buy the 1k pack!!!!!


----------



## catdaddy516 (Oct 11, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Yea but its a jealously bx!!!! If you find the one you could retire!!!!


As someone already stated, that easily could be said with any reputable seed bank and their seed stock.
as for me, I would rather by 10 packs at $100-$150 of one cross, than by 1 pack at a $1000 where my odds are the same or no greater than $100-$150 pack.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 11, 2021)

catdaddy516 said:


> As someone already stated, that easily could be said with any reputable seed bank and their seed stock.
> as for me, I rather by 10 packs at $100-$150 of one cross, than by 1 pack at a $1000 where my odds are the same or no greater than $100-$150 pack.


Yea but its seed junkie stuff im talking about.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Oct 12, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Not every strain is mentioned in the rap music. And for retirement purposes thats all that matters. Rap music drives the marijuana's market. Time to buy the 1k pack!!!!!


That’s a weird thing to base your seed purchases on lmao, if I wanted weed endorsed by rappers, I’d just go to the Caliva/Cookies near my place. Problem is, I don’t like garbage weed. Rap music might drive the market (as in with pop culture), but the real people driving the cannabis revolution have been in the game for far longer than any of us. But i think you made it pretty clear that it’s all about the money for you, but that’s not what everyone buys seeds for


----------



## sirtalis (Oct 24, 2021)

Grabbed a pack of Scotti's Cake...looking forward to growing it next season


----------



## Kalkwerk (Oct 24, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> That’s a weird thing to base your seed purchases on lmao, if I wanted weed endorsed by rappers, I’d just go to the Caliva/Cookies near my place. Problem is, I don’t like garbage weed. Rap music might drive the market (as in with pop culture), but the real people driving the cannabis revolution have been in the game for far longer than any of us. But i think you made it pretty clear that it’s all about the money for you, but that’s not what everyone buys seeds for


Well he is joking so obviously that i don't even know what to tell you mane


----------



## rmzrmz (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Romis (Oct 29, 2021)

rmzrmz said:


> View attachment 5018509
> 
> View attachment 5018515


Hopefully some of you were lucky enough to get this deal.

Finally got my hands on some Seed Junky seeds!


----------



## Romis (Oct 30, 2021)

Kush Mints


----------



## cosmicwisdom (Oct 30, 2021)

white mint



like the mom the white it has a mild flavor but it a great strain we are trying to add flavor while keeping the potency in our crosses lets see if it works right


----------



## eyeslow999 (Oct 31, 2021)

Just cracked gmo x sunset octane , true og x kushmints all great germ rate, the zkittles x kushmint and lpcx75 x kushmints same thing. Fml


----------



## eyeslow999 (Oct 31, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> That's funny, so Brandon (Dying Breed) didn't breed the GAK, but it's "what he prides himself on." He also takes credit for breeding Zkittlez and I've seen people say he didn't breed that either. Whatever, he won't reply to me about a dead Dying Breed pack I bought, so that's the last one I'll ever buy. Give your business to Shiloh at Massive Creations, he has the same genetics for a lot less money and seems like a way cooler guy than Leg Lift Boy.


Just popped z3 from dying breed only half of them germed.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Oct 31, 2021)

Romis said:


> Kush Mints
> View attachment 5019758


Damn is that the Rabbid hippie cut?


----------



## CaliWorthington (Oct 31, 2021)

eyeslow999 said:


> Just popped z3 from dying breed only half of them germed.


That sucks. I thought Z3 was Terp Hawgz, not Dying Breed. I stopped email stalking the Dying Breed guy after a couple days of no reply. And the Shiloh guy probably just never checked his gmail again after switching to proton. Dying Breed has a nice operation but I didn't appreciate being told my "story had some issues" or whatever. Having an ego that's so inflated you think people are lying to work you for free seeds is a soft move.


----------



## Zilman (Oct 31, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> That sucks. I thought Z3 was Terp Hawgz, not Dying Breed. I stopped email stalking the Dying Breed guy after a couple days of no reply. And the Shiloh guy probably just never checked his gmail again after switching to proton. Dying Breed has a nice operation but I didn't appreciate being told my "story had some issues" or whatever. Having an ego that's so inflated you think people are lying to work you for free seeds is a soft move.


I had the same experience with The Plug Seedbank. Like maybe you have a fake pack, but who will fake you at all. I don't buy their seeds anymore.

I contacted another breeder when there were problems with his seeds, he said that he would send me a replacement without any problems. I will definitely buy more from such a person.


----------



## Romis (Oct 31, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Damn is that the Rabbid hippie cut?


Nope. A growmie grew these out and kept 2 phenos. One pheno was tall and bushy, the other short and barely had any leaves.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 6, 2021)

Frosty rails on the Wedding Cake f4

She's cooking a couple of crosses on the lowers, looking to improve on structure and yield while hopefully keeping flavour and frost. Crossed to Slice Cream Cake #5 (Slice Cream Cake x Sour Larry bx2) and Urinal Cake #1 (Puta Breath x Mr Stinky).


----------



## rmzrmz (Nov 8, 2021)

very fast shipping
working to select,
good smokes...


----------



## pottafla1 (Nov 18, 2021)

The SJ seeds were freebies. Anyone know how there crasher is? Or dosi too for that matter. This will be my one and only SJ run can't justify prices when companies like bloom are selling some damn good genetics for under 150


----------



## pottafla1 (Nov 18, 2021)

Every pack of umami I've grown has had multiple keepers


----------



## MisterKister (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm not a fan of seed junky at all...dude has some balls calling out thseeds for using their genetics thseeds even mentioned it in the website description that they used seedjunky genetics but no seedjunky was to fucking lazy to go to thseeds website and see his fucking company name but he didn't and said some shit on IG so fuck him pretty much


----------



## pottafla1 (Nov 18, 2021)

I could care less about all that just was asking if anyone had grown them out. Breeders are a bunch of drama queens


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 18, 2021)

MisterKister said:


> I'm not a fan of seed junky at all...dude has some balls calling out thseeds for using their genetics thseeds even mentioned it in the website description that they used seedjunky genetics but no seedjunky was to fucking lazy to go to thseeds website and see his fucking company name but he didn't and said some shit on IG so fuck him pretty much


He had to call out tiki like 7 times over the jealousy deal. I kinda like him lol


----------



## MisterKister (Nov 18, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> He had to call out tiki like 7 times over the jealousy deal. I kinda like him lol


I love thseeds every thing I've grown from them has been top shelf quality


----------



## pottafla1 (Nov 18, 2021)

Umami owns them all


----------



## pottafla1 (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## pottafla1 (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Nov 19, 2021)

pottafla1 said:


> The SJ seeds were freebies. Anyone know how there crasher is? Or dosi too for that matter. This will be my one and only SJ run can't justify prices when companies like bloom are selling some damn good genetics for under 150


What bank is giving away SJ freebies?


----------



## numberfour (Nov 28, 2021)

Wedding Cake f4 


underskirt


----------



## pottafla1 (Nov 28, 2021)

Artizen seed bank hooked up the free 10 pack of dosicrasher. 10 of 10 germed and broke soil can't say the same for the grape cake unfortunately


----------



## pottafla1 (Nov 28, 2021)

And that wedding cake looks dankalicious


----------



## higher self (Dec 1, 2021)

4 years later the thread starter stopped being a bitch & popped his 2nd pack of Animal Mints Bx lol!! All seeds popped save for 3, awaiting them to surface above the soil.


----------



## Grower899 (Dec 1, 2021)

One of 2 keepers from a pack of cookies and cake x kush mints. Smells very gassy with a little cookie. Super frosty and pretty potent to boot.


----------



## pottafla1 (Dec 1, 2021)

Just got a pack of Highmac at terpy. Fuckkkk yessss


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 3, 2021)

Love how seed junky is spelt wrong in for this thread...anyways here a animal mints I got as a cut from a good friend who's had it for years. Just ran 2 plant of it to test it out, really liked her but got other stuff to work on. 



http://imgur.com/a/fdsiqq0


----------



## RancidDude (Dec 3, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Love how seed junky is spelt wrong in for this thread...anyways here a animal mints I got as a cut from a good friend who's had it for years. Just ran 2 plant of it to test it out, really liked her but got other stuff to work on.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/fdsiqq0


Does she have that lemony mint taste?


----------



## higher self (Dec 3, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Love how seed junky is spelt wrong in for this thread...anyways here a animal mints I got as a cut from a good friend who's had it for years. Just ran 2 plant of it to test it out, really liked her but got other stuff to work on.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/fdsiqq0


Lol I tried to change the spelling error but it was too late & folks kept posting.

That cut looks fuego!!! I know what you mean way too much gear to run through. I feel like I gotta pop my old packs & not sit on them forever. My Meat Breaths are next on list


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 3, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> Does she have that lemony mint taste?


All I can tell you is how it smells so far, to me minty and piney and has bit of the gelato smell to me.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 3, 2021)

higher self said:


> Lol I tried to change the spelling error but it was too late & folks kept posting.
> 
> That cut looks fuego!!! I know what you mean way to much gear to run through. I feel like I gotta pop my old packs & not sit on them forever. My Meat Breaths are next on list


O shit you have packs of meat breath Higher!! Nice dude. You probably already know I have a cut of meat breath, I love my meat cut and is its flower is a big hit around my area. Not going to lie this seed junky cut has been called animal mints and also animal cookies by the friend who gave me the cut, I think he forgets which one it is lol, so I just went with animal mints because it does have a minty nose.


----------



## higher self (Dec 3, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> O shit you have packs of meat breath Higher!! Nice dude. You probably already know I have a cut of meat breath, I love my meat cut and is its flower is a big hit around my area. Not going to lie this seed junky cut has been called animal mints and also animal cookies by the friend who gave me the cut, I think he forgets which one it is lol, so I just went with animal mints because it does have a minty nose.


Yeah think you showed me that cut before, hopefully get to them in next few months. I'll def let you know when I do!


----------



## Romis (Dec 3, 2021)

Neptune Seed Bank
Support the growmie and use code: Southshore10 for 5% off


----------



## higher self (Dec 5, 2021)

Animal Mints BX seedlings are doing fine, thankfully no runts or mutants. Was worried about that but everything is looking good so far. I popped an old pack of someone else's gear, Sour Wifey & all were shit seedlings. At one point I didn't have my old seeds in fridge so I was praying these Animal Mints would pop. Need to wait on New Moons like my guy Divided does lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 6, 2021)

Dry animal mints-


http://imgur.com/a/3DZQLhM


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 14, 2021)

Few dry nuggets of animal mints


----------



## Des420127 (Dec 16, 2021)

pottafla1 said:


> Umami owns them all


Does umami actually hit hard tho? Good yield? It scares me when someone’s motto is flavor over everything.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Dec 16, 2021)

Romis said:


> View attachment 5040151
> 
> Neptune Seed Bank
> Support the growmie and use code: Southshore10 for 5% off


You everywhere homie!


----------



## rmzrmz (Dec 16, 2021)

L.A. kush cake


----------



## CRTFD (Dec 23, 2021)

Railage said:


> Animal Mints BX1 #14 I love this plant, smells like blue dawn dish soap, taste like gassy funk
> View attachment 4939710


I know it’s an old post but how many seeds did you pop? How many females and keepers did you get? And how was the smoke? I have a couple packs that I will be popping next month curious to know if I should just put all my energy towards these or keep shopping for more gear.


----------



## CRTFD (Dec 23, 2021)

rmzrmz said:


> L.A. kush cake
> View attachment 5048007


Hey I saw in a previous post you were in South America, are you close to the equator? I’ll be growing in Colombia could use some tips on what to look out for.


----------



## rmzrmz (Dec 24, 2021)

CRTFD said:


> Hey I saw in a previous post you were in South America, are you close to the equator? I’ll be growing in Colombia could use some tips on what to look out for.


hey,
no close to equator ,im latitude 34°S west pacific

well according to my pheno,
weddingcake structure /kush mint buds

yesterday I just transplanted,
this year I will have more plants in smaller pots,
last year it was only 1 giant, beautiful amazing but a lot of work and waste harvest for mold,
nothing serious but it is better to prevent
1plant gime me some 0.5kg dry

-i recomend go outdoor with LAKush Cake short, she stretches alot x2,
-use rods of something to give it structure, the branches are bent, to get a good harvest
-the buds are hard rock so take care with high humidity and meybe cut with 60-65 outdoor no more , (for indoor i give 65-75 )
more days outdoor is danger for mold
and waste work,
Colombia is very high humidity take care!
-cut and lower progressive the amount of water in the last 20-30days ,

LAKush Cake was the the best strain of my last seasons 2019-2021,
effect, flavor, potency, medium-high production if you know how to carry it,
the bad needs a lot of maintenance in vegetative and space,

I will continue with my LAKC hybrids,I lowered the internodes and gave it more vigor

and I try Kush mints F2 and others, so many strains and flavors...

good smokes and merry xmas !


----------



## Pmidg (Dec 24, 2021)

Wed cake f4 best pack I have ever popped.


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Dec 24, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Few dry nuggets of animal mints
> View attachment 5046463View attachment 5046464


How was the nose on this beauty?


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 24, 2021)

Pmidg said:


> Wed cake f4 best pack I have ever popped.


I’d like to hear about your experience. Sitting on a pack but I also run the clone only wedding cake so haven’t gotten around to popping those.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 24, 2021)

Avant_Gardener said:


> How was the nose on this beauty?


I would say to me it cured to the gelato smell- way I describe it is a sweet baked goods. It's also has this minty/menthol smell to her as well. Very unique, very nice and great smoke.

I like running some of the earlier lineage works that make up all of the strains we love and crosses that are on the market today. I have a cut of the real deal sunset sherbert that I look foward to running.


----------



## Pmidg (Dec 24, 2021)

The wedding cake f4 I popped 6 had 5 females and one male threw the male into an alien fruity pebbles and the 5 females were all worth while 3 of them were great the number 1 finished outdoor in about 68 to 70 to awhile but was fire more triangle and strong a fuck and pretty clean for my location which is semi coastal number 3 was great and creamy more cake like but also finshed in 65 to 70 and that's a long time for my light dep but the bud was fire tasty but hard finish and keep the tops form rot numbe 6 was a little wed cake leaning chunky tasty and took about a week shorter resisted light leaks and came out clean I call it Mcnugget. I have grown at different times all three that I talked about early mid and late and the Mcnugget is a keeper clean taste good and short and chunky no pm no rot. I hope this helps had fun writing it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 24, 2021)

Pmidg said:


> The wedding cake f4 I popped 6 had 5 females and one male threw the male into an alien fruity pebbles and the 5 females were all worth while 3 of them were great the number 1 finished outdoor in about 68 to 70  to awhile but was fire more triangle and strong a fuck and pretty clean for my location which is semi coastal number 3 was great and creamy more cake like but also finshed in 65 to 70 and that's a long time for my light dep but the bud was fire tasty but hard finish and keep the tops form rot numbe 6 was a little wed cake leaning chunky tasty and took about a week shorter resisted light leaks and came out clean I call it Mcnugget. I have grown at different times all three that I talked about early mid and late and the Mcnugget is a keeper clean taste good and short and chunky no pm no rot. I hope this helps had fun writing it.


Fuck you just say... haha jk, 5 fems outta 6 beans is great ratios


----------



## Pmidg (Dec 24, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Fuck you just say... haha jk, 5 fems outta 6 beans is great ratios


Seed Junkie numbers have been good Kush Mints better than half animal mints better that half ice cream kush mints not good wed cake real good wed cake kush mints real good females to male why do I have better luck with some breeders is it the time of year I pop or is it the time of year they breed what is it I would love to know? Afficanado mean gean good after mean gean not so good. Just an example I don't get it right all the time either or for that fact I don't even count.


----------



## Cavoszia (Jan 10, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Yea but its a jealously bx!!!! If you find the one you could retire!!!!


Why you say that? What's so special about jealousy?


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jan 10, 2022)

Cavoszia said:


> Why you say that? What's so special about jealousy?


As I’ve said as a reply to this, you can say the same thing with any seed, it’s all a lottery. You get a better chance of “winning” with great breeders though, SJ is one of the better ones. Jealousy is (Gelato 41 x Sunset Sherb BX). Gelato is basically a Cookie backcross and Sunset Sherb is 50% cookie. So as you can see it’s pretty much cookies. Can you retire from finding a pheno in a pack of those seeds? Sure I don’t see why not if you market it well enough, but you can do the exact same thing with any breeders selling their seeds for under $100 a pack. It’s all cookies, there’s nothing unique or different about it.


----------



## Cavoszia (Jan 10, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> As I’ve said as a reply to this, you can say the same thing with any seed, it’s all a lottery. You get a better chance of “winning” with great breeders though, SJ is one of the better ones. Jealousy is (Gelato 41 x Sunset Sherb BX). Gelato is basically a Cookie backcross and Sunset Sherb is 50% cookie. So as you can see it’s pretty much cookies. Can you retire from finding a pheno in a pack of those seeds? Sure I don’t see why not if you market it well enough, but you can do the exact same thing with any breeders selling their seeds for under $100 a pack. It’s all cookies, there’s nothing unique or different about it.


Aight I understand. They’re 1k. can that much really be justified for 10 beans?


----------



## bigbongloads (Jan 10, 2022)

Cavoszia said:


> Aight I understand. They’re 1k. can that much really be justified for 10 beans?


No. Definitely pass on that. You can find fire for a fraction of that price.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jan 10, 2022)

Cavoszia said:


> Aight I understand. They’re 1k. can that much really be justified for 10 beans?


For someone maybe, for me, absolutely not. $100 for one seed is ridiculous. You could buy 2 packs from Strayfox with each seed that you buy from Cookies (Berner/Cookies owns Seed Junky and yes I know JB owns SJ but he’s basically Berner’s lapdog now just like Compound/Grandiflora/any other breeder that works with him). It’s not even stabilized by any means, it’s just a backcross. It’s up to the person buying it, but the price reflects their greed more than it does their work. Look at Meangene from Freeborn for example, he’ll sell worked lines F3+ ($200-500) for a higher price than he does with his crosses that aren’t as stabilized/tested. If I’m paying above $500 for a strain; it better be tested for AT LEAST 3 years, they better be able to tell me the exact lineage of ALL the parents used in the cross, and the “breeder” better be able to tell me exactly what phenotypes I can expect. Cookies will never do any of that, because they don’t give a shit about quality of their product and they don’t give a shit about the art of breeding. They only give a shit that people would be stupid enough to buy another strain they hyped up artificially by marketing. The bottom line is Jealousy isn’t as special as Cookie wants you to believe, and the next new cookies won’t be as special either, but that doesn’t meant that they can be great, just not $500+ a pack great. Not even $200 a pack great.
-end rant-


----------



## Cavoszia (Jan 11, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> For someone maybe, for me, absolutely not. $100 for one seed is ridiculous. You could buy 2 packs from Strayfox with each seed that you buy from Cookies (Berner/Cookies owns Seed Junky and yes I know JB owns SJ but he’s basically Berner’s lapdog now just like Compound/Grandiflora/any other breeder that works with him). It’s not even stabilized by any means, it’s just a backcross. It’s up to the person buying it, but the price reflects their greed more than it does their work. Look at Meangene from Freeborn for example, he’ll sell worked lines F3+ ($200-500) for a higher price than he does with his crosses that aren’t as stabilized/tested. If I’m paying above $500 for a strain; it better be tested for AT LEAST 3 years, they better be able to tell me the exact lineage of ALL the parents used in the cross, and the “breeder” better be able to tell me exactly what phenotypes I can expect. Cookies will never do any of that, because they don’t give a shit about quality of their product and they don’t give a shit about the art of breeding. They only give a shit that people would be stupid enough to buy another strain they hyped up artificially by marketing. The bottom line is Jealousy isn’t as special as Cookie wants you to believe, and the next new cookies won’t be as special either, but that doesn’t meant that they can be great, just not $500+ a pack great. Not even $200 a pack great.
> -end rant-


Appreciate the insight. Which breeders and strains do you recommend?


----------



## rmzrmz (Jan 11, 2022)

order/demand/hype
sales techniques does not mean quality
but seedjunky is one of the largest source of genetics for many other banks,
there are banks that rely almost 100% on copying seedjunky
personal opinion one of the best now ,

3 years ago before cookies collab the normal price seedjunky was $150
1-2 year ago with hype peak cookies collab+covid psychosis $500-1000
now neptune lowered their prices again, they must have the warehouse full ,$200-250 for 2019 stock and $300 for new
it's just a mental issue and seller tactics,

If you consider that it is a lot, do not pay it, look for another, it is full of good and bad copies everywhere
the same theme is already repetitive, turn the page
good smokes!


----------



## PeatPhreak (Jan 11, 2022)

I've smoked Seed Junky strains grown by a dispensary. Good potency stats like 28% and 3-4% terps. It's good weed, but I don't find it to be any better than seeds that cost $10-$20 each. So I doubt that I will ever grow Seed Junky. Hype doesn't get me higher.


----------



## timcervantes57 (Jan 12, 2022)

Jonny Lan said:


> I find a lot of people who suck at growing hate because they can’t grow his gear out to its fullest potential. For example there is a grower who messaged me on IG claiming he only got hermies from his pack of Wedding Cake x Gelato 33 (Ice Cream Cake) and while I did get a couple hermies from that pack myself, I find it hard to believe he got a full pack of “all balls and no pistils” as he put it. He claims when he messaged seed junky about it that he got blocked but when I messaged seed junky about the few herms I got he was very helpful and in fact we talk a lot on IG now. Any ways here is some Ice Cream Cake.
> View attachment 4526037View attachment 4526038View attachment 4526040View attachment 4526041


Hey can you ask him what the linage of jelly z is ?


----------



## numberfour (Jan 13, 2022)

Wedding Cake f4 - daylight pics





Nose and flavour is all vanilla cake, no lemon. Beautiful soaring high leading to a contented stone. Frosty and solid buds, my only complaint is she is quite a small plant, the other WCf4 I ran was twice the size. Crossed her this run but she didn't like the pollen, very few seeds.


----------



## Cavoszia (Jan 13, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> For someone maybe, for me, absolutely not. $100 for one seed is ridiculous. You could buy 2 packs from Strayfox with each seed that you buy from Cookies (Berner/Cookies owns Seed Junky and yes I know JB owns SJ but he’s basically Berner’s lapdog now just like Compound/Grandiflora/any other breeder that works with him). It’s not even stabilized by any means, it’s just a backcross. It’s up to the person buying it, but the price reflects their greed more than it does their work. Look at Meangene from Freeborn for example, he’ll sell worked lines F3+ ($200-500) for a higher price than he does with his crosses that aren’t as stabilized/tested. If I’m paying above $500 for a strain; it better be tested for AT LEAST 3 years, they better be able to tell me the exact lineage of ALL the parents used in the cross, and the “breeder” better be able to tell me exactly what phenotypes I can expect. Cookies will never do any of that, because they don’t give a shit about quality of their product and they don’t give a shit about the art of breeding. They only give a shit that people would be stupid enough to buy another strain they hyped up artificially by marketing. The bottom line is Jealousy isn’t as special as Cookie wants you to believe, and the next new cookies won’t be as special either, but that doesn’t meant that they can be great, just not $500+ a pack great. Not even $200 a pack great.
> -end rant-


I wonder if the price is all the breeder’s doing or if the seed banks are doing massive markups?


----------



## pottafla1 (Jan 16, 2022)

Why not just buy the seeds from breeders that use the same cuts but charge 80% less?


----------



## Mrgoodbudz (Jan 17, 2022)

Dropped the 12 pack of Big Apple. 11/12 sprouted. 1 of them looks like it has 2 heads at the first node! I hope this mutant survives. Has anyone seen something like this before and what do you think?


----------



## Mrgoodbudz (Jan 17, 2022)

Mrgoodbudz said:


> Dropped the 12 pack of Big Apple. 11/12 sprouted. 1 of them looks like it has 2 heads at the first node! I hope this mutant survives. Has anyone seen something like this before and what do you think?


----------



## pottafla1 (Jan 17, 2022)

I have a flying car anyone interested? 50 thousand and it's yours


----------



## higher self (Jan 17, 2022)

I have 3 possibly 5 females & 1 male of Animal Mints BX. They smell good on stem rubs, creamy lemon dessert. Want to use male for F2's of course but really want to cross him to my Purple Cake (WC x Purple Punch). Should be a dank cross I can hunt through.


----------



## rmzrmz (Jan 17, 2022)

L.A. kush cake


----------



## Cavoszia (Jan 17, 2022)

rmzrmz said:


> L.A. kush cake
> View attachment 5069394
> View attachment 5069395
> View attachment 5069396


And I paid 550 for them beans. I really wanted access to the wedding cake. Dizzaam Jokes on me


----------



## Cavoszia (Jan 19, 2022)

My LA kush cakes seem to stall after tap root. Normally I jus put beans 1/4 inch below soil and no issues until now. Any advice would be helpful? Open to selling the remaining 8 too?


----------



## Learning1234 (Jan 19, 2022)

Soil looks wet for seedlings. Sorry to hear that about those beans. Hurts when they’re pricey.


----------



## CRTFD (Jan 20, 2022)

pottafla1 said:


> Why not just buy the seeds from breeders that use the same cuts but charge 80% less?


not everybody can get the actual cuts, majority of breeders claim to have the real thing but don’t actually have the real thing. JB worked his animal mints for 5 years which was a huge hit esp here on the west coast, then he outbred from that and found more fire then put more work into those lines. There’s a difference, when you make your own and push that line it’s more your work than just slapping 2 cuts together and releasing them to the public. He did all the dirty work brining the best traits to the progeny so you have a better chance of finding fire through his packs.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 20, 2022)

Cavoszia said:


> My LA kush cakes seem to stall after tap root. Normally I jus put beans 1/4 inch below soil and no issues until now. Any advice would be helpful? Open to selling the remaining 8 too?


As mentioned soil looks over watered and compact for a seedling. Dig it out carefully, you may be able to repot into fresh, moist soil. If you pull and tap root is brown or damaged start again.


----------



## Cavoszia (Jan 20, 2022)

numberfour said:


> As mentioned soil looks over watered and compact for a seedling. Dig it out carefully, you may be able to repot into fresh, moist soil. If you pull and tap root is brown or damaged start again.


The seed packaging is from older style pack drop. Do beans have an unofficial expiration date on em? And banks should advertise on their sites if they are selling older packs.


----------



## CRTFD (Jan 20, 2022)

Depends on how you store them in warmer temps over the years they tend to be less viable


----------



## rmzrmz (Jan 24, 2022)

LAKushCake
finishing them outside, last days


----------



## Pmidg (Jan 24, 2022)

numberfour said:


> Wedding Cake f4 - daylight pics
> View attachment 5066102
> 
> View attachment 5066103
> ...


----------



## Pmidg (Jan 24, 2022)

I've been trying to do a Wed Cake dogwaker cross for two years and nothing. I don't know


----------



## numberfour (Jan 24, 2022)

Pmidg said:


> I've been trying to do a Wed Cake dogwaker cross for two years and nothing. I don't know


Which Cake you trying to cross ?

I've had no issues with f2 just the f4, but to be fair its only one f4 I've tried to pollinate. I know it's the f4 as the pollen worked well on all the other plants (15 or so). Have you been able to test the pollen on another ?


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 24, 2022)

Cavoszia said:


> And I paid 550 for them beans. I really wanted access to the wedding cake. Dizzaam Jokes on me


Got some f2 to try but ain't no way i 50$ one seed


----------



## Cavoszia (Jan 24, 2022)

Yea I feel you. That la kush cake damn sho ain't worth that. I played myself. Then again that might just be his phenotype


----------



## rmzrmz (Feb 6, 2022)

KUSH MINT F2

i germinate 10 seeds
7 came out, not bad ratio 7/10 
hoping they are doing well

good smokes!


----------



## pottafla1 (Feb 12, 2022)

What's up with animal tsunami? If it is have as good as they make it look on insta then they are selling some crazy strains at 150 a pop


----------



## pottafla1 (Feb 12, 2022)

The Ravens revenge has some world class lineage


----------



## Cavoszia (Feb 12, 2022)

Pmidg said:


> I've been trying to do a Wed Cake dogwaker cross for two years and nothing. I don't know


What do you mean you’ve been trying?


----------



## Cavoszia (Feb 12, 2022)

pottafla1 said:


> Yeah but the thing is it's a world class strain so there's always that to consider


I bought it for access to the wedding cake x and played myself. I doubt it can live up to 550 a pack


----------



## pottafla1 (Feb 12, 2022)

Talk to sir thctimmy he has a kush cake x pp that will bring a tear to your eye


----------



## Cavoszia (Feb 12, 2022)

I’m actually noticing that it’s the seed banks who raise the price not the breeders


----------



## Learning1234 (Feb 12, 2022)

Cavoszia said:


> I’m actually noticing that it’s the seed banks who raise the price not the breeders


A few guys are trying to monopolize it and gouge everyone. Unfortunately they’re able to, because they’ve convinced enough people seeds and strains are like Pokémon. Got to have them all and whatnot. Add the people who snatch up packs just to resell and nonsense. It’s a shit show. The price of seeds or cuts doesn’t equal quality of flower they produce. Go snag some normal priced beans, find a keeper that rocks, and just rename that shit to whatever is selling at the moment.


----------



## pottafla1 (Feb 12, 2022)

Best post in this thread. Amen brother


----------



## Pmidg (Feb 12, 2022)

Cavoszia said:


> What do you mean you’ve been trying?
> [
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cavoszia (Feb 12, 2022)

Oh OK got u. The wedding cake pollen worked on other females though so that's good.


----------



## Cavoszia (Feb 12, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> A few guys are trying to monopolize it and gouge everyone. Unfortunately they’re able to, because they’ve convinced enough people seeds and strains are like Pokémon. Got to have them all and whatnot. Add the people who snatch up packs just to resell and nonsense. It’s a shit show. The price of seeds or cuts doesn’t equal quality of flower they produce. Go snag some normal priced beans, find a keeper that rocks, and just rename that shit to whatever is selling at the moment.


Yea I'm wit u on the resell tip but see banks are selling hot breeder packs above MSRP


----------



## pottafla1 (Feb 12, 2022)

This thread should have ended after learning1234's post. It was flawless


----------



## pottafla1 (Feb 12, 2022)

You can't buy a successful grow no matter how much money you throw at it. Patience and hard work are boring that's why compound and jbeezy will always have people waiting in lines to pay 4x more then everyone else for their magic seeds


----------



## Cavoszia (Feb 12, 2022)

pottafla1 said:


> This thread should have ended after learning1234's post. It was flawless


You must be a bootleg J's kinda guy. Me personally I like hunting rare authentic J's


----------



## pottafla1 (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## pottafla1 (Feb 12, 2022)

Didn't pay more than 200 for any of those bootleg's and I'll put any of them up against the flavor of the week offered up for 500 by said breeders


----------



## pottafla1 (Feb 12, 2022)

Paid 150 for that pack of life hack by compound . Jet fuel gelato x wedding crasher


----------



## Cavoszia (Feb 12, 2022)

pottafla1 said:


> Paid 150 for that pack of life hack by compound . Jet fuel gelato x wedding crasher


U hunted before the resell congrats


----------



## Cavoszia (Feb 12, 2022)

pottafla1 said:


> Didn't pay more than 200 for any of those bootleg's and I'll put any of them up against the flavor of the week offered up for 500 by said breeders


You liked the comment saying find a fire offbrand and name it whats popular at the moment; that's bootleggin Jordan's


----------



## pottafla1 (Feb 12, 2022)

Missed the mark on that one. I yield


----------



## Cavoszia (Feb 12, 2022)

pottafla1 said:


> Paid 150 for that pack of life hack by compound . Jet fuel gelato x wedding crasher


You taste this one yet? Sounds official


----------



## Learning1234 (Feb 12, 2022)

It’s weed, not shoes. It should smell great, taste great, look great, and get you ripped. But, stay hunting those world class genetics and whatnot. People act like these strains aren’t built off of the same building blocks. I have a few Compound packs, but got them for $105 a pack. They’re way overpriced like Seed Junky these days though. Grab some Wyeast packs on sale. You can grab 2 for $150 during good sales. I’m not saying buy bunk $20 seed packs or anything like that, just don’t get peeled by these dudes charging $500 per pack and craziness like that.


----------



## pottafla1 (Feb 12, 2022)

Noone will deny they have legit genetics but it comes down to what are you trying to gain by spending 4 or 5x more than other breeders


----------



## Cavoszia (Feb 12, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> It’s weed, not shoes. It should smell great, taste great, look great, and get you ripped. But, stay hunting those world class genetics and whatnot. People act like these strains aren’t built off of the same building blocks. I have a few Compound packs, but got them for $105 a pack. They’re way overpriced like Seed Junky these days though. Grab some Wyeast packs on sale. You can grab 2 for $150 during good sales. I’m not saying buy bunk $20 seed packs or anything like that, just don’t get peeled by these dudes charging $500 per pack and craziness like that.


I like the elevated prices. I hope all prices rise in the seed game


----------



## pottafla1 (Feb 12, 2022)

Me too cuz I'm done buying seeds 2 more runs then clones only from my tent of priceless mumZ


----------



## pottafla1 (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Cavoszia (Feb 12, 2022)

pottafla1 said:


> View attachment 5084631


Name some of those strains in there?


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 12, 2022)

Wedding cake - less than 11 hours daylight for most of flower

__


----------



## Cavoszia (Feb 12, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Wedding cake - less than 11 hours daylight for most of flower
> 
> _View attachment 5084652_


Which one is that,f1 f2? Crossed with anything?


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 12, 2022)

Cavoszia said:


> Which one is that,f1 f2? Crossed with anything?


its the clone only


----------



## pottafla1 (Feb 12, 2022)

Needs way more nitrogen


----------



## pottafla1 (Feb 12, 2022)

I like my leaves dark as night green and my buds small and spindly. I'd drop it down to ten hours of light too for maximum effect


----------



## pottafla1 (Feb 12, 2022)

There wedding cake is hard af to get right. Check greengene on YouTube he overloaded them with N too and they never recovered


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 12, 2022)

pottafla1 said:


> I'd drop it down to ten hours of light too for maximum effect


wish I could control the sun...


----------



## Cavoszia (Feb 13, 2022)

hopefully I find a fire cultivar out of this union


----------



## numberfour (Feb 13, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Wedding cake - less than 11 hours daylight for most of flower
> 
> _View attachment 5084652_


Nice


----------



## rmzrmz (Feb 13, 2022)

raw, compound,elev8 they have their own thread
please do not spam here


----------



## higher self (Feb 13, 2022)

rmzrmz said:


> raw, compound,elev8 they have their own thread
> please do not spam here


They just made the ignore list lol


----------



## rmzrmz (Feb 15, 2022)

L.A.KUSH CAKE
200gr


----------



## Cavoszia (Feb 15, 2022)

rmzrmz said:


> L.A.KUSH CAKE
> 200gr
> View attachment 5086051


That from seeds or clones


----------



## rmzrmz (Feb 15, 2022)

From my selected clone, I have it since 2019


----------



## Cavoszia (Feb 15, 2022)

How she taste and how’s the high


----------



## Cavoszia (Feb 15, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> People are also paying very high prices for cuts, I have paid a pretty penny a few times. I'm a firm believer- if you are a decent enough grower you can phenohunt a few seed packs and find a gem that is just as good if not better than some so called expensive "elite" cuts. Shit is pretty much all the same crosses these days anyways. You can find the elite cut genetics in a seed pack cross easily


Spend 3-12 months pheno hunting or spend 500-1000 for the gems you speak of?


----------



## rmzrmz (Feb 16, 2022)

LAKC taste is creamy cake gas mix 
with minty background , 
the high is very powerful, the most in my team,
for the hybrid side some euphoric brain the up and the down more indica relax

GAS FACE
i paid $290


----------



## Cavoszia (Feb 16, 2022)

my lakc lack vigor and 1 barely popped a tap root. Those were older seeds tho so I’m thinking that’s what cause it. Wonder what those older wedding cake F4 packs have goin on


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 17, 2022)

Wedding Cake - day 46 outdoor.


----------



## Cavoszia (Feb 17, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Wedding Cake - day 46 outdoor.View attachment 5087411


That’s the f4 WC


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 19, 2022)

Cavoszia said:


> Spend 3-12 months pheno hunting or spend 500-1000 for the gems you speak of?


3-12 month pheno hunting all day , like he said less expensive gear can give more fire than 50$ a bean , solfire got solid strain but still stay affordable ,their bahama cross are stellar and it easy to find a keeper


----------



## Cavoszia (Feb 19, 2022)

madininagyal said:


> 3-12 month pheno hunting all day , like he said less expensive gear can give more fire than 50$ a bean , solfire got solid strain but still stay affordable ,their bahama cross are stellar and it easy to find a keeper


I agree you can find superstars in cheaper packs. But they’re far and few between and I’d imagine we all have different standards for keepers too. Some people are looking for superstars and megastars not just above average and keeping them so they’re “keepers”


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 19, 2022)

Cavoszia said:


> I agree you can find superstars in cheaper packs. But they’re far and few between and I’d imagine we all have different standards for keepers too. Some people are looking for superstars and megastars not just above average and keeping them so they’re “keepers”


if i pay more then 200 its for a clone only, i don't have the luxury to pay more for a gamble , because its not garanted u got a keeper in those 500 pack


----------



## Cavoszia (Feb 19, 2022)

madininagyal said:


> if i pay more then 200 its for a clone only, i don't have the luxury to pay more for a gamble , because its not garanted u got a keeper in those 500 pack


Personally IMO hunted and verified clones should be $1000 or better and seeds should be under that’s and keep the off brand seeds at $50-$100 or whatever. If your buying clones of verified strains people should pay the hunter what’s it’s worth. Everybody want shit as close to free as possible and that ain’t right. People put time into breeding and they should be compensated a percentage of what the end product could bring.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 20, 2022)

Cavoszia said:


> That’s the f4 WC


He literally replied to you and said its the clone only in the page before


----------



## Cavoszia (Feb 20, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> He literally replied to you and said its the clone only in the page before


Ha you right
Evverytime I see that weeding are I'm asking if it's the f4s. Speaking of which h anyone know who has grown out the f4s?


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 20, 2022)

Cavoszia said:


> Personally IMO hunted and verified clones should be $1000 or better and seeds should be under that’s and keep the off brand seeds at $50-$100 or whatever. If your buying clones of verified strains people should pay the hunter what’s it’s worth. Everybody want shit as close to free as possible and that ain’t right. People put time into breeding and they should be compensated a percentage of what the end product could bring.


thanks not everybody think like you , i got gifted some expensive clone at time like thin mint for free and gave clone , weed should be affordable not a capitalist product like i see those time and it just feel wrong , most of the clone only that have gone for insane price , where just lucky find in a pack and a big hype , like apple fritter , she's gorgeous and nice but i wouldnt pay 700$ for a cut when i can have better for a way better price ,


----------



## Cavoszia (Feb 20, 2022)

madininagyal said:


> thanks not everybody think like you , i got gifted some expensive clone at time like thin mint for free and gave clone , weed should be affordable not a capitalist product like i see those time and it just feel wrong , most of the clone only that have gone for insane price , where just lucky find in a pack and a big hype , like apple fritter , she's gorgeous and nice but i wouldnt pay 700$ for a cut when i can have better for a way better price ,


Hopefully prices adjust so breeders can be compensated for their time. It coulda took lumpy years to create and stabilize apple fritter, and we the people DESERVE access to a clone of that for $20 or a 1 pack of beans for $150? GTOH. Years of that man’s life or any breeder’s life is worth more than a dope fiend bj. Naw bro that ain’t it.


----------



## tomram (Mar 9, 2022)

hii
high moon 58 day flo 12/12






fruity fragrance


----------



## numberfour (Mar 10, 2022)

Cavoszia said:


> Ha you right
> Speaking of which h anyone know who has grown out the f4s?


I've grown out the F4's, BX1's and my mates got JB WC cut which I've sampled.

Purely personal taste but the F4's every time, more vanilla cake less lemon.


----------



## Cavoszia (Mar 10, 2022)

numberfour said:


> I've grown out the F4's, BX1's and my mates got JB WC cut which I've sampled.
> 
> Purely personal taste but the F4's every time, more vanilla cake less lemon.


I’ll get to the f4s when I have time. Got any pics of the work you’ve done with WC f4s?


----------



## numberfour (Mar 13, 2022)

Cavoszia said:


> I’ll get to the f4s when I have time. Got any pics of the work you’ve done with WC f4s?


All in this thread or hit the search button top right. Its only flower pic's, not flowered out the crosses I made yet with the F4.


----------



## Cavoszia (Mar 13, 2022)

What crosses you do with it?


----------



## numberfour (Mar 14, 2022)

Cavoszia said:


> What crosses you do with it?


The WCf4 is one of the smallest if not the smallest plant I flower but she's packed with flavour and has a great high and stone. I've crossed to Slice Cream Cake (Ice Cream Cake x Sour Larry bx2 by Thunderfudge Genetics) to add some height and a little SL bx2 magic. Also crossed to Urinal Cake (Puta Breath x Mr Stinky by Thug Pug) due to his dead carcass nose and structure but the females from that cross turned out to be something very special. Also made sure to keep the crosses close to cake, a quarter of each father is Wedding Cake. She gave less than 20 seeds per cross but I should find what I'm looking for.


----------



## Cavoszia (Mar 14, 2022)

Damn I thought wedding cake was a super yielder with great nose and high according to jungle boys


----------



## numberfour (Mar 15, 2022)

Cavoszia said:


> Damn I thought wedding cake was a super yielder with great nose and high according to jungle boys


Jungle Boys / JBeezy clone only is just that.

Seeds produce similar results, I chose my keeper on flavour, high and stone.


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Mar 17, 2022)

Hey there sports fans! Was looking over all the "debate over seed pack pricing......again. Boy have I got a surprise for you!!! Did you know you never have to complain about there price of anything ever again?! That's right! You can be free of that moral anger and jealousy fueled judgement once and for all. How can I be so sure? Well it's down right unamerican, and I know you all hate Russia, so party on party people. See a long time ago some really cool dudes told the crown of England to pound sand with its bogus tributes and tariffs. They tried to keep wheezin on my homies grindage, but France knuckled up and shut shit down. Every one eventually chilled, went out for pizza, had a drunken invasion of Asia, and called it a day. Well a new country needed a new way to get your grindage, and it was born right wise to this fair land, and its called Capitalism. This super Smart cat named Adam Smith said "charge whatever the fuck ye want, cause I got my hand up Capitalism's butt like a sock puppet" That's how the guiding hand was born, and to this day it still works. 
Whaaaaaaaaaaaatssssasuuuuuuppp!!!! 
Abraham Lincoln


----------



## tomram (Mar 29, 2022)

pre 420
a cup of water
the last of the stables.thanks Stax


----------



## Cavoszia (Mar 29, 2022)

Curious to see the vigor in veg on 


tomram said:


> pre 420
> a cup of water
> the last of the stables.thanks StaxView attachment 5109842


Curious to see the vigor in veg. Those old packaging ones can be trouble


----------



## rmzrmz (Apr 11, 2022)

the new drop
cap x seedjunky


-Cap Junky : Alien Cookies x KushMint11
-Juicee J: CapJunky x (Gelato41/SherbertBx)
-Gogurtz: Runtz x CapJunky


----------



## Cavoszia (Apr 11, 2022)

How much were those?


----------



## Cavoszia (Apr 11, 2022)

And where u pick em up at?


----------



## rmzrmz (Apr 11, 2022)

it's a photo from ig,
I have not bought anything yet,
official distributors have them available, neptune and others, $300 per pack


----------



## rmzrmz (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 28, 2022)

Got four females in a pack of km f2's... here's two at the end of week six after flip, first run. Did save a male


----------



## originalphenohunters (Apr 28, 2022)

Bunch of posts about Seed Junky knowingly spreading Hops Latent Viroid clones all over Cali. Safe to assume their mother stock they make seeds with is infected as well? Not sure. Buyer Beware.


----------



## higher self (Apr 28, 2022)

Animal Mints BX male. Smells sweet like the females that are in early flower. I cant pinpoint the smell but My GF says the terps smell like lime. I'm making F2's on the 1st run & followed up with a plant for yields after pollination. Two phenos have OG like growth while another looks like the male & branches out wide.


----------



## rmzrmz (Apr 30, 2022)

L.A.KUSH CAKE
outdoor 2022
autumn colors




good smokes!


----------



## thetrickstergod (May 10, 2022)

Just picked up juicee j…seems very new. Has anyone ran it yet?


----------



## uJhiteLiger (May 11, 2022)

Anyone grown out Wedding Cake F4? Wondering if they worked the Wedding Cake traits all the way to F4 and if it's stable. Got a chance at picking up a pack and would love to know if it'll be stable enough for breeding/pollen chucking


----------



## higher self (May 11, 2022)

Animal Mints BX that's 4wks from flower, 6wks from flip I gather. All 4 of my phenos got hit with pollen to make F2's.


----------



## rmzrmz (May 13, 2022)

Cap Junky



my Juicee J pack


----------



## Cavoszia (May 13, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Anyone grown out Wedding Cake F4? Wondering if they worked the Wedding Cake traits all the way to F4 and if it's stable. Got a chance at picking up a pack and would love to know if it'll be stable enough for breeding/pollen chucking


Someone in here runs em. Says it’s supreme smoke but the yield is gone from original WC. I’m sitting on a pack too but waiting on space


----------



## johny sunset (May 14, 2022)

Ice Cream Cake 49F


----------



## higher self (May 18, 2022)

Different pheno of Animal Mints BX at 35 days flower. Smells the strongest so far while the other is yielding more. Mislabeled or culled the clone I had of it like a dummy but she is seeded so will have f2's to hunt through if this is the keeper. Crazy how much more these plants have left to develop. Can't wait to dial plants in on next run, got higher yielding one getting vegged now.


----------



## LeroneSmokes (May 31, 2022)

thetrickstergod said:


> Just picked up juicee j…seems very new. Has anyone ran it yet?


Pretty sure that’s one of Capulator and SJ’s collaboration drops!


----------



## higher self (Jun 2, 2022)

Animal Mints BX pheno #1 day 50 from start of flowering.


----------



## bigseandd (Jun 4, 2022)

rmzrmz said:


> Cap Junky
> View attachment 5132877
> View attachment 5132878
> 
> ...


Have you saw any pics of the Gogurtz(cap junky x runtz)? I grabbed a pack but there's nothing out there on it.


----------



## rmzrmz (Jun 4, 2022)

i dont see gogurtz
you can check jbeezy /seedjunky account for info,

i sold my Juicee J pack, the terp and high wanna be top,31%thc,
but the cap junky yield is very low, boring


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 12, 2022)

Ice cream cake 63F


----------



## Gsquared541 (Jun 15, 2022)

rmzrmz said:


> i dont see gogurtz
> you can check jbeezy /seedjunky account for info,
> 
> i sold my Juicee J pack, the terp and high wanna be top,31%thc,
> but the cap junky yield is very low, boring


man some of the pics posted of it look huge? I was gonna get that cut specifically for indoor yields I guess I was misled?


----------



## rmzrmz (Jun 15, 2022)

the quality of capjunky is top,
+30%thc ,high terpene,the yield is other thing,but it's just my impression,
I have not tried it, only seen reports and photos
their hybrids must improve a lot,

soon it will be full of CapJunky x everything everywhere

in resume is alien kushx kushmint, 
amazing strains but nothing new


----------



## Gsquared541 (Jun 15, 2022)

rmzrmz said:


> the quality of capjunky is top,
> +30%thc ,high terpene,the yield is other thing,but it's just my impression,
> I have not tried it, only seen reports and photos
> their hybrids must improve a lot,
> ...


Cool ok. I just remember seeing some pics on JB insta where it looked massive, I definitely still gonna cop the clone I think, either that or tiger cake my other homie got or both


----------



## rmzrmz (Jun 15, 2022)

capjunky


----------



## Cavoszia (Jun 26, 2022)

rmzrmz said:


> capjunky
> View attachment 5149915


hard pass on the cap junky and the rest of that drop


----------



## harrychilds (Jun 26, 2022)

originalphenohunters said:


> Bunch of posts about Seed Junky knowingly spreading Hops Latent Viroid clones all over Cali. Safe to assume their mother stock they make seeds with is infected as well? Not sure. Buyer Beware.


Who told you this???


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 26, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> Who told you this???


The story was mentioned that obsoulie didn’t mention the breeder, but many seeds were tested for the virus. Tests including different tests on husk , shell, etc they drilled and scraped on em and come to the conclusion I believe it can be passed thru breeding, now they are trying or already testing to see if it passes in pollen, both make and female. Then it come out not from Soulie but that it was SJ.

having said all that, would a jealousy 1.x ice cream mints be any good?


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 5, 2022)

Now I read tiki has done the same thing. I’m glad I give all his testers and gear away. Is the virus that rampant?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 5, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Now I read tiki has done the same thing. I’m glad I give all his testers and gear away. Is the virus that rampant?


I seen Tony trying to be relevant by dogging on tiki, lol. Tony just mad ain't no one lining up to buy more gg4 crosses.

But the way the hype breeders use them cuts I can only imagine that all got the hop latent


----------



## RSTXVIII (Jul 18, 2022)

Cap Junky S1 day 13 of 12/12. She stretch hard.


----------



## RSTXVIII (Jul 22, 2022)

Cap Junky S1 day 17 in 12/12. She is the Monster on the right. She keep pushing to the light. I dont know if my 2x2 tent will be ok for her.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 23, 2022)

Anyone know what the yield is supposed to be like on the Emergenc? I got a pack last year from someone that sent me a dead clone and they couldn't replace it so they offered the pack of seeds..


----------



## tomram (Jul 23, 2022)

hii
maybe today seed junky makes some good feminized seeds,but when it comes to gelato 33 seeds and wedding cake x gelato 33, there are a lot of herms.4th week of flowering.fatal
I remember people selling it for $ 1000
This is abnormal,so much of my work, time, electricity, it doesn't make sense


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 23, 2022)

that bad, hermis deals,
many people take cuts and these do not generate the hermi balls but I understand your discomfort,

my LAKC something show one or another low ball but nothing serious.

More than that, what I don't like about JB's selection touch is the fucking stretch,
cap junky looks very strong, a monster,
but you need to have a lot of height indoors or do it outdoors direct.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jul 23, 2022)

tomram said:


> hii
> maybe today seed junky makes some good feminized seeds,but when it comes to gelato 33 seeds and wedding cake x gelato 33, there are a lot of herms.4th week of flowering.fatal
> I remember people selling it for $ 1000
> This is abnormal,so much of my work, time, electricity, it doesn't make senseView attachment 5168549


If you don't want herms, don't run cookie hybrids. Comes with the territory. That's all cookies, cakes, pies, etc. They all have herm tendencies.

Killing all your plants seems a bit extreme. Just check under the skirt at 21 days and pull off the nuts. On most cookie type plants it's as simple as that.


----------



## RSTXVIII (Jul 24, 2022)

rmzrmz said:


> that bad, hermis deals,
> many people take cuts and these do not generate the hermi balls but I understand your discomfort,
> 
> my LAKC something show one or another low ball but nothing serious.
> ...


Yeah cap junky stretch to hard for my little tent, i will have to bend her very hard.


----------



## tomram (Jul 24, 2022)

I do not know if it is so simple when the husband is pollinated with 30-40 plants, and he blew the dust for 3 weeks,there are bananas very hidden, you see them only when you tear the flower off the stem, lest the yellow color almost not be noticed
I will not remove everything, only those that dusty.I just want to say that it's not worth buying equipment for hundreds of dollars and looking at these marketing pics like all that and the same shit
salud

ok  later you can say#bagseeds


----------



## Aheadatime (Jul 24, 2022)

tomram said:


> I do not know if it is so simple when the husband is pollinated with 30-40 plants, and he blew the dust for 3 weeks,there are bananas very hidden, you see them only when you tear the flower off the stem, lest the yellow color almost not be noticed
> I will not remove everything, only those that dusty.I just want to say that it's not worth buying equipment for hundreds of dollars and looking at these marketing pics like all that and the same shit
> salud
> 
> ok  later you can say#bagseeds


Yeah I think the difference in opinion about herms in pheno hunts comes down to garden size and purpose. People with really small gardens, or those who only garden for personal smoke, don't care as much about herms. People with medium sized gardens, or those who garden for financial reasons, really hate getting herms. Of course then there's the 200-light guys who wouldn't really notice a herm in their flower rooms so big, their voice echoes in it lol.


----------



## higher self (Jul 24, 2022)

My Animal Mints bx had no herms & the stretch is average. Lost most of my crop to mold bc the buds were stupid dense. The plant that got seeded the most was the only bud I feel like was safe to smoke. Picked out all the f2 seeds, left with some shake & surprisingly it smokes really good. The terps were lacking but smoke has flavor & smells good when burned. 

If I were doing large # 's in flower I would make sure stable genetics are in there 1st not rolling the dice on hermy prone stuff. I pick balls off but only to get me through the run. Haven't had anything worthwhile yet that would make me want to pluck balls every flower run.


----------



## tomram (Jul 25, 2022)

I am in the phase of selecting my own mothers
I thought I found something that could be useful, I got these seeds on firestax in 2016, since then I have not seen any posts anywhere with g33 and wc x g33 August hermi that they pollinate the gardens
high moon, no herma, very stable genetics
people hang dogs on the inhouse with hermia as well as on exotics, but when you write about seed junky, herms are acceptable.
what problem to do sts and spray gelato clone 33
It is not fair that these seeds reach such a price when they are made as if some amateur did it using silver nitrate
earlier I sowed 3 seeds from a pack of g33 and it was ok, there were no herms, from what I noticed only one type of phena is a hemaphrodite
thanks for your understanding and patience.
salud


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jul 25, 2022)

Aheadatime said:


> Yeah I think the difference in opinion about herms in pheno hunts comes down to garden size and purpose. People with really small gardens, or those who only garden for personal smoke, don't care as much about herms. People with medium sized gardens, or those who garden for financial reasons, really hate getting herms. Of course then there's the 200-light guys who wouldn't really notice a herm in their flower rooms so big, their voice echoes in it lol.



Not really. I grow for financial reasons and my garden is bigger than the guy who killed his plants. 

No one likes getting herms, but usually what you're dealing with is a few balls on the lower parts of each plant. Pull them off. Your crop will be fine. 

Or kill them I don't care. I just think it's foolish. 

My point is, don't blame the breeder when you're the one who chose to buy genetics with known herm tendencies.


----------



## tomram (Jul 25, 2022)

it is not true what you write that it is some periodic hermene, what balls open and dust.so far I have met only one breeder who on his sold seeds indicated that they are susceptible to hermene.more foolishness would be to leave the plants to keep dusting.
I picked these eggs for about 10 days until it started to open and dust, so there are two photos


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jul 25, 2022)

tomram said:


> it is not true what you write that it is some periodic hermene, what balls open and dust.so far I have met only one breeder who on his sold seeds indicated that they are susceptible to hermene.more foolishness would be to leave the plants to keep dusting.
> I picked these eggs for about 10 days until it started to open and dust, so there are two photos


Pick the balls before they open. At 21 days. 

Everyone and their mom knows that cookie genetics herm. If you didn't know, well now you do. Don't expect breeders to write it on the pack of seeds you bought. They're not going to do that.


----------



## higher self (Jul 25, 2022)

tomram said:


> I am in the phase of selecting my own mothers
> I thought I found something that could be useful, I got these seeds on firestax in 2016, since then I have not seen any posts anywhere with g33 and wc x g33 August hermi that they pollinate the gardens
> high moon, no herma, very stable genetics
> people hang dogs on the inhouse with hermia as well as on exotics, but when you write about seed junky, herms are acceptable.
> ...


The info about the herms is out there. I remember people saying they got herms from those packs, even just did a search in this thread & you can see people talk about herms with the fem cross WC x Gelato. A herm is a herm no matter the breeder & I would pick the balls off regardless but lIke I said only to get me to harvest. After that I run another clone just to make sure then if it still shows balls I cull the plant. I do my due diligence to make sure it wasn't fault that the plant hermed.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jul 25, 2022)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Not really. I grow for financial reasons and my garden is bigger than the guy who killed his plants.
> 
> No one likes getting herms, but usually what you're dealing with is a few balls on the lower parts of each plant. Pull them off. Your crop will be fine.
> 
> ...


With medium to large sized grows, the time and labor cost involved in either yourself or your employees scouting underneath the canopy for tiny pollen sacs between day 18 and 24 is costly and meticulous. For tent growers, or 4-light sized grows, it's more feasible. If you've got a medium or large sized commercial op and you don't mind taking the time or paying your employees to pick balls, that's cool man. My message wasn't directed at you. It was just a general observation.

Personally, I only run 2 lights worth of pheno hunting at any time. If I see balls developing, I kill the plant. If day 24ish rolls around, all of the badly hermed plants have been killed, and I see a ball or two on a pheno, I'll pluck them. Any more work than that is not worth it. Plant gets culled and I move on. For a 200$ 10-pack of seeds, each plant ends up being worth 20$. That's an acceptable loss, compared to running a herm-prone pheno in a production run of 10+ lights and having an employee crouching down gently picking balls off for 20$ an hr or whatever. In the long run, culling herms is the more financially viable option.


----------



## the best 7 (Aug 16, 2022)

*anyone grown any of these packs out?
Results? Pics? Thanks.

*


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 16, 2022)

We run animal mints bx, animal face, and I believe I just saw a post that said “LAKC” is that LA Kush cake? If so we run that of theirs also if anyone ever wants to see any pics.

not a fan of the la Kush cake, the animal face is the best weed I’ve ever smoked, amazing for bed time, and the animal mints just hit the market but smells nothing like the animal face which I believe those two have one of the same parents but could be wrong.


----------



## the best 7 (Aug 16, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> We run animal mints bx, animal face, and I believe I just saw a post that said “LAKC” is that LA Kush cake? If so we run that of theirs also if anyone ever wants to see any pics.
> 
> not a fan of the la Kush cake, the animal face is the best weed I’ve ever smoked, amazing for bed time, and the animal mints just hit the market but smells nothing like the animal face which I believe those two have one of the same parents but could be wrong.


*I agree, animal face is very good!
It was the pheno grown by fig farms...
they call it blue face. It was excellent actually!*


----------



## originalphenohunters (Aug 17, 2022)

Verified via testing. Seed Junkie has made some nice plants, no doubt, but you're risking your whole garden to run them.


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 17, 2022)

originalphenohunters said:


> Verified via testing. Seed Junkie has made some nice plants, no doubt, but you're risking your whole garden to run them.


We’ve been having some problems at work man…. Plants are acting weird in some rooms. We recently got the animal mints bx from seed junky. Very interesting information.


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 17, 2022)

originalphenohunters said:


> Verified via testing. Seed Junkie has made some nice plants, no doubt, but you're risking your whole garden to run them.


Maybe I’m simple but how does this post relate to SJ?


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Aug 17, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> Maybe I’m simple but how does this post relate to SJ?


Because SJ has HLV in his garden, so any seeds you pop could potentially also have HLV.


----------



## the best 7 (Aug 17, 2022)

*Dating back to when?
two packs I'm interested in were
Made years ago.*


----------



## the best 7 (Aug 17, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Because SJ has HLV in his garden, so any seeds you pop could potentially also have HLV.


*says who?
Did sj confirm this?
Where's the proof?
can you provide evidence of this,
So there's no speculation or doubt to this?*


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Aug 17, 2022)

the best 7 said:


> *says who?
> Did sj confirm this?
> Where's the proof?
> can you provide evidence of this,
> So there's no speculation or doubt to this?*


See post #1724 and ask him, he would know more than me..


----------



## the best 7 (Aug 17, 2022)

originalphenohunters said:


> Verified via testing. Seed Junkie has made some nice plants, no doubt, but you're risking your whole garden to run them.


*says who?
Did sj confirm this?
Where's the proof?
can you provide evidence of this,
So there's no speculation or doubt to this?*


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 17, 2022)

the best 7 said:


> *says who?
> Did sj confirm this?
> Where's the proof?
> can you provide evidence of this,
> So there's no speculation or doubt to this?*


OB Soulie on IG had the tests done, think he let em know on the down low, don’t think they did anything about it, so the info is out there in community, but not sure SJ is the only one. It’s also talked bout on reddit


----------



## the best 7 (Aug 17, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> OB Soulie on IG had the tests done, think he let em know on the down low, don’t think they did anything about it, so the info is out there in community, but not sure SJ is the only one. It’s also talked bout on reddit


*thanks, went to his ig and there was info
About the virus and passing to seeds. damn crazy stuff!*


----------



## Cavoszia (Aug 18, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> The story was mentioned that obsoulie didn’t mention the breeder, but many seeds were tested for the virus. Tests including different tests on husk , shell, etc they drilled and scraped on em and come to the conclusion I believe it can be passed thru breeding, now they are trying or already testing to see if it passes in pollen, both make and female. Then it come out not from Soulie but that it was SJ.
> 
> having said all that, would a jealousy 1.x ice cream mints be any good?


Which seed drop or clone of jealousy you have?


----------



## higher self (Aug 18, 2022)

Animal Mints BX 3rd pheno I haven't shown yet. This strain has grown the chunkiest buds I’ve seen in awhile. As such I had mold issues with last 2 phenos. Still working on controlling humidity, they will be a fall/winter time cut to run if I keep them around.


----------



## tomram (Aug 20, 2022)

hii
the truth is that the ending plants are lovely smelling nice and with a large and rich amount of terpenes, the price for herms is sparse seeds appearing
53 day flo
gelato 33 ,two plants


2


weeding cake x gelato 33

there are still a few plants left from both crosses, a few are dominant by the ogkb phenom


----------



## Ogexoticsonly (Aug 21, 2022)

Has anyone confirmed the virus coming from clones in his nurseries?


----------



## dgarcad (Aug 31, 2022)

So is it true SJ is partnering with pigs?


----------



## gosabres716 (Aug 31, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> So is it true SJ is partnering with pigs?


Seems to be true so far.


----------



## dgarcad (Aug 31, 2022)

Smh. First he spread HLV and now he’s a Glasshouse puppet. The pig always eats the rat.


----------



## higher self (Aug 31, 2022)

Anyone care to elaborate?


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Gemtree (Aug 31, 2022)

They partnered with glass house


----------



## higher self (Aug 31, 2022)

Damn! No way I can respect that, working with a pig who has probably ruined so many people's lives over the very same thing they intend to sell now. Smdh!


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 31, 2022)

higher self said:


> Damn! No way I can respect that, working with a pig who has probably ruined so many people's lives over the very same thing they intend to sell now. Smdh!


Yup everyone hopping on the bandwagon


----------



## Vonkins (Aug 31, 2022)

Where can I find seed junky beans?


----------



## Cavoszia (Aug 31, 2022)

Vonkins said:


> Where can I find seed junky beans?


If I told you that I spent thousands on their gear and their shit is booty, would you believe me?


----------



## Vonkins (Sep 2, 2022)

Cavoszia said:


> If I told you that I spent thousands on their gear and their shit is booty, would you believe me?


Really?!!??


----------



## EKG Cal Canna (Sep 2, 2022)

I buy clones from seed junky from time to time. They do Good Healthy clones, no fusarium pythium or bugs.The best strain, from seed i got from them is animal kush mints. A cat who works with me got the seed a few years back & we popped them,isolated the pheno & have been running it for years. weve taken it back to seed a couple times but its a Good One ! total cannabinoids are 33.3%.. Its not a great yielder, the best ive done with it is just over 1.5 a light with no p load. Doesnt have a great structure either & its green not purple sorry! but its pretty damn good smoke ! Do ya wanna get high or do ya wanna show everyone your bitchin purple hard nugs in your jar? Lately all they seem to produce is purple hype strains cause that what all the girls want.


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 3, 2022)

Seed Junky is a clown with recycled genetics that are nothing special to write home about … it’s Gelato x the universe and everyone must have some much Jealously for me lol the Era of Sloth seeds coming to an end aka bottlenecking


----------



## the best 7 (Sep 5, 2022)

https://www.instagram.com/reel/CiA3dHoOqFC/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


----------



## Cavoszia (Sep 5, 2022)

Vonkins said:


> Really?!!??


Yea broski not worth the money at all.


----------



## Cavoszia (Sep 5, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Seed Junky is a clown with recycled genetics that are nothing special to write home about … it’s Gelato x the universe and everyone must have some much Jealously for me lol the Era of Sloth seeds coming to an end aka bottlenecking


What are you saying about jealousy?


----------



## RSTXVIII (Sep 8, 2022)

Cap Junky day 65 in flower. Good smell strange structure. I've got to cut all the top at week 3 in flower, because she stretched to the light too hard. No herm due to the stress of topping in flower.


----------



## RSTXVIII (Sep 11, 2022)

Cap Junky S1 Day 68


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 11, 2022)

The dripping irony of Rez posting this. Now everyone should trash his snitch gear too


----------



## RSTXVIII (Sep 15, 2022)

Cap Junky S1 day 72


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 17, 2022)

This was grown via Theloudreserve he is on Ig, at times have posted here.

Nice to see that his smaller nuggets are solid too


----------



## Spindle818 (Sep 17, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> The dripping irony of Rez posting this. Now everyone should trash his snitch gear too


Is rabid hippie and rez the same person?


----------



## higher self (Sep 22, 2022)

Animal Mints bx week 8 of flower since buds formed so about 10wks since 1212 flip. Want to let it go longer but I'll have to chop next wk.


----------



## dgarcad (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 27, 2022)

We run animal face and animal mints bx at work and man that animal face is the best sleep aid I’ve ever found. Definitely not a daytime strain. Haven’t tried the animal mints bx. Think our LA Kush Cake is also seed junky but don’t quote me. Not a big fan of it.


----------



## kroc (Oct 2, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> We run animal face and animal mints bx at work and man that animal face is the best sleep aid I’ve ever found. Definitely not a daytime strain. Haven’t tried the animal mints bx. Think our LA Kush Cake is also seed junky but don’t quote me. Not a big fan of it.


curious what you didnt like about kush cake, was eyeing a cross that stray did with it


----------



## RSTXVIII (Oct 5, 2022)

Cap Junky S1 cut at day 72. 3 weeks cure. I call her the grinder killer. She is too sticky. Strong high, really couchlocking, the taste and smell is pungeant,


----------



## TrojanGrower (Oct 16, 2022)

higher self said:


> Animal Mints bx week 8 of flower since buds formed so about 10wks since 1212 flip. Want to let it go longer but I'll have to chop next wk.
> 
> View attachment 5201826View attachment 5201824


Beautiful flowers! I'm looking to pick up a few animal mints packs myself to hunt. Saw this pack on strainly, do you think it's authentic compared to your pack? Seller has a proof of purchase from treestar. Price seems low for sjg


----------



## higher self (Oct 16, 2022)

TrojanGrower said:


> Beautiful flowers! I'm looking to pick up a few animal mints packs myself to hunt. Saw this pack on strainly, do you think it's authentic compared to your pack? Seller has a proof of purchase from treestar. Price seems low for sjg


Thanks. That packs looks pretty legit to me from what I got. I paid $150 for mine years back & that was pretty high then but somewhat reasonable price now. Honestly I would look to hunt other stuff besides SJG especially older packs & dealing with if it's legit or not. But if you're set on them I say hunt them. I had one rank plant that I dreadfully didn't clone, I think my current cut will be better suited for breeding projects. Potency is good although needed to flower it longer. Reminds me of The Menthol that I smoked few wks ago. More sativa dom, it doesn't put me on my ass but makes me feel at ease with less worries on my mind.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 16, 2022)

Animal face and animal mints bx at work are so damn strong. Worth the money if you can afford it IMO. And I understand everyone can’t afford it. That’s okay. But if you can….. they’re strong genetics.


----------



## TrojanGrower (Oct 16, 2022)

I grew out a clone of LA Kush cake a few years back. Flavor was really good. Potency was strong. I remember a couple of hits had me moving all slow lol. That's what got me hooked with SJG. Going to hunt the animal mints to find keepers to breed with


----------



## RSTXVIII (Nov 24, 2022)

Cap Junky S1 (Alien Cookies x Kush Mints #11) day 61. 2nd run, She began to flower earlier than her mother.


----------



## _dwcGrower (Dec 4, 2022)

I have some seeds that are a result of breeding of two plants grown from Seed Junky Jealousy seeds. I guess this would make them F2s which I understand will have a lot of different recombinations of the original genetics. Hopefully some of these plants will be decent as I suppose the original Jealousy is and ideally, I'd like to select a plant that is as close to the original Jealousy as I get.

I have realistic expectations but if anyone has grown Jealousy before or familiar with the strain, I have a couple of questions.

What should I be looking for (plant, bud structure...) that reflects what you expect from a Jealousy plant?

Anything to watch for (nutrient preference, bug strwetch,..) I should look for in growing it?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 5, 2022)

TrojanGrower said:


> Beautiful flowers! I'm looking to pick up a few animal mints packs myself to hunt. Saw this pack on strainly, do you think it's authentic compared to your pack? Seller has a proof of purchase from treestar. Price seems low for sjg


Mine looks a Lil different, but maybe mine was a later version as that looks like one of the original label and I got them directly from a reputable bank. It's sad we have to worry about authenticity of beans


----------



## Elon Kush (Dec 5, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> Is rabid hippie and rez the same person?


Nope, rabid hippie is a cat that found an exceptional cut of kush mints and whored it out, and rez made the sour d ibl back in the day, got busted, allegedly ratted out a bunch of people, got out of jail and started slanging beans again ‍


----------

